# The Offical Dream Addresses Thread



## SodaDog

*The Offical Dream Addresses Thread ~Now with Nintendo Village Dream Addresses!~*

Hello, as you may know, there is no "offical" Dream addresses thread. so I am doing a list of them.

if you want to enter your dream address details, it must look like this:

Name: 
Town Name:
Dream Address:

Here's an Example

Name: Jon
Town Name: CoolVil
Dream Address: 1235-4679-1011

Now you try and ill put it on the list below!


----------



## SodaDog

DREAM ADDRESSES

Name: レイ (Rei)
Town Name: もも (Momo)
Dream Address: 3800-0495-7978

Name: ゆうき (Yuuki)
Town Name: アインガード (Aingard)
Dream Address: 1600-0151-5216

Name: Chris
Town Name: Treehome
Dream Address: 5000-2146-6432 

Name: Minuet
Town Name: Skyrise
Dream Address: 5100-2142-3299 

Name: SEM
Town Name: Charmelo
Dream Address: 5800-2151-6036 

Name: Lana
Town Name: Shiki
Dream Address: 7200-2157-9884 

Name: Rosie
Town Name: Undella
Dream Address: 6400-2168-1711 

Name: Niall
Town Name: Lakeside
Dream Address: 7400-2187-8783

Name: Aurynn
Town Name: Moonlake
Dream Address: 6500-2174-6423

Name: Nick
Town Name: Frieden
Dream Address: 4300-2145-4336 

Name: Brittany
Town Name: Pomona
Dream Address: 4300-2172-8701  

Name: JunJun
Town Name: Windia
Dream Address: 5700-2172-4588

Name: Jingle
Town Name: Citadel
Dream Address: 7900-2174-2896

Name: Julia
Town Name: Meowtown
Dream Address: 5000-2135-9786

Name: Kenny
Town Name: Bionis
Dream Address: 5800-2144-9551 

Name: Moo*Moo
Town Name: SaPamtha
Address: 5300-2112-9750 

Name: Jake
Town Name: Skyfall
Dream Address: 6700-2185-8362

Name: Lovely
Town Name: Lorburg
Dream Address: 5600-2153-8836

Name: Kelsey
Town Name: Sebring
Dream Address: 5800-2204-8057

Name: SodaDog
Town Name: Away
Dream Address: 7200-2308-7236 

Name: Zen
Town Name: Pallet
Dream Address: 3200-0150-1269

Name: Markus
Town Name: Luton
Dream Address: 7000-2122-6943

Name: Sunshine
Town Name: Cozyton
Dream Address: 5000-2151-5763 

Name: Ricky
Town Name: BlueToga
Dream Address: 5000-2145-6136 

Name: Natalie
Town Name: Aiedail
Dream Address: 4300-2136-6070  

Name: Cherry
Town Name: Elusia 
Dream Address: 4500-2159-0815

Name: Katie
Town Name: Primrose
Dream Address: 4500-2159-9296

Name: Mikie
Town Name: Avalar
Address: 5500-2153-4407

Name: Zen
Town Name: Zui
Dream Address: 2200-0772-0860  

Name: Kelsi
Town Name: Harajuku
Dream address: 5200-2146-5287 

Name: はな (Hana)
Town Name: オリーブ (Olive)
Dream Address: 2400-0103-1808

Name: Mint
Town Name: Bagel
Dream Address: 2300-0172-1275 

Name: JCn8or
Town: きのこ
Dream Address: 3800-0157-6153

Name: Scy
Town Name: Potato
Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106 

Name: Khiara
Town: UrMom 
Dream adress: 1300-0361-5158

Name: ベル (Bel)
Town: ヒオウギ (Hiougi)
Dream Address: 3500-0116-9165

Name: アイカ
Town:　アイカ
Dream Address: 2600-0218-7298

Name: Khiara
Town: UrMom 
Dream adress: 1300-0361-5158

Name: Chris
Town: Ravel
Dream Address: 2600-0408-9240

Name: Chris
Town Name: Orlando
Dream Address: 4500-2173

Name: ラフレシア
Town: LbTown
Dream Address: 3100-0936-6169

Name: Spanky
Town: Doom
Dream Address: 3300-0985-8584

Name: ルイス
Town: Sea村
Dream Address: 2500-1488-3430

Name: bootie101 
Town: Apertr
Dream Address: 2400-1610-2691

Dream towns highlighted in red mean that they don't work anymore.

NINTENDO VILLAGE DREAM ADDRESSES

American
Name: NinTenDo
Town: Nintendo
Dream Address: 5700-2038-6151

Japanese
Name: ニンテンド (Nintendo)
Town: ニンテンド (Nintendo)
Dream Address: 0000-0100-0017

Korean
Name: Nintendo
Town: Nintendo
Dream Address: 0000-1066-6865

European
Name:
Town:
Dream Address


----------



## Zen

Name: Zen
Town Name: Pallet
Dream Address: 3200-0150-1269


----------



## SodaDog

Added


----------



## Yuuki

Name: ゆうき (Yuuki)
Town Name: アインガード (Aingard)
Dream Address: 1600-0151-5216


----------



## Mint

My Sky themed town
Name: Choco
Town: Parfait
Dream Address: 4300-2123-9138

My Japanese town
Name: Scy
Town: Potato
Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106

WIP town
Name: Frill
Town: Shimmer
Dream Address: 5300-2739-1920


----------



## JCnator

It's been a little while that I managed to get my own Dream Code, yet I haven't posted. And now, I shall rectify this...

Name: JCn8or
Town: きのこ
Dream Address: 3800-0157-6153


The last time I updated this town from the server is yesterday.


----------



## SodaDog

Added them.


----------



## Mint

Name: Scy
Town: Potato
Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106


----------



## RitsuBel

Name: ベル (Bel)
Town: ヒオウギ (Hiougi)
Dream Address: 3500-0116-9165


----------



## Khiara

Name: Khiara
Town: UrMom 
Dream adress: 1300-0361-5158


----------



## Valerie

Here's mine!
Village: もも
Name: レイ
Code: 3800-0495-7978


----------



## mattmagician

Alright! Code is 3100-0645-8763

Prepare for the most empty town ever!


----------



## chriserling

Name: Chris
Town: Ravel
Dream Address: 2600-0408-9240


----------



## Rafflesia

Name: ラフレシア
Town: LbTown
Dream Address: 3100-0936-6169


----------



## Mz_D

Name: Spanky
Town: Doom
Code: 3300-0985-8584

My current villagers of note is Julian- the Unicorn and the cute deer Fauna.


----------



## Lew

Name: ルイス
Town Name: Sea村
Dream Address: 2500-1488-3430


----------



## bootie101

Town name Apertr


Dream address 
2400-1816-9782
Working progress


----------



## SodaDog

BUMP -_-


----------



## SockHead

SodaDog said:


> BUMP -_-



Try to not do that. It's considered spam here. Thanks!


----------



## Sweetbear12

I hope that this thread can be Stickied... I'd love to have easy access to this list once the game releases in NA.  It is a great idea.

(Sorry for not posting dream address... I shall return to post it in a few short weeks!!)


----------



## Mint

Apparently I forgot to post this one. 

Name: Scy
Town Name: Potato
Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106


----------



## Hamusuta

Mint said:


> Apparently I forgot to post this one.
> 
> Name: Scy
> Town Name: Potato
> Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106



Best town name ever!


----------



## New leaf 180

My dream address is 5900-2109-0455


----------



## Mint

Name: Choco
Town: Parfait
Dream Address: 4300-2123-9138


----------



## SockHead

I think Jeremy is working on something for the forum to use for Dream Addresses, but for the time being I guess I'll sticky this.

Here's my Dream Address!

Name: Chris
Town: Treehome
Dream Address: 5000-2146-6432


----------



## RisingSun

Mine is in my signature along with my son's


----------



## Minuet

Name: Minuet
Town Name: Skyrise
Dream Address: 5100-2142-3299


----------



## Nooblord

Name: SEM
Town Name: Charmelo
Dream Address: 5800-2151-6036


----------



## Marceline

Name: Lana
Town: Shiki
Dream Address: 7200-2157-9884


----------



## lena

Name: レナ (lena)
Town: オアシス (Oasis)
Dream Address: 3500-2211-4347


----------



## froggy

Name: Markus
Town: Luton
Dream Address: 7000-2122-6943


----------



## Sunshine

Town: Cozyton
Mayor: Sunshine
Dream Address: 5000-2151-5763


----------



## RickyBamBam

Name: Ricky
Town Name: BlueToga
Dream Address: 5000-2145-6136


----------



## Jinx

Name: Natalie
Town: Aiedail
Dream Address: 4300-2136-6070


----------



## Mirror

Name: Cherry
Town: Elusia 
Dream Address: 4500-2159-0815

Paths are all layed down, so it should look fairly attractive.


----------



## apricot

Name: Katie
Town: Primrose
Dream Address: 4500-2159-9296


----------



## Riiiiptide

Blank


----------



## Majora999

Name: Mikie
Town: Avalar
Address: 5500-2153-4407

Feel free to grab the toy hammer by the mayoral tree and give Hugh a whack. Maybe if his dreams start attacking him too he'll finally move.


----------



## Zen

Updating my dream address since the old town was obliterated long ago.

Zen from Zui (ズイ)
2200-0772-0860


----------



## Cottonball

Dream address: 5200-2146-5287 



New Leaf town: Harajuku 



Name: Kelsi!


----------



## marshmallowXO

Name: Rosie
Town Name: Undella
Dream Address: 6400-2168-1711


----------



## curiousfluke

Dream Address - 5800-2146-5150
Town - Elusia
Name - Abra

Finally got my paths all laid down how I want it, now to just finalize the design and tweak. Looking forward to seeing other peoples' towns!


----------



## Cazqui

Dream Address~5700-2172-4588
Town~Windia
Name~JunJun
(warning still in development...Paths pwp etc..)


----------



## Jinglefruit

Name: Jingle
Town: Citadel
DA: 7900-2174-2896

It's getting somewhere...? In process of sectioning off areas with bushes, only my garden is really sorted.


----------



## TheShootingStar

Name: Julia
Town:Meowtown
Dream Address: 5000-2135-9786


----------



## AC Cafe

Name: Kenny
Town: Bionis
Dream Address: 5800-2144-9551


----------



## LemyLekySama

Name: Moo*Moo
Town: SaPamtha
Address: 5300-2112-9750


----------



## Jake

Name: Jake
Town: Skyfall
Dream Address: 6700-2185-8362


----------



## LovelyLor

Name Lovely
Town Lorburg


----------



## Joey

Name: Niall
Town: Lakeside
Dream Address: 7400-2187-8783


----------



## Aurynn

Name: Aurynn
Town: Moonlake
Dream Address: 6500-2174-6423
For my path explosion xD


----------



## Superpenguin

Name: Nick
Town: Frieden
Dream Code: 4300-2145-4336


----------



## JKDOS

I don't remember my dream address. but here is the best and easiest way to find my town

1: Search town Name "Google", find Joseph from Google.
2: Search Region United States >> Iowa >> Joseph from Google.


----------



## Mint

traceguy said:


> I don't remember my dream address. but here is the best and easiest way to find my town
> 
> 1: Search town Name "Google", find Joseph from Google.
> 2: Search Region United States >> Iowa >> Joseph from Google.


It's on your tpc card.

People in other countries can't search it by your state either.


----------



## violentgiggle

Name: Brittany
Town Name: Pomona
Dream Address: 4300-2172-8701


----------



## phoenixmaiden

*Dream Suite Codes*

Hello! I thought I would start this because there seem to be none about the Dream Towns that you can visit.
My Dream Code is: 5400-2190-9743 feel free to come and check out my town.

Also here are some others you can visit.

Nintendo Land Town (Japanese): 0000-0100-0017
Japanese Town: 3100-0106-8245
Nintendo Town (Korean): 0000-1066-6865


----------



## Fionnabard

MY dream address is 5600 2178 3496.

For those of you that don't use it yet, when you get the dream suite remember to update it often. You get 5000 bells every time you update your dream, you can only update once every 24 hours though.


----------



## Bubble Pop

Good idea! I was thinking there wasn't really a thread for this.

I just opened mine today ^_^ here's my address, feel free to visit! 6400 - 2195 - 2018


----------



## Sadie

Is the Dream Code different from the Friend Code?


----------



## Fionnabard

Yes.


----------



## Sadie

Thanks.  There is so much to do in this game.  I'm finding my learning curve is much longer than I expected.  But I do love the game!


----------



## Rufflebutt

My dream code is:

4700-2168-7301

Warning: My village has some..er... slightly inappropriate content. Just know ahead of time that you may see some... interesting patterns.


----------



## Cazqui

My dream code is in my signiture.


----------



## Hamusuta

My dream code is: 7800-2186-6958 (Please visit )
I'll visit all of your towns soon


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Is one able to go into their own dream town?

Also what are some worthwhile themed towns?


----------



## RisingSun

The dream town thread is in the Train Station forum, which is where I assume this thread will be moved to when a mod comes on.


----------



## StiX

Name: Jo?l
Town: Fewlane
Dream Adress: 6600-2181-1369

I welcome you to my dream world =D


----------



## CocoBella

my dream code is 5100-2159-4524 come visit please


----------



## StiX

6600-2181-1369

I update every day ^^ not much going on/to see though, I have the windmill in case anyone wants to see it, the police station too in a few days :3


----------



## MadisonCrossing

You guys are so lucky!  I still have to finish paying off my Dream Suite.   And I just paid off my loan, so I'm broke...anyway, I'll be posting as SOON as I unlock the Dream Suite!


----------



## TomoEGoto

Name: Kristall
Town Name: Morgen* 
DC:5600-2105-0109


----------



## Paint

Name: Ellis
Town Name: Elisium
Address: 7200-2186-3984


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Name: Arielle
Town Name: Atlantis
Address: 5700-2152-2289


----------



## Meltd0wn

Name: Meltd0wn
Town Name: RedDwarf
Address: 5500-2197-4763


----------



## embitca

My dream code is 5200 2193 0327
Still early days, but I'm quite pleased with my pathways and the living room in my main house. I'd be tickled if people visited and I'm going to start going to everyone else's town. I love to get new ideas.


----------



## embitca

Name: Rhoda
Town Name: Beantown
Address: 5200 2193 0327


----------



## Jevil

Name: Jevil
Town Name: Hyrule   (totally original right? XD)
Address: 6200-2200-9906


----------



## Eirrinn

Name: Eirrinn
Town Name: Ramune
Dream Address: 4800-2109-0662


----------



## tigereyes86

Yvaine of Starlake dream address is 6000-2202-6606


----------



## Littlemyuu

Name: Maile
Town Name: Futaba
Dream code: 7900-2181-2076


----------



## Gera

Name: Gera
Town name: Leafy

Dream address: 4600-2651-7589


----------



## Lyyam

My dream address is *7200-2187-0627*. Feel free to visit my town!


----------



## JasonBurrows

I might not be posting to do with this topic, but my question is regarding the Dream Suite.

What is this "Token of appreciation" that Luna mentions?


----------



## pokewheezy

My dream code is: 6100-2202-2299

- - - Post Merge - - -

My dream code is: 6100-2202-2299


----------



## ACking

Come and visit! My dream code is 4700-2158-5227


----------



## ForgottenT

Mine is in my signature


----------



## darkfire25

2900-0395-5809 - This town is like one huge zen garden. It's awesome. I visited it yesterday.

My dream address is 5000-2154-0307


----------



## Eloise

My dream address is 7300-2197-2545. I'll visit you guys's towns soon. ^_^


----------



## Feraligator

I found a village similar to Aika Village! It gave me a heart attack twice!
Dream Address: 2100 - 0784 - 7385


----------



## Dustbunnii

Name: *Kaidri*
Town:*Moontide*
Dream Address: *4000-2185-1235*


----------



## Sam

*Name:* Sam
*Town:* Walker
*Dream Address:* 6500-2211-9692


----------



## Gamer720

My Dream Address: 5900-2152-1088

I assure you that you won't be disappointed


----------



## AC Cafe

My dream address is in my signature ^__^


----------



## RickyBamBam

My Dream Address: 5000-2145-6136 
Prepare to be amazed, and have fun as well!


----------



## ACLove

What's Aika Village's ACTUAL Dream Code?


----------



## RickyBamBam

I found it for ya! ;D 2600-0218-7298


----------



## Pokeking

My dream code is 5500-2150-8948.


----------



## Uaedaien

Mine is in my sig. Look forward to sort of having you over


----------



## AC Cafe

Axew said:


> I found a village similar to Aika Village! It gave me a heart attack twice!
> Dream Address: 2100 - 0784 - 7385



Omg, it also gave me a heart attack. That was one disturbing village...


----------



## darkfire25

ACLove said:


> What's Aika Village's ACTUAL Dream Code?


2600-0218-7298


----------



## AlanS181824

My Dream Address is;
*7000-2186-3240*


----------



## Digikal

Name: Kandy
Town Name: Atlas
Dream Address: 0061-0120-1512


----------



## Chum

Name: *Chum*
Town Name: *Sunny Go*
Dream Address: *5100-2151-6931*


----------



## Jay

Visit Me Everyone!  5200-2225-1026


----------



## nonobadkitty

Name: Alexa
Town: Symonton
Dream Address: 4400-2204-6697


----------



## ForgottenT

I just updates mine, my town looks pretty awesome now! 
DC in my signature


----------



## Roknar

Name: Nick
Town: Agrabah
Dream Address: 4100-2108-2920


----------



## lena

My dream code:3500-2211-4347. All are welcome to visit my cute neighbors! 

Btw, I always thought that dream codes are permanent but they changed my first dream code to the present one. Wondering why...


----------



## StarryACNL

My dream code is in siggie!
Please visit me in dream world!


----------



## Carole

My Dream Code is 5700-2159-8013 .  I hope you like my town, Auvergne!


----------



## FigrinD'an66

My Dream Code is 7600-2219-6011 for the town of Lochbrae


----------



## Phalaenopsis

My dream code is 7900 2128 8596. I hope you'll enjoy your visit!


----------



## imcarvalho

Here is mine 6900-2205-1418


----------



## Sakura0901

My dream address is 7800-2245-3351


----------



## Lucsy

My dream code is in my siggy, check it out.


----------



## ShawnieStarfire

Name: Shawnie
Town: Candy
Dream Address: 5900-2214-8509


----------



## StarryACNL

My code in siggie!

My favourite village
This is an awesome town called Macroon town (english translated name)
It has lots of chocolate related items and I recommend it fully:
1400-0281-9029


----------



## maryk13

Name: Mary
Town: Atlantis
Dream Address: 5800-2259-9507


----------



## Greyhacksaw

My dream address is 5700-2260-1121. Have fun in Shire!


----------



## MayorKelsey

Name: Kelsey
Town: Sebring
DC below in signature. ^-^


----------



## jaso1n

Jason
Spain
5800-2259-1255


----------



## ForgottenT

Mine is still in my Signature ^^


----------



## Fire_Fist

Fire_Fist

Name: Jason
Town: Eventide

My Dream Address is 6200-2203-0054.


----------



## Burumun

Name: Sasha
Town Name: Pachi
Address is in my signature.


----------



## davis.g105

Name: Nathan
Town Name: Izlall
Dream Address: 5400-2135-8617


----------



## Lucsy

My dream address is in my siggy, come check it out.


----------



## crynal

Name: Les
Town Name: Bugtown
Dream Address: 5200-2176-4827


----------



## Lucsy

Town's updated with new stuff. 
Come check it out, DC in siggy. XD


----------



## Yuki Nagato

Name: Euan
Town Name: Tsuville
Dream Address: 7800-2248-1732


----------



## ChYkN

Name: Chris
Town: Orlando
DC below in signature


----------



## awesome105

Name: Awesome
Town Name: Kakariko
Dream Address: 4500-2265-2204
There is not much that is too special in my town. Although, I do have a sick 3x3 design by my town tree to show Midna riding Wolf Link from Twilight Princess, if you'd like to see that.


----------



## Sweetbear12

Name: Heather
 Town Name: Harmony
 Dream Address: 4200-2179-6657


----------



## niightwind

Name: Taurena
Town Name: Chiworld
Dream Address: 4100-2268-6187


----------



## Lauren

Name: Lauren
Town Name: Aperture
Dream Address: 7600-2155-2833


----------



## Blues

Name: Mike
Town Name: Larkrill
Dream Address: 4200-2150-5236


----------



## AustinInMagic

Name: Austin
Town Name: Magic
Dream Address: 5500-2292-8833


----------



## Julie

Name: Julie
Town Name: Mudpatch
Dream Address: 5400-2212-3016


----------



## Doctor Quark

Name:  Jared
Town Name:  Hazelton
Dream Address:  5400-2137-5860


----------



## Lucsy

Town's updated with nice paths and stuff.
Come check it out, dream code's in the siggy.


----------



## Fairydust

Town name: Kailua
Character: Haley

And my DC is 5900-2153-2439. Thanks


----------



## SodaDog

Wow! I never thought my thread will become popular.

Thanks to the popularity, i now included Nintendo Village Dream Codes!!!


----------



## phoenixmaiden

Town Name: Whittier
Character: Dani
Dream code: 5400-2190-9743


----------



## MKInfinite

Town Name: Ryuusei
Character: Megumi
Dream Code: 4800-2366-0983


----------



## Lucsy

New town! 
Dream code is in the siggy.


----------



## Rosalie1991

My town have nothing special, except the 6 ponds, but if you want to visit:
Skylake dreamcode : 6000-2184-4054
Mayor: Ros? 

We are 3 different people playing daily in this town.


----------



## BleenaRina

Name: Rina
Town Name: Temsik
Dream Address: 7500-2154-4906
I update my Town everyday.


----------



## TiffaniMichele

Name: Tiffani
Town: Asgard
Address: 5900-2311-0979

I update everyday! Please come and visit! If you do, let me know either by PM or write on my profile and I'll visit yours!!


----------



## Richluna

Name:Rich
Town Name:Rosewood
Dream Address: 5800-2200-3388


----------



## Yobo

Name: Toby
Town name: Chikubi☆
Dream address: in sig


----------



## RiddlesInTheDark

Name: Tabatha
Town Name: Shire
Dream Address: 5700-2152-0275    C:


----------



## Toddhewitt

Name: Sha Sha
Town: Angeles
Dream Address: 5000-2179-3880


----------



## Hirisa

Name: Chann
Town: Tam Tam
Dream Address: 4100-2332-7407

I've just begun landscaping and choosing early PWPs to demolish, starting with the tall clock in the southern map. Landscape advice welcome via PM.


----------



## Aztec

Name: Adam
Town: Cetza
Dream Address: 7100-2183-2667

I've got a divided up town that features an area for rare treestumps, an orchard with every fruit and a large flower garden that contains nearly every hybrid!


----------



## jPottie

Name: Justin
Town Name: Vesper
Dream Address: 5500-2337-5104

If you visit, let me know what you think, I'm debating restarting but I don't think I will.


----------



## dufresnecw

Name: Tweet
Town Name: QTville
Dream Address: 4600-2305-5485


----------



## NuttyS

Name: Sian
Town Name: Hobbiton
Dream Address: 6100-2210-2963


----------



## Zura

My dream code is down in my signature!


----------



## McMuffinburger

Name: Muffin
Town Name: My Butt
Dream Code: 4900-2151-9349


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Name: Trent
Town Name: Ylisse
Dream Code: 4000-2233-1400


----------



## Vonda

Name vonda                                                                                                                                                                                  Town Kokomo                                                                                                                                                                              Dream address: 5400-2357-9039


----------



## Etta91

Name - Chiara
Town - Skyland
Dream address - 7700 - 2373 - 6053


----------



## Vonda

Thank you for giving me your dream address.do you mind if I put your friend code on my friends list. Let me know vonda


----------



## Blackfirm

Name: Nele
Town Name: Arnis
Dream Address: 7500-2382-0859

I'd be happy if someone checked out my city, and to hear their opinion about it ^-^


----------



## Vonda

I want to visit your town ok? I will be there in a few minutes if your gate is opened

- - - Post Merge - - -

I want to visit your town ok? I will be there in a few minutes if your gate is opened


----------



## Nala

Name:Nala
Town Name:TARDIS
Dream Address:5200-2397-6778


----------



## mon-chou-crossing

Name: Lola
Town Name: Ondine
Dream Address: 6200-2202-0342


----------



## PeppermintComrade

Name: Kouki
Town Name: Kokoro
Dream Address: 5000-2146-1941


----------



## (ik)Jelle

Name: Jelle
Town Name: Aserdeny
Dream Address: 7200-2351-7172


----------



## neverbeenkrissed

Name: Kris
Town Name: Tophtown
Dream Address: 5600-2400-0335


----------



## Puffy

Town: ChaCity
Name: Jade (music note)
DC: 4800-2254-6985


----------



## Justin

Heads up folks, I've added a Dream Address field to profiles if you want to fill it in.


----------



## ForgottenT

Justin said:


> Heads up folks, I've added a Dream Address field to profiles if you want to fill it in.



Awesome!
Would be cool if it would be shown under the Avatar too


----------



## Justin

ForgottenT said:


> Awesome!
> Would be cool if it would be shown under the Avatar too



We'll consider it but honestly, it's already getting pretty cluttered down there so I'm not sure.


----------



## BiggKitty

Name.          Val
Town.            Oliville
Dream Code.      7500-2428-0688


----------



## iammine

Name: Leanne
Town Name: Kitsune
Dream Address: 4700-2320-7362


----------



## Lykke

Feel free to visit my town! 

Name: Audrey
Town Name: Afayria
Dream Address: 7000-2300-3541


----------



## MattKimura

Name: Matt
Town: LeafBend
Dream Address: 5900-2232-0287
Town developement: Well done, not default look


----------



## kimmy27

I finally have a perfect town (hooray!), so I can finally share my dream code with you guys 

*Name:* Kimmy
*Town Name:* Asuka
*Dream Address:* 7400-2211-0015


----------



## Restessia

Name:Hotaru
Town Name:Barana
Dream Address:6400-2154-1769


----------



## CoincidentalMadness

Name: Kaika
Town: Japan
Dream Address: 4900-2464-0309


----------



## SliceAndDice

I?m going to push this a little. 

Name: _Sasarai_
Town: _Harmonia_
Dream Adress: *7300-2404-3160*

Fell free to visit and leave some constructive criticism, if you want.


----------



## Puuhi

My dream address is in my sig. Feel free to visit.


----------



## wolley74

Name: Wolley
Town: Holland
Dread Address: 5800-2146-2475


----------



## Dartpaw

Name: Dartpaw
Town Name: Danverly
Dream Address: 5100-2177-3042


----------



## sproutrabbit

Name: Elliot
Town Name: Sprouts
Dream Address: 5700-2275-3488


----------



## UltiluckMayor

Name: Adam
Town Name: Ultiluck
Dream Address: 5500-2320-4440


----------



## Peekabear

Come visit me in a dream  Would love some constructive criticism my town is far from done but it's getting there

Name: Peeka
Dream: 4800-2333-8924


----------



## awesomeelle2001

My dream address is 7500-2492-4239

- - - Post Merge - - -

Feel free to come


----------



## AW-007

Here's my Dream Address info. Hopefully it's enjoyable for those who go to my town through the Dream Suite.

Name: Andrew
Town Name: Ylisstol
Dream Address: 4700-2447-0699


----------



## Wish

Check out my soggy


----------



## Neu

I'm inviting everyone here to visit my Dream Suite!
Please check my sig for the address..
Thank you~

*I update my dream suite everyday!


----------



## janedoe

Name: Devyn
Town Name: Amethyst
Dream Address: 4900-2244-7848


----------



## leannekarma

*Animal Crossing Joytown

My dream address is : 4600-2381-2156*


----------



## Paradise city

Name: Kelly
Town; Paradise
Dream address: 6400-2506-9399


----------



## SliceAndDice

Ugh.. Luna changed my Dream Adress. I have no clue why she did that, but here is the new one:

Name: Sasarai
Town:Harmonia
Dream Adress: 7300-2516-9613

Feel free to visit and maybe rate my town.


----------



## g u a v a

I've been working on redoing my town, let me know what you think if you visit! (Shoot me a PM ^_^)

Town: Tokyo
Dream Address: 4000-2242-1894


----------



## SliceAndDice

Luna changed my Dream Adress yet AGAIN... So here is my current one:

Name: Sasarai
Town: Harmonia
Dream Adress: 7300-2517-6840

My town looks pretty good so far, but is still a work in progress. Feel free to visit and maybe shoot me some constructive criticism.


----------



## Riagan

Name: Anna
Town: Marpole
Dreams Address: 4100-2358-7967


----------



## Draco

Name: Draco
Town: Darwin
Dream Address: 5600-2159-5006


----------



## Scwibbert

I just saved my first dream of my town. I've spent a lot of time making it look nice; I hope you enjoy it!
And please leave a comment if you enjoy my town 

5200-2530-1512
Daniel from Elysium

~{[----)) Screenshots ((----]}~


Spoiler


----------



## Usagi

Name: Usagi
Town Name: Hyrule
Dream Address: 5800-2384-8920


----------



## NinjanaMin

Name: Molly
Town Name: Oakvale
Dream address: 6200-2316-3407

Hope you all enjoy ^^ x


----------



## Matsuki

Name: Matsuki
Town Name: Riverrun
Dream Address: 7800-2346-6617


----------



## Soujouki

Name: Joi
Town Name: Sinaris 
Dream Address: 5200-2422-9487

Town's updated daily.


----------



## sweetfire

Scwibbert said:


> I just saved my first dream of my town. I've spent a lot of time making it look nice; I hope you enjoy it!
> And please leave a comment if you enjoy my town
> 
> 5200-2530-1512
> Daniel from Elysium
> 
> ~{[----)) Screenshots ((----]}~
> 
> 
> Spoiler



your town is beautiful  Our paths are the same but my town is still under developed. ^^


----------



## Touko

Name: Touko
Town: Cafe (accented e)
Address: 6300 - 2560 - 9088

My town is still in progress but I'll need some feedback c:
Mean ones are welcome! (I love mean criticism!) ​


----------



## Bingarat

Name: Kaleesi
Town Name: Dothraki
Dream Address: 5300-2329-6266


----------



## MidnightxRose21

Name: Inday
Town Name: Ruby
Dream Address: 4700-2388-3014


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Name:  Shannon
Town Name: Equestia
Dream Address: 7200-2352-1501


----------



## Redonkulous Homunculus

Name: Margar
Town Name: Fuzzyton
Dream Address: 4300-2197-8451


----------



## nikkidii

Name: Nikki
Town: Soel
Dream Adress is 4600-2197-1618 c: Visits are appreciated!


----------



## Patchwork

Name: Andrew
Town Name: Norshire
Dream Address: 7400-2420-5649


----------



## lovelikeacomicbook

Recently updated my Dream Town so it should be go to go if anyone wants to give it a try!

Name: Kat
Town Name: Skyloft
Dream Address: 4300-2475-8724


----------



## kateb

Name: Kate
Town Name: Ontario
Dream Address: 5700-2536-3826


----------



## Redonkulous Homunculus

Scwibbert said:


> I just saved my first dream of my town. I've spent a lot of time making it look nice; I hope you enjoy it!
> And please leave a comment if you enjoy my town
> 
> 5200-2530-1512
> Daniel from Elysium



I really enjoyed touring your town. I love your shabby cardboard mailbox, next to your otherwise luxuriant home  
I've never been a big fan of having intricate paths and patterns all over town. It feels crowded to me, but you have done it very nicely, and I am TOTES jealous of all the nifty individual PWPs you have, that I've never even heard of and do not have available to me. My townspeople are really slacking on suggestions for my town!


----------



## cheri_j

Name:  Cheri 
Town Name:  Frazzled
Dream Address:  5400-2554-8124

Frazzled is a work in progress.  My house is definitely a work in progress.  I just started a few weeks ago and have been concerntrating on filling my museum.  

I love visiting other's towns in dreams.  The creativity just amazes me.  It is obvious that our towns are definitely a labor of love.


----------



## danceonglitter

*Name* - Amyyy
*Town* - Kittyton
*Dream address* - 7600-2297-5320

_My town is currently a work in progress, so any and all feedback is appreciated ^^_


----------



## pink

name: pink
town:Beyond
dream address:5200-2544-9327
i'm still working on it but i still hope you enjoy it


----------



## Touko

Updated my dream c:

Name: Touko
Town: Caf?
Address: 6300 - 2560 - 9088​


----------



## SliceAndDice

Update time.  My Town is getting pretty nice, so I would love some more people to visit and maybe give some feedback. My house is a WIP though~

Name: Sasarai
Town: Harmonia
Adress: 7300-2536-6889


----------



## boorah

Name: Derek
Town Name: Lost
Dream Address: 5000-2414-3444


----------



## Sleepy

Name: Sleepy
Town: Gallup
Address: 5200-2583-3016

My town is pretty bad at the moment. A lot of things are a work in progress. :X


----------



## Touko

*points to signature*

Unless you're too lazy to read the signature;

Name: Touko
Town: Cafe
Address: 6300 - 2560 - 9088

Still working on the bottom half of my town.​


----------



## Krissy.cakes

Please check out my town! I feel the time has come to share! So tell me your thoughts and such! 
DC:6800-2593-0245

Thanks!


----------



## Labrador2000

Feel free to visit my perfect town (literally) any time you like I hope you like it
Address 5300 2328 6853
Town: SoulCity
Name: Yang


----------



## PaisleyMouse

I'd love to hear if you've visited! 

Name: Heidi
Town: Mountain
Dream Address: 4000-2152-1096


----------



## Vin

Name: Vin
Town: Mordor
Address: 5000-2158-4429

It's still being worked on (planting bushes and getting PWPs), but the path is finished! c:


----------



## Joy

Name: Joy
Town: Topica
Dream Address: 5800-2571-6402

My town is slowly coming together


----------



## tlcjs

name - tia
town- arran 
address - 7000-2384-7215


----------



## looapples

I *JUST* achieved perfect town and then updated my dream ^^ I'm so happy! wanted to share!

Mayor Roo of Looville
4500-2577-6227


----------



## Jay

visit me everyone! It's in my sig


----------



## vampiricrogue

Name: Natalie
Town Name: OakRidge
Dream Address: 5500-2460-8464
Also to note, i do have presents dedicated just for the dream world.


----------



## Holla

Name: Holly
Town Name: Starbell
Dream Address: 4100-2422-3954


----------



## Smoke

I figured my signature would do me good eventually.
There's nothing special about my town as of now, but feel free to drop by.

Edit: Haha, my town name isn't in my sig. Oops. 
Town name: Halcyon


----------



## SoraSmiles

Name: Sora
Town Name: Starvile
Dream Address: 5100-2488-1295


----------



## Hamusuta

Name: Zachary
Town Name: Hamidam
Dream Address: 7800-2186-6958


----------



## fl0ra

Name: Jennifer
Town Name: La Belle
Dream Address: 5200-2505-5607

House and paths still under construction 
But feel free to stop by!


----------



## LexxyRaptor

Name: Lexy
Town : Mordor
Dream Address : 4300-2597-4947 

<3 
 Paths and houses still under construction, don't mind the mess, haha. please send me a PM with feedback if you visit :O


----------



## Axeler137

Name: Axel
Town Name: Jabez
Dream Address: 5400-2380-3615


----------



## Touko

Name: Touko
Town: Caf?
Address: 6300 - 2560 - 9088

My town is in night though because I play by my real time x3 
Presents left for everyone! Now get back to work.​


----------



## rivulet

Name: Emi
Town: Hancock
Address: 5500-2358-9783

My town is still unfinished, I've been mainly focusing on villagers for the past week or so xD


----------



## Puuhi

I updated my dream village today. Laid down some new paths, re-organised my flowers for breeding, I'm actually quite proud of it now. Feel free to visit. 

My dream address is in my sig but I'll post it here as well: 6500-2405-8445


----------



## vampiricrogue

vampiricrogue said:


> Name: Natalie
> Town Name: OakRidge
> Dream Address: 5500-2460-8464
> Also to note, i do have presents dedicated just for the dream world.



Repost. Also, i update my town daily. There are more presents now.


----------



## Absentia

I really need people to visit my dream town ;_;

I've had this game for months and I only have 3 visitors to it.

So if you all could kindly go and see it? Pleeeeeaseeee?


----------



## bahnahnahnah

Name: Hannah
Town name: Caldera
Dream Address: 4100-2191-3481


----------



## shootingsignals

Name: Katie
Town Name: Baraja
Dream Address: 6600-2184-9796

Hope you enjoy! :3


----------



## Kurisu1701

Name: Kurisu
Town Name: Exire
Dream Address: 4900-2471-3090

Just looking to up my visitor count to keep my current dream address. >_< Not finished, but I hope you enjoy!


----------



## Neu

Name: Neu
Town: Neupon
Dream: 5200-2386-0624



Spoiler



My main house now has full gold exterior since i've cleared HHA challenge, but i'm currently re-decorating my interior so nothing much to see inside. The other 3 houses are still empty (mostly). I'm planning to use 30~40 paths layout, but now only 20 custom slots are unlocked. Well, i'm also on a 'Rebuilding Town Project' now (demolishing all my old PWPs), so there will be some messy parts of the town here and there. But, i hope you can enjoy my dream town.

I update my dream suite daily! C:

Oh, if you like my town & want to have fun together sometimes, feel free to add me!
But i have to warn you! I only need friends with MUTUAL relationship, who actually active in visiting & inviting me in the game! NOT just as a mere DECORATION in friend list! Thank you!


----------



## Jach145

Name: Jack
Town Name: HongKong
Dream Address: 5500-2445-3568


----------



## curryluvr

Name: Eve
Town Name: Kuriya
Dream Address: 4900-2275-3273


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Name: Meggsyy
Town:  Midgar
Address: 6200-2232-6425


----------



## fifimonkeh

Name: Fifi
Town: Ta Dah!
Dream Address: 6400-2462-0036
_I am in the middle of deciding where to do paths, landscaping, etc. Please feel free to leave me constructive criticism - I may not check very often, so would prefer PMs _


----------



## NuttyS

Name: Coral
Town Name: Narnia
Dream Address: 7600-2394-2999

My Mum's


----------



## Haileykitten

Mine is listed in my siggy x


----------



## Etta91

I've updated my town ^^ 

Name: Chiara
Town Name: Skyland
Dream Address: 7700-2373-6053


----------



## Neu

Major update on the paths.
Since Colton have moved out, i finally have the spaces i need to make new bridges at better spots.

Address is in my siggy, but if you somehow can't see it; here you go:


> - NEU FROM NEUPON -
> AC: New Leaf Dream Suite Address
> 5200-2386-0624


----------



## amybear91

Name: Adalia
Town: Puglet
Dream address: 7600-2461-9942 [[work in progress atm]]


----------



## Charny

Name: Charny
Town: Albion
DA: 6100-2681-4818


----------



## animemiz

Name: Animemiz
Town: Tesellat
Dream Address: 4700-2666-6124


----------



## Lavulin98

Name: Patricia
town: Lavulin
dream address: 6600-2458-9635


----------



## AnimalLeila

Name:Leila
Town:Cornwall
Dream Address:7700-2636-3358


----------



## PinkWater

Name: Pink
Town: Nikoro
Dream Address: 5800-2373-2464


----------



## links123

Name: Scy
Town: Potato
Dream Address: 2387-8765-5642


----------



## JellyBeans

Name: Jess
Town: Windsor
Dream Address: 6200-2207-0548


----------



## Kremdanieko

Name: Daniel
Town: Castelia
Dream address: 7100-2239-2100


----------



## Absentia

Name: Absentia
Town Name: Abyss
Dream Address:5700-2296-7827


----------



## StarryACNL

Name:Amy
Town: Roade
Dream address:6500-2200-4865


----------



## Toxee

Name: Toxee
Town: Onett
Dream Address: 4900-2188-2791


----------



## ZeusTrino09

Name: Alisha
Town Name: ZeusDaze
Dream Address: 4200-2717-6368


----------



## Patchwork

My town has been improving a lot lately and more and more as the days are going by:

Name: Andrew
Town: Norshire
Dream Address: 7400-2420-5649


----------



## Psydye

Name: Erik
Town: Anthria
Dream Address: 5800-2465-7824


----------



## Kaijudomage

Now that my town is fairly well built up, I might as well share it here.

Name: Sean
Town Name: Lokomo
Dream Address: 5800-2146-7282


----------



## ekdante

Up to you guys to visit my town 

Name: Purrzum
Town Name: Aske
Dream Address: 6100-2542-8130


----------



## StarMayor

If you guys ever want to visit my town in a dream, here are the details. It's currently in September and I don't think I plan to time travel at all. But I have some interesting public works projects up too, in case that's your thing. 

Name: Rachel
Town Name: Steren
Dream Address: 7700-2494-6662


----------



## Taiki

Name: Jason
Town Name: Colony 6 (Perfect town status)
Dream Address: 7200 - 2770 - 5257


----------



## lauren1743

Name: Lauren
TN: Tanglyn
Dream Adress: 6100-2413-2931


----------



## Lin

My dream town is very much a work in process as most of the houses aren't even done yet... I also have to wait for some people to move out before I can build certain things like my Zen garden. >.< Still I'm hoping for more visitors and feedback, so far Luna tells me only 13 people have visited. 

Name: Lin
Town Name: Amitola
Dream Address: 4100-2154-1090


----------



## Yui Z

Name: Zoey
Town Name: Redwood
Dream Address: 6800-2775-1196


----------



## Paperboy012305

Name: Anthony
Town Name: LakeMist
Dream Address: 5300-2787-2598

Once you dream it your gonna love it!


----------



## Oblivion9312

My town is nearing completion. Sort of... And I think it's coming along really well. I'm in the middle of remodeling my home, so I think last time I updated it there was some stuff laying around the plaza. Just ignore that! lol

Name: Tony 
Town Name: Iselia
Dream Address: 4400-2565-9616


----------



## wizfizlizzy

Name: Wizfiz
Town Name: Wiziwood
Dream Address: 7600-2342-8563


----------



## Touko

My town is still in progress. I'm still planning my way through PWP placements, tree lines and flowers. However, I would like some criticism so I can progress further into completion. 

Name: Tea
Town Name: Tiramisu
Dream Address: 6400 - 2707 - 7706​


----------



## Gen

Name: Gen
Town: Asgard
Dream Address: 4500-2796-3622


----------



## Cress

Name: Zachary
Town Name: PKtopia!
Dream Address: 5400-2132-6397


----------



## sidneyac

Name: Sidney
Town: Honolulu
Dream Address: 5100-2511-4955

Please, if you visit my dream town, PM me what you liked and disliked! I really want my place to be the best it can be and for everyone to like it! Thanks!!


----------



## isic

Name: isic
Town Name: sackland
Dream Address: 4600-2614-5267


----------



## horakely

Name: Elyse
Town Name: Rad Town
Dream Address: 5600-2770-9942


----------



## Jay

I updated my town and my dream address is in my sig  give me some feedback on how I can make my town better?


----------



## Neu

Another major update in my town. Dream Address? Check it out, it's in my signature! C:


----------



## Puuhi

Dream town updated - it's starting to look really nice. ^_^ Look at my sig for my Dream Address.


----------



## SuperSnivyCrossing

*this post is..*

Cool


----------



## GreenUnicorn

Name: Taryn
Town: Twinleaf
Dream Address: 4500-2141-4394

I'd love to have some visitors and get some feedback! Just updated today


----------



## kraemerika

Name: Kev
Town Name: Kingford
Dream Address: 5500-2275-7521


----------



## Sillydraco

Hello ^^ 

Name: Sillydraco

Town Name: Ravnica

My dream address is: 4100-2750-2570


My town is kinda boring, but I'm working on it


----------



## CowtownKaty

Name: Katy
Town Name: Cowtown
Dream Address: 5300-2353-8874

Enjoy your visit!


----------



## CharmingBerry

Just created my dream town, please visit!

Name: Sigyn 
Town: Cherry
Dream Address: 4100-2839-3564


----------



## wolley74

Posted mine earlier but it got an update not long ago, redid some of the flowers and paths in it, though south of the river needs work yet






<------------ Code's in my profile


----------



## OishiSushi

i been slowly improving, please visit  

Name: Luffy (from one piece)
Town: Tokyo
Dream Address: 4400-2796-6597


----------



## Le Ham

Name: Kituki (stupid name, I know)
Town Name: Stardust
Dream Address: 4700-2500-5030

How many other people know your avatar is of Toontown, I wonder...


----------



## Trickilicky

Name: Jessie
Town Name: Cinnabar
Dream Address: 6600-2275-2009

Come and haunt my villagers and then relax in the tropical getaway I built by my waterfall ^^


----------



## Lin

Name: Lin
Town Name: Amitola
Dream Address: 4100-2154-1090

I updated it again today after building a few pwps these past couple days, I think it's starting to look nice... It would be cool to get some feedback or just having people visit to enjoy themselves. ^^ Only have 26 visits so far so hoping to see more. It's too bad the OP doesn't seem to be updating the list on the second post anymore... 

Oh yeah some of the rooms aren't finished so some rooms are a bit messy, sorry. >.<


----------



## matoki

Name: Usagi
Town Name: Matoki
Dream Address: 4400-2176-0773

Still waiting on a few pwp requests, but I'd love to hear what you think!


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX

Name: Kylar
Town Name: Ardennes
Dream Address: 5100-2147-4520

My town has a very rustic feel to it. It's not much but I hope you'll like it! I want to share my town more!


----------



## CrankyCupcake

My dream code changed when I updated it today, so I thought I'd throw it out here, just because. 

Town: Zingzang
DC: 5600-2878-4829

Zingzang is pretty laidback. The train station and town hall are default, because I like them that way. I love the natural feel of having many trees and flowers. They are everywhere! The paths are simple and narrow. They twist and turn.  If you like the design and want to take it home, look for Wendell.  He will also offer the pattern for the dress my mayor, Skinny, is wearing. Completed PWPs include the geyser, picnic, zen bell, zen garden, rice racks and fountain.

Feel free to drop me a message if you visit.


----------



## JellyBeans

I'm gonna go visit Zingzang  And it would be nice if people visited my town, and tell me what they think - DC is in sig


----------



## Davenportia

Hello!
Name: Jynxie * (should be a star shape instead of an *) 
Town Name: Tottori
Dream Address: 4400-2209-5058


----------



## eeyore2bee

I just finished laying down my paths and I would like some people to go check it out and tell me how it flows through my town.  My house is a mess as I am working on gathering some furniture that I would like.  Dream code is in signature.  Thanks.


----------



## SoraSmiles

Name: Sora
Town Name: Starvile
Dream Address: 5100-2488-1295


----------



## Pixlplume

Hey guys! Wanna see a town? Well, then come to my dream! 
*Name: Roy,* Milla
*Town Name:* Pacaland
*Current Dream Code:* 4900-2152-1627

FYI, the illuminated heart is currently being built! Feel free to explore, and don't be afraid to wander off the path!


----------



## in-a-pickle

Hey guys, since this thread is awesome for looking at dream towns, I would encourage any of you to come over and post your dream town in the contest thread. Prizes available!

The Ultimate Dream Town Tourney link


----------



## Thunder

jessie1602 said:


> Name: Jessie
> Town Name: Cinnabar
> Dream Address: 6600-2275-2009



No matter how many times I see it, I never get tired of that koi pond pattern.

Your town was pretty neat, makes me feel like I made my town too symmetrical.



Lin said:


> Name: Lin
> Town Name: Amitola
> Dream Address: 4100-2154-1090



I'm pretty sure your villagers are conspiring something evil, or they're all overly-happy clowns (So, pretty much the same thing now that I think about it)

Overall though I think it's a pretty cool town, your sapphire/amethyst room in the basement looked pretty neat in my opinion.



matoki said:


> Name: Usagi
> Town Name: Matoki
> Dream Address: 4400-2176-0773



Even if I consider myself more of a pattern guy, I liked the natural paths you used in your town.

(I visited each of your towns consecutively at about 5am so excuse me if I'm confusing or misremembering any details)


----------



## Trickilicky

Thunder said:


> No matter how many times I see it, I never get tired of that koi pond pattern.
> 
> Your town was pretty neat, makes me feel like I made my town too symmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure your villagers are conspiring something evil, or they're all overly-happy clowns (So, pretty much the same thing now that I think about it)
> 
> Overall though I think it's a pretty cool town, your sapphire/amethyst room in the basement looked pretty neat in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I consider myself more of a pattern guy, I liked the natural paths you used in your town.
> 
> (I visited each of your towns consecutively at about 5am so excuse me if I'm confusing or misremembering any details)



Aww thanks for visiting, I'm glad you enjoyed it. I love the koi pond too, but since it cost two pattern spaces, I felt I needed to use it more than once, lol  I'll return the favour and come and haunt your town today


----------



## Thunder

I'd probably use it multiple times too. Using two pattern spaces for something you'd only use once kind of feels like an inefficient use of resources to me.

Hope you enjoy it, my town's not too special as is, but maybe snooping other people's dream towns will give me the motivation to work on my town a little more.


----------



## Trickilicky

Thunder said:


> I'd probably use it multiple times too. Using two pattern spaces for something you'd only use once kind of feels like an inefficient use of resources to me.
> 
> Hope you enjoy it, my town's not too special as is, but maybe snooping other people's dream towns will give me the motivation to work on my town a little more.



Well, it was a rainy dream! But it was 500 well spent. I really like the layout of your town, especially the cafe in the little 'loop' of the river. I enjoyed exploring your house too, the upstairs room with the sparkly star theme is really neat, the refurbished star lampshade is awesome (I'm addicted to refurbishing). Oh and I was so happy to finally meet Muffy, I've never met her before and I think she's really cute  Hopefully she'll talk about me, ahem..
I like that there was a lot of greenery, which sometimes you don't get when you lay down paths. I noticed there were a few spaces in between the tiles which I guessed you're saving for more PWP?
Anyway I enjoyed my visit a lot ^_^


----------



## Thunder

Glad you liked it, I'm pretty big on refurbishing too, even if I don't end up using it I'm just curious to see how an item looks with a certain clothing design or as a certain color.

The Cafe, euugh.. That caused me a lot of grief. Initially I had two bridges on the opposite sides of the Cafe, but because bridge placement is a pain in the arse, when I tore down the bridge that was to the right, I couldn't rebuild it.

The empty spaces scattered across my town are mostly due to the fact that I have no idea what I'm gonna do with it, so I just kind of... left it, lol.


----------



## Lin

Thunder said:


> No matter how many times I see it, I never get tired of that koi pond pattern.
> 
> Your town was pretty neat, makes me feel like I made my town too symmetrical.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure your villagers are conspiring something evil, or they're all overly-happy clowns (So, pretty much the same thing now that I think about it)
> 
> Overall though I think it's a pretty cool town, your sapphire/amethyst room in the basement looked pretty neat in my opinion.
> 
> 
> 
> Even if I consider myself more of a pattern guy, I liked the natural paths you used in your town.
> 
> (I visited each of your towns consecutively at about 5am so excuse me if I'm confusing or misremembering any details)



Thanks for the feedback.  Never heard that one before... Someone told me Whitney seemed to not remember her own name well in the dream though, which puzzles me since she never seemed that way to me. xD Only thing I noticed about Whitney is she has a crush on my alt character Ami... which I also find weird. She commented he was in a tent back when I first made him and she said something like he needs more room so he can have more furniture and more of her in his house.


----------



## amybear91

I recently updated mine if anyone wants to come over and see 
7600-2461-9942


----------



## Nimua

Name: Nimua
Town: Artemisa
Dream Address: 5800-2604-6304


----------



## Touko

Address in signature :u I already forgot what it was to even type it.

Town: Tiramisu
Name: Tea

*It's still in progress! I'm waiting on some items to complete the houses first xD But the palace room is done so that's free to go into.*


----------



## Trickilicky

Thank you to everyone who's dreamt about Cinnabar so far! I've added a toy hammer and streetpass items so you can muck about when you visit, feel free to bop my villagers while you haunt them, they're pretty tough ^_^ I've also re-modelled my kitchen and there's a huge feast in there if all the bopping gets tiring ;-)

I hope to visit many of you soon, I've been inspired by some great towns on this thread ^_^

Town: Cinnabar
Mayor: Jessie
Dream address: 6600 2275 2009


----------



## Kangaskhan

Name: Reizel
Town: Euphoria
Dream Address: 6100-2317-8213


----------



## JoeDee

Name: Joe
Town Name: Ragol
Dream Address: 5800-2116-9777


----------



## Kangaskhan

JoeDee said:


> Name: Joe
> Town Name: Ragol
> Dream Address: 5800-2116-9777



I love your Totoro cut out ^^


----------



## Paperboy012305

I restarted my town to get better at decorating my town and I seem to get better at it. I'm really impressed with the progress i'm doing, why don't you check it out.  Its not done and doesnt have all of my dreamies yet. 

Name: Anthony
Town Name: LakeMist
Dream Address: 5100-2923-0283


----------



## Cyote

Town: Redwall
DC: 5600-2925-4192

It's still a work in progress.



jessie1602 said:


> Thank you to everyone who's dreamt about Cinnabar so far! I've added a toy hammer and streetpass items so you can muck about when you visit, feel free to bop my villagers while you haunt them, they're pretty tough ^_^ I've also re-modelled my kitchen and there's a huge feast in there if all the bopping gets tiring ;-)
> 
> I hope to visit many of you soon, I've been inspired by some great towns on this thread ^_^
> 
> Town: Cinnabar
> Mayor: Jessie
> Dream address: 6600 2275 2009



Your town is just absolutely beautiful! Kinda wish I could streetpass you, as I love your house. I love your villagers. Fauna and Flora might be new dreamies for me.


----------



## Trickilicky

Cyote said:


> Town: Redwall
> DC: 5600-2925-4192
> 
> It's still a work in progress.
> 
> 
> 
> Your town is just absolutely beautiful! Kinda wish I could streetpass you, as I love your house. I love your villagers. Fauna and Flora might be new dreamies for me.



Thank you for the kind words about my town! I'm so glad you enjoyed your visit  Fauna and Flora are such sweeties, especially Flora, I just love her! I'll be doing some dreaming this week, your town will be my first stop ^_^


----------



## FrozenLover

Town: St.Katie
DC: 7200 2570 1965
I'll vist you if you vist me.


----------



## Wewikk

Im looking for a few kinds dream towns.
A town that is messy has no trees no flowers nothing.
Next A town that has all of the projects.
The next town has to have all ugly vilagers.

Thanks


----------



## fl0ra

major update! please feel free to check it out. c:
feedback is appreciated! 

name: jennifer
town: la belle
dc: 5200 - 2505 - 5607


----------



## deardeer

fl0ra said:


> major update! please feel free to check it out. c:
> feedback is appreciated!
> 
> name: jennifer
> town: la belle
> dc: 5200 - 2505 - 5607



your town is so pretty! your pwps were placed well as were all your trees and bushes. it looked really nice saved in the snow and the presents were a nice touch c:


----------



## fl0ra

deardeer said:


> your town is so pretty! your pwps were placed well as were all your trees and bushes. it looked really nice saved in the snow and the presents were a nice touch c:



ahh thank you so much ^^ that makes me happy! i worked hard on it, so i'm glad that you liked it c:


----------



## aetherene

Name: Mayor Arella
Town Name: Etherene
Dream Address: 4900-2533-1201


My town is done for the most part now! I just need to finish breeding certain hybrids and then I can update for the final time. I'd love someone to tell me what they think about my town please <3


----------



## Nushaa

my dream address is in my signature.  please ignore the items littering the ground. they're order requests people haven't picked up yet.


----------



## Sabs

*You are very welcome to visit Skyberry!*
The current villagers Benjamin, Monty, Rodney, Spork, Tutu, Mitzi, Whitney, Anicotti and Elvis would be delighted.

7900-2318-3957​

Native Fruit: Apple
Though by now I can offer a wide choice of edibles for your refreshment.
Noteworthy objects of interest might be an Illuminated Clock and Heart, a Zen Bell with Zen Garden just south of the Plaza, our recently financed Stone Circle, the Lighthouse, the Moai Statue and Sphinx as well as the flower clock.
After the tour you can take a break on the metal bench right beside the statue fountain or at our popular Caf? The Roost. If you fear that might not be enough, please don't be shy to use the hammock by the campsite.

Me and my three alter egos would love to meet you in a dream! _(okay, the last sentence might come across slightly creepy _)


----------



## Paprika

Name: Peprika
Town Name: Shibuya
Dream Address: 4900-2346-4650


----------



## SageJ

Name: Sage
Town Name: Sapphire
Dream Address: 4900-2899-7249


----------



## Touko

Town: Tiramisu
Name: Tea
Dream Address: 6400-2707-7706

My town is still a WIP. The houses are almost done, just need some more upgrading and furniture.
(Horror/Creepy Alice in Wonderland themed town)


----------



## Animenutcase

Town: Alternia
Name: Lauren
Dream Address: 5100-2306-5548
It's still a WIP by and large.


----------



## AchromaticLV

Town: Valor
Name: Ben
Dream Address: 7000 2932 8314

I've put a lot of effort in to my town, and hopefully anyone who visits it will have a fun time! Please let me know what you think!

(There's a few pics in this post, too: http://valorcrossing.tumblr.com/post/62859942479/hey-guys-ive-been-working-so-hard-on-my-town)


----------



## tcd269

Town: Mordor
Name: Trinette
DA: 5800-2849-1730

I just got the hang of paths, and I'm slowly working on moving my less desireable villagers out (looking at you, Pango). I don't talk to my villagers much, so I still need a lot of PWPs. Plenty of fruit trees and the beginning of bush/hedge paths are present too.

Constructive criticism would be appreciated. n_n;


----------



## Dulcettie

fl0ra said:


> major update! please feel free to check it out. c:
> feedback is appreciated!
> 
> name: jennifer
> town: la belle
> dc: 5200 - 2505 - 5607



(You're vilagers remember me, even in the world of dreams ^.^)

I still love everything abut your town~ Anyway, I think this is just a personal preference, but I would suggest digging up the fossils and gyroids.


----------



## Korra

Town: Yllumia
Name: Alina
Dream Address: See signature 

My town is not yet finished because I still lack some PWP's that I want to build ^.^ And a park is currently under consruction  I'm just curious what people think of my town as it is now and what I can improve


----------



## JakkieTea

Name: Jackie
Town Name: Pandora
Dream Address: 5200 2245 9644

I think some constructive criticism would be great, thank you 
​


----------



## kiwi34fruit

I don't think I've posted in this thread. I'd love visitors in my dream town, information is in my signature.


----------



## Junee

Junee
Chthonia
4100 2510 7943

I'm still working on stuff, but here it is.


----------



## Trickilicky

It's been awesome visiting so many dream towns! I've especially liked meeting lots of new villagers.

I've got some new villagers in my town now finally. I thought it'd be fun to dress some of my animals up, so if you want to see Octavian in military uniform or Zucker as a genie, come and have a wander in Cinnabar! Streetpass items and toy hammer are there for your amusement ^_^

Dream code of Cinnabar: 6600-2275-2009


----------



## michan

Visit my town?
Well it's nothing special but
I worked pretty hard on my mayor's house (Michan) 


I think my dream town should be on the meteor shower too~

*Coralia's Dream Code* : 5100-2176-6431

please tell me what you think! i'd love to hear ^^


----------



## Kheper

Just gonna C&P what I'm posting elsewhere...

The Bunston Adventure! *4800-2155-9205*
---
Welcome to Bunston, a town where many have journeyed in search of the genie's lamp.

Each character has a story. What happened to the adventurers that came before you? Follow the route, visit each house, and explore every room to unravel the mystery. Once you've seen each chapter and flashback, think on what you've seen! Maybe those clues will lead you to the final treasure and the story's end!
---

In addition to the story, there's a lot of treasure to be found. There are also many costumes stashed all around town so you can dress up during your adventure (you get one right at the start, plus adventuring supplies). You'll have to dig to find everything, so be sure to grab the silver shovel at the end of your story tour.

Each animal villager is fantasy or mythology-based, with the exceptions of Francine and Lucha. However, their catchphrases and houses might hint at why they're in town. All of the villagers have custom catchphrases relating to the mythical/historical concept they originated from. All of them are wearing fantasy-appropriate attire (many are wearing custom designs).

All of my paths and clothing are original designs, so feel free to get them from Wendell and use them in your town.

---
Bunston brochure:

Chapter 1: The Hermit's House
Chapter 2: Plight of the Scholars
*1 maze
*3 flashbacks
Chapter 3: The Foolhardy Pharoah
*1 maze
*2 flashbacks
Chapter 4: Successful Young Shopkeep
*1 maze
*1 flashback

(There's important story clues at the end of each maze, be sure to complete them)

Sites to see:
The jungle
Bunston Proper (north town)
Boonies (south town)
Ruins
The occultist site

---

As for the story itself, I'd rather everyone just experience it and try to interpret any clues, characters, and symbolism on their own. There's a definite series of events that will be obvious up till chapter 4, but what happens after that (the epilogue) requires some thorough searching around town and a little critical thinking.


----------



## Yui Z

Name: Zoey                                       Town: Redwood                                 Dream Address: 6800-2775-1196


----------



## Okiebug

Dream code. 4800-2327-1852. Town. Griffith
Thanks


----------



## FancyThat

I'd love some visitors to my dream , my town isn't finished (I'm just building the police station so it's not in the dream yet) but I've started laying paths and I've built quite a few PWP. I'd like advice on what to build next.

DC: 6300-2902-4216
Town: Kibble

I'll visit you if you visit me , just let me know if you do/have .


----------



## kuri

My dream address is 5100-2522-3779 

I've put over 500 hours into the game, its kinda forest/cute/old town themed. 

I have my house, a museum house, and I'm working on a Tardis house. Enjoy! Lots of toys when you wake up too.


----------



## Ghost Stories

Put down your Pokemon because just in time for Halloween its the horror town VOID!

See a mad doctor's weird collection! A strange nurse and her eerie hobby! And just who is the woman in black mourning?

All this and more in the little hollow of Void!

Dream Code 5800-2261-2914


----------



## TheUnbornNobodyX

I'm really trying to make my town more of a lost forest village. It is far from finished but I'd like to know what you guys think. Plus I'd like more visitors!

DA: 5100,2147-4520
Town: Ardennes


----------



## mistakenolive

Dream address: 5600-2667-0764
Town: Myopia

Currently the main and back room are halloween themed.


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

*DREAM ADRESSES POST HERE!*

Hi guys post your dream adresses!Here's mine 4700-2996-8442!If it changes look up the town name: Junko!Thanks.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

Look here


----------



## amybear91

Mine is 7600-2461-9942  also in my siggy *points*
I don't know if I like my town or not, mainly for the paths and plants - I feel like I could change them up a bit 'cause it feels crowded but idk if it's just me :///


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

Wow thanks for all the dream adresses, i'll try to visit them all!


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

Name: Madeline
Town: Junko
Dream adress: 4700-2996-8442


----------



## animalcrossincrazi

*My dream adress!*

Hi guys!I really want more visitors for my dream town!It's pretty much complete.I have a huge tree and i've put in over 500 hours into my town!So tell me what you think!If the dream adress changes you can always find my town under the town name: Junko
Really and i'd love to hear what it needs.CODE: 4700-2996-8442


----------



## Li'lE23

Name: Mimi
Town Name: E's Town
Dream Adress: 5100-2933-0405

If anyone ever visits my town, PM me about what you think!  I'd love some feedback.


----------



## Klinkguin

Name: Klink
Town Name: Kville
Dream Address: 6200-2137-2047

I hope you enjoy my town and I will update it regularly!


----------



## PeriWinkle

Peri
Thistle
5000 2555 2330
USA

- - - Post Merge - - -

What are dreamies?


----------



## Klinkguin

PeriWinkle said:


> Peri
> Thistle
> 5000 2555 2330
> USA
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> What are dreamies?



Dreamies are the villagers that you want in your town.


----------



## Dembonez19

Name: James
Town Name: Tourette
Dream Address: 5400-2239-7700

I update whenever I make big changes, so the villagers in my dream town right now do not show my current villagers. However, I'm pretty sure it's just Walker instead of Zell. Not much has changed since Walker moved out.


----------



## Clover

Name: Clover
Town Name: Leaflet
Dream Address: 4100-2753-1823

I update a few times per week, so you're welcome to check back often~


----------



## Ln Freed

Name: Ln
Town Name: Pi(r)infinite
Dream Address: 6300-2308-5091

My town, not finished yet, is on the Xfiles/CSI/Futurama theme. Feel free to visit every player, and houses for max enjoyment 
Let me know what you think in pm


----------



## futons

*Name*: Futons
*Town Name*: Dreams
*Dream Address*: 6800 - 2371 - 2527

RED


----------



## rock_lobster

*HHA rustic dream code*

Hi there! My dream address is 4300-2668-2645. My house is so tacky b/c I'm determined to max the HHA Challenge for Rustic (up to 1,843,000) I'm anxious to going back to just enjoying the open creativity of doing whatever to my house. Town lay-out needs work, but I'll take any suggestions!


----------



## VioletsTown

Hello - 

My town is Bearton and here's my dream address: 5200 2806 0474.  It's not fancy, but if you want to check out villagers prior to pursuing them in auction, I do have some.  I have Diana, Hamphrey, Marshal, Pekoe, Savannah, Beau and Tia.


----------



## Gen

I was just given a new Dream Address.

DA: 4500-3065-8342
Town: Asgard
Name: Gen


----------



## Nooblord

My town is super laid back, with a classic touch.
Other than my home, I have a church/gyroid orphanage; a recreational center; and a pirate ship themed restaurant.

My dream address is 5800-2151-6036.


----------



## Ghost Stories

So tonight if you’re thinking of popping out your Pokemon cartridge for a minute to play the Halloween mini game in Animal Crossing, I wish to remind you that I have a Halloween themed dream town which everyone should take a gander at! Do check out all the houses- especially the one with the bloody moat! Happy Halloween!

Void Dream Code 5800-2261-2914


----------



## EpicSnivy

I've just updated my dream.
Still working on how I want my town to be, so there is no specific theme, but feel free to take a look.

Dream Address: 7700-2221-9750
Name: Gary
Town: Beach


----------



## TwinkleShy

Name:Twinkle
Town:Fantasia
DC:7500-3007-2097

Come and try out my mlp standee cutouts ^^


----------



## Lin

Name:Lin
Town: Amitola
DC:4100-2154-1090

Updated my dream address again... x.x Been a while, I didn't have much time to tidy up the town so there are weeds here and there but since I built new stuff I figured I'd say I updated it... I also wasn't sure that the update would work because Luna has been preventing me for about 2 weeks now from updating my town. Hopefully I'll be able to clean it up more tomorrow if I don't have too much homework/studying.


----------



## Lorenita

Finally got my dream code last night!

Name: Lorena
Town: Windfall
Dream Code: 5100-3084-9241


----------



## Genuine

name: vanilla
town name: sanrio
dream address: 5400-2422-1398

still a work in progress but hi ^___^


----------



## FrozenLover

Code in signature, Vist me and i'll vist you ^^


----------



## Suzy

Hi, all!  I'm new to the forums, still developing my town and learning the ropes, but I've got a pretty nice place!  Please see my signature for my dream address and feel free to add me as a 3DS friend...I want to get a few friends that plan NL so we can visit each others' towns!


----------



## monicaseib

My towns name is Mew Mew and dream code is... 4500-2969-3770 

enjoy


----------



## Talisa

Name: Talisa
Town Name: D'Hara
Dream Address: 5100-2684-0392


----------



## Pond

My Dreamadress is: 6900-3046-7503 
I have a perfect town.


----------



## Cook1e

Name: Cookie
Town: Village
Dream Address: 7000-2194-1878


----------



## MDofDarkheart

Nintendo of Europe's Dream address is 7900-2106-3477.
I only know the address through a friend of mine giving it to me.


----------



## Yui Z

Come visit me x3 dream address is in signature


----------



## Luscious13

Name: Luscious
Town: Elysium
Dream Address: 5800-2416-5745


----------



## captainabby

Come visit me! I haven't updated in awhile but my town still is p nice. Address in signature


----------



## drumknott

My town's still a work in progress, but I hope you like it.

Town name: Newville
Dream Address: 7900-3130-5805


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*My WIP town!*

Town name: DarkRose

Town Fruit: Oranges and Prefect Oranges

Other Fruits: Pears, Peachs, Coconuts, Bananas, Cherries, Lychees, Mango, Durians, Apples, Lemons, and Persimmons.

Dream Address: 5300-3144-9240

This town is a 'Work In Progress' since it ins't a Prefect town and doesn't have my Dream Villagers in it yet!
Also, just recently started getting PWP requests for good stuff.


----------



## IJsbeer

Name: Alfons
Town Name: Redwood
Dream Address: 7300-3106-6190

I have to say, if you visit this town, you'll see it's pretty basic. But I'm gonna upgrade it. My character is dressed as the Dutch comicbook character DirkJan. I don't know if there are other Dutch members here, but if there are some, I hope they recognize this character.


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Town: Zingzang
Dreamcode: 5600-2878-4829

Updated my town! Now I have blue and purple roses in front of my mayor's house. Newest PWP is the hammock. Zingzang is a perfect town.  Other PWPs include the zen clock, zen bell, fountain, wisteria trellis, flower arch, flower clock, stonehenge, geyser, cafe, picnic blanket, moai statue and windmill. Lots of flowers. Narrow, winding paths will take you around the town. My 10 villagers are Rolf, Phoebe, Avery, Apollo, Deli, Marshal, Apple, Allli, Mitzi and Bam. If you like the path designs or what my mayor is wearing, just look for Wendell.


----------



## Tat2me

Hello all,

I'm new here so i do apologize if i do it wrong
I am: Mayor Tat2me
I am from the town of: Riley
My Dream Code is: 6200-2414-8848
Been registered since 14th June 2013
My Residence folks are as follows:
Elise,
Nibbles,
Wart Jr,
Beau,
Antonio,
Phoebe,
Ed,
Jambette,
Sterling,
Cole 
I have a police station, campsite,cafe and all the usual building places.
I also have all fruits but no perfect fruit.
I look forward to seeing you


----------



## Radiophone

Hi there! Come take a look at Sea Leaf.

5400-2144-5237

I currently have my town and house looking the best they're going to look for a while. Hop on in if you want to see five months worth of work and furniture purchasin'. I'd tell you more about my town, but why not let yourself be surprised?


----------



## oath2order

4900-2112-8090 is mine. Check it!


----------



## fl0ra

i have updated my town! i now have all of my dreamies and have added a new pathway near my campsite! ^^
i am currently working on organizing all of my flowers/hybrids and filling up the empty areas with PWPs and landscaping.
any ideas of what i should do for the big empty space next to retail? i'd love to hear your ideas.

my town is almost done, please come and visit! <3
DC: 5200-2505-5607

feedback is welcome and much appreciated! please enjoy your time at the la belle!


----------



## dollydaydream

My is pretty much done with most of my dreamies except Bob, I'd love for people to visit as I only just added it to the dream address suite! 

Dream code: 7300 3085 0308

Thanks! ^_^


----------



## Candy83

Hi.

I'm new here and would like to let you know about my town.

Town is Applewin
Mayor is Jill

Dream address is 4200 - 3135 - 7548


----------



## Mayor Em

Name: Emily
Town: Maple
DC: 5100-3167-9607

I just opened up my dream town today


----------



## Bubble Pop

My address changed today, 6400-3162-1629 quite a lot has happened recently so feel free to come and visit Lostlorn


----------



## Candy83

Candy83 said:


> Hi.
> 
> I'm new here and would like to let you know about my town.
> 
> Town is Applewin
> Mayor is Jill
> 
> Dream address is 4200 - 3135 - 7548



I should have listed the characters of Applewin.

There are four residents. There is Mayor Jill, Nick, Kathy, and Jermaine.

The animals are Clyde, Jambette, Pompom, Scoot, Twiggy, Keaton, Shari, Drago, Hans, and Kidd. My favorite is Jambette.


I will visit some people.

I have Police Station and it is Booker.


----------



## PinkWater

My DC is in my sig! My town's pretty nice and modest; nothing too bland or crazy


----------



## MrsSuperHoover

Name: Amanda
Town Name: Habanero
Dream Address: 5300-3106-8371


----------



## MetaTriforce

Name: Eileen
Town: Koholint
Dream Address: 4700-2152-1851


----------



## Campy

Name: Campy
Town: Cadbury
Dream Address: 7100-2191-1926

Would love for more people to visit!


----------



## Mayor Em

Would anyone be so kind as to let me know where the bed spawns in my town, or is it the same for everyone?

Town: Maple
DC: 5100-3167-9607


----------



## DaintyC

Name: Charlet
Town: Onett
Dream Address: 4600-2728-9268

I model my town after Onett in Earthbound. I have lots of things Earthbound fans would like.


----------



## PinkWater

DaintyC said:


> Name: Charlet
> Town: Onett
> Dream Address: 4600-2728-9268
> 
> I model my town after Onett in Earthbound. I have lots of things Earthbound fans would like.



Charlet? I think I know you! You were on dA in the EB RP chatroom some years ago? It's me, LuigiwithCheese! You probably don't remember or I could have the wrong person, but if not, hi!


----------



## Pimmy

Town: Hot Mess
Dream Address: 4700-3142-3032

Zen themed town! Still a WIP but I just updated it today!


----------



## captainabby

I just updated my town after not updating for days... A lot has happened! Please come visit and tell me what you think  Address in sig


----------



## Mary678

Name: Mary 
Town Name: Tsuki 
Dream Address: 4800-3072-7481


----------



## CrankyCupcake

Town: Leafyway
Dream code: 5700-3214-0000







First time I'm posting the dream code of my second town, Leafyway! It has fairytale-themed PWPs. I made my own path tiles to match the colors of the PWPs. You can pick up the original patterns in the dream, from Wendell, if you like them. Residents include Roscoe, Mathilda, Ken, Kiki, Ribbot, Rolf, Lily, Phoebe, Savannah and O'Hare.


----------



## harwatch000

Name: Harry
Town: Lakeside
Dream Address: 7400-2891-0760


----------



## aceroo

Name: Aceri
Town name: Gwoecien
DA: 6900-2190-3267


----------



## TwinkleShy

hi no idea if i have posted herebut enjoy the celebration in my town 
Name Twinkle 
Town Fantasia 
7500-3007-2097


----------



## Candy83

fl0ra said:


> i have updated my town! i now have all of my dreamies and have added a new pathway near my campsite! ^^
> i am currently working on organizing all of my flowers/hybrids and filling up the empty areas with PWPs and landscaping.
> any ideas of what i should do for the big empty space next to retail? i'd love to hear your ideas.
> 
> my town is almost done, please come and visit! <3
> DC: 5200-2505-5607
> 
> feedback is welcome and much appreciated! please enjoy your time at the la belle!



Hi, fl0ra!

Thanks for visiting my town Applewin and its mayor Jill and other human characters Nick, Kathy, and Jermaine.

I hope you found it pretty cool. It is Christmas time (I have it set to "Toy Day") in Applewin.

I wonder what it looked like from your perspective.

I did visit your town La Belle and its mayor Jennifer. I used Nick. 

Jennifer has an incredible house. The themes from Gracie. They are the best.

I am delighted you have Stitches and Tammy. Moe is also impressive. I have watched YouTube videos uploaded by Andrew Arcade. Something along that name. He has and loves Stitches and Tammy. They intrigue me. So I'm glad you have them. I don't have them. But I do love my Jambette the most. She is one I want to reach out and hug. She is adorable. And I really like Kidd. Coming up, I may need to lose at least two animals so I can welcome others. I'm up to ten right now. I've had the game since August and only had two leave. Velma, who I did not like, and Walt, who I did like, are gone.

I love the design, fl0ra, of all your La Belle town. The path is something I don't know how to do yet. I need to learn how to do that. I'm no designer. I can't picture anyone visiting my town Applewin and taking home any of my humans' designs.

Thanks again for visiting Applewin!



Candy83

4200-3135-7548


----------



## Serendipity

I mistakenly posted something meant for my cycling thread here but I may as well post my address. Currently my town is roughly 80-85% done.


Town: Florence

5400-2812-9771


----------



## Candy83

uglypug said:


> Would anyone be so kind as to let me know where the bed spawns in my town, or is it the same for everyone?
> 
> Town: Maple
> DC: 5100-3167-9607



The bed which appears in a dream?

It's in the middle by where the special tree is placed.


----------



## Mary678

My dream address changed  So... here's my new one its 4800-3203-9974


----------



## Candy83

Welcome, Mary678!

I'll check out your town.


----------



## ShiraCheshire

My address is 4500-2746-1518
I would be happy if anyone could stop by and take a look : )


----------



## Ras

My address is in my sig.  Or, it is: 4200-2381-2210


----------



## Candy83

Mary678,

I visited in a Dream your town.

Good animal characters. The mayor's house is beautiful and brilliant.


----------



## gamergirl92

Name: jessica
Town Name: zeist
Dream Address: 7000-3061-6577


----------



## VioletPrincess

My dream address is 5400-2899-4542  Recently I had Zell Move out and Fauna moved in.


----------



## Campy

I'd really love for more people to visit my dream town! Dream Address is in my signature. I'm currently working on the most right part of my town, would really appreciate feedback on that.


----------



## tolisamarie

I finally finished decorating all my houses!

 In addition to my own house, there is a hotel with a lobby, guest rooms and a gym; a mall with a bridal shop, toy store, electronics store & a food court; and a school with a library, lab, classrooms - including a music and an astronomy classroom - and a nurses office.

 I hope you'll dream of WeeHaven and tell me what you think. My dream code is in my signature.


----------



## Saranghae

My dream address is 5200-2104-8713


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

Name:Ronald
Town Name:Cro?Rojo
Dream Address:4700-2173-9203


----------



## Spoonspoons

Name: Spoon
Town Name: Karakura
Dream Address: 5400-3054-0026


----------



## jPottie

I have exactly 0 visitors in my dream town! I've had it for going on 3 months now. There's a few nice PwPs, and I'm going for a "natural" look, with no paths currently & foliage everywhere.

Name: Justin
Town Name: Faraway
Dream Address: 4400-3199-5401

Tell me what you think!


----------



## SoraSmiles

Name: Sora
Town: Starvile
Dream Address: 5100-2488-1295


----------



## Viva Xocolatl

Name:Cuqui
Town: Skyloft
DA: 5400-2839-9548 

Don't forget to look inside the houses!


----------



## ceribells

Anybody have dream town with Drago, Julian, or Felicity? I'd like to meet them c:

Mine's 4700-2149-6556, if anyone's curious. Currently in the middle of a big renovation though.


----------



## Saranghae

If anyone wants to check out my town, I updated my dream address  It's 5200-2104-8713


----------



## Yuka

Name: Yuka
Town: Panaji
Dream Address: 7700-2430-2744


----------



## dnell

Name: Dani
Town Name: Sherlock
Dream Address: 4000-3215-5631


----------



## Sleepy

Name: Sleepy
Town Name: Gallup
Dream Address: 5200-2583-3016

I'd love feedback


----------



## michan

michan said:


> Visit my town?
> Well it's nothing special but
> I worked pretty hard on my mayor's house (Michan)
> 
> 
> I think my dream town should be on the meteor shower too~
> 
> *Coralia's Dream Code* : 5100-2176-6431
> 
> please tell me what you think! i'd love to hear ^^



RECENTLY UPDATED!!  it's winter now. its still on a meteor shower haha & I updated my house a bit and my secondary character's house as well


----------



## oak

Name: Noah
Town Name: New Bark
Dream Address: 4400-2728-5950

I just passed 100 dreamers for New Bark.  I have almost 30 public works projects so there's lots to look at!


----------



## TeeTee

Name: Cherry
Town Name: Harvest
Dream Address: 5800-2153-8372
Currently I have 410 Dreamers.


----------



## nocturneequuis

Name: Sharon
Town: Tardle
Dream Address: 5500-3287-9957
I just set this up and my town is still newish... But come see my dream.


----------



## nammie

Name: Nana
Town: Konpeito
Dream Address: 4600-2688-4121

town is pretty much completed except for the area behind town hall;;


----------



## Ras

I still have PWPs to do to make the villagers happy, but my town is in a showable state finally.  It should be snowing, and there are a couple of snowmen to amuse you.

5700-3256-1328

Ohhhh, yeah.  Forgot to mention that I've paid zero attention to my house.  It's an unfinished eyesore!


----------



## Carina

Name: Carina
Town Name: Escissia
Dream Address: 6400-3275-2507


----------



## Misomie

Name: Heather
Town Name: Trinity
Dream Address: 5900 - 2234 - 5582


----------



## lauramoncur

Name: Laura
Town: Merriton
Dream Address: 4000-2185-7855

Please add me?


----------



## ceribells

4700-2149-6556

Just updated the dream of Arcadia with the Northern Lights


----------



## Saranghae

Saranghae said:


> My dream address is 5200-2104-8713



Updated!


----------



## volantean

Name: Mei
Town Name: Volantis
Dream Address: 7700-2192-5767
It's still a WIP, but I hope people enjoy uwu I left some items out for people to enjoy


----------



## Lanette

Name: Lanette
Town Name: Verona
Dream Address: 4200-2183-3873


----------



## Chiroptarin

Name: Ash
Town Name: Lyssiria
Dream Address: 4200-3259-9976


----------



## Hazel

Name: Ella
Town Name: Lunetta
Dream Address: 7800-3110-6567

My town is still a work in progress but yeah!


----------



## Maeka

Name: Maeka
Town Name: Norrath
Dream Address: 5000-3320-9114

My place is a work in progress for sure.


----------



## Farobi

Name: Joshua
town: Oldale
DC: 4900-3317-6827

Please give me feedback! Trying to move Rocket out though.


----------



## katelynross

Name: Katelyn
Town Name: Okinawa
Dream Address: 5700-3111-4889


----------



## Megan.

Name: Megan
Town Name: HKville
Dream Address: 6100 - 2320 - 3048

It's still a work in progress but I think I'm nearly finished. c:


----------



## Gizmodo

6300-2621-2505
Updated today


----------



## VioletPrincess

Updated today   5400-2899-4542


----------



## Miss Renee

Would anyone pretty please visit my dream address?
I am having trouble landscaping and I wanted to know if my progress looks alright.

5900-3101-2129


----------



## Jinglefruit

I updated mine today; ~ also pree' sure these first 2 weren't ever put on this thread before.

Main town: 6500-3221-7295
2nd town: 7000-3259-1732 (and same town in August 7000-2613-4107) ~ mostly empty town tho
And my town that got corrupt: 7900-2174-2896


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Town path ideas = 4300 - 2570 - 9018


----------



## Saranghae

Updated!! Please visit  5200-2104-8713


----------



## angelina

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Town path ideas = 4300 - 2570 - 9018



I just visited your town. I like the path you have now. Did you design it? Your landscaping is beautiful...so many hybrids!


----------



## weavile

Town Name: Baystion
Dream Address: 4200-2912-3765


----------



## FancyThat

My address, 6300-2902-4216.

Ive had major updates since my last post , today I updated again. It's not finished but it's about half way. I'm considering changing my main path to a traditional stone one, I've seen a few fairytale type ones I like.

My theme is a blend of zen and fairytale, not in this update but tomorrow my train station upgrade (zen) will be complete and I then plan to build an illuminated arch. There's plenty of toys and things in my town laid out by the train station including throwing beans, street pass items a silver axe (go crazy making patterns if you like ) and a toy hammer.


----------



## L. Lawliet

Rate. or hate. or do whatever. 

5200 3224 8929


----------



## AnimalCrosserTom126

Here's my dream address. Hope you guys like it! 

5700-2936-2435


----------



## TeeTee

Dream Address (updated today): 5800-2153-8372

Also my town's OLD Dream Address from June: 5800-2109-5020

If you visit my old Dream Address. You can see huge changes in my town from June until now.


----------



## Sugapuff

Got mine today 
My dc: 6300 3384 0993

Theres not much in my town as its only few weeks old


----------



## boldaslove

I decided to add my town here. Feel free to visit 

Name: Morgan
Town Name: Skye
Dream Address: 5300-3244-1348


----------



## cerrah

Name: Kitten
Town: Milani
Dream Address: 4100-2802-1949

Please visit. You won't regret it.


----------



## acnlheart

Name: Heart
Town: Miruku
DA: 4100-3395-7946

Please come and visit!!! Luna changed my DA and now I have 0 visitors.


----------



## Caseycrazed

Name: Casey
Town Name: Tokyo
Dream Address: 4100-2442-4651


----------



## Jakerz

Name: Jakerz
Town Name: Twerkvil
Dream Address: 5172 - 0964 - 0369

(Also I am new to this so for my Dream Address I put my FC I hope that is right..)

Oh and for my Name & Town I used kind of weird letters to try and make it look cool 

(hope it is not bad I posted the extra stuff to clarify)


----------



## oath2order

Name: Andrew
Town: Moonfall
Dream Address: 4900-2112-8090


Send me a PM or VM and tell me what you think


----------



## kiwi34fruit

Huge update!


----------



## Alearia

Name: Altaira
Town Name: Halcyon
Dream Address: 5400-3374-3088


----------



## Snowtyke

Name: Jude
Town Name: Bossa
Dream Address: In my signature


----------



## JellyBeans

I'll post mine when me dream suite gets paid off soon x


----------



## RaynaKarasuma

Name: Rayna
Town: Mordor
Dream Address: 4100-3406-5758


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Name: Sn0wx
Town Name: Windbell
Dream Address: In my signature =DD


----------



## mickeydamouse

Name: Michaela
Town: Clarence
Dream Address: 4500-3408-2089


----------



## Jonesey

Name: Kyle
Town: Paradise
Dream Address:4700-3187-0157


----------



## lexy_

please visit my town soledad, my Dream code : 4800-2253-7299


----------



## sn0wxyuki

So many dream code here, but who has fairy tales theme for your house interior? I would love to visit it via dream and get inspiration =D oh and of cause mine is fairy tales themed xD


----------



## Grodo

Name: Gordo
Town: Woodly
Dream Address: 5000-3433-8838


----------



## EikoPanda

Name: Eiko
Town: Duskwood
Dream Address: 5800-2724-6677


----------



## JellyBeans

*Name:* Jess
*Town Name:* D?fi
*Dream Address:* 6800-3430-5484

It's very much a WIP but I've started and I'm getting somewhere...


----------



## Noxen

*Name:* Ari
*Town:* Kokoriko
*Dream Adress:*7300-3429-2196


----------



## Leiana

Name: Emma
Town: Yule
Dream Address: 6900-3440-0966


----------



## SliceAndDice

So I just build the Dream Suite and it would make me very happy if a few people could visit my town. ^.^ I'm still waiting for a few PWP suggestions but it is coming along pretty nicely. I will change my path when my second character has unlocked the sewing machine...
*7700-3438-8333*

I would love some feedback for the left side of my town where most of my villagers live since it feels very cramped. :/


----------



## Charmy

*Name:* Khaleesi
*Town: *Westeros
*Dream Address: * 7800-3258-2243


----------



## saehanfox

in sig but:
*name:* Ike
*town:* Saenghai (Lareaux)
*DWA:* 4300-3328-1169


----------



## Kayleigh

*Name:* Kayleigh
*Town:* Rainbow
*Dream Address:* 7200-3142-3701

(Slowly overhauling my house and parts of my town at the moment, though!)


----------



## salarian

Name: Bekah
Town Name: Yorba
Dream Address: 5300-3222-3176


----------



## Kitty2201

Name: Crystal
Town Name: Flowers
Dream Address: 5500-2712-7888


----------



## Firework44

Name:Chloe
Town: Neon★
Dream Address: 6900-3439-0509


----------



## marierock13

*Name:* Hela
*Town:* Helhiem 
*Dream Address: *4000-3442-9563

It's my one-year challenge town, and even though I only started it on January first, it's already fully pathed and partially landscaped.
(I work quickly XD).


----------



## krielle

I order to get my dreamer badge, I'm gonna attempt to visit all of the dream addresses! *-*
I don't have one but I will soon!


----------



## sidneyac

5100-2511-4955
Town name: Honolulu
Main character: Sidney

I'm very pleased with my town. I have a lot of hybrids, as many public works that they allow, and paths. I hope you like it as much as I do! Please if you visit me, PM me and tell me what you liked/disliked the most!  thanks~


----------



## cificepsnighton

5100-3259-6100
*Town name*: Chillton
*Main character*: Jay

Still a work in progress, but I'm happy with it so far!  One day when I have the time I'll actually make my own paths from scratch!


----------



## toastia

^ I'll dream about the latest 10 people I see. Eh, I got 5000 to spend. I could always catch some stags 
:]


----------



## Carry

Name: Carry
Town Name: Fauna
Dream Address: 5200-3476-0750


----------



## acnlheart

My town is still coming together, but would very much appreciate it if you visited!

Town name: Miruku
Mayor name: Heart
Dream Adress: 4100 - 3472 - 6530


----------



## lexy_

code is in my sig thanks for visiting ^^


----------



## doetothelindsay

Name: Lindsay
Town name: Fairview
Dream address: 5900-3372-1885

My town has complete paths, and lots of hybrids and trees. And a little park up by the train station! If anyone visits, thanks so much


----------



## becomingme

I'm still kind of new to playing and not as advanced as some.  I'm still trying to get a perfect town, but seem far away at times.  
But I'll add and be quite thankful if there are any visitors.  I'll work on visiting those on this list too. 

Name:  Becomingme
Town Name: Whereva
Dream Address:  5400-3377-4027


----------



## kiwi34fruit

I had a pretty big update!

Name: Diane
Town Name: West End
Dream Address: see sig.


----------



## TeeTee

*Visit my dream address located in my signature! My village is 99% complete and you get to see ALL the new deer villagers AC:NL released!*
... and I made all my path designs. 8D


----------



## krielle

TeeTee said:


> *Visit my dream address located in my signature! My village is 99% complete and you get to see ALL the new deer villagers AC:NL released!*
> ... and I made all my path designs. 8D


I'm gonna go backwards and try to visit everyone who posted before this.

Going to your town now! <3


----------



## CourtneyOB

kiwi34fruit said:


> I had a pretty big update!
> 
> Name: Diane
> Town Name: West End
> Dream Address: see sig.



Your town is amazing! Very creative use of paths and patterns


----------



## PurplPanda

Name: Tabbles
Town: Kanto
Dream Address: 4400-3468-2912


----------



## DaintyC

Name: Charlet
Town Name: Onett
Dream Address:4600-2728-9268

I've made my town look like Earthbound's Onett. If you are a fan of Earthbound (or the Mother Series as it is know in Japan) I hope you like my town. (However it is a mirrored and upside down map of Onett. Fans of the game might get it.) 
Enjoy!


----------



## elliex0x0x

Name: Ellie
Town: Paradise
Dream Code: 7900-2991-6739


----------



## Carry

Carry said:


> Name: Carry
> Town Name: Fauna
> Dream Address: 5200-3476-0750



Appretly my Dream Address changed; *5200-3493-4399
*


----------



## Toeto

I am going to visit ALL the dreams (eventually). 

I would like to get some feedback on my pathways (my town is nothing atm, no trees and hardly any pwp's, it's a big WIP.


----------



## Saranghae

Updated!! Please pretty please visit  
5200-2104-8713
Also I can't believe 359 people have visited my dream!!


----------



## Ceres

4100-2933-5027 
I just did an update! Left some goodies out for visitors too~ I hope meteor showers show up in dreams :3
My town is really far from complete but I tried to make it nice for visitors! Ignore the flowers, they're mostly placed for breeding atm ^^;
If anyone has any suggestions I'd love to hear them! Still waiting on a lot of PWP requests to flesh out my town~ Also omg if you have a good idea for where to put my police station I'm all ears. (I've been thinking along the river to the left of the campsite? hmm)

I will be dreaming quite a bit tonight so I'll visit some of the towns from this thread!


----------



## lemonbiscuit

Name: Sera
Town Name: Borealis
Dream Address: 5700-3255-0521

It's a already a developed town! Thank you if you visit my town! <3


----------



## Carry

Carry said:


> Apparently my Dream Address changed; 5200-3493-4399



-flips table- 

Changed the month instead of day when I time traveled and my address changed again.  ;-;
*5200-3523-7171*


----------



## arriettyclock

Name:Gemma
Town: Arrietty
Dream Address: 7500-2252-1903


----------



## mayorvanessa

Name: Vanessa
Town: Astoria
Dream Adress: 7800-2951-2719

Hoping to recieve some positive feedback soon.


----------



## nyenisu

Name: peggy
Town: Chimeria
Dream Address: 4200-2959-7153

i finished 90% of path layouts (still waiting to complete my dreamies first) and I would really like to hear what you think of my town so far! :3


----------



## lexy_

please visit my town soledad, my Dream code : 4800-2253-7299
I updated and it is Cherry blossom festival in my town


----------



## Saranghae

Saranghae said:


> Updated!! Please pretty please visit
> 5200-2104-8713
> Also I can't believe 359 people have visited my dream!!



Updated again  Thank you everyone who has dreamed of my town <3


----------



## Oblivion9312

Address: 4400-2565-9616
Town: Iselia

I'm still waiting on a PWP or two, and the mayor's house is under construction, but it's almost done. If you have any thoughts or ideas please feel free to message me. I love getting feedback on it!


----------



## LaceGloves

Name: Lacie
Town Name: Bellace 
Dream Address: 5200-3541-1162

My town is the only dream town named Bellace. ^^"


----------



## TeeTee

*Town: Harvest
Mayor: Cherry
DA: 5800-2513-8372

Harvest offers all the deer villagers, all hybrids flowers in AC:NL, original path+cloth designs, 30 Public Works, a golden house exterior and 20+ complete furniture series! ^^*


----------



## SliceAndDice

lemonbiscuit said:


> Name: Sera
> Town Name: Borealis
> Dream Address: 5700-3255-0521
> 
> It's a already a developed town! Thank you if you visit my town! <3



Your town is wonderful! I would give it a 10/10. ^.^

If anyone wants to dream of Harmonia: 7700-3524-2364

It's still a WIP but it's coming along pretty well.  I'm going for a very natural looking town.


----------



## CrimsonFireWolf

Name:Ronald
Town:Cro?Rojo
Dream Address:4700-2173-9203

come to see my lovely town i know you will you like, also my pattern are free to get 
P.S. My Town is a Red Heart Theme Town


----------



## Shattersnap

Name: Nicholi
Town: AtticBag
Address: 5300-2298-1858

Named after a jack-o-lantern bag I found in my attic for all you know.  I'm still waiting on a few more public works suggestions, but I'm not really going with a theme, just what I personally like.


----------



## Nushaa

come visit *Markwell*! 5300-2604-8189


----------



## acnlheart

major update on my town!
visit please!
4100-3472-6530


----------



## lexy_

Cherry blossom festival at night, take a look 
Dream code is in sig
have fun


----------



## Neriifur

Name: Neriifur
Town: Foxlake
Dream Address: 4000-3515-5075

Notes: Pretty big WIP at the moment. I have various hybrids, modern town hall, perfect oranges, and all the villagers in my sig are in my town if you want to meet them. Paths are a big WIP at the moment.


----------



## Alienfish

have 0 so far so feel free, address in signature


----------



## MDofDarkheart

DarkRose is my New Town.
It's Dream Address is: 5300-3144-9240

I hope that everyone who has friended me in the past will atleast visit my town in the dream world.


----------



## Farobi

Hi guys. I'd like to direct you to my signature. I want to improve my reviewing skills and I am also in need of some TBT Bells. If you want a detailed review, PM me.

Ask me the amount of words you want, etc.


----------



## Amychan1993

Name: Amy
Town Name: Sakura
Dream Address: 5400-2132-9079


----------



## -x-Sunset-x-

Name: Rachel
Town Name: Bradbury
Dream Address: 6900-3561-5479


----------



## Yui Z

In my siggy >w<


----------



## Gummysaur

visit the town of dwerll in mah signature uwu


----------



## lexy_

please visit my town
code is in sig

I have Cherry blossom right now....love it so much 
thanks


----------



## Holly242

Mayor name:Holly
Town:Molby
Dream Address:7900-3571-9064
STILL trying to get a perfect town-been at it for about 4 mths now,but until yesterday I had never had any help(as in any contact with the outside world apart from Nintendo gifts),so I can say it is 99.9% completely my own work,but I felt the time had come and my first on line experience was great!(thank you Locker,the pears and roses are doing just fine!!)

Any advice,comments etc would be great,as I am not sure where I am going to take it next.


----------



## Manazran

Dream Address in me siggy .Just started my town about a week and a half ago.Enjoy


----------



## saehanfox

I updated 10 minutes ago. Code is in sig under the second spoler.


----------



## Splinter

Mine's 7100-2605-4560. Still working on it daily.

I always visit whoever my villager's tell me they dreamed about.


----------



## Tinkalila

Name: Tinka
Town Name: Tama
Dream Address: 4200-3476-4637


----------



## ChrisNewLeaf

Name: Chris
Town Name: LushLeaf
Dream Address: 7900-2501-0253


----------



## Alienfish

Gonna post again since they keep changing it for no reason, **** game.


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Name: Aaron
Town: Nostromo
Dream Address: 4500-3287-6678


----------



## lexy_

code is in sig
it is cherry blossom right now at night 
beautiful


----------



## TeeTee

Name: Cherry
Town: Harvest
Dream Address is in my signature.
Visitors: 533

*Huge Update:* I changed my path designs completely and of course I made this one too.


----------



## Neriifur

Updated my town some;

- Paths are still a huge disaster.
- Implemented Cafe
- All dream villagers obtained, exception of Lolly.  Kitty is her replacement.
- Modern Town Hall / Modern Train Station
- Perfect Oranges

DC is in signature.


----------



## Mollypop

Name: Mollypop
Town Name: Serenity
Dream Address: 6500-3148-3533

I would love a visitor. :] This is the first time I have posted my address.


----------



## Cory

Name: Cory
Town: Polis
Dream Address: 4000-3244-4562
My house is very nice and I have amazing villagers!


----------



## toastia

My dream town is an absoutule mess, but i'll post it anyway <3 ignore the junk and the unfinished bushes!
5500-3360-0618


----------



## dizzy bone

Town Name: Kenka
Mayor Name: Jules
DA: 4000-3601-9193 

Almost done, need more cranky PWPs and I have to work on my houses. But done for the most part


----------



## TeeTee

*Town: Harvest
Mayor: Cherry
Dream Address: 5800-2153-8372
Visitors: 546
*
*Update:* I removed the snow on my path and changed my herringbone design to pink color.


----------



## kasuminoneko

Hi~ 
Town: Tane
Mayor: Kasumi
Dream Address: 5100-3323-3466

I'm just starting my town but I think i'm doing ok.


----------



## saehanfox

Updated, in sig under second spoiler


----------



## Ras

Mollypop said:


> Name: Mollypop
> Town Name: Serenity
> Dream Address: 6500-3148-3533
> 
> I would love a visitor. :] This is the first time I have posted my address.



I visited Mollypop's town because she seems like a really sweet person.  It's a nice town, very girly, haha, and the paths seemed to be pretty easy to follow.  I really enjoyed making Lolly and Chief wonder how they were in the wrong town.  Lolly has a big fossil in her house!


----------



## Mollypop

Ras said:


> I visited Mollypop's town because she seems like a really sweet person.  It's a nice town, very girly, haha, and the paths seemed to be pretty easy to follow.  I really enjoyed making Lolly and Chief wonder how they were in the wrong town.  Lolly has a big fossil in her house!



Aw this made my day, thank you!  Hehe I can't resist giving my villagers what they want, even if it's a giant ugly fossil! Thank you so much for visiting my town! ^w^


----------



## Eizoop

Name: Amanda
Town: Eizoop
Dream Address: 4300-3619-6623


----------



## teanigami

Name: Olivia
Town: Fiji
Dream Address: 4800-3621-2869 4800-3645-6178

I'm going for a sleepy feel. It's a WIP and my house is not even close to being finished. Feel free to take a look and make suggestions, though1


----------



## Candy83

I now have two towns. But I only one set up for a Dream Address. That remains with my original town, Applewin. And I have some treats near the tree in the Plaza.

*Dream Address @ 4200-3135-7548*


----------



## Thranduil

Since I have two towns I'll put the 2 adresses even if the second town (newest one) isn't really developed^^ I think it's always good to see through the dream how a town evolves!

Name: Sonata
Town: OKami
Dream Address: 6200-2553-7941

Name: Thranduil (ok ingame the "l" couldn't be added ;w; )
Town: Mirkwood
Dream Address: 6200-3442-4104


----------



## LaceGloves

Mine is in my siggy. I only have had 2 visitors, but it's an improvement from 0. cx

Please give me feedback.


----------



## HelloPrince

Mine is right down there on my signature. =)
Please visit. ♥


----------



## a potato

Name: David
Town name: Fantasia
Dream Address: 4100-3639-2762

I just reset so it's kinda dumpy. For being three days old it has a significant amount of development. It's also Disney themed and will become more apparent as time goes on.


----------



## lexy_

I updated my dream town with a thunderstorm 
code is in sig


----------



## amybear91

Mine is in my signature *points*
It changed so I lost all my visitors and I was gutted


----------



## Myst

Name: Mystery
Town Name: Moonlite
Dream Address: 5900-3030-4905


----------



## Pyonkotchi

mines in my sig, i just updated today, its still in progress but i think its coming along well x]


----------



## Ras

Reposting this from a thread I made, since it didn't get much attention:

Well, I was waiting to get Erik to publicize my dream address, but I guess I'm keeping Ed for a little while. So, my town is close to a finished state.

5700-3256-1328

I'm a little nervous about opening it up to reviewers/visitors, but what the hey.

Some things I want to point out:

The pavement that just stops in front of Re-Tail was Clay's and will be Erik's. Yes, he and Fauna will be an unstoppable duo.

I've done a little bit of plot-resetting, mainly to place Ed. Lolly was NOT plot-reset! She picked that place on her own. The path running north/south next to her place was there, I just had to add the little path to her door. I was so proud of her. I had been planning to put the cafe at the south end of her piece of land, but she changed my plans. As a result, my cafe ended up in what I consider the perfect spot.

My house is not my focus. I never go in peoples' houses when I dream, so it's not something I think that much about. I think it's okay.


----------



## kashmir83

The dream address for Kashmir is 5700-3471-3950. I'm still working on it and updating as my town grows. I have 1 visitor! lol, I don't think I want to do paths but wouldn't mind some advice. I also have decent patterns I've gathered from the web.


----------



## doetothelindsay

Dream address is 5900-3639-0139! My town is almost complete; I have complete paths, lots of PWPs, and a park up by the train station. Also have all my dreamies! If anyone visits thank you


----------



## Dreamer

Name: Dreamer
Town Name: Seasons
Dream Address: 5000-2159-3553

I just updated tonight and I'd really appreciate feedback! I'm going for a cutesy theme and there's a lot to play with!  I don't plan to update it again until April.

Thanks!


----------



## KaptenK

Mine is 6700-3167-1766, I'd like some tips on what to do with the "empty" areas (above Town hall and in the north-east corner), if you want to help me, I promise I'll visit your Dream Town as well :3 I'm going for a zen/foresty theme and will definitely add more cedar trees to the town.


----------



## TeeTee

I updated my dream town again. My dream address is in my signature.
Visitors: 580


----------



## Triplicatezero

Name: Darren
Town Name: Solitude
Dream Address: 5400-2935-8650

I try to update this every day, so I apologize if the town might seem a bit messy or unkempt


----------



## FancyThat

Just updated today for spring , my towns half finished and I'm fairly pleased with its progress so far. Only had 14 dream visits to date and would love a few more, there's toys and items in my town scattered about including a few on the private beach (swimsuits located on the main beach) .

Town: kibble
Mayor: pixie
Dream address: in signature but also here : 6300-2902-4216.


----------



## Sir Takoya

Town: Kiahnaja
Mayor: Ashley
Dream Address: In Sig

The town is complete, presents are left outside, and it is spring. It has gotten almost over 100 reblogs on tumblr. The town theme is Japanese and all four of the houses are creative and fun to walk around and interact with.


----------



## Ami-chan

edited


----------



## Kiracuils

Name: Karen
Town Name: Marianas
Dream Address: 5700-3442-4878

It's rather barren still, but I'm beginning to like how it's shaping out.


----------



## Reb

Name: Reb
Town Name: Rebland
Dream Address: 4200-2177-4413

I have no idea how my town would compare to other peoples. Paths and lots of flowers, but no particular theme. My peasants would love to talk to more dream people. Don't bother giving Chops or Ed any attention though, I hate them.


----------



## Ras

Ami-chan said:


> ♥︎ Town: Pufftop ♥︎
> ♥︎ Mayor: Raquel ♥︎
> ♥︎ Dream Address: 5000-3511-4993 ♥︎
> 
> I've been working on it for a long time, and i'd love to hear what people think! > w < ♥︎



Your paths are really cool.  I like the custom shirt that makes Merengue and Rosie look like they're wearing skirts, but WHOA does it look terrible on Hopper!  LOL!

I had to visit because Pufftop is a very unique name!


----------



## TeeTee

My Dream Address is in my new signature. I changed my path color again. It's much darker now so it stands out from the bright Spring surroundings.

*edit: I reached over 600 dream visitors!
Thanks everyone!*

Also I been experimenting with designing natural grass patterns. So don't be alarmed if you see them  scattered across my town. You can see the QR codes for grass designs on my Tumblr (http://animal-crossing-new-leaf-harvest.tumblr.com/). I'll be uploading them one by one until Sunday.


----------



## stardrop-crossing

/throws confetti

I just did a big spring update on my dream address!  I would say my town is a cute/colorful kind of style.  I set up a lot of things to play with.  You can also get my custom designs!  (Also, my villagers are a pretty random bunch, mostly different from what's seen so often!)
*
Name: Katrina
Town Name: Stardrop
Dream Address: 5700-2158-7681*
Thanks!

if you make a tumblr post about it, let me know! i want to see it!

PS there IS a wetsuit, you just have to find it 

EDIT: here is a fun promotional poster with some screenshots! http://24.media.tumblr.com/f67fb932cb7b6cf36dc5b459e0bcaaa8/tumblr_n1qblh39SY1sw6w9uo1_1280.png


----------



## Souji

Dream address: 7600-3225-1972
Town name: Bismark

I updated my town into the spring greens but be aware my town is VERY under progress.


----------



## Ras

stardrop-crossing said:


> /throws confetti
> 
> I just did a big spring update on my dream address!  I would say my town is a cute/colorful kind of style.  I set up a lot of things to play with.  You can also get my custom designs!  (Also, my villagers are a pretty random bunch, mostly different from what's seen so often!)
> *
> Name: Katrina
> Town Name: Stardrop
> Dream Address: 5800-2153-8372*
> Thanks!
> 
> if you make a tumblr post about it, let me know! i want to see it!
> 
> PS there IS a wetsuit, you just have to find it
> 
> EDIT: here is a fun promotional poster with some screenshots! http://24.media.tumblr.com/f67fb932cb7b6cf36dc5b459e0bcaaa8/tumblr_n1qblh39SY1sw6w9uo1_1280.png



You put the wrong dream address there.  According to your image, it should be 5700-2158-7681


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Ras said:


> You put the wrong dream address there.  According to your image, it should be 5700-2158-7681



Oh no!! I don't know how I managed to do that! Thanks for letting me know, I'll fix it ;A; (the one on the image is correct, somehow the one in the post ended up a big typo!)


----------



## saehanfox

Updated. Code's in second spoiler of sig. There's some misplaced chairs around town to prevent the 10th villager from moving in those areas.


----------



## Nkosazana

Name: Emily
Town Name: Laputa
Dream Address: 6300-2904-3487
I updated today.
Tell me what i can do to make it better please! C:


----------



## LeilaChan

7700-2636-3358
Update:Changed the path, new PWP, more flowers<3


----------



## Lee-chan

Hello everyone!
It would make me really happy if I got more people to visit my dream town, because unfortunately I didn't have that many visitors till now. My town is 90% complete and I'm very very proud of it <3 I put  A LOT of work in it ;w;
I don't have any particular theme though ^^" it's all cute and girly hehe :3 and there's some gifts and surprises on the ground as well, you just need to look for them  
Anyways, my dream code is below in my signature  please visit! ^^


----------



## Ras

Lee-chan said:


> Hello everyone!
> It would make me really happy if I got more people to visit my dream town, because unfortunately I didn't have that many visitors till now. My town is 90% complete and I'm very very proud of it <3 I put  A LOT of work in it ;w;
> I don't have any particular theme though ^^" it's all cute and girly hehe :3 and there's some gifts and surprises on the ground as well, you just need to look for them
> Anyways, my dream code is below in my signature  please visit! ^^



It's nice.  The paths are very clean and easy to follow.  I like that you made the little strip of land to the far right interesting, since it's sometimes just wasted space.  I like all the normals and lazies and the landscaping.

I updated my town with a torrential downpour.  Unfortunately, I forgot to drop an umbrella and Luna wouldn't let me update twice.

5700-3256-1328


----------



## Lee-chan

Ras said:


> It's nice.  The paths are very clean and easy to follow.  I like that you made the little strip of land to the far right interesting, since it's sometimes just wasted space.  I like all the normals and lazies and the landscaping.


Thanks for the feedback!!!


----------



## chronic

GET EXCITED

I finally updated my 5 month old dream town and it's impressive. I put so much effort into my town, weeks of hard work and dedication.

Please visit Inwood! It's a dark and rainy spring day with flowers and plants growing everywhere. I have been upping my landscaping game so right now I think I have over 300+ trees. It feels like you're walking through a forest  

Feedback highly desired!!


----------



## lexy_

please visit soledad
there is a thunderstorm and a lot of things to see : check the house


----------



## Caswyn

Name: Benjamin
Town Name: Minitong
Dream Address: 4700-3561-9317

Could be worse! heh


----------



## Sidewalk

Name: Ken
Town Name : Tatooine
My Dream Code: 4500-2967-5711

Hi all, really need help to guide me where to go from here. 

Ive visit quite a few dream towns yet not sure exactly where i can improve.

Ive change my path according to some one suggestions, and slowly changing my flowers to only rose and tulips. 

Appreciate all help.

Thanks


----------



## cabelasbabe1993

Name: Annabeth
Town Name: Gotham
Dream Address: 5700-3416-1328


----------



## saehanfox

Updated with setting of Festivale. Code in sig


----------



## SliceAndDice

So Luna changed my Dream Address again for no reason and now I have 0 visitors, which is kind of sad.  
I would love if some people could visit my town. It looks fairly nice so far and I have a beautiful new path to show you. There is also a lot of PWPs to enjoy and Katt finally suggested the Windmill! 

My address is: 7700-3624-2964

I hope you enjoy yourself while visiting. ^.^


----------



## SliceAndDice

SliceAndDice said:


> So Luna changed my Dream Address again for no reason and now I have 0 visitors, which is kind of sad.
> I would love if some people could visit my town. It looks fairly nice so far and I have a beautiful new path to show you. There is also a lot of PWPs to enjoy and Katt finally suggested the Windmill!
> 
> My address is: 7700-3624-2964
> 
> I hope you enjoy yourself while visiting. ^.^



She changed my address again for NO reason... It's 7700-3716-7531 now.


----------



## Gizmodo

Parfait
6500-3716-7089

Literally done nothing in this town yet LOL, but just made my dream today ^^


----------



## TeeTee

*Town:Harvest
Mayor: Cherry
Guards: Tete, Larri
Citizens: the deer villagers
Dream Address: 5800-2153-8372
Dream Visitors Count: 650+
Update: Larri's house*


----------



## Gizmodo

Gizmodo said:


> Parfait
> 6500-3716-7089
> 
> Literally done nothing in this town yet LOL, but just made my dream today ^^



I would like some people to visit though haha
only thing ive done is paths outside the campsite xD


----------



## Wii8461

Name: Ike
Town: Hyrule
Dream Address: 4000-3709-0644

Yeah my town isn't anything too great. I don't like change so I don't put path or do many public work projects.


----------



## Aetherinne

Name: Stephy
Town Name: Lilith
Dream Address: 5300-3708-5967

Still a work in progress, but still.


----------



## Shrunk

Name: Jenna
Town Name: Potato
Dream Address: 4800-3439-0295


----------



## oath2order

Updated again 4900-2112-8090


----------



## Splinter

*Updated mine last night:*


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I updated my dream this morning and it's raining a little!
DA is 7600-3707-7962 !


----------



## Improv

I'll be visiting the last 15 pages or so worth of dreams this afternoon!


----------



## doetothelindsay

Just updated my town this morning! DA is 5900-3639-0139. Thank you to anyone who visits


----------



## Campy

Updated my town today. Dream Address in signature.


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

5600-2148-5227
I'm still waiting for some PWP requests, and I want to do more with bushes, but I still couldn't be happier with my town so far.


----------



## The Pennifer

Name: Penelope
Town: Tubetown
Dream Address: 4800-2488-6631
My dream address was changed by Luna today ...
Now: 4800-3748-1024


----------



## Reaper_Flower

Dream Address is in signature :3 I am slowly working on my town.


----------



## Bear_Crossing

I updated my DA again today.
I actually update it everyday. 
Thanks for the visitors!


----------



## graceroxx

I just got a dream address!!
Here it is:
4100-3762-5387
Please let me know what you think!


----------



## Liselot

Name: Lot
Town Name: Gatwick
Dream Address: 7000-2301-6505


----------



## polkaroo

Name: Steph
Town: Rooville
Dream address: 4400-3610-2418


----------



## Ami Mercury

Mayor Name: Ami
Town Name: Mercury
Dram Address: 5600-3722-9383


----------



## Thranduil

Updated my towns

Name: Sonata
Town Name: Okami
Dream Address: 6200-2553-7941 

Name : Thrandui
Town Name : Mirkwood
Dream Address : 6200-3442-4104


----------



## akirb

Name: Kirby
Town: Oakwood
Dream Address: 6200-2164-5315


----------



## undadac

Can someone pm me a dream code address that has all the food items if they know of one


----------



## Candy83

I just updated my two towns' Dream Addresses. (Those Dream Addresses are listed in my signature.) They reflect newest and current villagers. _For example:_ This past weekend, I replaced Iggly with Molly in Progress. So I needed to update that town to allow a visitor to speak with Molly. With Applewin, I finally earned the golden axe. And, with a host of items surrounding the tree in the Plaza, anyone wanting to destroy the trees can go and use that golden axe to have his/her fun.


----------



## FancyThat

Updated my dream address this morning , code is in my sig under town info. Finally sorted one of my houses rooms out into a nice little 7 11 shop (which will eventually fit into that houses theme I have planned) and updated the other houses a bit. Town has some minor updates as well. Lots of toys and items around as usual for your entertainment  .


----------



## fairyring

i finally got a dream address. :3 i updated during a thunderstorm, but don't worry-- there is a raincoat and umbrella provided for you. <3

super nervous about this since my town is ridiculously WIP and i greatly prefer the left side of town to the right side (which is where the bed plaza is ofc) but here goes nothing!
4900-3785-6794


----------



## Trickilicky

I finally completed my town, 9 months after I took office! The only things I'd change are letting a couple of the villagers move out, but I'm in no rush about that ^_^ I've updated the dream on a nice Spring morning, and there are loads of Streetpass items and some special Island/event/dress up items to play with (please let me know if these don't show up, I placed them just outside the plaza). 
I'm more than happy to exchange dreams, as I'll be working for the Dream badge very soon. I hope to visit everyone who posted in the thread recently. My dream address is in my sig!

PS. @sunshinetea - your sig is lovely!


----------



## jax1234

I  updated my town and hope some people can review it.   I would love some advice on what are the weak points in the town.  I am going for a zen/botanical garden feel. tia everyone.


----------



## kiwi34fruit

Made a pretty big update. I'm currently redoing my PWPs but I changed most of my designs in my town. Around 30? Feel free to review if you have the time.


----------



## Snowfell

I've updated both of my towns recently.

Name: Elliott
Town: Snowfell
Dream Address: 4500-2157-7051

Name: James
Town: Pemberly
Dream Address: 4400-2771-1889


----------



## mikanmilk

Name: ケイティー (Katie)
Town Name: サニーサイド (Sunnyside)
Dream Address: 2400 2021 1209

I've been playing for over a year and my house and town layout are pretty much done for now.
Just trying to get the last few of my dream villagers by plot rest.
Please come visit!


----------



## Nerd House

Can someone explain to me how Dream Towns work?
I uploaded my dream, address is in my signature.


----------



## MayorZee

Name: Zee
Town Name: Eleville
Dream Address: 5000-3809-8717


----------



## arctic5

stardrop-crossing said:


> /throws confetti
> 
> I just did a big spring update on my dream address!  I would say my town is a cute/colorful kind of style.  I set up a lot of things to play with.  You can also get my custom designs!  (Also, my villagers are a pretty random bunch, mostly different from what's seen so often!)
> *
> 
> Name: Katrina
> Town Name: Stardrop
> Dream Address: 5700-2158-7681*
> Thanks!
> 
> if you make a tumblr post about it, let me know! i want to see it!
> 
> PS there IS a wetsuit, you just have to find it
> 
> EDIT: here is a fun promotional poster with some screenshots! http://24.media.tumblr.com/f67fb932cb7b6cf36dc5b459e0bcaaa8/tumblr_n1qblh39SY1sw6w9uo1_1280.png




love your town's organization!
the laundry/bathroom/living room/library was my favorite room!

very nice town ;D


----------



## fairyring

Sunniday had a really big update! We now have water surrounding the town plaza, Re-Tail, and Town Hall, along with a few other places. There are little docks to run around on and it all looks quite pretty in my opinion. Come splash around in Sunniday? :3

Updated yesterday in the rain but I think I'll update in a few minutes again because I've been waiting for it to actually be sunny in Sunniday. ;]

Dream code in signature!


----------



## doetothelindsay

Updated my town this morning in the rain! Dream address is 5900-3753-0929. I have complete paths, lots of flowers and PWPs, and all my dream villagers  Thank you to those who visit


----------



## saehanfox

I haven't updated since 3/4, someone visit my dream address and tell me if my town is still in the database by PM (look in second spoiler in sig)


----------



## FancyThat

Updated my dream town today, changed the main path in town and made a few house updates . Dream address is in my signature under the town info tab .


----------



## jax1234

saehanfox , yes your town is still in the database.


----------



## regalbeagle88

Name: Ashley
Town Name:Meowtown
Dream Address:5100-2398-2463


----------



## saehanfox

jax1234 said:


> saehanfox , yes your town is still in the database.



Thanks


----------



## leiamaee

Name: Leia
Town Name: Scythera
Dream Address: 4400 - 3783 - 6993

Lots of shiny PWPs glowing at night <3


----------



## Wesley

Name: David
Town: Domino
Dream Address: 7300-3480-2274


----------



## Dani2537

Name: Dani
Town Name: Hollowyn
Dream Address: 5700-3657-9482
Updated everyday!


----------



## Blockmayus

Name: Raul
Town Name: Moonbell
Dream Address:

Really colorful and flowery! (Mayor?s house is almost complete, other 2 houses are WIPs.)


----------



## Narfeng

Name: Chris
Town Name: Tinten
Dream Address: 5400-3764-3642


----------



## saehanfox

updated today, DA in sig, just avoid the pedophile monkey and the weirdly placed folding chairs around town, I'll fix those soon


----------



## Ettienne

*Name:* Ettienne
*Town Name:* Rosewood
*Dream Address:* 5100-3717-8813


----------



## Fjoora

My town is still very unfinished but it doesn't mean I won't share!
Lots of flowers and some villagers have some effort put into their interior!


----------



## FancyThat

Updated again today, the Alice house is developing so quickly . A few minor changes around town as well. Dream address is in my sig under the town info tab . If you visit me please drop me a PM or VM, I'd love to return the favour .


----------



## R3i

Name: Reimiu✩
Town Name: Mellow
Dream Address: 5900-3237-4565


----------



## N64dude

Name:Suleman
Town:M
Dream Address:6600-2717-7554

Add please and everyone feel free to visit whenever you want


----------



## suede

Name: Jacob
Town Name: Frost
Dream Address: 7800-3876-7498

Restarted my game a couple of weeks ago so everything is kinda messy, and I don't even have the paths I want yet. Only started fixing paths and all of that a couple of days ago though.


----------



## Lurrdoc

name: chris
town name: town
dream address: 4400-2238-9862

my town is very well developed and i would love visitors!


----------



## leiamaee

Name: Leia
Town Name: Scythera
Dream Address: 4400 - 3783 - 6993

Updated paths, some toys laying around to play with! (And working on a beach party~ toys are already set up :3)


----------



## Candy83

On Wednesday night [04.02.2014], I updated the Dream Addresses of my two towns, Applewin and Progress, because of some changes in the cast of villagers.

I used to have Simon and Drago in Applewin. They're now gone as Rosie is in what used to be Drago's slot, and that I have yet to replace Simon.

I used to have Pancetti in Progress. She is gone and has not yet been replaced.

Applewin is set in early-July 2014. It's a rainy day. And there's plenty of items along the tree in the Plaza to greet the arrival of a visitor.

Progress is set in early-August 2012. It's a hot day. And there's plenty of items along the tree in the Plaza to greet the arrival of a visitor.

I personally feel that Applewin is essentially complete. That a little cosmetics change here or there is all that remains along with wanting to reorganize some villagers' residences (between these two towns). This is taking me more time that I like.

I feel that Progress has more need for interesting and varied Public Works Projects. I've been playing this town for six months less than Applewin. And it's limiting (for the time being). 

I like that they have separate looks and feels. Applewin has a Fairy-Tale theme in Train Station and Town Hall and has Perfect Oranges for its native fruit. Progress has a Zen theme in Train Station and Town Hall and has Perfect Peaches for its native fruit. The Police Stations contrast with theme because I didn't know I'd buy more than one copy of the game and generally prefer Booker to Copper.

Please refer to signature area for the Dream Addresses of both towns. If you do a town search, with Luna, "Applewin" has no one listed other than mine (under Mayor Jill).


----------



## Mario3DWorld777

Name: Jacob
Town name: CoolTown
Dream address: 5600-3445-0327

Updated daily.


----------



## Liseli

Name: Liseli
Town Name: Starlite
Dream Address: 5500-2498-4869


----------



## INeedACNL

I tend to update my dream regularly. Feel free to check it out.
Town: Canada
Code: 4400-2235-6839


----------



## fairyring

sunniday has been updated! please excuse the mess of random flowers and nothingness at the top right of the map - i haven't decided how to develop that area yet. there is also a WIP park at the bottom right and a few other WIP spots in town, but other than those areas, i feel that the town is coming together really nicely! have a look if you like :3

dream address in sig!


----------



## woodlandmermaid

Mayor: Neryn
Town Name: Arendell
Dream Address: 4500-3540-8792


----------



## Jae

Name: Ella
Town Name: Iris
Dream Address: 4200-3792-0467 

I update regularly. I just put in some paths and PWP. Check it out if you want


----------



## cassiepink

Name: Rachel
Town Name: Downton
Dream Address: 6300-3729-7718

Just getting started out, any help welcome!


----------



## FancyThat

Updated today, there's cherry blossoms falling from the sky , also updates to the houses.

Dream address is in my sig under town info tab .


----------



## Candy83

On Monday [04.07.2014], I updated both *Applewin* and *Temps*.

Both towns welcomed new villagers. *Lucky* is new to Applewin. *Merengue* is new to Temps.

Applewin is essentially complete. Temps is in early stages of development, with little in Public Works Projects, but it now has over 100 trees. (The town has more than _20_ Perfect Apple trees. I love the look!) 

*Dream Addresses*
? *Applewin:* 4200-3135-7548
? *Temps:* 4500-3906-7548​


----------



## cloette

Name: Chlo?
Town Name: Utopia
Dream Address: 7500-3917-9333


----------



## Nouris

Name: Mo
Town name: Scribble
Dream address: 7900-3395-4824

Kinda messy at the moment but ehhh


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Name: Twist
Town: Citrus
Dream Address: 5900-3917-3641

I only recently created this address, as I've  just finished pathing my town and setting up my flowers now.
It's missing a few PWPs, and the hybrids are still breeding, but otherwise, it's in a fairly developed state.

I'd love to know what you think!


----------



## Fox-Teeth

Name: Erin
Town Name: Starfall
Dream Address: 4100-2479-0291

It was recently my birthday so there's a birthday party set up in the main room of my house and party favors by the town tree!


----------



## saehanfox

updated with flaws fixed but still need to get rid of evil monkey


----------



## Summ3rain

Brand new DA! 6000-3912-2405
Houses undecorated and still unsure of certain areas, but would be very grateful for some constructive criticism!
Don't miss my yellow park just south of the plaza c:


----------



## undadac

please visit my noob town n tell me wat u think og mii 1st dream address!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Dream Address:5900-3932-1650


----------



## suede

I've gotten new paths and some PWP's and stuff. If anyone has any feedback or something that would be great, eheh (Address is in signatures)


----------



## Reaper_Flower

Mine suddenly changed so my new one is in my signature


----------



## doetothelindsay

Dream address is 5900-3753-0929! There are lots of items to play with around town, and lots of PWPs to see! Thanks for any visits


----------



## marylu

*Marylu*
Town Name: Fantas?a
Dream Address: 4100 2199 3155
please visit and if you have any comments or suggestions, visit my profile page and leave a message, thank you


----------



## TheHeatran

Although I won't be updating it for about a week because of major landscaping and path plans. 
Here's my Dream Address:5600-3872-2039
(should also be in my signature.)


----------



## fairyring

small update!


----------



## FancyThat

Major updates today , Alice house is now almost complete. Also a few new edible treats in town, and toys. Dream address is  in my signature but I'll post it here; 6300-2902-4216 .


----------



## jasa11

I did some update on my Hogwarts town!
6700-2142-4575


----------



## Jae

Check out my dream address, I'm basically done with my town for now, so there won't be any major updates for awhile. Dream address is in my sig.


----------



## dizzy bone

Visit Kenka: *4000-3601-9193*
Still in cherry blossom time because it's so pretty


----------



## undadac

Mines as well in cheery blossum  thankyou to everyone who gave me a positive ratings!!!! put a smile on my face


----------



## Myst

Will the list ever be updated?


----------



## saehanfox

Here's my town under a overcast sky. There are some weeds because I'm preparing for Weeding Day.
DA: 4300-3328-1169


----------



## keybug55

Updated my Dream so it's cherry blossom festival 

Dream Address is in my sig


----------



## TheGreatBrain

A Storybook/4 seasons dream town.
Mayor Annie from JOY
Dream address 5600-3965-9382

Come visit Santa at the north pole.
The witch in the Halloween mansion.
Snow White and the 7 dwarves.
Attend Cinderella's wedding.

Thanks so much.


----------



## Husky

Name: Hussain
Town Name: Mobius
Dream Address: 7800-3430-4775

It's currently in an unfinished state. I still need to finish my alt's house and clothes, complete my path and PWPs.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jinglefruit said:


> Name: Jingle
> Town: Citadel
> DA: 7900-2174-2896
> 
> It's getting somewhere...? In process of sectioning off areas with bushes, only my garden is really sorted.



I just visited your town. Do you have thing for flowers or something? Jeez, they were everywhere.


----------



## Jae

Name: Ella
Town Name: Iris
Dream Address:4200-3792-0467


----------



## AzureSunset

Name: Cameron
Town: Sunset
Dream Address: 7500-3089-0765


----------



## nammie

Name: Nana
Town: Konpeito
Dream Address: 4600-2688-4121

Updated for the first time since Dec, planning on keeping it in cherry blossom season indefinitely!


----------



## Amalthea

nammie said:


> Name: Nana
> Town: Konpeito
> Dream Address: 4600-2688-4121
> 
> Updated for the first time since Dec, planning on keeping it in cherry blossom season indefinitely!


Wow, this is absolutely stunning! I'm in awe at your interior decorating skills! Definitely adding this town to my list of favourites


----------



## nammie

Faery said:


> Wow, this is absolutely stunning! I'm in awe at your interior decorating skills! Definitely adding this town to my list of favourites



aw thank you, glad you liked my town haha :'D


----------



## Hana-Nezumi

Name: Hana
Town: Mykonos
Dream Address: 4300-2529-7903
Screenshots:


Spoiler


----------



## Chilicurry

Name: Nadja
Town Name: Javachip
Dream Address: 6300-3338-7551


----------



## Mayor TB

nammie said:


> aw thank you, glad you liked my town haha :'D



I just visited your town, and I really liked it! Good job!


----------



## fairyring

Sunniday has had a pretty good-sized update! I redid the area by the campsite and turned it into a little forest, and also have been doing more landscaping around houses. DA is in sig!


----------



## Ami Mercury

Neo Mercury: 4100-3995-0715

Still a major WIP.


----------



## Galactan

Name: Galactan
Town: Aurora
Dream Address: 4000-2340-6093
It's a WIP, for sure.  I haven't even pathed it yet, nor have I prettied up the house.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Name: Emmy
Town: Arcadia
DA: 6700-3594-9438

Some areas need work but I'm proud of my town ^^


----------



## Trickilicky

If you fancy becoming a Ninja and bopping villagers on the head, or throwing on a kimono to visit the hotsprings, come dress-up in a dream of Cinnabar and have some fun ^_^ My town is complete and there's outfits and items to play with upon arrival. If you'd like to exchange dreams/dream photos/reviews, feel free to quote or PM me!

Town: Cinnabar
Dream address: 6600-2275-2009


----------



## Thomas.

Hey guys, I will post up my dream address here so feel free to visit anytime.  My town is Thunder and I hope that you will like it. My dream address is 6900-3984-6487. Thanks to anyone who visits!


----------



## Akemi

Name: mayor Ira, side character Akemi
Town Name: Rosevill
Dream Address: 6900-3789-4677
My town is not finished yet, but maybe somebody wanna come? ^^


----------



## Primalia

Name; Kalia
Town; Bellatin
Dream address ; 6900-2231-9402

Pretty much finished with sweet treats


----------



## FancyThat

Dream address: 6300-2902-4216

Major updates today, house up against the train tracks is almost fully upgraded (but ignore most of the rooms sets especially the main room, it will be changed as soon as I get some ideas )  the shop is now in the back room and I'm pretty pleased with it. Lots of toys and things in town for your enjoyment as well .


----------



## kiwi34fruit

Hello everyone. I cut down all my trees and have been replacing them with oaks, along with other things. Overall quite an ongoing update.

Feel free to visit and review, my dream code is in my signature.


----------



## AnnaThePolarBear

Name: Anna
Town: Illusion
Dream Address: 5700-3405-7642
Its a bit of a WIP but its getting there..


----------



## TeeTee

I am back from my trip and I updated my dream address. The code is *5800-2153-8372*. It's the Town of Harvest and Mayor Cherry.  
I just checked I had 841 visitors. I would love to see more visitors and suggestions. Thank you.


----------



## monk

my dream address is 5000-4051-4706 please give me feedback on my paths and where i should place some pwps please :3


----------



## Chocolate

my towns not much i only have like 3 pwps and i think im gonna start pathing my town soon
mayor:hamish
town:sevilla
dream adress:6500-4014-9595


----------



## Chocolate

OMG kiwi34fruit ur town blew my mind those paths must've taken so long to build and ur PWP's r like one with nature ur townmis my fave and u have inspired me 2 do some msjor remodelling of my town


----------



## TeeTee

Town: Harvest
Mayor: Cherry
DA: 5800-2153-8372
Visitors Count: 850+


----------



## ginx1028

Town: Yggdrasl
Maypr: Ginx
DA: 5700-4052-3066


----------



## MC4pros

Town: Amdavad
Mayor: Vrinda
DA: 4100-3756-8919


----------



## AwesomelyAwkward

Town Name: Skyville
Mayor: Matthew
Dream Address: 6200-2190-1350
My town is a work in progress, but you can visit it if you want and give feedback.


----------



## marigoldilocks

Town Name: Lawndale
Mayor: Aisling
Dream Address: 4600-2923-7670

*Still in progress - all my PWP's are up and where I want them (I think), working on bushes and hybrids for decorating*


----------



## saehanfox

updated on 5/5
DA in 2nd spoiler of sig


----------



## AliciaNins

Hey,
I am working on my town and it's not completely ready but some areas look great. 
Town: New Leaf
Name: Alice
DA: 7900-3484-8455


----------



## Rafflesia

LbTown
Mayor: ラフレシア
New Dream Code: 3100-3779-3040


----------



## ninjavenus

Came back from an outing; tired as hell. Buuut I did update my DA before I left and it's in my signature, so there ya go. Still incomplete (I'll have my Mayor's house 'fully' upgraded tomorrow and I still need to work on my other characters' homes, landscaping, waiting for more PWPs, blah blah) but I'll try to update every time I make an accomplishment or whatever. ( ? ▽ ` )ﾉ


----------



## FancyThat

Updated again tonight, my light up PWP's look pretty . Also a few changes around town mainly with flowers. I've put together my almost completed island room (just need two more wetsuits, really want to find them myself) in the house at the end by the train tracks. There's lots of toys and treats around town as well . Dream code is in my signature.


----------



## nammie

Updated my dream today, I'm basically done other than with the beach 
Just waiting for some bushes/trees to grow all the way before updating again, but feel free to visit!!

DA is in my signature


----------



## MintTea

Town : Shimapan
Mayor : Cherry
DA : 7900-3959-3873


----------



## saehanfox

Updated town, don't know why my town got removed from the database even though I updated two days ago, now my visit count is reset but... DA in second spoiler of sig


----------



## ripley4O77

My town isn't anything super special, I like it simple and natury BUT my house is stuffed with awesomely original rooms so feel free to check it them out!


----------



## Campy

Updated it yesterday. I would love to have more visitors.


----------



## keandra86

I update every week or two, or more often, depending on how much landscaping my town has seen!
ZOMGLOL's DA is in my signature!


----------



## lars708

Name: Lars
Town Name: L.S.Town
Dream Address:7600-2177-1719

My town is full of flowers and projects, if you have any tips for me please let me know!
Please note that my town is not near to be finished so not everything looks nice.


----------



## JRTyner

SodaDog said:


> Name:
> Town Name:
> Dream Address:



After having a Dream Suite for half a year, I finally got the badge for visiting dreams. Don't you also get something for people visiting? I've only gotten about 1 dreamer a month, so can a few people help me? 

Name: JR
Town: Tyner
Dream Address: 4100-3430-1008


----------



## AliciaNins

I'm still working on my town every day, but it's not finished. There are some areas which are finished and I think they look great. My town style is lovely but not girly. I don't have much paths, I like it natural. Feel free to visit and enjoy!

DA is in my signature.


----------



## lars708

Name: Lars 
Town Name: L.S.Town 
Dream Address:7600-2177-1719 

My town is full of flowers and projects, if you have any tips for me please let me know! 
Please note that my town is not near to be...


----------



## TeeTee

*Town: Harvest
Mayor: Cherry
Villagers: All Deer
DA: 5800-2153-8372*


----------



## AsiaLockhart

Name: Asia 
Town Name: Tokyo 
Dream Address: 4700-2969-7065


----------



## FancyThat

Updated today, almost finished my holiday resort, just need to customise and collect a few more items . Address is in my picture signature .


----------



## lumineerin

Name: Erin 
Town Name: Solitude
Dream Address: 4500-3999-3664


----------



## doetothelindsay

Name: Lindsay
Town: Fairview
Dream address: 5900-3753-0929

Updated in the rain!


----------



## MissGemmaRogers

Name: Gemma
Town Name: ur mum
Dream Address:5700-4098-6354

yes my towns name is really ur mum i did it as a joke not realizing you couldn't change it D:


----------



## drumknott

Name: Gytha
Town Name: Lancre
Dream Address: 7000-4127-7997

It's a work in progress and I STILL haven't had any PWP requests after three weeks, but never mind!


----------



## _acnlxoxo_

Name: Daniela
Town: Burli
Dream Adress:  5900-2372-9924


----------



## saehanfox

DA changed again. Updated today. I'm one step closer to removing Monty.
DA: 4300-4127-9901


----------



## senb0

Name: Betty
Town: Hollowyn
Dream Code: 5300 2641 6188

Still in WIP stages, a lot of blank areas that need to be filled up.
Would LOVE feedback, especially for what can be done around those blank and plain areas.
A little outdated though I just updated a day or two, thanks in advance!​


----------



## ninjavenus

Updated! Address is in signature.


----------



## Skidder1369

Name: Skidder
Town Name: Kyoto
Dream Address: 7300-3924-7748


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Meteor Shower Update!



Name: Katrina
Town Name: Stardrop
Dream Address: 5700 - 2158 - 7681


----------



## andlyrics

Name: Lindsay
Town: Piville
Dream Address: 4700-3636-5756


----------



## fairyring

Sunniday has had a small update! It's not much, but I put out a bunch of things to play with!

4900-3785-6794


----------



## lazuli

Name: Miranda
Town Name: Seattle
Dream Address: 5500-4142-5402


----------



## LaCie

I have a question about the dream addresses, in the dream town does it look exactly like your out of dream town? And obviously when you update your town and change it about it then updates the next time you visit the dream town? I know you can't visit your own dream town but I'm just curious..


----------



## WonderK

LaCie said:


> I have a question about the dream addresses, in the dream town does it look exactly like your out of dream town? And obviously when you update your town and change it about it then updates the next time you visit the dream town? I know you can't visit your own dream town but I'm just curious..



It's exactly your town. And when you update it, it shows that one instead. Everything is the same except that you can't visit the city shopping center part.


----------



## Noodledude

My dream address is in my signature. Some parts of my town are still under construction.


----------



## grahamf

Name: Graham
Town Name: Moxine
Dream Address: 4400-4101-3832


----------



## stardrop-crossing

Name: Katrina
Town Name: Stardrop
Dream Address: 5700 - 2158 - 7681 

BIG update!!  I finished my town! I'm really proud, and excited to share it with everyone!


----------



## Anie

Name: Anie
Town Name: Mapleton
Dream Address: 5300-3079-0160


----------



## dizzy bone

Kenka got a dream update!

Town: *Kenka*
Mayor: *Jules *

*4000-3601-9193*


----------



## Candy83

All my towns' Dream Addresses are in my signature. 

They are up to date with current cast of villagers.


----------



## ninjavenus

Updated! Still a little underway, but hey; presents! Presents everywhere.


----------



## FiveGran

Cat Cove has been updated with new paths.  Hope many can get a chance to stop by for a dream.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Towns are in my signature.


----------



## Nella

Name: Nella
Town Name: Paradise
Dream Address: 5700-2311-2123


----------



## shumbr

ame: Nora
Town Name: Shutter
Dream Address: 4500-4138-0797

 It is nowhere near perfect or done but feel free to stop by!


----------



## Phioxse

I would love for you to visit me!
Name: Phioxse
Town: Outset
Address: *7500-2131-8662*


----------



## TeeTee

Harvest
Mayor Cherry
Deer Villagers
5800-2153-8372


----------



## ThawahCawwey

Name: Sarah☆
Town: Indigo
Dream address: 4700-2232-9799


----------



## Jesusrey91

Name: Jesus
Town: Gotham
Dream Address: 5200-4161-6746


----------



## saehanfox

I finally got rid of Monty. 
Town: An Sung (Lareaux)
DA: 4300-4127-9901 (also in second sig of spoiler)


----------



## Snowbell

Name: Alissa
Town name: Smokie
Dream Address: 5200-4185-3934

Pretty much everything is a work in progress, because I just started on May 22, but it's still a nice town!


----------



## BonsaiFreak

Name: Ever
Town name: Arboria
Dream address: 6300-3447-6940


----------



## skylerracerGT

Name: Shaun
Town name: Spagonia
Dream Address: 5000-3127-9170

If my predictions are correct, it should be 7pm and a meteor shower. Can someone confirm that please?


----------



## electrobluewolf

Name:Beth
 Town Name:Greylian
 Dream Address:7300-4198-8218
Wolf town :3


----------



## starrah

Name: Starrah
Town Name: Cowtown
Dream Address: 4400-4202-0323

Just got it today so everything is brand spanking new! 




skylerracerGT said:


> If my predictions are correct, it should be 7pm and a meteor shower. Can someone confirm that please?



Confirmed!


----------



## MozzarellaSticks

Name: Jessica
Town: Haven
Dream Address: 5200-3238-7204


----------



## MapleLoveromg

Name~ Khailie♥
Town Name~ Cali☺
Dream Address~ 5000-3962-5515 is my friends


----------



## FancyThat

Updated today, lots of changes . my DA is in my signature but also: 6300-2902-4216. Up to 99 visits now and I'd love a few more , I'm happy to return the favour if you do visit so let me know via VM .


----------



## TraceyJ

Name: Tracey
Town: Serenity
Dream Address: 5500-4209-4205

Still a WIP but coming along nicely....(I hope).


----------



## veeveearnh

Name: Veevee
Town: Hobbiton
Dream Address: 6100-4116-8437

My town is now complete - it tells the story of the Lord of the Rings! (and a tiny bit of the Hobbit). Gallery here: imgur.com/a/2dKj9


----------



## Gir

Name: Squee
 Town Name: Rhizaria
 Dream Address: 4400-4202-6622

still a WIP, but I could use some advice. I'm trying to get a perfect town but it keeps saying I need more greenery. Should I plant more trees/bushes, or just cover my whole town in hybrids, or should I delete some PWP? Also trying to get the dreamer badge so I'm gonna visit a few people that posted here in the last couple of days


----------



## Mayor Box

Name: Box
Town name: Lowtax
Dream address: 7900 2174 6527

My town isn't all that special, but I _have_ put some effort into it and I thought it would be fun to see my visitor count increase. C:


----------



## CupcakeZombie

Name: Julia
Town name: Terminus
Dream address: 6100-2511-3434

Im quite happy with the way my town looks now, there are some things that need to change but right now it looks okay! Please visit and give me feedback ^-^


----------



## Sherry

The landscape of my town is finally finished! 
I only have to work on two character houses.
Here's my DA: 7100-4213-3311.


----------



## Noofle

Name:  Jia
Town name:  SM Town
FC: 4313-0771-5290

There are a few areas that are still not developed, waiting for more Zen PWPs, but overall it is pretty much finished. Thanks for looking.   ^^


----------



## kiwi34fruit

Just updated my beach for the first time, feel free to visit.


----------



## pinkx2

ACNL Town Feedback!
So, after two days spending about 6 hours each to lay down paths and re-arrange flowers and trees and a very small number of bushes, I’m starting to give shape to June, after leaving it just be for about 6 months, it was (and still is a little bit) a flowery mess, anyways, I just updated my Dream because I want some feedback! I have close to none PWP because I destroyed all my town to re-build it, so any ideas for possible PWP would be great! I don't have a particular theme, but obviously, I love pink and cute stuff... plus I prefer a more "natural feel"... anyways, hope you have a nice dream!

Anyways, my DA is 4700-2190-0535 and I’d love to read what do you think! please comment here or send me a PM, I'd love to read your feedback <3 And please remember it's still a huge WIP


----------



## Kairi-Kitten

Mine is slightly messy from putting new dreamies homes down xD however here is my WIP DA info:

Mayor: Kairi
Town: Airuka
DA: 5000-3385-1598 

or in sig, any feedback welcome or even suggestions^_^


----------



## Kirbylover

Name: Donna
Town: Poyo 
Region: UK, England
Code: 6200-4214-8858


----------



## ninjavenus

Updooted! Check it out in my signature.


----------



## Ras

I updated my town with a pretty strong rainstorm.  This time, I remembered to drop an umbrella and to take my music players off of shuffle so my house won't be silent.

Town: Mirage
Mayor: Greg
DA: 5700-3256-1328


----------



## dizzy bone

Updated on Maple's birthday


----------



## FiveGran

Cat Cove has just went through another path change-up, this one for the better I hope.
Mayor Diamond
DA:  4800-4107-9226

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have to say that I am thoughly enjoying all the dreams of the different towns.  There is a lot of imaginative and creative towns out there and helps with ideas.  Just wanted all of you to know how I felt    .


----------



## Starlightz

My town is pretty natural (which I like) and not complete at all! Still lots of progress to go but feel free to visit if you wish!

Town Name: Asahi
Name: Kenzie
DA:4900-3683-6756


----------



## mags

Check out my dream:
Town name: Clifton
Name: margaret
UK
D.A: 7300-2881-8591


----------



## Campy

Updated mine today! Still unsure what to do with the big open space in the right part of my town. Any feedback would be appreciated!

Town: Cadbury
Name: Campy
DA: 7100-2191-1926


----------



## sidneyac

Just updated mine a couple days ago! I hope you like it! I have been working on it for almost a year now and it's looking good!! I'm also working on a horror town >


----------



## Phoebe

I've finally uploaded a dream of my town, please give me any feedback 

6900-4247-4517
Phoebe of Oakfall


----------



## Naisu_boato

Name: Tomoko 
Town: Hyuu~~
Dream address: 4500-4242-4181

Just finished this the other day, enjoy.


----------



## Mayor Becky

Name Becky
Town MariAnna, Florida
Dream Address  4600-4237-9240 
( I'm working on my town  and I just  update)


----------



## saehanfox

updated today:
Town: Lareaux
DA: look in second spoiler in sig
Got an all-star line-up of villagers, road system, and multiple PWP's. Enjoy.


----------



## SunnyMoStanley

*Name: Mayor Sunny
Town Name: Stanley
Dream Address: 4400-3472-6762

I saved my dream earlier on in the Spring. There is an Easter egg hunt, lots of treats, clothes to wear, fun stuff to explore, and scuba gear near the beach! Nobody has come to my town yet  Maybe you could be the first! I promise a good time <3*


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

Name: Aria
Town Name: Lua
Dream Address: 6000-4189-9413


----------



## TraceyJ

Town: Serenity
Dream Address: 5500-4267-8013

Still a WIP but new paths are down and I think I have the layout how I want it. Suggestions appreciated.


----------



## Candy83

I recently returned from a vacation. During my time away, I wasn't playing "Animal Crossing: New Leaf." And I've held my towns.

I did do an update on my third town, *Temps*, just today [Sunday 06.22.2014]. For what may be the fifth time (no exaggeration), I've been given a new Dream Address. (It's listed below in my signature.)

The other two towns, Applewin and Progress, were updated just before I went on vacation. No change in villagers. But, today I did a little more landscaping with use of flowers (the placement) in Temps. 

I hope to get some visitors.


----------



## saehanfox

Updated again
DA: 4300-4127-9901


----------



## TeeTee

*DA: 5800-2153-8372*
*I updated my secondary path design (at my town hall, town plaza, and retail):





*And I added grass onto my main path:


----------



## Labrontheowl

Name: leedea
Town Namearadise
Dream Address: 5900-2651-0857


----------



## Mayor Becky

Tee tee your town is awesome and where did you get all the pathways  if you know the link can you give it to me please and thanks


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Come check out my 4 seasons dream town of JOY.
And my Farmtown.Both are in my sig.
Thanks so much.


----------



## Tenne10

Name:  Renee
Town Name: Twinleaf
Dream Address: 5600-3385-0264


----------



## Satu

Name: Satu
Town Name: Aloha
Dream Address: 7300-2903-5577


----------



## doetothelindsay

Name: Lindsay
Town name: Fairview
Dream address: 5900-3753-0929

There are 3 houses to visit and lots of fun items scattered around town


----------



## ForestRabbit

Name: Nita

Town: Jadzia

Dreamtown: 5800-3264-6912

If you're into _Twin Peaks, Amelie, The Life Aqautic_, and other movies-- give my town a visit!  It is WIP at the moment, but I'll do my best to make it better after every udpate.


----------



## isa

I'm playing three months ago and I love my town. 
My address is in my signature.


----------



## Crystiesc

My town is still in progress, but I decided to stop waiting for it to be perfect. 

I would LOVE constructive feedback.

mayor: Crystie
Town name: Whoville
Dream address: 4700-4303-8972

I'm going for a Dr. Who theme, but the houses are not all fully expanded and I don't have all the pwps I would like yet.


----------



## Melyora

My town is still very much a WIP, and not with a specific theme, but if you have time to visit, please come over! =D
Any tips on landscaping is much appreciated!

Mayor: Melyora
Town: Maerd
DA: 7500-4305-2822


----------



## Xavia1234

Name: Antoniaxox
Town: Amerelle
1650-2708-6872


----------



## R3i

big dream address update, still wip

Name: Reimiu✩
Town Name: Mellow
Dream Address: 5900-3237-4565


----------



## lillibo

Name: Lillibo
Town Name: Hana Mei
Dream Address: 4400-4243-7505

It's still a WIP but I would love for anyone to come visit and give me advice or constructive criticism!


----------



## Artemis_Dreamer

Thought I'd post up the details of my (so-called) secondary town, as work on it has taken over my ACNL time.

Mayor: Marcella
Town Name: Absalom
Dream Address: 5500-4309-2075

It's fully pathed, partially landscaped, and full of pretty flowers.

I'd love to know what you think!


----------



## Campy

Just updated mine today! Still a WIP but I'm getting close to the end product.

Town: Cadbury
Mayor: Campy
DA: 7100-2191-1926


----------



## toricrossing

Name: Tori
Town Name: Maine
Dream Address: 5700-4312-5302


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Name: Primrose
Town: Abstract
DA: In my signature


----------



## saehanfox

updated my town, there's a money tree somewhere along with a park, central plaza, and road system, have fun finding the money tree
DA is 4300-4127-9901


----------



## Trickilicky

I updated Cinnabar today, the last few bits of landscaping have been done, finally! The town is over a year old so hopefully it's now fully complete ^_^ there's lots of outfits to dress up in, and toys to play with. If you decide to visit us, have fun! My dream address is in my sig.

If you'd like to swap dream visits and/or town reviews, just drop me a PM, I'm always happy to return the favour!


----------



## Tessie

I have the Dream Suite now!  


Mayor Tessie of Pwick
Dream Address: 4100-4310-2293


----------



## Tinnic

Mayor Tinni of Iwatobi

Dream Address: 7500-3462-9586, also in my signature ^.^

Flier for my town here.


----------



## Candy83

I did an update for my first town *Applewin*.

*Dream Address: 4200?3135?7548*​
It's for the house which belongs to secondary human Kathy.

Previous update showed her house pretty bare. She mentioned, in her message, that she was in the midst of redecorating. With this new update, Kathy says, "July Two?I redecorated!"

The redecoration of Kathy's house includes different rooms which are different in themes and/or purposes. For one example, the living room is a cafe room. The rest will not be revealed here; I'd prefer to leave it up to anyone who chooses to check it out.


----------



## AmyLilu

My dream address for Rosewood is in my siggy! I would love any tips on what to do better!! <3


----------



## WonderK

Well, time for a little shameless advertising. Visit my town. It'll give you a lot of inspiration and ideas. I can guarantee that.


----------



## saehanfox

Updated
DA: 4300-4127-9901
Enjoy


----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Mayor Primrose
Town name is Abstract
DA is in Signature!


----------



## Rught

Name: Rught
Town Name: Pralines
Dream Address: 4400-4276-0499


----------



## Zulehan

Just updated.

*Mayor:* Zulehan
*Town:* Besaid
*Dream Address:* 5700-3427-4019


----------



## kittenskittens

Name: Carly
Town: Skyvale
Dream Address: 7500-3088-8022


----------



## _acnlxoxo_

Wip! 
Name: Daniela
Town: Burli
DA: 5900-4247-5030


----------



## SunnyMoStanley

Come visit Stanley!

See cherry blossoms, go on an egg hunt, eat some treats, drink some coffee in the park, and view some interesting interior design.

4400-3472-6762 for a beautiful dream


----------



## ninjavenus

Updooted! There are A LOT of treats. It's in my signature, but why not: 4400-4262-3276


----------



## kathyceeiscool

Name: Kathy
Town: Quantico
Dream Address: 4500-4339-7883


----------



## Zane

I finally saved a DA but it's rainy and at night lol I just wanted 2 am music. ; ;

4000 4343 2763

gonna put it in my sig anyway


----------



## TheGreatBrain

My town of Critters is almost finished.My houses have turned out kind of cute, and my town is looking pretty good.Please come visit.My houses are unique and creative.Thanks.4100-4346-3920.


----------



## Ski

Visit Crackton, a beautifully landscaped zen town with 4 houses one of which is haunted
I've worked hard and welcome feedback.

Crackton
Mayor Matilda
4700-3232-2404


----------



## Kali-chan

Name: Kali
Town Name: Dope
Dream Address: 7600-2725-9382


----------



## doetothelindsay

Name: Lindsay
Town name: Fairview
DA: 5900-3753-0929

There's a ton to see in Fairview- 3 fully decorated houses, lots of PWPs + hybrids, interesting paths/patterns, and much much more.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Ski said:


> Visit Crackton, a beautifully landscaped zen town with 4 houses one of which is haunted
> I've worked hard and welcome feedback.
> 
> Crackton
> Mayor Matilda
> 4700-3232-2404



Your town is really beautiful.Love the the basement in Matilda's house.The cabana looks great the way you refurbished it in Jack's home.Also like the room upstairs.Great job on the haunted house.Room on the right  was really gross with the food and blood.lol.Great town.I'm glad I got to visit.


----------



## Campy

Updated! Still a WIP, but I've finally been able to work on the most right part of my town.

Town: Cadbury
Mayor: Campy
DA: 7100-2191-1926


----------



## Trickilicky

I've just updated my town dream, I thought I'd show off the lovely blooming hibiscus bushes, and my new villager  Cinnabar is complete, and all three character houses have been decorated. There's also lots of outfits to dress-up in, and stuff to play with, so have fun if you decide to visit us! Dream address is: 6600-2275-2009

If you'd like to swap dream reviews, drop me a PM, I'm happy to return visits ^_^


----------



## krielle

I finally released my DA for Harajuku.
If anyone want's to visit, it's 5900-4356-7129.


----------



## Candy83

mayorkiyo said:


> I finally released my DA for Harajuku.
> If anyone want's to visit, it's 5900-4356-7129.



I'll visit with one of the mayors from my three towns.

I invite you, and everyone here, to visit any or all of my three towns. (Dream Addresses are in my signature information.)


----------



## Esha

I'll "edit" with my;

Dream Address;
Town; Bunville
Mayor; Esha


----------



## mili

Name: mili
Town: miliahny
Dream Address 5700-4325-6958
please visit giovahny house, theme is scary


----------



## marcko0412

Mayor: Spencer
Town Nameandora
Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082

Still working on it, but I already like how it looks now, just a little more minor details to add


----------



## CoincidentalMadness

Name: Kaika 
Town Name: Japan
Dream Address: 4900-2464-0309

Still busy trying to get all of the houses together for a themed-town, as well as getting the outside into shape. ^^


----------



## mattyboo1

town name: winnipeg
character: matty
dream address: 4000-4132-1592


----------



## MC4pros

Updated my town! So close to being finished! ^_^ DA in sig! =3


----------



## jasa11

6700-2142-4575 harry potter wip town


----------



## Momo15

Name: Dinki
Town Name: LuzDale
Dream Address: 4200-4218-0119

My town is still being worked on, but I'm almost done with it.


----------



## patriceflanders

Name: Patrice
Town: Paarl
Dream address: 6600-3178-1344


(just in case: residents are Fang, Diana, Fauna, Erik, Beau, Skye, Chief, Marina, Tabby and Skye / my town is more or less perfect - well to me anyway  )


----------



## Ursaring

Name: Lisa
Town: Amity
Dream Address: 4600-4365-6525


----------



## Zulehan

Zulehan said:


> Just updated.
> 
> *Mayor:* Zulehan
> *Town:* Besaid
> *Dream Address:* 5700-3427-4019


Oh, my God, that is my old, old DA.

This is my new one: 5700-3570-3727.

My town is far different now.


----------



## Splinter




----------



## AppleBitterCrumble

Visit my town! Feedback would be good in a VM


----------



## Reese

I've had my dream address in my sig for a while but only now feel confident enough in my town's "completeness" to advertise it here:

Name: *Reese*
Town Name: *Achewood*
Dream Address: *5400-2850-3699*

I'm still slowly working on prettying up my villagers' homes (if anyone even looks in those) but everything else is complete. This was approximately 1900 hours of work over a span of 13 months and I'm very happy with how it all turned out. Here is a tiny preview.

Feel free to VM me if you visit, I'd love to hear your thoughts!! Thanks very much in advance.


----------



## GREATBRETT

Name: *Brett*
Town: *Button*
Address: *4500-4351-0204*

My town doesn't really have a theme, this is just what I've always imaged how AC towns should look like.
If you visit my town and give feedback I'll do the same for you too!


----------



## g u a v a

Name: Diego
Town Name: Tokyo
Dream Address: 4000-2744-8399

My town's a WIP, I was hoping to get some tips/ideas for stuff to do with the giant empty space directly to the right of the town square near the flower arch.

Thanks!


----------



## FiveGran

Since I had not updated my Dream in about 6 wks, Luna gave me a new address for Cat Cove-4800-4433-8257.  I finally found some paths I like and am not tired of after a week. The town looks and feels so much better and I am very pleased with the results.  Am now working on the higher HAA score.


----------



## yejiamyk

Name: Yerielle
Town Name: Dolce
Dream Address: 5900-4361-1150


----------



## tolisamarie

It's a beautiful day in TheRealm - not a cloud in the sky! Happy dreaming


----------



## Vizionari

Please dream my town  it's still has some work to be put in but I would love more visitors.

4200-4401-7842  Happy dreaming :3


----------



## budewarmin

Name: mayor Nanaba with Jean and Castiel
Town Name: Westport
Dream Address: 6200-4417-4916


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Critters new address is 4100-4429-4465

Please visit.

Smokey the bear-He's the forest ranger.
Honey-Has a cute honey bee themed house.
Lily-A fun house for frogs.
Mittens-This cat loves to camp.


----------



## marcko0412

marcko0412 said:


> Mayor: Spencer
> Town Nameandora
> Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082
> 
> Still working on it, but I already like how it looks now, just a little more minor details to add



So here's my dream addres, but I'm finally done with it. Quick question though, does my dream town get deleted if I reset my town?


----------



## Classygirl

I have a couple towns but here is the information

Mayor:Sherry
Town:Camelot
DreamCode: 4800-2875-5876

Mayor Sherry
Town NightElm
Dream 5400-3291-4928

MoorLand
Mayor Cathy
Dream 5700-3518-0390

Town:Meridia
Mayor Antonia
D code: 5700-4182-2949


----------



## The221Believer

Dream code for Baker is in my signature. It's still a Work In Progress, but visitors would be lovely~

Come check out the 221B replica that is Lucille's house! The main room and back rooms are the only complete ones, but I'm dead proud of them~

It's a meteor shower in the dream, and there are now outfits and things available. ^.^


----------



## KaraNari

Name: Lucy
Town Name: Sun Isle
Dream address: 4600-4026-0692

&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Faeynia

Dream adress is in my signature <3


----------



## arctic5

Hey guys & gals 

Finally finished my dream town. Visit please and leave a note. I'll visit you too!

Hope you enjoy 

5700-4473-7871


----------



## benben12

Name: Angelica
Town Name: Bennie
Dream Address: 5700-4478-0372

Please visit my DA! You won't regret it hehe. Any critiques welcome.


----------



## saehanfox

Updated today.
DA: 4300-4127-9901
There is a money tree somewhere. Go look for it.


----------



## The221Believer

Massive update to Baker today: while neither is finished, Jim's house and the Reichenbach Room therein are now extant, and there are more fun toys. For example: a UV light (it's a glow wand but give me some room)! Also the landscaping is a bit more finished.


----------



## WhitneyLover

Name:Kristina
Town Name:Tropican
Dream Address:4600-4225-0743


----------



## Vizionari

Dream town has been updated today. Rooms have been redesigned a little 

Code is 4200-4401-7842


----------



## Ponyu

Dream town of Morimint: *7300-2177-8149*

It was created on June 13, 2013 (got the game a day before the official release in the EU <3). It was "done" a long time ago, but I keep on changing it to keep things interesting. My Villagers are Freckles, Roscoe, Fauna, Flurry, Pashmina, Felicity, Annalise, Marshal, Beau, and Erik.


----------



## punkinpie

Hello!
My Dream Address is 5200-3491-2258.
It will be updated soon, so don't worry!
Please critique!


----------



## Bobble

Updated my dream town to a night with a meteor shower! My town is still a way off being finished but I'd like some more views!
Address in signature!


----------



## saehanfox

Updated again with monsoon rain
DA: 4300-4127-9901 (also in second spoiler in sig)


----------



## Campy

Not quite done yet.. But getting there! I finally finished the Citrus Caf? in the right room of my house. 

Town: Cadbury
Mayor: Campy
DA: 7100-2191-1926


----------



## thatawkwardkid

Mine isn't finished, but I want people to visit just for feedback. I want to hear people's opinions of it so far  Also, if you do visit, can someone describe to me what the plaza looks like? or what the area to the left of the train station looks like? I want to make sure people are visiting the right town since my DA changed and I want to make sure people are visiting the right town.


----------



## marcko0412

UPDATED: 

Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082


----------



## FancyThat

Updated today , pink path is temporary until I finish getting my dreamies. Lots of food items about and wrapped gifts on the beach. Wrapped toys and street pass items for your enjoyment are on the private beach. Address is 6300-2902-4216 .

I also have a dream address for one of my other towns, Mania, in the spoiler tag in my signature. It's only just starting but I'd love feedback on my sweets paths .


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Just updated Critters. 4100-4429-4465.

Come visit...
Ms.Honey-Her entire house is honey bee themed.
Lily the frog-This is where all the frogs like to hang out.lol.
Smokey the Bear-He's the forest ranger at camp Bear Creek.
Mittens-This cat loves to camp and fish.


----------



## dizzy bone

Just updated my town. There's a rainbow


----------



## OmgACNL

Hey guys! I'm working on my town at the moment and would love you guys to check it out and let me know what you think                   Name: Sarah    Town name: Heaven     Dream address: 7500-4290-9194.    Thanks


----------



## hoshigiri

Name: Lucy
Town Name: Magnolia
Dream Address: 4000-4457-9451

I recently reset my town, so it's still a work in progress, but please come have a look!


----------



## saehanfox

Updated my town
DA: in sig, second spoiler


----------



## TeeTee

Harvest's DA:5800-2153-8372
Mayor: Cherry



I updated my dream address with *double rainbow*. Also I redesigned my paths lighter w/ roses.


----------



## BranFlakes1099

Name: Branden
Town: Da Hood
Dream Address: 4300-4443-9951


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Sonoma's Dream Address
5600-2148-5227

I was going to wait until my plot reset mistake moved out, but she's taking her sweet time.  You can probably guess which one it is, lol.


----------



## 727

Name:Brittany  / Town:Triple H/Dream Address:5000-4360-7869

- - - Post Merge - - -

Mayor:Brittany  / Town:Triple H/Dream Address:5000-4360-7869


----------



## thefireybacon

Name: Seamus
Town Nameixelia
Dream Address:4900-4400-8385


----------



## Boo_is_dead

*Name:* Boo
*Town Name:* Phantom
*Dream Address:* 6800-2282-4553

Town's finally finished, I hope you enjoy Phantom's dream. 


*Help my mayor when visiting*


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Boo is dead-Your town is so cool.The pathway with the ghost eyes is great.Love the graveyard.I have seen nearly 1000 dream towns.This was truely one of the best I have seen.I couldn't wait to visit each room.Love the zen area.Boo's house was just perfect.Omg, the funeral in the basement of Mika's house.Loved it.


----------



## honeymoo

Town: Honeymoo Mayor: Taylor 
The date in town is December 25th, 4:45 am. 
Villagers: Flora // Marina // Merengue // Beau // Cookie
Wolfgang // Poppy // Skye // Portia // Genji

Dream Address : 4100 - 4454 - 3902


----------



## 727

i would like to thank whoever visited my dreamtown and that know my town is not the greatest not like some of the towns i visted but i'm trying.


----------



## Taro-Kun

Town: Marilton
Mayor: Joshua
Dream Address: 5500-3833-6919


----------



## Boo_is_dead

TheGreatBrain said:


> Boo is dead-Your town is so cool.The pathway with the ghost eyes is great.Love the graveyard.I have seen nearly 1000 dream towns.This was truely one of the best I have seen.I couldn't wait to visit each room.Love the zen area.Boo's house was just perfect.Omg, the funeral in the basement of Mika's house.Loved it.



Wow thank you very much, I didn't expect such kind words about my town ;_; I'm glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## thatawkwardkid

My Dream Address changed AGAIN. Here it is:

4800-4589-3184


----------



## marcko0412

Town Name: Pandora
Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082


----------



## moonchu

/gulp.

well seeing as how i freshly updated my dream address with my *very first rainbow ever*, i guess i'll post my address up here for the first time as well. it's a huge work in progress, in the baby stages still but i'm becoming very proud.

5100 - 4335 - 6919. thank you for visiting, if you do.


----------



## Sinister

_Mayor: Rignelda
Town Name: Moon
Dream Address: 6200-3331-3285_


----------



## blueninjax4

*Name* Mayor Emily
*Town* Coerthas
*Dream Address* 4400-4591-5281

:3


----------



## overlord

Name:  Overlord
Town Name:  Utopia
Dream Address:  4700-4541-0692


----------



## waifu-crossing

Name: Valefor
Town Name: Spira
Dream Address: 7900 4601 3515


----------



## regigiygas

Name: Airys
Town: Seiren 
Address: 4700-3285-7031


----------



## THECIA

name:marth
town:fuyu
dream address:5400-4005-0715


----------



## KKMikkalson

name: Kayt
town: Kato
dream address: 5100-4429-6810


----------



## Sholee

Name: Princess
Town: Faraway
Dream Address: 4500-2452-3840

Still working on it~ it's still in it's beginning stages.


----------



## Sinister

I updated my town! I'm working on my dream town, it's still a work in progress, but I'm always very happy with some feedback!

Mayor: Rignelda
Town: Moon
Dream adress: 6200-3331-3285


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

So, I actually update my town every month to celebrate different holidays/give my town a different feel every now and again.  I'd love for some travelers to come and see it.

Name: Andrea
Town Name: Eutopia
Dream Address: 5300.3390.1320


----------



## Vizionari

Name: Ai
Town Name: Tenshi
Dream Address: 4200-4401-7842

It has been updated with a double rainbow


----------



## Religious-Sonic

Name: Bryanna
Town Name: Kylicho
Dream Address: 4200-3383-4936


----------



## Milleram

Name: Amy
Town: Amyville
Dream Address: 5100-3279-3612


----------



## Autbird

Name: Aut
Town: Distance
Dream Address: 4100-3790-0281.

Rainy day update~. c:


----------



## Reese

Name: *Reese*
Town: *Achewood*
Dream Address: *5400-2850-3699*

I've made a lot of tiny improvements since the last time I updated (about a month and a half ago) and said it was "finished" lol. Was waiting for another rainy night to update, but my town's going through a drought or smth so I figured the meteor shower (and pretty purple sky) tonight was good enough. As always, I'd love to hear your thoughts if you visit!! Thanks in advance. 

Edit: Updated again, the rain is back. <3


----------



## brownboy102

Name: Ajay.
Town: Altaria.
Dream Address: 4900-3409-4889.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. I updated Cinnabar's dream today - *6600-2275-2009*. Recently I've changed around some PWPs and flower arrangements, and gotten two new villagers in the last 6 weeks. I updated on a sunny fall afternoon, so have a relaxing wander and have fun trying on all the Autumn & zen outfits that I've laid out! ^_^

I'm going to start working on my gold dream badge this weekend, and I'll try to visit everyone who's posted recently. If you'd like to exchange reviews/ideas, just PM/VM me! Happy dreaming.


----------



## Candy83

Today [Friday, 09.12.2014], I updated my first town Applewin.

Big change is the inside of secondary human Nick's house.

I plan to do some reworking of paths in this town. It's the purest (in that I wasn't at this site when I began the town in August 2013); so, it's not as polished in path layouts for my other towns. So, I will make some cosmetic changes next time around.

Town date is August 15, 2014. It's after 06:00 p.m. Some goodies await when one arrives.

Dream Address information is in my below signature.

(Suggestions are welcomed. Here and/or in a private message.)


----------



## Oneku

you can always check mine, not really a perfect town, I concentrated more on my mayor's house and expansions than outside landscaping and dreamies.
some projects coming thanks to mii masks, hope I get time and courage to finish them!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I added a basement in my Snow Whites house.It has the wicked queen. I would love some visits.5600-3965-9382.


----------



## Nebuladark

Hey everyone I have an amazing Zelda themed town worth to check out. (Also I'm quite new to Bell tree forums.)
All designs are remodeled versions of those you can find on another website. (Dunno if I'm allowed to say which site.)
But I made the town looking like alttp and Majora's mask, And I got only postive reviews so far thanks and enjoy


----------



## drumknott

My new DA is 7000-4638-8296

I updated my town today - I have new a new villager and the lighthouse is currently under construction.


----------



## saehanfox

updated, DA is in second spoiler in my sig
I'm doing construction in some areas


----------



## FancyThat

Little update today, address in sig but also here; *6300-2902-4216*. 

I finally got the floor I needed for my upstairs room in the Alice in Wonderland house (mainly based on the book and video games with a few other comic influences). I'm starting to rearrange and add flowers around town as well. Lots of toys in town (be sure to check out the private beach for streetpass items ) and outfits and rare's wrapped up on the beach. I'd love some feedback on how things are going, PM is fine and I'd be happy to return the favour .


----------



## kiwi34fruit

Undergoing a massive dream update, where I'm scrapping and redoing half of my town. My Dream Address is in my signature!


----------



## Lars

Name: Lars
Town Name: Sycora
Dream Address: 7200-3258-5174


----------



## Camillion

My town is finally ready for viewers: 4300-4661-3090
I REALLY want critiques :c
I'm not doing paths but any other considerations would be nice ;w;


----------



## TeeTee

*I just re-made my path to get into the autumn theme!
DA: 5800-2153-8372
Town: Harvest
Mayor: Cherry*


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

Hello, 

If anyone wants to visit my town, I just updated. It is still a work in progress, I have some ideas in my head but some feedback is much appreciated. 
DA in my signature!!


----------



## Vizionari

Dream town has been updated. Feel free to leave some feedback, especially on Ai's left room! 

DA: 4200-4401-7842


----------



## TheGreatBrain

My farm town has some new rooms added.I would love some visitors.
Snow White has a cool new basement in JOY.
Dream codes in my sig.


----------



## Reploid

4900-4632-0380 

Haven't touched my houses in about a year, so don't even worry about those, seriously. Too lazy to do them because of my life schedule and because I'm playing other games.


----------



## isa

Camillion said:


> My town is finally ready for viewers: 4300-4661-3090
> I REALLY want critiques :c
> I'm not doing paths but any other considerations would be nice ;w;



Your last update was in 2012. In your town only seen perfect peaches, some flowers and  the pwp are disordered. You need planification.
The only thing I liked is your villager Pietro.


----------



## SeraphicOrder

Hi im still new and I just got my dream address... yeah! pls come see my town in the dream world at:

5100-4692-3753

thank you so much!


----------



## Candy83

*Re:* @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...re-amp-After&p=3919325&viewfull=1#post3919325


On September 30, 2014 (game date is Sept. 13, 2014), I did a vital update to my first town, Applewin. It's explained in the referenced link. Overall, the purpose is to make it more easy for Dream Address visitors to navigate Applewin. (It was overdue.)


*Dream Address: 4200‒3135‒7548*


----------



## Xanarcah

I finally gave my main town another update, and it's starting to look nice and filled in instead of half empty, so I'm finally making a post in this thread. xD; 

Town: *Magnolia*
Mayor: *Xan*
Dream Address: *4700-2451-3850*

Features: ridiculous clover paths, a cedar forest, zen bamboo area, villager neighborhood with gradient flowers, assorted flower fields/gardens, and a haunted dragon graveyard. One of these things is not like the others...

It's still a WIP (especially since I ran out of mushrooms and clovers to finish the areas I was working on, whoops), and I am actually just too lazy to try and hide all those extra bush starts and gyroids and hybrids around the campsite area, sorry. D: 



ALSO!

If you're tired of being careful not to trample flowers in your town or when visiting other people and long for a place where you can sprint without a care in the world, come and visit Fiore!

Town: *Fiore*
Mayor: *Ultear*
Dream Address: *5900-4459-5914*

Features: a GIANT open field with no buildings, no trees, and very few rocks. Also, thousands of flowers. 

Come and run around in my field of flowers! Sprint around to your heart's content and watch the petals fly~ 
There are some Zap Suits by the plaza to help you get in the running mood, and some Throwing Beans and a Toy Hammer so you can release any additional stress you may have on my villagers, if it appeals to you. 




Feel free to let me know if you've visited either of my towns.  I'd love to hear what you thought of them! (And how long you spent destroying flowers, haha)


----------



## juzjo

a work in progress town.
Name: Sasha
Town Name: Juzjo
Dream Address: 7300-4677-7485


----------



## Trickilicky

I updated my DA today - *6600-2275-2009*! Recently I've been working hard on decorating my two alt's houses, as well as my villagers houses. There's lots of cool furniture and DLC on display in all three character houses, and my two alt's are dressed as Pokemon just for the hell of it ^_^ There's also plenty of neat outfits perfect for Fall weather, and gifts and toys to mess around with. If you decide to visit, I hope you enjoy your Cinnabar dream!

Always happy to swap DA visits and reviews, please VM/PM if you want to. Also, I always return visits if my villagers have been talking about you too, loll ^_^


----------



## Fandabidozi

I've been playing since August and I've put in a scary amount of hours, lol, I don't want to even look at how much.
Anyway, pretty happy with how everything looks atm, specially my house and Sweevo's (my alt) blue house with disco gyroids!
However no one has visited in a dream yet. So anyone, please visit! I'm gonna DA anyone who's posted today also 
DA: 7700-4474-6887


----------



## Jade Quinzell

my DA is: 4700-4667-7748 
my town is a wip
the flowers are where i'm gonna put a path and i'm not sure if i'm keeping the trees where they are
if anyone has any ideas or suggestions pm me


----------



## Candy83

Fandabidozi said:


> I've been playing since August and I've put in a scary amount of hours, lol, I don't want to even look at how much.
> Anyway, pretty happy with how everything looks atm, specially my house and Sweevo's (my alt) blue house with disco gyroids!
> However no one has visited in a dream yet. So anyone, please visit! I'm gonna DA anyone who's posted today also
> DA: 7700-4474-6887



I'll try to visit at some point today [Sunday, 10.05.2014].


----------



## ShinyTotodude

My town Furville is ready. After I did like all possible things and achieved everything(all 72 badges from Phineas plus getting every item in the game included, yush! X3) I took my time to make it a supersweet place and I even created an own design for a totodily awesome face-cutout standee. I'm proud of how homy my house looks and I can say I had a wonderful time with New Leaf through the last year! (~^.=.^~) ♪

I wish everybody a fun time at my place! 

Player: Marc
Name: Furville
Dream Suite Adress: 6100-2406-8129


----------



## al-tirah

Name: Bonnie
Town Name: MilkyWay
Dream Address: 4500-2968-8932

Please visit. Thanks!


----------



## Miss_Tisa

Name:Marilyn
Town Name:Sunedry
Dream Address:4700-4424-1745
Not too super fancy,just a humble seaside town.Please visit!Thanks!


----------



## sakurakiki

Name: Rebecca
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 6800-2245-5605

My town is extremely pink. Please visit if you can! (*^-^*)


----------



## Mizutama

Mayor: Mint
Town: Pastel
Dream Address: 7300-4718-5762

I've finally been able to upload my town ready for Halloween! Please visit if you have the chance~


----------



## saehanfox

Updated today:
Mayor: Ike
Town: Lareaux
DA: 2nd spoiler of sig


----------



## Dreamer

*Seasons* is updated!  Well, updated last month, but...better late than never, right? 

DA: *5000-2159-3553*

My town is now summer/beach-themed. Special clothing imported from the island and free ice cream awaits! Red, orange, and yellow flowers & hibiscus bushes can be found all around for that special tropical touch. Extra tools can be found by the train station plaza, balloons by Re-Tail, and wet suits on the lower beach. Every villager listed in my signature is there to greet you! Mayor Dreamer's house is the only completed home as my other three are still under construction. I apologize! 

My attempt was to save during an orange sunset, but I never got one.  
It's saved around 5pm, but I have a few illuminated PWPs if you'd like to wait and see them. 

Seasons is my main town so it's tailored to my personal needs and not crazy overly themed. Still, I hope you enjoy it and experience the warm, summery feel I was going for.  I'd greatly appreciated feedback as I'm saving again in November and could use some ideas on what to add and/or change. Thank you!


----------



## Trickilicky

I updated Cinnabar's dream today - *6600-2275-2009*! Some seasonal outfits are dotted around town, with some toys and gifts to use too. All three of my characters houses are decorated, along with the villagers, so we're all looking pretty spiffy at the moment. I've also done some decorating on my beach, and even had a go at a shell heart (pic in spoiler below..hey I tried, lol). If you decide to visit us, I hope you have a fun time! 

I'm happy to swap dream reviews, just drop me a PM/VM any time. And as always, I'll be visiting towns from this thread when I'm in the suite next ^_^



Spoiler: This is my shell heart attempt!




​


----------



## Tessie

^ Did you visit my town Pwick before? My villagers can't stop talking about you!  They always tell me they met someone from Cinnabar haha now I got to visit your town 


My town has been updated :3 nothing special though, since I just started playing a couple months ago XD but check it out if you guys wanna!  I so far only have 4 ppl who came to my dream town haha


----------



## Trickilicky

Tessie said:


> ^ Did you visit my town Pwick before? My villagers can't stop talking about you!  They always tell me they met someone from Cinnabar haha now I got to visit your town
> 
> 
> My town has been updated :3 nothing special though, since I just started playing a couple months ago XD but check it out if you guys wanna!  I so far only have 4 ppl who came to my dream town haha



LOL, yes I did! I guess I made _quite_ the impression on your villagers..haha  I'll visit again as you've updated (and haunt your neighbours once more!)


----------



## Rabiea

Hi! 

Name: Rabiea
Town Name: Rockwill
Dream Address: 7300-4678-1486


----------



## kiwi34fruit

*facepalm* My Dream Address changed! New update and address in my signature!


----------



## GuerreraD

Whoa, all you people have crazy beautiful towns...  Mine is nothing like that, pretty simple, but you're welcome to dream me!

Name: Phoenix
Town Name: New Leaf
Dream Address: 6400-4272-6819


----------



## FancyThat

Updated today because Stitches moved in , address in sig. Lots of toys, clothing and food around as usual as well . Feedback by PM is always appreciated and if you'd like me visit you in return please let me know .

I'm wearing a new design of mine in the dream, a newspaper dress to match the newspaper helmet and I'd love feedback on that as well . Some of my villagers are also wearing my QR designs, I intend to post up some of them in the Able's sisters section at some point so feedback is nice .


----------



## DoctorGallifrey

Name: Steven
Town Name: Aincrad
Dream Address: 5200-4748-7724


Nothing is really special about my town, I'd just love some dream visitors. I updated it just now


----------



## boorah

Hey everyone I did my first update in several months today. My town is about 98℅ done now, except for the beaches and after 10 months of toiling away I'm dying for people to check it out loooool.

Mayor Derek
Town of Mythic
DA in Sig.

I hope you'll dream! Thanks


----------



## crazycookie

Name: Nerina
Town: Gardenia
Dream address: 5200-4322-4727


----------



## Pamela71

Name: Pamela
Town: Rose Red
Dream address: 4800-3103-8605


----------



## heirabbit

__


----------



## marcko0412

Town Name: Pandora
Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082


----------



## Vizionari

Tenshi has been updated with an orange sunset! DA is 4200-4401-7842. Happy dreaming


----------



## SharJoY

Name:  Oma
Town Name:  Mystic
Dream Address:  4399-0722-8433


----------



## Lavandula

DA for my town of Crouton is 4200-3479-9916.

Last time I updated, I only had 1 visit...ever! Figure I should post it somewhere, lol


----------



## marcko0412

marcko0412 said:


> Town Name: Pandora
> Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082



Autumn Update


----------



## Lala0629

Name: Veronica
Town Name: Pok?hill
Dream Address: 5100-4717-1286

My town is nowhere near being finished, but you can come check it out if you want


----------



## Amissapanda

I guess I've never put mine up here, so I'll go ahead...

Name: Melody
Town Name: Mirage
Dream Address: 4200 - 2234 - 1331

I like making pattern pictures with my flowers (IE: See if you can find "SMILE!", "", a sun and some clouds in the blue sky, and three heart patterns.) I'll eventually add more when I get more of the colored flowers that I need. I've color-coded certain flowers around villager houses, too, and arranged some other visual flower displays. The design of my town is still a little bit erratic, but it's a work in progress!


----------



## awesomeelle2001

Name: Elle
Town: London
Dream Adress: 7500-2492-4239


----------



## jax1234

I want to add my second town, Mayor: Penny, After my mom who has passed away
                                             Town: Haven
                                             FC:4200-4722-0160

This is a wip  town, if anyone visits and would be willing to give me pointers, I would be thrilled to hear them.


----------



## Eline

Name: Eline
Town: Rosevale
DA: 7500-4789-0921

It's nowhere near finished yet, but I hope you guys like it


----------



## Psicat

Name: Jenny
Town: Terminus
Dream Adress: 5700-4749-3487

It's still a WIP and a little unorganized as far as flowers and decorations go so any recommendations would be great.


----------



## Vizionari

Dream town has been updated on Halloween! Go dress up in costume or scare the villagers in town ;D

DA is 4200-4401-7842. Have a _spooktacular_ time >:-D


----------



## Toadette

I would love it so much if people visited my town! I've been working hard on it and would love others to see it! 7200-4202-9009 Thank you!


----------



## Trickilicky

I have just updated my dream town during an unexpected Autumnal double-rainbow! There's seasonal outfits left out for visitors to wear, and plenty of toys and gifts to use. My mayor & two alternate characters houses are all decorated, as are my villagers houses. I hope anyone who visits has a great time dreaming of Cinnabar! ^_^ Dream address: *6600-2275-2009*



Spoiler: November double-rainbow in Cinnabar


----------



## TykiButterfree

Yay! I made a dream town on Halloween! I never made a dream town before. I wanted to wait until I remade my path patterns. It is Kingdom Hearts themed.  Come visit Ansem and Xiggy of NeverWas.
4500-4796-9602


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

~

The November celebration has begun!  Come and celebrate with me in my updated dream town!    Lots of changes occurred since the beginning of October.  And there are some new animals living with me too.  

DC: 5300.3390.1320


----------



## Melyora

Just opened my Dream Suite in my new town!

Very much a WIP, but I already like the overall feel of my town ^__^ I haven't gotten any PWPs yet (except the bridge, campsite and Dream Suite), but I'm looking forward to work with my town.

DA: 6900-4814-2909

I'll be visiting some towns now =P I'll send you a PM if I have.


----------



## Mayor Megu

Name: Megu
Town Name: Animaze
Dream Address: 4400-2932-8455

For anime fans - an anime-themed town!


----------



## Death Insurance

Town Name: Cadmium
Dream Address: 4200 2433 6684

Let me know what you guys think. The bottom is still WIP.


----------



## Sinister

I've updated my dream again.

Mayor: Rignelda
Town: Moon
Dream Adress: 6200-3331-3285


----------



## Batsu

My town's not anything special, but if you want to see a buttload of flowers??? please come visit, haha. The main thing I'm working on is my mayor's house, which has a kitchen (right room), sushi restaurant (left room), and a WIP dessert shop in the back room.

Mayor: Ekki
Town: Parumei
Dream Address: 5100-2146-7472


----------



## Dartagnam

I hope you'll like my town, it's very natural, with many flowers and a few paths...
I've found all my dreamies and they will stay forever!

Mayor: Gliabi
Town: Sophya
Dream Address: 6400-4818-8595

I will update it very soon...


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Mayor: Luna
Town: Moonbug
Dream Address: 4200-2128-1496


----------



## littlewolfpaw

Name: Littlewolfpaw
Town Name: Buck Wild
Dream Address: 4900 2153 2115

Buck Wild is a work in progress, it has two parks and some fun codes around to keep things interesting. Thanks for stopping in!!!


----------



## the_bria

Name: Bria
Town Name: Clom
Dream Address: 4300-2158-8074


----------



## Malsy

Name: Mally
Town: Fantasea 
Dream Address: 5200-2177-5603


----------



## Bcat

Come visit Our Town! Very much a wip. (Need to move get Katt out, clean up some of the landscaping, My house is a mess xD) 
But it's ok for now I guess. DA: 5500-4838-9095 
Also please feel free to leave comments/constructive criticism via vm.


----------



## marcko0412

marcko0412 said:


> Town Name: Pandora
> Dream Address: 5100-4322-7082



Updated for summer


----------



## CrimzonLogic

I updated my town for the first time in a while and it is now full of purple roses and mostly organized how I like it. Please visit and let me know what you think. 
I have it saved at night. Should I keep it at night or re-update during the day? I'm thinking that right before sunset would be nicer.


----------



## animalcrosser7

Please visit my town! It's one of the best Zen-themed towns you will ever visit! There is no space left un-designed by patterns. Make sure you explore literally every area! The giant modern house (Suki's house) is not completely finished yet (back room), that will be updated before the end of the year and should actually be finished soon! You're not going to regret coming....

Please excuse the items laying at the plaza, I'm using those to refurbish furniture.


----------



## alesha

Hello, I don't have s brilliant themed town, I just want to enjoy this ?30 worth game so it is worth it. If anyone wants to go to my dream town type in...

7100 3327 8038


----------



## pictureperfectLT

I would really love some feedback on my town! It's a work-in-progress, as I'm still breeding hybrids, building PWPs, and waiting for Fuchsia to move back in 
I'd like feedback on:
     -     How my path looks and its layout
     -     Where I should plant more pink-hydrangea starts in the bottom half of my town
     -     What PWPs you'd suggest would look good and where
I'm always looking for input! Thanks!

Mayor Agne
Town of Mayville
4900 - 2834 - 0564


----------



## especia

my dream address is 7200-4829-3333! its still very much a wip (especially the houses) but i like how its coming along c: let me know what you think if you visit!!


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. I updated Cinnabar's dream today: *6600-2275-2009*. I've remodelled the plaza and changed my path patterns. Also, I've worked really hard to re-colour a natural rock/grass path design to match the in-game Autumn grass/trees!
As always, there's seasonal outfits and lots of gifts around town for visitors! I hope you have a great time if you have a Cinnabar dream ^_^ Oh and be sure to visit Octavian - he's dressed as a Team Rocket grunt at the moment! Bless that angry little octopus, he's living out his dream lol <3



Spoiler: New path designs!




Zen paving outside Town Hall, and a natural rock/moss path.


Natural rock/moss path, and mossy wooden planks that I recently edited.





Spoiler: Team Rocket's newest member...


----------



## pictureperfectLT

*My town / dream town has been updated!* New PWPs have been added 
I would really love some feedback on my town! It's a work-in-progress, as I'm still breeding hybrids, building PWPs, and waiting for Fuchsia to move back in 
I'd like feedback on:
- How my path looks and its layout
- Where I should plant more pink-hydrangea starts in the bottom half of my town
- What PWPs you'd suggest would look good and where
I'm always looking for input! Thanks!

Mayor Agne
Town of Mayville
4900 - 2834 - 0564


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Come visit The Smurfs,Rainbow Brite,and Winnie The Pooh at the 100 acre wood.

This town is still a WIP,but it's coming along.The character houses mentioned are finished and i think they turned out pretty good.The house on the North part of town has not been decorated yet,but it will soon be my Looney tunes house.

Mayor Rainbow from Sunshine.
DC-4200-4843-5572.


----------



## LambdaDelta

if you want to see any/every pic

5000-3699-8537

- - - Post Merge - - -

just don't expect much of anything else


----------



## Campy

Almost done with my town! It's mostly a matter of rearranging flowers and some trees at this point. 

Dream Address: 7100-2191-1926


----------



## punkinpie

I'm almost done with mine! Just gotta finish some flowers beds and such... Oh, and only one villager house is finished, and that's the one below Pekoe's house...

5200-3491-2258


----------



## ACNL_MayorLola

Main character: Mayor Lola
Town's Name: Moon
Dream Address: 5200-4853-4841

My town's full of flowers! :3 I got a HUGE flower garden by my townhall. Please visit!


----------



## Toulousie

Name: Cathy (Mayor)
 Town Name: Mellphis
 Dream Address: 7100-4819-4255

Thank you for visiting!


----------



## raikishi

Name: Rei
Town: Valyr
Dream Address: 5200-4825-4755

I'd love landscaping help. There's patches of blank space I'm not sure what to do with ^^;;


----------



## Rhona1978

Name: Rhona
Town Name: Coupar
Dream Address: 7300-2236-3982 

I've been playing New Leaf since it launched in June 2013. My town is still a work in progress. I have landscaped half the town still working on the other half. Visits to my town would be most appreciated.


----------



## sakurakiki

Name: Rebecca
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 6800-2245-5605

Went forward so I could update my DA with the cherry blossoms blooming as it's the time of year that does my town justice.

Hope you enjoy visiting!


----------



## chaypi

please take a look!!

Name: chayla
Town Name: Ellice
Dream Address: 6000-4553-6442

ive been working hard on it!


----------



## KiloPatches

Here is my TPC:


----------



## Ponyu

I just updated my dream. <3 Please visit if you like!
_Morimint:_* 7300-2177-8149*


----------



## Psicat

Might as well post my dream address 4700-4863-2404!  My town is still very much a WIP but I think it's coming along nicely.  I would really love some feedback or any suggestions from visitors.


----------



## Professor

Name: Shorty

Town Name: StarCity

Dream Address: 5500-4911-0393


----------



## Batsu

Come visit Parumei! 5100-2146-7472

My town is still a major WIP, there are random flowers everywhere while I grow hybrids on the beach, and I'm still working on my alt houses.

My mayor's main room is decorated for the holidays and her house has a Japanese restaurant, a bakery, and a kitchen in the first floor rooms.  I also have a space-themed room in my attic and the basement... uhh... well, there are lots of villager pictures.

If you decide to check it out, my mayor's house is in the center of the map.


----------



## benben12

Come visit my town! DA: 5700 4478 0372. I promise you won't regret it. It's no longer WIP and am done with it


----------



## zombiepony

*Name:* Davey
*Town:* Piggyton
*Dream Address:* 5800-2672-2001


----------



## Toulousie

I delete my old town and now I have a new one! I would be happy, if you will dream in my new town!

*Name:* Peaches
*Town:* Mellphis
*Dream Address:* 7200-4930-5090

Thank you very much for visiting!


----------



## ShinyYoshi

I finally updated my Dream Address for the first time in over a year. My town has been a major WIP and I think it's pretty great right now  

Town: Termina 
Mayor: Majora
Dream Address: 5500-2304-7575


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Since it's almost Christmas, i thought i would post my Joy town.It has a north pole area with Santa's house, an ice rink and tree farm . 5600-3965-9382


----------



## MayorGong

Name: Arantxa
Town Name: Algaria
Dream Address: 7700-3275-9054


----------



## Candy83

I updated my first town, *Applewin*, and the latest Dream Address is 4200–4934–9674.


----------



## Vizionari

Tenshi has been updated on Tenshi's birthday! Enjoy the aurora, and spread the magic across town!

Dream address is 4200-4401-7842. Happy dreaming


----------



## oranje

My town isn't 100% yet (I'm still breeding hybrids and placing flowers), but my pwps, layout, and houses are now all done! 

Oranje
DA: 4200-3320-5754


----------



## Kirbylover

(Update)

Name: Donna
Town Name: Poyo ★
Dream Address: 6200-4945-6077


----------



## saehanfox

Town in winter after a cosmos genocide
DA: 4300-4127-9901
Town: Lareaux


----------



## Jenni122701

My town is Harmony. I'd welcome any to visit my Dream Town. I update often. 5900-4203-4636


----------



## daniduckyface

Hi looking for ideas on PWP placement and new landscaping ideas. Since i just placed down paths i would like some ideas. I have a blank spot where my Kid Cat used to live so ignore that. My DA is 4800-4874-2270. Please VM me with suggestions because i'd love to make my town even better.


----------



## SnoopDoggyHogg

Name: MealZ
Town Name: EDMLand
Dream Address: \/ Check out my signature!


----------



## daniduckyface

daniduckyface said:


> Hi looking for ideas on PWP placement and new landscaping ideas. Since i just placed down paths i would like some ideas. I have a blank spot where my Kid Cat used to live so ignore that. My DA is 4800-4874-2270. Please VM me with suggestions because i'd love to make my town even better.



Also can you go inside my house into the room on the left on the main floor? That is my kitchen and i need ideas to make it a bit better


----------



## DramasticStar

I'm no where near done since I restarted my town back in October, but I'm always looking for suggestions!

Name: Anic
Town: Beldam
DA: 5100-4878-0362


----------



## Verotten

May as well plug mine here, they're updated fairly regularly:

Name: Vera
Town Name: Gizvale
Dream Address: 7100-2263-8589

Name: Ciaran
Town Name: Lindale
Dream Address: 7500-4351-3356

Enjoy~


----------



## saehanfox

Name: Ike
Town: Lareaux
DA: 4300-4127-9901
updated with night Christmas lights setting


----------



## Tap Dancer

My info is all in my signature. I would say my town is "rustic." I have a lot of trees and flowers, but no paths at the moment. I'm planning to add on to my house, which is just three large rooms right now. I update my dream every day, so it will constantly change.


----------



## Wander

Name: Wanderlust
Town: Secrets
Dream Address: 5900-4790-7942

Updated Daily


----------



## ThePayne22

Got my town relatively together, so made my first Dream Address today. 

Name: Ethan
Town Name: Molossia
Dream Address: 5200-4992-6279

Feedback via PM or other methods is appreciated!


----------



## retrobowser

Name retro
town name kings star
dream address- 4900-4875-2724


----------



## Candy83

ThePayne22 said:


> Got my town relatively together, so made my first Dream Address today.
> 
> Name: Ethan
> Town Name: Molossia
> Dream Address: 5200-4992-6279
> 
> Feedback via PM or other methods is appreciated!




_Congratulations!_ 

I gave you the Lazy duck Drake from a Cycle town of mine. 

I will visit your newly established Dream Address using my Mayor Alicia from Temps.


----------



## lexy_

Mine is finished and it is  Cherry Blossom Festival

code is in  sign look for soledad 
cheers ^^


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

need some advice on how to turn Marisa's right room into a romantic hotel room
all in the sig; updated with an aurora in the sky

Soledad was amazing
Daichi's house was my favorite, but all the town and houses were great.


----------



## FancyThat

I updated my dream address in my main town today during the meteor shower ^^, there's lots of wrapped gifts and food about for your enjoyment , address is in my sig.


----------



## Fernweh

Town Name: Fernweh
Dream Address: 6400-4535-3381

Fernweh is a natural town with lots of flowers, trees and bushes.
I really appreciate every visitor!
I hope you can help me improve my town, just PM me your suggestion! ^^


----------



## Vizionari

Tenshi has been updated on an aurora! Recently reached 102 visitors to my dream town, thanks to those who visited 

DA is 4200-4401-7842


----------



## Luna Moonbug

my dream address is on my signature
haven't really got time to building cool pwp even though i have most of it
but my interior decorations in my 4 houses are cool...to me i think its cool lol


----------



## Tap Dancer

My dream address changed yesterday, so I updated my signature. I'll continue to do that any time it changes. I've been very good at updating daily.


----------



## Ras

Mayor: Greg
Town Name: Mirage
Dream Address: 5700-3256-1328

I last updated in the fall and just visited with my other game.  I really like the way my town was looking at that point, and now realize how the snow does get a little tiring.  I think you might enjoy it, hopefully.


----------



## Magicalcutzi

Name: Sarah
Town Name: Amethyst
Dream Address: 5000-4995-8718

My town isn't really that great yet though


----------



## Snowfell

Name: James
Town: Pemberly
DA: 4400-2771-1889

I updated last night during a meteor shower.


----------



## Luna Moonbug

Tap Dancer said:


> My dream address changed yesterday, so I updated my signature. I'll continue to do that any time it changes. I've been very good at updating daily.



i did not know that dream code changes...i have mine since it first came out and its still the same address...
did Luna say's why your DA changed?


----------



## raeofsunshine

Name: Rae 
Town Name: Elysium
Dream Address: 5100-5031-6840

It's a pretty new town, but coming along well, I think!


----------



## Ras

Luna Moonbug said:


> i did not know that dream code changes...i have mine since it first came out and its still the same address...
> did Luna say's why your DA changed?



I think it's if you don't update your dream in a long time or nobody visits in a long time.  I think if they visit, it keeps the dream code active.  Otherwise, it's a good idea to update it ever so often.


----------



## Candy83

*Applewin Dream Address Updated (01.16.2015)*

*Effective 01.16.2015:* I updated my first town, *Applewin*. 

_Out:_ Sprinkle, who has been transferred to a new town I may develop; she had her plot in a terrible slot in Applewin. (She was picked up, last October, from a void as she had been in another of my towns, Temps.) _In:_ Phoebe and Tia, both transferred from Temps. (Phoebe took the Uchi role from Tammy, who had left in December.)



_New Dream Address:_ 4200?5064?7603

_Keyword:_ *Applewin*. (There are at least three other _Dream_s from this town.)


----------



## Vizionari

Tenshi has been updated today with an aurora. Dream address is 4200-4401-7842. Happy dreaming.


----------



## Captain Crazy Chicken

Here is mine.
5600-2469-6413


----------



## Candy_Rose

I will add mine as well

Name: Rose
Town: Candyway
DA: 5300-4945-1512


----------



## Psicat

Updated my town.  It's still a WIP, but it's a lot more complete than before.  Dream Address: 4700-4863-2404


----------



## SpottyPup

Name: Courtney
Town Name: Clover
Dream Address: 7100-4204-9784


----------



## Foxxie

Updated my dream code since I achieved perfect town status the other day:

7400-5071-3470


----------



## Arabelle

Just updated my dream town!  If you love thunder/rain storm, dream of my town :3 I left an umbrella and other goodies in the town plaza C: 

Town: Dawn ~~ DA: 5500-4431-3754


----------



## Jesscar

Name: Jessii
Town Name: Adilith
Dream Address: 6500-4206-3854

I just updated my dream address so I would really love it if you could visit and give me your opinions


----------



## Tap Dancer

Luna Moonbug said:


> i did not know that dream code changes...i have mine since it first came out and its still the same address...
> did Luna say's why your DA changed?



No reason was given. Since I update daily and a few people had recently visited, I'm not sure why it was changed. When it changes, you're back at 0 visitors. You also don't get your 5K that day.


----------



## Lou

Hello, I have recently updated my town!

Name: Lou
Town Name: Cotton
Dream Address: 6300-4351-1913










My Forest town is Taisho Roman/ Ghibli/ Kyoto inspired ^^
There are Cherry Blossoms c:

A visit, feedback would be lovely ^^
Sweet Dreams


----------



## candiedapples

Name: Jenny
Town Name: Goldmoon
Dream Address: 5000-5119-5712

Hi, I just created a DA during a snowfall. The town is a WIP, since I have some trees and bushes to add still. However, I have all my PWPs down. Enjoy the clothes at the plaza and the toys at the train station!  There is no theme, but I hope you'll find it to be neat and cozy. Have a coffee at the Roost or stop by the mayor's gingerbread house for TV, karaoke, or video games. If you have any feedback, please let me know!


----------



## Arabelle

Luna gave me a new DA today so here's the new one: 

Town name: Dawn  ~  DA: 5500-5128-3236

A few new PWPs added.. and did a lot of landscaping done ^^*  also finished most of the rooms.. tho I haven't really decided what to do with two rooms in my mayor's house and side character's house's still expanding..  Visits & any feedback would be nice :3  Thanks in advance!


----------



## DCB

My town is still heavily a work-in-progress, but here's the DA.

4500-5059-5935.


----------



## FancyThat

I updated my main town tonight during a blizzard, there's lots of gifts and items about to interact with . Address is in my sig but also: 6300-2902-4216. 

My second town is a major wip and advice is always welcome if anyone wants to visit, address is under the spoiler tab in my sig.


----------



## Fernweh

Town Name: Fernweh
Dream Address: 6400-4535-3381

I just recently updatet my town! 
Fernweh is a natural town with lots of flowers, trees and bushes.
I really appreciate every visitor!
I hope you can help me improve my town, just PM me your suggestion! ^^


----------



## TheGreatBrain

My dream addresses have changed in my Farm town and Critters.I put the new codes in my sig.

Please visit Farmland and meet all the nursery rhyme characters.

Critters has a honey bee, Smokey The Bear as the forest ranger, Mittens the camper, and Lilly the frog.

Please visit so I can have some visitors  with my new dream codes.

Thanks so much.


----------



## ACNL Groupie

To the TOWN OF JOY!!!!

Your town is the Most Amazing Town I think I have ever seen!! You have an awesomely creative mind for designing! I had a Blast checking it out. Thank you for sharing it!!!   

- - - Post Merge - - -

I have just totally renovated my town. Feel free to come in and join my neighbors and relax!!

Dream Address is in Signature


----------



## TheGreatBrain

ACNL Groupie said:


> To the TOWN OF JOY!!!!
> 
> Your town is the Most Amazing Town I think I have ever seen!! You have an awesomely creative mind for designing! I had a Blast checking it out. Thank you for sharing it!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I have just totally renovated my town. Feel free to come in and join my neighbors and relax!!
> 
> Dream Address is in Signature



Thanks for visiting Joy. I'm glad you liked it.
I am in your town right now. I wont give a review, but your town is very lovely and I really enjoyed the houses too. I'm so glad I got to visit.


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. Recently I've done a huge 'spring clean' and completely re-landscaped a lot of Cinnabar! It's lush and green in the dream, so if you want to get away from the snow for a bit, come and visit us! ^_^ DA is *6600-2275-2009*

I've put a few pics in the spoiler. If you'd like to exchange visits/reviews, feel free to PM/VM me! I'll be swinging by the dreamsuite over the weekend, and hope to visit all who posted here recently 



Spoiler: Cinnabar's recent pics










​


----------



## FancyThat

Going to be visiting a bunch of these now for my dream badge in Kibble (I am so slow with getting badges ) .

Getting the last perminant villager for Kibble soon so can finally put my path back to how it was. Visits always welcome .


----------



## witchy

Name: Grace
Town Name: Moonrise
Dream Address: 5100-5183-0438


----------



## sakurakiki

Name: Rebecca
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 6800-2245-5605

An updated version of my town during the cherry blossom season.


----------



## silver_shroud

Name: Johnny
Town Name: Rock City
Dream Address: 4300-5191-0303


----------



## candiedapples

I definitely want to check out these towns!

I also updated my dream today. The address is in my sig. Got some more landscaping and stuff done. The main update is to the mayor's house, which has all six room and a new exterior. I'd appreciate any feedback about the town! Enjoy!


----------



## Candy83

*Dream Address Update: Applewin!*

I just did a Dream Address update for my first town, *Applewin*. (The key word, _Applewin_, should be accessed from Luna @ Dream Suite. There are several listings; most recent one is at the top.)

This update includes the new addition of the Jock hamster Hamlet.

The Dream Address is in my signature. (As indicated, it was updated 02.21.2015.)

- - - Post Merge - - -

*02.22.2015 @ 12:15 a.m. ET:* I forgot to add that I have changed the paths.






​


----------



## Foxxie

I just updated Bevelle this evening 

Feel free to stop by!


----------



## Vizionari

I just updated Tenshi because I haven't updated it in a month, I added a new log bench in the Imperial Gardens, so check that out. Dream address is 4200-4401-7842.


----------



## FancyThat

Just updated Kibble, finished my paths after plot resetting ^^ address: 6300-2902-4216.


----------



## Viva Xocolatl

Finished my Town! Visit it please!
Xocolatl Town

DA: 4500-4093-9769


----------



## brimast14

Name: Bri
Town Name: Starview
Dream Address: 4200-5194-1711


----------



## Fernweh

Name: Elena
Town Name: Fernweh
Dream Address: 6400-4535-3381

Mayor update :]
Fernweh is a natural town with lots of flowers, trees and bushes.
I really appreciate every visitor!
I hope you can help me improve my town, just PM me your suggestion! ^^


----------



## tolisamarie

I've finally finished decorating TheRealm. Please visit


----------



## Fairytale

Fernweh said:


> Name: Elena
> Town Name: Fernweh
> Dream Address: 6400-4535-3381
> 
> Mayor update :]
> Fernweh is a natural town with lots of flowers, trees and bushes.
> I really appreciate every visitor!
> I hope you can help me improve my town, just PM me your suggestion! ^^



Going to visit you today!

- - - Post Merge - - -



tolisamarie said:


> I've finally finished decorating TheRealm. Please visit



I love your town! So pretty <3


----------



## FancyThat

I updated my second town Mania today, I completely changed the paths and town flag, I also added a PWP and some wrapped gifts. It's still a major WIP (paths are not completely laid out due to planned landscaping) and feedback is always welcome via PM ^^. Address is under the spoiler tab in my sig but I'll post here also: 6000-4515-3500 .

My main town Kibble is also always being updated, it's mostly finished and I'm very pleased with it :3, address is in my sig and: 6300-2902-4216.


----------



## Shax

Name: Shax
Town Name: Jericho
Dream Address: 5800-5233-6682

Still a work in progress.


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I just updated my DA. 5400-3515-8043 Feel free to visit if you're interested.  It's a fairy-tale garden.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

What's this?  An update?  That's right, after a three month hiatus, I finally updated my town and it's here for you to see.

Join in the March Madness!  Come on by to Eutopia.  :3

5300.3390.1320


----------



## Souji

I just updated my dream town ! DA is 7600-3911-9364, please keep in mind that my town layout is still work in progress ! /w\


----------



## Candy83

I just updated the Dream Address for my main town Applewin. (No change in Address.)


----------



## meenz

Name: Aria
Town Name: Sprinkle
Dream Address: 5300-5215-2850


----------



## Piads

Nameia
Town name:- SeaHaven
Dream address:-5200-5193-0449


----------



## Msz-Dimplesz

Name: Allison
Town Name: Dutchess
Dream address:4200-3637-7821


----------



## OreoTerror

Name: Shannon
Town Name: Paradise
Dream Address: 6600-5257-9326


----------



## Tap Dancer

I'm playing a month ahead and I created a new character a few weeks ago. She has a house with two rooms. I didn't update my DA daily while I was working on her, but I'm back to doing regular updates again. Feel free to go meet Suzanne.


----------



## Arabelle

Tap Dancer said:


> I'm playing a month ahead and I created a new character a few weeks ago. She has a house with two rooms. I didn't update my DA daily while I was working on her, but I'm back to doing regular updates again. Feel free to go meet Suzanne.



Suzanne is very cute, and love her house exterior!! c: her 2nd floor room feels so cozy.  Very nice town! Love the cherry blossom trees ^^ 

-----

Name: Arabelle   Town: Dawn
DA: 5500-5128-3236

I did some major updates.  All houses are pretty much all finished, including my newest character Alice.  Her house is Alice in Wonderland themed - let me know what you think of her house & any suggestions would be appreciated c:  Hope you enjoy your dream ^_^*


----------



## saehanfox

Updated today
Town: Lareaux
Mayor: Ike
Dream Address: see second spoiler in signature


----------



## Tap Dancer

xsophiex said:


> Suzanne is very cute, and love her house exterior!! c: her 2nd floor room feels so cozy.  Very nice town! Love the cherry blossom trees ^^
> 
> -----
> 
> Name: Arabelle   Town: Dawn
> DA: 5500-5128-3236
> 
> I did some major updates.  All houses are pretty much all finished, including my newest character Alice.  Her house is Alice in Wonderland themed - let me know what you think of her house & any suggestions would be appreciated c:  Hope you enjoy your dream ^_^*



Thank you so much! 

I'm getting ready to log off for the evening, but I'll visit your DA tomorrow!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

My Sunshine town would like some visitors.

Come visit The Smurfs, Rainbow Brite, The hundred acre Wood, and The Looney Tunes.

Looney Tunes house is not 100% percent complete.

4200-5032-1648.


----------



## leahjo

Name: Leah
Town Name: Bree
Dream Address: 5400-4943-2521


----------



## TraceyJ

I have 3 dream addresses in my signature. Still working on them all but they're coming along nicely.


----------



## Reese

Name: *Reese*
Town: *Achewood*
DA: *5400-2850-3699*

Just did a fresh update for the first time in six months! Three new villagers, a few big changes around town and a lot of tiny ones. Gonna say it's 99.99% complete now (still not totally sure what to do with Ray's house exterior, and if I can figure out a way to fill literally every square in town without it looking too cluttered I'm gonna do it, lol). Comments/feedback/critique is always appreciated!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Finished my Looney Toon house.Please visit Winnie The Pooh in The Hundred Acre Woods, The Smurfs cozy little cottage, and Rainbow Brite and the sprites.

4200-5032-1648

Also have all 8 of the hamster villagers, in case you want to meet all the cute little critters.


----------



## Mayor Snowball

Name: Snowball
Town Name: Jager
Dream Address:4200-3435-5888


----------



## Msz-Dimplesz

Name: Allison
Town: dutchess
Dream address:4200-5253-8067


----------



## tarakdeep

My dream address is in my signature,  check it out if you want to.  It's still not  done yet any feedback would be appreciated


----------



## cosmic-latte

4300-5218-9932 is Latte's Dream Address, it's still a massive WIP though!


----------



## Hirosuka

Name: Misaki
Town Name: Serenity
Dream Address: 530-5283-5029

I'm still working on the city side of my town, but the modern side should be finished with projects and organizing


----------



## oranje

Name: Rachel
Town Name: Oranje
Dream Address: 4200-3320-5754
My town is updated and finally complete!


----------



## marcko0412

Name: Spencer
Town Name: Pandora
Dream Address: 5100-5320-9845

Fantasy life had made me abandon my town so I just picked it up again and tried to restore its former aesthetics


----------



## Gabriellaa

DA in my sig. A review is loved, ive worked very hard like many others and would love to hear what you think. If youre interested vm me and we can do a review for a review type thing.


----------



## FancyThat

Updated Kibble during the meteor shower yesterday, also a few new gifts around town. Address is in my sig :3.


----------



## blzkn575

Name: Vitor
Town Name: Parfum
Dream Address: 4200-3682-4867


----------



## Thievius Raccoonus

Name: Kraig
Town Name: Dawnstar
Dream Address: 4300-5339-9605


----------



## Campy

Updated mine for the first time in a few months yesterday!

DA: 7100-2191-1926
Town Name: Cadbury


----------



## benben12

DA: 5700 4478 0372.

My DA is not WIP and is done. Please visit and I promise you won't regret it. I have 7-11, clinic, cafe, etc at Angelica's house. Someone said that my 7-11 is the best looking 7-11 she has ever visited.

Please let me know if you like it


----------



## ribjaw

Name: Jen
Town Name: Eden
Dream Address: 5400-5325-3393


----------



## Toulousie

Name: Sheldon
Town Name: Curfield
Dream Address: 6400-5277-3445


----------



## lutrea

This is my first time ever releasing my dream address~
Please check it out!

The dreamy town of Chestnut~
4300-3664-0648



Spoiler


----------



## Plum Pudding

My first DA 

Mayor's Name: Plum
Town Name: Everleaf
Dream Address: 5900-5382-7739


----------



## Dae Min

Scribble has a lot of grasswear, but I really love it regardless

My DA is in the sig ;u;


----------



## pika62221

I'm trying to get more dreamers since I FINALLY got all the flower types and organized where I wanted them- only took me 2 freaking years, and 3,000+ hours!! 

Name: Jim
Town Name: O'Fallon
Dream Address: 5500-4441-1777


----------



## Arabelle

I'm so close to getting 100 dream visitors c: 

My DA is 5500- 5128- 3236.  Town : Dawn.  Fairy tale themed.
Recently updated during cherry blossom season.  Any feedback / comments would be appreciated c:  Alice has Alice in Wonderland themed house.. & Mayor Arabelle's basement is new too.  Hope you enjoy!


----------



## P.K.

I finally got my dream address up!
There are wrapped (and buried??) sweets around town and a little surprise for visitors.
I'd love to hear the opinions and feedbacks on it.
5900 - 5382 - 3881


----------



## Spyells

Hi! I'm new here. =)

My town is called: Disney. As you can tell by the name it's a Disney themed town. There are hidden mickey's all over town for you to find. There are also presents for anyone that comes to visit. The town tune is "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast". Please give me feedback and tell me what you think.

Dream Address: 4100-3769-1840


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Spyells said:


> Hi! I'm new here. =)
> 
> My town is called: Disney. As you can tell by the name it's a Disney themed town. There are hidden mickey's all over town for you to find. There are also presents for anyone that comes to visit. The town tune is "Be Our Guest" from "Beauty and the Beast". Please give me feedback and tell me what you think.
> 
> Dream Address: 4100-3769-1840



I'm a big Disney fan. I'll be visiting this evening. I can't wait. If you like, take a look at my Joy town. It's in my sig.It has some Disney houses.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Spyells- I'm in your town now.It's very lovely.This Disney pattern is really cute.I love the way all the characters look.I also really like how you mixed and matched furniture in Shanya's house.Thanks for sharing.


----------



## tarakdeep

Im finally done with my town :3 Took awhile but I have it done and saved in cherry blossom season.


----------



## Spyells

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm a big Disney fan. I'll be visiting this evening. I can't wait. If you like, take a look at my Joy town. It's in my sig.It has some Disney houses.





TheGreatBrain said:


> Spyells- I'm in your town now.It's very lovely.This Disney pattern is really cute.I love the way all the characters look.I also really like how you mixed and matched furniture in Shanya's house.Thanks for sharing.



I'm going to look at your town tonight. I'm excited to see it. Thank you for the feedback! I'm glad you enjoyed your visit. ^_^


----------



## toadsworthy

My dream address for Riften is almost complete, waiting on some PWPs to get requested is all

any visitors to it is appreciated! DA in my sig


----------



## isa

I finished my spring town with cherry blossoms. I have clothes, streetpass items, sushi roll, ogre masks and more presents! 

Mayor: Isa
Town: Settia
DA: 7800 4361 7636


----------



## Spyells

TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm a big Disney fan. I'll be visiting this evening. I can't wait. If you like, take a look at my Joy town. It's in my sig.It has some Disney houses.



I just wanted to let you know that I visited your town Joy. The town is amazing and reminded me of my childhood. The snow white and the seven dwarf's cottage was adorable. My favorite house was Santa's workshop. Christmas is my favorite holiday and I felt that it really captured the spirit of Christmas. I hung out in your town for a while because I didn't want to leave. Lol! ^_^


----------



## Snowtyke

Name: Jude
Town Name: Burnvill
Dream Address: 6000-5397-3450


----------



## Shinykiro

Name: Shiro
Town Name: Tokyo-3
Dream Address: 4600-2192-9379

I have goodies scattered throughout my town! My town always is raining and it's pretty natural with flowers and mushrooms and clovers scattered about. Please visit! ♡


----------



## NuttyS

I think mine have changed since I last posted, they're in my sig but will post here again anyway.

Name: Sian
Town Name: Hobbiton
Dream Address: 6100-4276-8073

Name: Gypsy
Town Name: Eternia
Dream Address: 7500-4162-6436


----------



## NyanTarts

Name: Flynn
Town Name: Fwufflyn
DA: 4600-5261-0680

Town is still a WIP. o3o


----------



## Angel-Immy

hi guys I've been working real hard lately n my dream town and would love for some feedback

thanks 

6100-5372-6768


----------



## realfolkblues

Hi everyone! I just restarted my town maybe 2 months ago? I could really use some feedback, and suggestions for pwps! Thanks!

Name:Juneau
Town Name:iglooo
Dream Address:4600-5320-2100


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Spyells said:


> I just wanted to let you know that I visited your town Joy. The town is amazing and reminded me of my childhood. The snow white and the seven dwarf's cottage was adorable. My favorite house was Santa's workshop. Christmas is my favorite holiday and I felt that it really captured the spirit of Christmas. I hung out in your town for a while because I didn't want to leave. Lol! ^_^



Ahh, thanks for visiting. Christmas is my favorite too. I just had to have the North Pole in my town.


----------



## Arabelle

Town: Dawn
DA: 5500-5128-3236

Re did some of the landscaping around my town c:  & finally reached over 100 dream visitors!  If you're looking for a dream town to visit, feel free to visit my DA.  My town is fairy-tale themed.  c:


----------



## rayta27

Here is my dream address for the town of Raytopia: 5500-4676-5082


----------



## Colour Bandit

Name: Emma
Town Name: FingRing
Dream Address: 7800-5112-6622

This was my one year challenge town but I stopped playing a while ago due to being ridiculously bogged down at work (I mean getting in for 6:30am and not leaving until 7pm most days and trying to maintain a town, no way  ) but now my hours have gone back to normal I have gone back to my town and have started playing it daily again. My town isn't stereotypically 'pretty', I have no paths, no bushes, barely any pwps and flowers and trees are dotted about randomly but I'd still like people to visit :3


----------



## ethre

My dream address is in my signature ! I just finished it. <3 It's 4800-3468-9192 ! ^^


----------



## CrossAnimal

It's nothing special, but what the heck. 

5300-4272-5861

We update weekly.


----------



## PlasmaPower

I'm just going to leave my Dream Address here. It's in my signature.


----------



## oranje

My town of Oranje is officially done! Please come and visit! 
DA: 4200-3320-5754


----------



## Trickilicky

Hi guys. Both of my towns have updated dreams, and as Taciturn is new, I'll be working on my dream badge there and using this thread to do so. So I hope your villagers are ready to get haunted in their sleep!

*Cinnabar's* dream address is: *6600-2275-2009*



Spoiler: Cinnabar photo and map








*Taciturn's* dream address is: *6000-5410-0896*



Spoiler: Taciturn photo and map


----------



## matcha

i updated my dream address, it's still a wip but i'm closer to being done now than i was before. it's in my sig!


----------



## crossinganimal

My dream address is 6400-5003-4362
I worked so hard on my illuminated avenue and I really like how it turned out. The bushes remind me of cotton candy lol. If anybody would just visit and give me an opinion on my illuminated area? My town isn't quite ready yet, but the avenue is ready so...  It's on the slim part on the right side, by the beach. Thanks!


----------



## EarthyBound

Name: Neku
Town name: Nemuro

Well finally! My Earthbound theme inspired town is finally done. Took me some time to make this theme alive. All the player houses are empty but the Town itself is done. I want feedback's on the town and criticism is allowed about my town. So you can hate on it but I did it for the people that are huge fans for Earthbound. So here's my Dream Address : 5000-5377-9669. Hope you guys like it!


----------



## GuillaumeNS

Hi everyone,
Anyone know an amazing japanese/zen town ?
thanks


----------



## Glitterpixie

Hello, my dream address is;
Mayor Kida,
Town Atlantis
dream address 6900-5420-4966

It's still a work in progress!


----------



## mills141

Finally finished landscaping my town and I'm very happy with the way it turned out! Now to work on my houses. My DA is 4300-4834-2223. Have fun!


----------



## animalcrosser7

Name: Sam
Town Name: Inertia
Dream Address: 4700-2753-9953


----------



## saehanfox

Name: Ike
Town: Lareaux
DA: in second spoiler of sig


----------



## peppy villager

Name: Lauren
Town: Honeydew
DA: 5700-5359-8207

It's a pink/fairytale town. Not finished but the progress so far is good, in my opinion.


----------



## tumut

It's a work in progress, just redid my paths.

5500-5167-4280


----------



## StrawberryCream

I'm still working on my town, there's a mess of flowers in one section and landscaping is barely finished.
My DA is 7200-5410-4033. I'd love to see some people visit.


----------



## Stalfos

Just updated my dream adress!


----------



## GoofTroop

Figure I'd give in my little two cents of a dream town. It's far from proper right now and I need to get more public works projects out of my villagers, but it has its little perks I think. Actually somewhat happy with how some houses are turning~

Name: Rashie
Town Name: A Place
Dream Address: 4100-5467-8885


----------



## GlitterNailPolish

Just updated because it's been a while.  5600-2148-5227
I'm still trying to figure out exactly how to set up the south west part of town, and I want to decorate with some bamboo somewhere, but not quite sure how yet.


----------



## azaleakid

DA: 4500 - 5473 - 1189

The idea of the town is basically it's a very old city that has rusted quite a bit. Trees and tulips have overgrown the area and mushrooms have claimed territory to many spots of town. The path is 1x1, pebbled, and there are small ponds. Bus is the main transportation. The eastern half is the old, nearly-abandoned city and the west is covered in green forests.

It's not a 100% completed town, but it's definitely more than 98% done outdoors-wise! (The inside of the homes is barely touched except for the tent so don't even bother looking inside the other two :'D.) Hope you enjoy my rust-filled city of antiquity!


----------



## Plum Pudding

Updated dream address with little presents scattered around town.


----------



## maounkhan

Name: Aoun
Town Name: My Town
Dream Address: 4800-5424-6792


----------



## PlasmaPower

Updated my Dream Address.

Go to 4500-5284-7936.


----------



## GlassMirror

Hello Everyone! You should visit my town. It should be pretty interesting... The story I mean. The story I made is about a family and a particular daughter. x3 This town is usually updated, so expect changes!

Name: Nashi
Town Name: Chikara
Dream Address: 5400-5434-3626 :3

Have a nice day..!


----------



## danikaphantom

I just finished my town! The name is Otterdam and it's a foresty natural path town with a library and lots of treats! See if you can find all 8 chocolate coins hidden throughout the trees and earn the golden ticket! 

Dream address: 4200 - 5504 - 7665 

I hope you visit!


----------



## mellotune

My town doesn't really have a story or theme, but if you'd like to visit my dream address is 5700-5504-7092


----------



## Trickilicky

Hey all. Recently I changed around a few areas in my tropical zen town, and I even got a shiny new dream address (thanks to me being dumb and updating it on the wrong system grrrr). If you're looking for a relaxing tropical dream, come and have fun in Cinnabar! ^_^ *DA is: 6600 5502 2591*

If you'd like to swap dreams, PM/VM and I'll be happy to visit ^_^


----------



## saehanfox

DA: 4300-4127-9901
Town: Lareaux
Mayor: Ike
Just updated last night.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Come visit Cherish. Interesting landscaping and fun houses. ( Breanna's house only has two rooms finished)

5800-5218-1456. Thanks.


----------



## patriceflanders

looking to dream a town w/ one of the following villagers :

Victoria
Drago
Cousteau
Coco
Antonio


thanks


----------



## MissyChai

patriceflanders said:


> looking to dream a town w/ one of the following villagers :
> 
> Victoria
> Drago
> Cousteau
> Coco
> Antonio
> 
> 
> thanks



I have Cousteau in my town.  You are welcome to dream my town.  The address is in my signature.


----------



## Chipped-Teacup

Address is in my signature


----------



## TheEchoTimes

4400-4700-6735


----------



## tumut

It rained today so I decided to update Outset's dream. 
5500-5519-0137


----------



## Holla

For anyone interested I have two very different towns. Starbell has a simple life/Zen Feel to it, and it's near complete as its my original town. Moondust is a Sailor Moon themed town but even if you don't like Sailor Moon you may still like it. It's still a fairly new town, but I'm slowly working away on it. ^.^ I'm hoping to make it an urban/princess type look once I unlock more PWP's.

Both Dream Addresses are in my sig below. ^.^


----------



## dammitdoll

Name: Sarah
Town Name: Sundae
Dream Address: 5000-5523-8524


----------



## kiamotors

Name: Kia.
Town Name: Onawa.
Dream Address: 4600-3941-7741.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Name: Sarah
Town Name: Altamira
Dream Address: 7200-2292-6458


----------



## PandaMasque

Luna changed my dream address. ;0(
new one is 4300-5550-9369.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Updated dream on a sunny day, I have outfits in town plaza and little presents scattered around town.  If you are lucky you might even catch the cat bus.


----------



## Shay10

*Phil just insulted me...*

He asked me to go pick cherries for him because he doesn't have the right clothes to go cherry picking.wow Phil Is mean.i was wearing overalls.he called me a cherry picker!!!


----------



## Rabiea

Hello! 

Name: *Rabiea*
Town Name: *Rockwill*
Dream Address: *7300-4678-1486*


----------



## marierock13

I just wanted to suggest that anyone looking for a nearly-finished, fully landscaped dream might want to consider visiting my town of Fishbowl.

The town is dedicated to the memory of my late pet, and includes the human reincarnation of a fish, a mossy memorial tombstone, and the careful co-ordination of landscaping with nearby structures/houses.

The dream address is in my signature if you are interested in visiting.


----------



## ch20youk

Just uploaded my dream address for the first time! Town *Midori*, Mayor *Keiko*, DA *5300-5540-0962* C:
I won't bother you all with pictures, but if you're wondering what it looks like click here! I went for a "colorful" look, if that makes any sense c:


----------



## Akeea

Name: Akeea
Town Name: Stencil
Dream Address: 4600-5244-4772


----------



## TheGreatBrain

I made a few new rooms in my Cherish town.

Butterfly room
Jester themed Birthday party.

I love making fun, colorful rooms. I would love some dream visits.The town is unique too.

Cherish- 5800-5218-1456


----------



## Psicat

Updated dream for the first time in two months.  I made many changes, especially in the houses.  The town now has a Kingdom Hearts theme throughout. If anyone would like to visit Twilight the Dream Address is in my signature.


----------



## seigakaku

VISIT my dream it's almost complete!! 


*4900-2613-9033*


----------



## Jacob

Name: Jacob 
Town Name: Jakecity
Dream Address: 4100-2374-1493

i wont tell you what its like, you can be surprised


----------



## Hippie

Name: Hippie
Town: New Leaf
Dream Address: 6500-3389-3733


----------



## Bosca

Name: Shane
Town Name: Umbra
Dream Address: 6400-4132-4069


----------



## PlasmaPower

Decided to do a little renovation in my town. Come by if you want!

4500-5284-7936


----------



## TikiBones

Name: Ponty
Village: Almonte
Dream Address: 4800-5564-3638

There are cherry blossoms & treats! :3


----------



## CrossAnimal

Got a new address: 5300-5558-0151


----------



## moonchu

TikiBones said:


> Name: Ponty
> Village: Almonte
> Dream Address: 4800-5564-3638
> 
> There are cherry blossoms & treats! :3



just visited and this town was really pretty and well thought out, i'd recommend it.


----------



## sherlockholmes

Name: Brad
Village: Pobobe
Dream Address: 7700-2470-8997

Also have you added all of the bit blocks dream diary town codes yet?


----------



## russetfur1128

Name: Falls (Only for namesake XD)
Town Name: Gravity
Dream Address: 4900-5444-3493


----------



## Candy83

*Recommending a 'Dream' in … 'ACNLpics'*

It's been five months since I posted a thread about my villager pictures' themed *ACNLpics*.

_Here is a link:_

@ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254000-Introducing?-ACNLpics-!​

*Dream Address: 5900?5033?4735*.​


----------



## pillow bunny

Candy83 said:


> It's been five months since I posted a thread about my villager pictures' themed *ACNLpics*.
> 
> _Here is a link:_
> 
> @ http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?254000-Introducing…-ACNLpics-!​
> 
> *Dream Address: 5900–5033–4735*.​



OMG I LOVE YOUR TOWN!!! Mind if I make a tumblr post about it?


----------



## Candy83

pillow bunny said:


> OMG I LOVE YOUR TOWN!!! Mind if I make a tumblr post about it?



Thank you!

_And …_

Go ahead!

I don't mind.

If you do it…I'd appreciate a link to your tumblr post.


----------



## TikiBones

captain_katie said:


> just visited and this town was really pretty and well thought out, i'd recommend it.



Awh, thank you! ^___^


----------



## seigakaku

Updated! Added a shrine for my anime wife lol. DA is in signature


----------



## Gemstones

5300-5358-0526

I update daily and am pleased with my progress, landscaping with bushes to be done very soon (as soon as Hydrangeas bloom so I can work with which colours I already have planted) and I am nearly done my Ocean Castle, just need an Island Vista wallpaper before I can tie the whole house together <3 Excited!


----------



## Sinister

Mayor: Rignelda
Town: Moon
DA: 6200-3331-3285


----------



## Neon Skylite

So. I want to see my dreamies so bad, so I'm sharing it here.

Name: Neon
Town: Skylite
Dream Address: 7700-5592-5615

If anyone visits me, can you tell me my dreamies?


----------



## ams

4300-5569-2084

If you have a few minutes please visit! So far I've only had 1 visitor 

I'm relatively new, so it's definitely a work in progress but I'm starting to be pretty happy with it! Especially my villagers, lots of kitties <3


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I'd love to hear what anyone thinks of my town
If anyone can give me some advice on certain spots, it'd be appreciated.
I don't know what to do with the empty sidewalk left of Reimu's and maybe what to do to improve Yukari's backroom


----------



## Ashuro

Hi Yukari, I'm going to visit your town by dream. I'll comment just after.


----------



## Ashuro

Ok. Wow, I have several things to say.

First, I like the overall look of your town. The oriental themed town is well known but you cleverly appropriate it to give it a unique look, and that's ultra important. The rain suits well this town and add a bit more fantasy in this town. But still generally speaking, there is a lot of fantasy in this place. It made me think of a parallel universe created by Miyazaki (it's a compliment). The way you landscaped your town is an invitation for discovery, travel but also for evasion and dream. 
And also, we can see that this town was made by a girl, lol, not because there is much of girlish elements (that's not the case) but because there is a bit of randomness in this landscaping. It's not at all a negative point, quite the opposite. The randomness here means that you did it with a lot of personal feelings (intuition) and the overall gives to your town some artistic aspect that you can't see well in some "well-squared" and very organized town (which is rather male thinking). 

_(But it doesn't mean that boys can't make artistic town, lol, I'm a boy myself and I'm rather proud of my town)_

I like the variety you have in this town. You have indeed several areas that go well with your theme, even the arid area with these dead trees. I like the way some of these trees are surrounded by the road patterns, very artistic, and it goes well with the depraved lamp. Plus, the stonehenge in this area adds a mysterious aspect that suits well the house of your witch. (I'll speak about the houses later). Unfortunately, I regret that the dry ground patterns used for this arid area badly cut the natural grass left for the trees, flowers and bushes. But you can't do anything to fix it. No one can, we have to deal with it. : / Still in this same area, I liked the wind turbine before the cliff. Despite the fact that this is a modern PWP, it still contrasts really well with the traditional and rural appearance of your town.

The lighthouse in the corner of the town, before the cliff, is always a great idea. The camping site is separated from the rest of the town, it's more intimate for the campers, I guess. I like the zen area near your town hall. I also enjoy the emplacement of your tower and how it's fully opened to the large road/place. 

I'm not a big fan of the coffee emplacement, tough. I think it is too close to the house ahead. It would deserve to be more spaced out.
The second thing I'm not convinced with is the entrance of your city (near the train station). I like your fountain emplacement and the flower clock a lot, same for the bushes and trees around, but the way the patterns brutally ends around the train station itself give me the impression that it's still incomplete. It's only my opinion, but I say that because I think that your town's entrance has a lot of potentiel with your already existent trees, PWPs and bushes around it. 

The road that led you to the Japanese bell is cute (in the top right of your city). Then I went to your beach, it's crowded by flowers, lol, but I kinda like it that way. It can be an idea for decorating beach. 

To conclude, I'm in love with your houses. I think that your different rooms from your different human characters made me travel even more than your city itself. The way you arranged your furnitures, the overall aspect of your design interiors... there are really great (specially Yukari's, and I wouldn't change her backroom, I think that it is really nice that way). The empty sidewalk left of Reimu's don't really bother me... It's a very small empty space so it's not disturbing at all. On the contrary, it's more spaced like that.


----------



## WinterWolf

Name: Neer(Zelda)
Town: Hyrule
Dream address: 4700-2142-4697
(town not finished yet but is looking good so far.)


----------



## MissyChai

Trickilicky said:


> Hey all. Recently I changed around a few areas in my tropical zen town, and I even got a shiny new dream address (thanks to me being dumb and updating it on the wrong system grrrr). If you're looking for a relaxing tropical dream, come and have fun in Cinnabar! ^_^ *DA is: 6600 5502 2591*
> 
> If you'd like to swap dreams, PM/VM and I'll be happy to visit ^_^



I visited your town via the dream suite, and wrote about it on my blog ... Adventures in Cinnabar


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Looking for DA with Cheri.


----------



## candiedapples

The sleepy town of Goldmoon got an update during a June evening! Take a minute to have a picnic by the light of the moon and fireflies. Go for a swim and dry off with a cup of coffee. There are 3 new villagers - Chief, Skye, and Poppy. Address is in my signature! Also, let me know if you want me to dream of  your town as well.


----------



## MissLily123

Name : Lily
Town Name: Alva
DA: 5600-4095-2448

I would love if you stopped by to visit guys!


----------



## MayorGong

Name: Arantxa
Town Name: Algaria 
Dream Address: 7700-3275-9054

I updated my dream adress, feel free to visit ^-^


----------



## TheGreatBrain

MayorGong said:


> Name: Arantxa
> Town Name: Algaria
> Dream Address: 7700-3275-9054
> 
> I updated my dream adress, feel free to visit ^-^



I love your houses. The town is also very lovely.


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

Isabelle for president! said:


> Looking for DA with Cheri.



I have Cheri! She's one of my dreamies, feel free to visit her. My town is having slight improvements made, so some bits may seem unfinished until I can update again on Monday.


----------



## Isabelle for president!

Shiny Spritzee said:


> I have Cheri! She's one of my dreamies, feel free to visit her. My town is having slight improvements made, so some bits may seem unfinished until I can update again on Monday.



Thank you I'll visit your DA tomorrow then!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey guys!  New theme for the month.  Blue and white.  Come over to my town and check it out!

5300.3390.1320


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

4800-5483-8257

Mine's not quite done since I still gotta rearrange a lot of flowers. But that's boring and I don't wanna bother with that right now.


----------



## ATheBuoy42

Name: Marien
Town Name: Prism
Dream Address: 5100-5630-2725


----------



## Plum Pudding

Just updated mine during a lightning storm at night.  Enjoy!!!

It's a zen town with lots of clovers and mushrooms.  I just got a gardener's badge for breeding hybrids , I have totoro designs which are public and lots of little presents scattered around town.

Have a play at the park in front of the cafe!


----------



## eulaliavox

Come visit Avalon! 
Dream Address: 5600-2161-5319


----------



## Meilumi

Name: Mei
Town Name: Sonder
Dream Address: 4400-2232-3867

Just updated my town during the cherry blossom festival! It's still a WIP, but there's a bathhouse and loads of flowers.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Mine's having a thunderstorm right now if you'd like to see


----------



## Athelwyn

*Name:* Jareth
*Town Name:* Goblin
*Dream Address:* 4100-5606-8152

It's entirely themed after the movie, "Labyrinth," and I made all of the patterns myself.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Athelwyn said:


> *Name:* Jareth
> *Town Name:* Goblin
> *Dream Address:* 4100-5606-8152
> 
> It's entirely themed after the movie, "Labyrinth," and I made all of the patterns myself.



I'm in your town now. IT'S AWESOME. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## The221Believer

Baker has been updated recently! Feel free to come visit Lucille's 221B, the Reichenbach Cottage where Jim Moriarty lurks, and...Shay the pattern mule. 

Even if you're not a Sherlock Holmes fan, there's still plenty to appreciate in Baker's moonlit snowfields. Come escape the summer heat. There are plenty of outfits and a few treats available for dream visitors, too!


----------



## Athelwyn

Thank you _so_ much!  I'm so glad you enjoyed it!
Wait...oh my goodness, I've visited your town of Sunshine before (found it on tumblr somewhere) and I really loved it! So creative and well put together. I'll have to visit your others, too!





TheGreatBrain said:


> I'm in your town now. IT'S AWESOME. Thanks for sharing it.


----------



## The221Believer

Updating Baker in an aurora right now~ it's beautiful.


----------



## mayorfrozen

I got 3 towns sooo:

Name: Frozen
Town Name: Cupcake
Dream Address: 6600-4421-8103

Name: Sapphire
Town Name: Teaside
Dream Address: 7800-5611-1883

Name: Maple
Town Name: Rainford
Dream Address: 6400-5643-7766

Cupcake is complete, the others are still WIP!


----------



## Maverick

Name: Faize
Town: Eldar
Dream Address:5600-4310-4896

I'd love if you could visit.

I must warn about slight horror themes.

Would greatly appreciate any review/criticism of town/what I can do to improve~ ovo


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Maverick said:


> Name: Faize
> Town: Eldar
> Dream Address:5600-4310-4896
> 
> I'd love if you could visit.
> 
> I must warn about slight horror themes.
> 
> Would greatly appreciate any review/criticism of town/what I can do to improve~ ovo



Your towns really cool.I had a lot of fun exploring your creepy town. Although, I 'm not real sure what's going on. Maybe you could pm me the story?  Also, I love the upstairs and right room in Faizes house. Thanks for sharing your dream code.


----------



## moubliez

Visited! Loved Lucille's house.


----------



## disneydorky

Name: Jessica
Town Name: Dinoland
Dream Address: 5800-5524-2740 
 Always a work in progress, but I love my little town.


----------



## Bon Bonne

I updated my DA before Alice left, will update it again soon.

I'm seeking advice on some pwp placements and such.
I want to put a cube sculpture and bell... somewhere. I also wanna have a custom design sign that says "do not feed the animals" on it again, and I don't know where that should go. maybe near Re-Tail...?
I can't remember if I removed my picnic blanket before I updated, but I want to move that a little bit, if not completely somewhere else. maybe by the windmill if I end up not keeping it near the campsite.
I also want to make a park-ish area, at least with the jungle gym and a sandbox. that's all I've got, and I'm not sure if I wanna add like, the tire toy or whatever. don't have it yet anyway. I'm just not sure where I wanna put it. I could do it near the campsite/closer to the cliff once Bunnie's out... but I'm not sure.
now that Alice is gone, I wanna put something next to my second character's house. I'm thinking the water well. if anyone's got a different suggestion, feel free to mention it!

edit: so I always forget about all the buffer room pwps require. I really hate that so many spaces behind are needed. and what for? ugh. so that effectively ruined my water well plan, at the least. requires too much buffer room to go right by Bertha's house, which is unfortunate.
I put the flower bed close, but only as a temp. I'm thinking I wanna put the hammock there once I have that. it'll also be close to Clay's house, so I think that'll work well enough.


----------



## Lunar Dust

My town is Tertium, and the dream address is 7300-5449-5338
It's nothing special, but it's my town and I like it the way it is. I'm earning the Bells for a windmill at the moment, and eventually constructing a sort of wind farm.

I made the paths myself, mainly because I couldn't find one that worked for me


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ok so I lied, I couldn't wait!!

I decided to take a nap in the lovely sleepy world of Tertium, and it's a really pretty world!
I loved the Flowers and the paths, brilliant for someone who made them themself.
The first place I went was the first house next to the plaza, I loved it!
It was super posh with the music.
I loved the upstairs too, it was like a bathroom! 
After that I went back outside, and I spoke to Rachel who said Welcome to me.
The second house was a bit plain.
And then I went outside the house, and found Jaron, who told me thanks!
After that I went down and saw the massive modern Town Hall, which I loved the look off!
I walked down and around, loving the amazing look of the town! I bumped into Sterling who told me the town was fun.
I went to walk through a path, but stupid Poncho was in the way and I couldn't go through so I had to go around, stupid Poncho.
Then I found the modern police station, I talked to Copper and he said I should enjoy my stay. I tried to steal a umbrella but Copper told me it can't be mine and refused to give it to me.
Then I got a bit hungry, so I stole some pears and enjoyed munching on them.
I saw Lobo was inside his house so I paid him a visit, he told me that his place is cool and I got fed up with him so I went outside. After all of that I got lost and bored with the endless maze so I gave up and walked back to the plaza and woke up .

I really enjoyed my stay! Thanks so much.
My dream address is 7200-5591-6709
It's not finished and I didn't work on it so it's just how it normally is. Thanks! :3.


----------



## Melyora

I'd love to visit a DA that has Olivia, Deirdre, Pecan, Kitty or O'Hare in their town =) I want to see them!


Plus,

My DA is *7300-5631-6703*

I've quite recently restarted so it's still very much a WIP, but please come visit!
I'd also love some suggestions as to where to place the Caf?! It should be available as a PWP soon and I am wondering what would be a good place for it.
And while you're there, please enjoy the Petting Zoo (2nd character Lakin's house). Also still a WIP, but the first room is mostly done =D


----------



## Lunar Dust

Slammint said:


> I went to walk through a path, but stupid Poncho was in the way and I couldn't go through so I had to go around, stupid Poncho.



YES. I apologise on behalf of my stupid last villager, who decided to place their path in the worst place possible.

Thank you so much for your visit, I'm so glad you liked it!! I must dream of your town ^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz

Lunar Dust said:


> YES. I apologise on behalf of my stupid last villager, who decided to place their path in the worst place possible.
> 
> Thank you so much for your visit, I'm so glad you liked it!! I must dream of your town ^_^


Oh hahaha thanks. Yeah i was like -_- Poncho, are you kiddin' me..
Let me quickly update my town, I worked on it since yesterday 

- - - Post Merge - - -

It's updated


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Melyora said:


> I'd love to visit a DA that has Olivia, Deirdre, Pecan, Kitty or O'Hare in their town =) I want to see them!
> 
> 
> Plus,
> 
> My DA is *7300-5631-6703*
> 
> I've quite recently restarted so it's still very much a WIP, but please come visit!
> I'd also love some suggestions as to where to place the Caf?! It should be available as a PWP soon and I am wondering what would be a good place for it.
> And while you're there, please enjoy the Petting Zoo (2nd character Lakin's house). Also still a WIP, but the first room is mostly done =D


I have Olivia.
Enjoy your time in Gensokyo


----------



## Ghostly

My DA is from the signature. Even if my town isn't complete, I was thinking if anyone can come in. The only things I have to finish my towns is to put many cedar trees around my town. I don't care for the flowers though.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Melyora said:


> I'd love to visit a DA that has Olivia, Deirdre, Pecan, Kitty or O'Hare in their town =) I want to see them!
> 
> 
> Plus,
> 
> My DA is *7300-5631-6703*
> 
> I've quite recently restarted so it's still very much a WIP, but please come visit!
> I'd also love some suggestions as to where to place the Caf?! It should be available as a PWP soon and I am wondering what would be a good place for it.
> And while you're there, please enjoy the Petting Zoo (2nd character Lakin's house). Also still a WIP, but the first room is mostly done =D



I have O'Hare o'here : Catlips D.A.- 4500-5582-9486
I also have Pecan here : Rhubarb D.A.-5000-5558-1449


----------



## Melyora

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I have Olivia.
> Enjoy your time in Gensokyo





Nunnafinga said:


> I have O'Hare o'here : Catlips D.A.- 4500-5582-9486
> I also have Pecan here : Rhubarb D.A.-5000-5558-1449



Thank you both! Olivia was pretty cute! I like her, definitely a potential villager for me!
O'Hare was great! I might want him too, except that I have Genji and Marshal already. They are too much alike XD
Pecan was cute, but I don't think she fits in my town O_O Her eyes creeped me out a bit.

Thank you again, it was great to see the villagers first!


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Name: Leah 
Town: Ipswich
Dream address: 6100-5221-0299


----------



## The221Believer

Major updates to Baker today, including Jim Moriarty's house and new villagers! Weather report: cherry blossoms are drifting in the wind, glimmering with starlight. DA is in signature!


----------



## HannahBanana247

Name: Hannah
Town Name: Sunville
Dream Address: 7700-2188-0409


----------



## Dinosaurz

The221Believer said:


> Major updates to Baker today, including Jim Moriarty's house and new villagers! Weather report: cherry blossoms are drifting in the wind, glimmering with starlight. DA is in signature!



I might vist your tonight, at 2am in the morning I like to vist dream addresses as everything else is always closed.


----------



## duckvely

Name: Janelle
Town Name: Hapiland
Dream Address: 5200-4965-3603
It's not finished yet but I'm a bit happy with it so far ^^


----------



## Akimari

Still updating my town at the moment, any suggestions with pathing and placement for trees/bushes/etc. would be helpful! My dream address is in my signature~


----------



## Dinosaurz

duckyluv said:


> Name: Janelle
> Town Name: Hapiland
> Dream Address: 5200-4965-3603
> It's not finished yet but I'm a bit happy with it so far ^^


I love your town! It's like a massive rainbow at spawn. It's so cool.
I love the house too with the ski room, it's amazing.
I got lost a bit but it's cute.
:3

Apart from stupid Shep blocking the path..


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Melyora said:


> I'd love to visit a DA that has Olivia, Deirdre, Pecan, Kitty or O'Hare in their town =) I want to see them!
> 
> 
> Plus,
> 
> My DA is *7300-5631-6703*
> 
> I've quite recently restarted so it's still very much a WIP, but please come visit!
> I'd also love some suggestions as to where to place the Caf?! It should be available as a PWP soon and I am wondering what would be a good place for it.
> And while you're there, please enjoy the Petting Zoo (2nd character Lakin's house). Also still a WIP, but the first room is mostly done =D



I love the petting zoo, and the cute custom design sign. Deirdre lives in my Critters town. It's in my sig. You have a big empty space over by the lower left bridge. That might be a nice spot for the cafe. Maybe close to the river, above the path.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> Still updating my town at the moment, any suggestions with pathing and placement for trees/bushes/etc. would be helpful! My dream address is in my signature~


Your town was a bit bare, but I liked the paths :3. Stupid merengue was blocking the path but it's cool . I think loads of pretty flowers would be better. But I understand you only just started it xD


----------



## duckvely

Slammint said:


> I love your town! It's like a massive rainbow at spawn. It's so cool.
> I love the house too with the ski room, it's amazing.
> I got lost a bit but it's cute.
> :3
> 
> Apart from stupid Shep blocking the path..



Haha I'm just holding Shep for a friend so I just plot reset him where he wouldn't destroy anything ^^` The house with the ski room is a season-themed house. The upstairs room is supposed to be the current season (summer) but I haven't moved it yet.

Thanks for visiting though


----------



## Dinosaurz

duckyluv said:


> Haha I'm just holding Shep for a friend so I just plot reset him where he wouldn't destroy anything ^^` The house with the ski room is a season-themed house. The upstairs room is supposed to be the current season (summer) but I haven't moved it yet.
> 
> Thanks for visiting though


Haha your welcome, Sheps still annoying . Yeah I thought it was, thinking about it the egg room and mush room and stuff made sense . I like to vist most people's dream places of they comment here because everyone should have there place visited and reviewed :3.  Your welcome I liked it


----------



## Akimari

Slammint said:


> Your town was a bit bare, but I liked the paths :3. Stupid merengue was blocking the path but it's cool . I think loads of pretty flowers would be better. But I understand you only just started it xD



Thank you! I'm doing lots of breeding, trading, and buying to add pretty flowers to this bare lil town of mine


----------



## Dinosaurz

Akimari said:


> Thank you! I'm doing lots of breeding, trading, and buying to add pretty flowers to this bare lil town of mine



Yeah, I think it will look really good


----------



## Ghostly

Just updated my dream address right now. Not sure if there is something I forget.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ghostly said:


> Just updated my dream address right now. Not sure if there is something I forget.



I will visit your later .

I like to visit everyone's dream addresses xD


----------



## Dinosaurz

Ghostly said:


> Just updated my dream address right now. Not sure if there is something I forget.



I love your town so much! I like the Robot themed house and the Foodish Themed House.
I also love all the PWPs.
The games room was my favourite!! .
Your people in your town kept on confusing me, it was summer, then spring, then fall or winter xD.
I jumped so much in the house, when I went down the stairs omg the dolls scared me so bad! Nope. XD


----------



## Awesomeness1230

I have a dream address to share! Please note this is NOT my town. NOT NOT NOT. AND NOT.

4800-2245-2005


----------



## Ghostly

Slammint said:


> I love your town so much! I like the Robot themed house and the Foodish Themed House.
> I also love all the PWPs.
> The games room was my favourite!! .
> Your people in your town kept on confusing me, it was summer, then spring, then fall or winter xD.
> I jumped so much in the house, when I went down the stairs omg the dolls scared me so bad! Nope. XD



I'm glad you like it 

It seems that the only thing I forgot about my town is that there is something that didn't match to the character and the house. Obviously, Ghostly doesn't match with her house as it has nothing to do with space. So I once update my dream address again by having something that may or may not surprise everyone. At that moment I guess my town is finished.


----------



## Kaede

Just updated my dream address also, if you guys want to take a look.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Kaede said:


> Just updated my dream address also, if you guys want to take a look.



Ok :3. Il visit it now and leave a review :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaede said:


> Just updated my dream address also, if you guys want to take a look.



OMG your town is amazing!!!!! I love the flowers and Link and Mario. I just love everything :3.
The beach with all the flowers is cute too!!! XD
Your town truly is amazing!


----------



## Kaede

Slammint said:


> Ok :3. Il visit it now and leave a review :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> OMG your town is amazing!!!!! I love the flowers and Link and Mario. I just love everything :3.
> The beach with all the flowers is cute too!!! XD
> Your town truly is amazing!



Thank you so much!
I'm glad you enjoyed your visit!
I'm running out of things to do in my town so it's pretty much staying that way!
trying to find a clear night to update again, and I might do something with that red section on the bottom of my town. But that's about it


----------



## mitzi_crossing

Name: Mitzi
Town: Meow
DA: Look in signature!!

My town is not finished or put together, whatsoever. But I enjoy visiting peoples towns through the Dream Suite, and hope you enjoy visiting mine too!


----------



## Akimari

I just have a quick question about my own Dream Address. I went to Luna today and apparently my Dream Address changed? Why is that?


----------



## Vizionari

After a much intense preparation, Tenshi's dream address has finally been updated for the cherry blossom festival! DA is *4200-4401-7842*. Have a wonderful dream =)


----------



## seigakaku

Just updated mine again, to the spring blossoms! Please take a gander!! DA address in sig


----------



## Akimari

I got a new Dream Address, so I lost my whole 2 visits that I had on my town. I'm still updating it, so if anyone wants to see the progress and offer suggestions, please do so! I'm going to be adding some new patterns too since I unlocked the sewing machine for my other pattern mule character


----------



## saehanfox

Updated today
Town: Lareaux
Mayor: Ike
DA: 4300-4127-9901


----------



## HHoney

If anyone has a cycling town that has a DA I'd love to visit your town. Or any towns with a theme. Or both!


----------



## Kaede

H-Star said:


> If anyone has a cycling town that has a DA I'd love to visit your town. Or any towns with a theme. Or both!



Hey man, just replied to you on your thread.
hope it helps!


----------



## Akimari

Kaede said:


> Hey man, just replied to you on your thread.
> hope it helps!



Off topic a bit, but I just went to your dreamtown and saw my villager, Hans, over there. He actually recognized me too! Your cycling town looks really cool too, just saying


----------



## Kaede

Akimari said:


> Off topic a bit, but I just went to your dreamtown and saw my villager, Hans, over there. He actually recognized me too! Your cycling town looks really cool too, just saying



Ha! thanks, I guess.
Only amount of work that went into it was sortin all those NFS sets out for easy dupin.


----------



## Ghostly

I look at everyone's dream towns today and despite that some towns are either complete or in the middle of progressing, I'm surprised that people have no concerns of the placements (Dreamies, Permanent PWPs).


----------



## Akimari

Ghostly said:


> I look at everyone's dream towns today and despite that some towns are either complete or in the middle of progressing, I'm surprised that people have no concerns of the placements (Dreamies, Permanent PWPs).



By everyone I hope I'm included too What do you mean by that exactly?


----------



## Ghostly

Akimari said:


> By everyone I hope I'm included too What do you mean by that exactly?



Four people (in order) in page 129 that I visited their dream towns. Honestly, I was planning to visit all their dream towns (page 129). But unfortunately, I miss one of them because I was getting back to IRL work. I might go back to do it tomorrow though.


----------



## Mint

I updated my towns that were on the first page. I'll post them here too.

My Sky themed town
Name: Choco
Town: Parfait
Dream Address: 4300-2123-9138

My Japanese town
Name: Scy
Town: Potato
Dream Address: 2800-0429-5106

WIP town
Name: Frill
Town: Shimmer
Dream Address: 5300-2739-1920


----------



## leahhhhaaaaa

Name: Leah
Town: Ipswich
Dream Address: 6100-5221-0299


----------



## Imaginetheday

I created my dream town yesterday! 

Dream Address: 5600-5711-3008


----------



## Akimari

Alright, I need some legit dream town help. If someone could visit my town, then go down to the southside of the town and give me some ideas on what I can do to fix things up there, that'd be wonderful. I just, don't know what to do there. I'm thinking of going with a less-nature type of scenary like I have in the north half but I don't know how to really go about it. I have most of the PWP's so any suggestions of what to add would be helpful, though different paths are out of the question since I've already used up all 3 characters for pathing and need to save my fourth slot for plot resetting. 

I also want to know if making a little park center in the open area between Retail and Town Hall would be a good idea. I'm lost at what to do with that open space. 

My DA is 5400 - 5698 - 0472, any suggestions on anything at all would work actually!


----------



## Chanyeol

Name: Kelly
Town: Mintea
DC: 7100-5382-7203


----------



## Satu

Name: Satu
Town Name: Ponpon
Dream Address: 7500-5220-2365

Welcome♡


----------



## ZzDreamerzZ

Name: Luna
Town Name: Pinewood
Dream Address: 4300-5701-6866


----------



## Voluptua Sneezelips

I'd appreciate some feedback on my town, if anyone's willing. 
Name: Vol
Town Name: Groddle
DA: 5600-4251-4439

I uploaded tonight and it's rainy and dark, but that isn't really the mood I'm going for...it just happens to be the town's weather at the moment. There are a couple of specific pieces of feedback I'm looking for (though comments on anything at all are welcome!):
1. flowers: I haven't done anything with my flowers as yet and am not sure what colours I'd like to use. I'm leaning towards violets, along with white, black and orange flowers, but let me know what you think would suit the town.
2. are there any areas in the town that you think work well, or that you think should be re-landscaped?
3. I'd love to know what you think of the 2 character houses south of the river, just north of the beach. The other two houses are works in progress, but the 2 southernmost ones are basically done.

Any and all feedback is welcome. And thank you!
Cheers,
VS


----------



## Aoki

just finished landscaping and would love some feedback ??

Name: Aoki
Town Name: West Egg
Dream Address: 4100-5698-2943

Ty !


----------



## Stalfos

Last chance to visit Skullbay in spring before update. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Updated with new paths and villagers (Rowan and Anabelle)! Happy dreaming! 

6600-4063-7895


----------



## misspiggy95

Going to visit some dreams as I am bored, will edit all my commentary into this post ^_^

First up!
Town: *Skullbay*

Don't mind me, I am going to start out with a snack with my favorite fruit, peaches!
Love how colorful and cheery the town is!
Is this your fishing chair in front of Aryll's house? 
LOL'd at the pyramid in Lucky's back yard

Next town is:
*West Egg*
This may just be me, but I am not a fan of flower designs, I would rather see the real flowers here
BUT I FOUND ICE CREAM!
I like the hot spring area with the lilies and bamboo, very calming
Bless you
love the music in the main room of Aoki house, fits the theme well 
what is on the design of the alpine furniture? o.o
not sure what the basement is? food/sloppy/cardboard storage?
I am thankful for the rain coat, though it isn't raining right now!
Still look cute though!
I swear is this a scavenger hunt or something? you have all sorts of goodies! I just got some throwing beans!
Aww poor bruno, just being used for paths, what a sad life
I see those black lilies and orange lily on your beach, you know ill be coming to you asking if i can buy them MHHHHMMMMM
Did i say there was something wrong with the tent? DONT ACCUSE ME
Love the little campfire in there though
And poor Beau, no one around him to hang out with!
Overall alright town, I get very picky with things, like grass matching the pathway grass n such, but thats nothing we can control.
Lots of mushrooms though, i was tempted to try to eat them all


----------



## Arabelle

Town: Dawn
Mayor: Arabelle
DA: 5500-5128-3236.

Fairy-tale themed.. Updated during cherry blossom festival :3


----------



## mayorcas

Name: Cas
Town Name: Mythrael
Dream Address: 4300-5458-1917


----------



## Auri1898

Name: Joey
Town Name: Zooville
Dream Address: 4500-5711-6555


----------



## Daiya-chan

Name: Nadia
Town Name: Animania
Dream Address: 6400-5410-4723

 when searching by town name, three Nadia's will appear due to having my address changed three times now ; A ; but if you want to see how it used to look, go ahead!


----------



## Gobygaga

*Sandybay*

Hay visit my town!!! It's called Sandybay and its dream address is 7100-5740-9127. Would appreciate feedback.


----------



## Meilumi

Still looking for feedback on my town!

Name: Mei
Town Name: Sonder
Dream Address: 4400-2232-3867



Spoiler: Visit if you like what you see




​



Any comments/suggestions would be much appreciated!


----------



## Gobygaga

Would love some feedback on my town!!! Sandybay and the dream address is 7100-5740-9127


----------



## PaperCat

Name: Bryn
Town Name: Red Oak
Dream Address: 4400-5732-5281

My town is still a work in progress, but I would love suggestions.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated Pallet the other day! Same address as last time.


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

This is late, but July update is here.  The theme is rainbows.
5300.3390.1320

Have fun!  Next month I'm taking out the paths and all of my public works and starting everything over.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Gobygaga said:


> Hay visit my town!!! It's called Sandybay and its dream address is 7100-5740-9127. Would appreciate feedback.



I love your paths.The bamboo area with the wood patterns between them looks beautiful. The custom signs are so cute. First time I've ever heard of or seen Biff. He's a likeable looking character. Catherine looks adorable. I love her outfit. Placing the pear tree in front of the one space path and bridge was very clever. Great job on the Hotel.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meilumi said:


> Still looking for feedback on my town!
> 
> Name: Mei
> Town Name: Sonder
> Dream Address: 4400-2232-3867
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Visit if you like what you see
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137607View attachment 137600View attachment 137608View attachment 137609View attachment 137603View attachment 137606View attachment 137601View attachment 137605View attachment 137602View attachment 137604​
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments/suggestions would be much appreciated!



The flowers and cherry blossoms look beautful. I love all the carnations, and the bamboo are perfectly placed. I've think  seen your town before.? I recognize the house. It looks great. The cabin room is my favorite.

- - - Post Merge - - -



PaperCat said:


> Name: Bryn
> Town Name: Red Oak
> Dream Address: 4400-5732-5281
> 
> My town is still a work in progress, but I would love suggestions.


I like your town name. Cute pattern around the town tree. The area in front of the mayors house looks great., and I love the exterior of the house. Bryn is a cute character too. Placing the bamboo along the cliff is unique, and looks great with that pattern. Nice job on your town so far. I would love to visit again when it's farther along.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Updated Pallet the other day! Same address as last time.



I love your colorful paths and the clothes you left out are so cute. I remember visiting your town before. The Pascal sign is adorable and I love Wally's house. The main room is great.( Although, I love every room). The other houses are great too. I really enjoyed my first visit and had a great time visiting this time too. I love that arcade in the basement of Kieran's house. I'll be visiting again.


----------



## Akimari

So I "updated" my DA, meaning that I've updated the town to show how I've completely done away with my landscaping since I'm going to be redoing the paths. HOWEVER, the entire southside of my town is loaded with flowers. The only part that doesn't have flowers is maybe half a row near the lighthouse. So if you guys wanna see a half-barren town and run over a bunch of beautiful flowers, come check mine out.


----------



## ShadowBlackDarkness

Name: Shadow
Town Name: Hoshi
Dream Address: 5100-5715-5818

My dream address changed for no reason this past week, putting me back at 0 visits...second time this has happened since using the Dream Suite...oh well...

Recently, I built a ton of PWPs to get the perfect town PWPs and golden watering can, so my town is not how I want it. While there are still some PWPs I want that I still need to unlock, it'll be changing a lot this next month or two. I decided to put this here in case anyone wants to see my town.
I update it daily, so have fun!


----------



## TheLostEmpire

Name: Arielle
Town: LostLake
Address: 5700 4689 1718


----------



## Stalfos

Updated with dual radiant rainbows.  And two more pwp:s.


----------



## Meilumi

TheGreatBrain said:


> The flowers and cherry blossoms look beautful. I love all the carnations, and the bamboo are perfectly placed. I've think  seen your town before.? I recognize the house. It looks great. The cabin room is my favorite.



Thank you! And awesome, glad you like the house! My town's still a WIP so far, but it's getting there!


----------



## Mayor Jasmine

Here's my info just in case anyone wants to stop by and check out my town. (I have done a lot on it, but it's still a bit of a work-in-progress though.)

*Name: Jasmine
Town name: Clarity
Dream address: 4100-5708-4913

*Thank u! ^_^


----------



## TikiBones

I'll be updating my dream address later today, but I want y'all to have a chance to see the cherry blossoms one last time before they're gone! I've received lots positive comments about my town, so I'm really excited and eager to update. Almonte is almost totally complete now. The only thing left to do is work on villager interiors, and Salty's house. c:

Here's the DA: *4800-5564-3638* *<3*


----------



## Tulippy

Name: Kayla
Town Name: Kalmia
Dream Address: 6100-2291-1791


----------



## Akimari

Welp, got my DA updated for the third time. I used to have around 18 visits, so I'm kinda sad that I lost my DA again since 18 was high for me.  Though I DID realize that updating your DA on a different 3DS console is what changes it, so I'll just never do that again.

Anyways! My town is still a WIP, but more PWP's, better pathing, more flowers and trees are gonna be coming soon. The DA is *5400-5802-1861*, thanks!


----------



## Potsie33

Name: Potsie
Town: Bea-xing
Dream Address: 5400-5790-4631


----------



## TikiBones

Updated DA with a beautiful orange sunset! Please let me know what you think 

*4800-5564-3638*


----------



## Shiny Spritzee

I've just finished re-landscaping my town. I've changed some bits and added more PWP's. I'm completely happy with it now, so I have no need to update again. Both the houses are complete as well. My mayors house has max points in the fairytale theme challenge. My town is very pink and girly, if anyone else likes that sort of thing


----------



## 3dsatackman

Name: Atackman
Town: Jamonkia
Dream Address: 4900-5812-5409


----------



## Arabelle

My town is complete c:  here's my thread.. [x]
Town: Dawn  ~  Fairy-tale themed.
DA: 5500-5128-3236.


----------



## Unknowntv

Name: Madison
Town: Imagine
Dream Address: 4500-5724-8631


----------



## Cacogen

Name: Chelsea
Town: Cocoa
Dream Address: 4800-5795-3613


----------



## saehanfox

Updated again after clearing some flowers and trees.
Town: Lareaux
Mayor: Ike
DA: see sig "experience Lareaux for yourself!"


----------



## Kaede

Small update to DA.
Still need to work on inside of houses, but outside should be done for good, I think?
I always come up with new things but now I'm really starting to run out of space to work!
Let me know if you have any suggestions!
DA in my sig


----------



## seigakaku

Just updated mine!! Please visit! There's treats in some places


----------



## Trickilicky

I updated Cinnabar's dream yesterday. It's a tropical zen town and there's loads to see, have fun if you decide to visit! 
The DA is: *6600 5502 2591*.


I finally finished my blue-themed town this week! Bluewood is a blue-forest town, it's a cute little place that was really fun to make and I put a lot of detail into it. Even the villagers and player houses & interiors are blue! Its DA is: *6000 5410 0896*. 



Spoiler: Bluewood postcard











I'll be working on my dream badge in Bluewood soon, and I hope to visit all the recent towns posted! ^_^


----------



## Yuppu

I just put down paths and updated my dream town! So If you feel like it, you're very welcome to come visit!
DA: *6300-5817-4975*


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Trickilicky said:


> I updated Cinnabar's dream yesterday. It's a tropical zen town and there's loads to see, have fun if you decide to visit!
> The DA is: *6600 5502 2591*.
> 
> 
> I finally finished my blue-themed town this week! Bluewood is a blue-forest town, it's a cute little place that was really fun to make and I put a lot of detail into it. Even the villagers and player houses & interiors are blue! Its DA is: *6000 5410 0896*.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Bluewood postcard
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'll be working on my dream badge in Bluewood soon, and I hope to visit all the recent towns posted! ^_^



I'm in love with Bluewood. Blue's my favorite color so I figured I'd love it, but it's such a pretty place.


----------



## Leppi

I finally finished my town! Please visit!! 



DA: 4400-5838-5587

Thank you!


----------



## effys

I'd love some feedback on my town! Be critical if you want because it'll help me better my town. It's a WIP but I've spent millions upon millions getting it into shape. My DA is in my signature~


----------



## Dinosaurz

Trying to get my dream badge, if anyone wants I can do a quick pop in of there town? Quote me if you want me to review it


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Slammint said:


> Trying to get my dream badge, if anyone wants I can do a quick pop in of there town? Quote me if you want me to review it



I'd love it if you did that. c:

...that is, if you haven't already before. I've lost track.


----------



## Leppi

Slammint said:


> Trying to get my dream badge, if anyone wants I can do a quick pop in of there town? Quote me if you want me to review it



I'd like this, too!


----------



## Dinosaurz

I can help you both today .
^_^


----------



## Dinosaurz

MrGameAndScotch said:


> I'd love it if you did that. c:
> 
> ...that is, if you haven't already before. I've lost track.



Lol, I visited your town before. With the wet suit hunt, I still know where it is xD
I love your town, the colours are awesome. I love the layout and everything... It's just so beautiful xD! . I really enjoyed my tour. It's so pretty just to walk around.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Leppi said:


> I'd like this, too!



I loved your town! It's so pretty and floral.
I enjoyed it xD The flowers are beautiful.


----------



## Psicat

Name: Jenny
Town: NewVegas 
Dream Address: 4100-5686-5105


----------



## OreoTerror

Updated my DA!
Shannon
Paradise
6600-5257-9326


----------



## Kadilya1978

Name: Kadilya
Town: Ethereon
Dream Address: 5600-5829-3678


----------



## ieRWaZz

I just updates my dream adress 

*7400-5707-7502*


I'm so excited that the landscaping turned out so cozy and pretty 
It's not totally finished tho, so any feedback is very welcome


----------



## StarlitSkies

No one has visited my dream yet... and I know my town is only new... but it would be cool if she didn't seem so sad about 0 views next time I update! 

Name: ✩Kitty✩
Town: Powgila
Dream Address: 5400-5847-1411


----------



## Sweetley

Name: Francine
Town Name: Maryford
Dream Address: 6900-5843-7524


----------



## StarlitSkies

Francine-chan said:


> Name: Francine
> Town Name: Maryford
> Dream Address: 6900-5843-7524



I just had a lovely dream of Maryford - your house is awesome   I hope my house can be that awesome one day 
Also rather jealous of all that perfect fruit!  I saw a perfect pear on day 1 but I didn't know what it was and I sold it   Hoping another will show up soon!


----------



## TheEchoTimes

Name: Savannah
Town: Echo
Dream Address: 4400-5614-0572


----------



## StiX

Mine changed today... >_<

Name: Joel
Town: Fewlane
Dream Adress: 6600-5881-0276


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated mine during a nice sunset


----------



## Akimari

Updated my DA for the fireworks festival tonight! I usually go for an 11pm update but the festival looks pretty too~ DA is in my signature, please visit using the DA and not by a town search since there's 3 different versions of my town up.


----------



## Kaede

Updated. Put things inside other characters houses, ect.
Still have a little more to add to them, but waiting on deliveries from nooks!


----------



## Anthos

Name: Anthos
Town Name: Castalia
Dream Address: 4900-4109-2605

Would love some feedback on my town. I'll be sure to repay the favor, as I'm working on my dreamer badge.


----------



## Akimari

Anthos said:


> Name: Anthos
> Town Name: Castalia
> Dream Address: 4900-4109-2605
> 
> Would love some feedback on my town. I'll be sure to repay the favor, as I'm working on my dreamer badge.



I like reviewing DA's, so if you don't mind I'll provide some feedback on yours!

Imma assume you don't have a Beautiful Town Ordinance enacted? I'd suggest enacting it for a day and updating your DA when it goes into effect so no dead flowers are there~

Hm, flowers and bushes seem to be very scattered. There isn't really a consistent type of thing going on with the flowers, their locations, colors, types, etc. They're all just, well, there. Same for the trees as well. Scattering isn't bad, but it makes everything feel sloppier than it should, yknow? 

The fountain in front of the town hall looks pretty nice! You've also got some good bridge placements, along with a good Cafe and Police Station placements~ I can tell you have a campsite type of idea going on near, well, the campsite, so I'd probably recommend some more trees/bushes surrounding that area. A lot of the other PWP's seem kind of out of place though... like the random totem pole and log bench. The log bench would fit a lot better near the campsite imo. Basically everything in general is just kinda spread out and a bit disorganized. BUT, that can most definitely be fixed!

Maybe write down which PWP's you definitely want to keep so you can do some hardcore demolishing. Get a bit of a better idea as to where things will go and how they'll incorporate with paths, flowers, and trees. If you don't like pattern paths, sort of get an imaginary path going using trees, flowers, and bush starts to get you started. Organize your flowers too! You can organize by either color or type, but I recommend color. Ask yourself what colors of flowers you'd prefer and which you wouldn't, and focus on keeping those in your town.

Oh, if you do post feedback on mine, please note that it's still very much a WIP so things that are bare aren't permanently bare, but rather I've not discovered what to do with them yet.


----------



## Bosca

Just updated my DA for Umbra, time is around 7pm or so and I've sort of hit a wall with what to do in town, but it's still being worked on. If you do visit, lemme know what you think. 

Dream Address: 6400-4132-4069.


----------



## Anthos

Akimari said:


> I like reviewing DA's, so if you don't mind I'll provide some feedback on yours!
> 
> Imma assume you don't have a Beautiful Town Ordinance enacted? I'd suggest enacting it for a day and updating your DA when it goes into effect so no dead flowers are there~
> 
> Hm, flowers and bushes seem to be very scattered. There isn't really a consistent type of thing going on with the flowers, their locations, colors, types, etc. They're all just, well, there. Same for the trees as well. Scattering isn't bad, but it makes everything feel sloppier than it should, yknow?
> 
> The fountain in front of the town hall looks pretty nice! You've also got some good bridge placements, along with a good Cafe and Police Station placements~ I can tell you have a campsite type of idea going on near, well, the campsite, so I'd probably recommend some more trees/bushes surrounding that area. A lot of the other PWP's seem kind of out of place though... like the random totem pole and log bench. The log bench would fit a lot better near the campsite imo. Basically everything in general is just kinda spread out and a bit disorganized. BUT, that can most definitely be fixed!
> 
> Maybe write down which PWP's you definitely want to keep so you can do some hardcore demolishing. Get a bit of a better idea as to where things will go and how they'll incorporate with paths, flowers, and trees. If you don't like pattern paths, sort of get an imaginary path going using trees, flowers, and bush starts to get you started. Organize your flowers too! You can organize by either color or type, but I recommend color. Ask yourself what colors of flowers you'd prefer and which you wouldn't, and focus on keeping those in your town.
> 
> Oh, if you do post feedback on mine, please note that it's still very much a WIP so things that are bare aren't permanently bare, but rather I've not discovered what to do with them yet.



Thank you for the critique. I was definitely going for an _au naturale_ look. Flowers are meant to resemble fields of wildflowers, but are still set beside others of their types so that they can breed hybrids. I definitely spread my trees and bushes out to resemble a random look, as opposed to hedges. It is because so many towns I have encountered are carefully manicured that I decided to attempt a more wild, forested look. It is the same reason that I have naturally worn dirt paths from my gameplay instead of designed tile paths.

Something you didn't comment on which was specifically organized was that all fruit and tree types are regional, as well as the bushes (although it's hard to tell when so few of them are blooming). So while the trees and bushes aren't in manicured arrangements, they do vary by which area you're in. That's probably kind of hard to notice if you haven't been told to look for it, though. I use the night owl ordinance because I play so late and don't make much use of time travel. I water the flowers fairly regularly, though, so I'll just watch for a day where none are wilting and upload then so things seem more idealized.

Thanks for all the feedback. It certainly gives me some things to consider. I'll check out your town when I play tonight and be sure to comment back.


----------



## BowserFanGurl1999

I finally have the Dream Suite!
Dream Address: 5500-5889-0999


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bosca said:


> Just updated my DA for Umbra, time is around 7pm or so and I've sort of hit a wall with what to do in town, but it's still being worked on. If you do visit, lemme know what you think.
> 
> Dream Address: 6400-4132-4069.


I shall visit in 5 minutes xD


----------



## Bosca

Slammint said:


> I shall visit in 5 minutes xD



Awesome, hope it wasn't a bore at the very least.  and I shall visit yours too, I love the idea of a wolf town.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Bosca said:


> Awesome, hope it wasn't a bore at the very least.  and I shall visit yours too, I love the idea of a wolf town.



 ok going in 5 minutes now. I completely forgot.


----------



## Bosca

lol no worries.


----------



## Anthos

Akimari said:


> Updated my DA for the fireworks festival tonight! I usually go for an 11pm update but the festival looks pretty too~ DA is in my signature, please visit using the DA and not by a town search since there's 3 different versions of my town up.



Finally got around to visiting your town. It's very pretty. I can see a lot of the principles you recommended to me reflected in your town. The petal-strewn grass tiles near your plaza are eye-catching and very natural looking. There weren't a ton of PWPs yet but those that were there matched nicely with the overall look of your town. Aki's yard was wonderfully elaborate, and I think the cabin room was my fav part of the house.

I notice you said you updated for the fireworks festival, but I didn't see any going off. I don't know if this is because you have updated since then or because dream towns don't reflect those events, but I just thought I'd let you know.

Overall: great job. Would love to see it once it's completely developed.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Bosca said:


> Just updated my DA for Umbra, time is around 7pm or so and I've sort of hit a wall with what to do in town, but it's still being worked on. If you do visit, lemme know what you think.
> 
> Dream Address: 6400-4132-4069.



Great town! I can tell a lot of work has gone into it. You make good use of paths, blending them organically with the nearby PWPs. Some areas feel a little claustrophobic, but it's not too bad. It kind of works to counterbalance the large, open plaza spaces. I'm not usually a fan of the illuminated objects, but their consistent use and wise placement gives me new appreciation for them. I love your sign pointing to the Roost cafe, and I think you have a cool town flag too.

Yours is definitely a town to be proud of. Congrats.


----------



## peppy villager

Come visit my hot mess of my town! It's very pink, very forest-y, very natural. It's really pretty in my opinion, just messy at the current moment. DA in sig! Let me know if you visit!


----------



## Bosca

Anthos said:


> Great town! I can tell a lot of work has gone into it. You make good use of paths, blending them organically with the nearby PWPs. Some areas feel a little claustrophobic, but it's not too bad. It kind of works to counterbalance the large, open plaza spaces. I'm not usually a fan of the illuminated objects, but their consistent use and wise placement gives me new appreciation for them. I love your sign pointing to the Roost cafe, and I think you have a cool town flag too.
> 
> Yours is definitely a town to be proud of. Congrats.



Thank you very much for visiting! I'm glad the illuminated pwp weren't an eyesore in the end and I can imagine the areas you mean being claustrophobic, I'm one of those people that like "busy" looking towns.  But yeah, thanks for all the compliments, I feel much better about the progress of the town now, especially my custom paths and flag. I shall get a nosy at yours too!


----------



## xiaonu

4400-5891-6850~ any advice welcome ;v;


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated; would be happy to know what people think



xiaonu said:


> 4400-5891-6850~ any advice welcome ;v;


it's been awhile since I took a nap.  will have review here once I'm done snoozing

PinkPaws

Town:
Likes:
-Cherry Blossoms!! XD
-Nice patterns compliment weather
-PONPONPON!
-...    THE HECK?!  How did you get golden roses in your pond?!  SERIOUSLY!! HOW?!  I MUST REPLICATE IT!!!
-Nice log bench near river
-nice use of round topiary
-... AGAIN???!!!  Now it's pink and white carnations in the river!!  HOW?!
-path on the beach is actually kinda nice; never seen that before

Dislikes:
-hot spring is lonely and no path leads to it
-path seems to go around flower arch and wisteria trellis.  going through can be much nicer. 
-park area can go unnoticed without path
-pwp's between cliff and path look odd
-villager homes all in a row look fairly plain and too organized and leave the rest of the town feeling empty
-lots of empty spaces

Homes:
Olivia's House:
Exterior: matches town perfectly
Main: nice and great designs
Right: interesting kitchen, though cake sitting on the floor is weird.
Left: nice, but I don't quite know what it is... a very nice utility room?  Love the designs on the tables
Basement: kinda nice, but kinda hodgepodgey
2nd Floor: again, nice but hodgepodgey and a little empty

Jay's House:
Exterior: matches town perfectly
Main: chilly! I like.  The ice shelf and bed are in the way of the doorways though
Right: ...hm.  rococo and 7/11...  needs some focus and furniture
Back: a little empty, but I think I like where this is going
Left: fully expanded but totally empty.
Basement:...hm.  just hm.
2nd Floor: playroom floor with messy and rococo... well if that floats your boat...

Suggestions:
-try planting those clovers going through the trellis and arch
-more trees and bushes
-try removing some of the pwp's on the southern cliff and adding more plants instead
-add another table or two in Olivia's right room for the cake and other items on the floor
-Jay's house needs some direction and organization.  And furniture.
-maybe some bamboo near the hot spring
-PWPs: bell, zen bell, zen garden, wind turbine, zen clock, fairy-tale light

Rating: 3.75/5

Final Thoughts:  It was rather hard to judge.  The highs were high and the lows were low.  You have some great stuff and some room for definite improvement.  I'd suggest you visit my town since we seem to have some similar tastes.  I think that-
...what the...
...a picnic basket, illuminated heart, and lighthouse... on the beach...
well...






oh, and you might like this


Spoiler


----------



## Akimari

Alright, so my town is actually nearing its completion. You'll notice some tacky pink lilies around the house, but those are just there for reference as to where the houses are on my map since I move around my PWP's using a RAM editor, so they're all temporary. I also know that the more southern side of my town is incomplete, so that's a work in progress, but much of the northern part and the area around my home is done. The campsite will have some added stuff too though.

OH, and there is a huge path of nothing where a villager moved out. That spot is reserved for whenever I end up getting my last dreamie, Filbert, so just pretend that there's a home there. I also know that I updated it during the day time, but since I have illuminated items the town is normally updated at night, usually at either 7pm or 11pm. So keep that in mind as well.

Any compliments, advice, or criticism would be _very_ helpful, so if you can visit my DA and give me your thoughts, that'd be great. The DA is *5400-5802-1861*. If you want to, I can visit and give my thoughts on anyone who visits mine and does the same.~ Thanks!


----------



## Akimari

Yukari Yakumo said:


> -...    THE HECK?!  How did you get golden roses in your pond?!  SERIOUSLY!! HOW?!  I MUST REPLICATE IT!!!
> -... AGAIN???!!!  Now it's pink and white carnations in the river!!  HOW?!



I'll be the first to tell you that them doing that can't be achieved through legitimate methods. Pretty sure they used a hacking program on their 3DS to move PWP's on the beach and place flowers in the water, because in game there's no other way whatsoever to do that. 

I can't really say more because TBT doesn't like hacking discussion, but if you google how to hack ACNL you'll be pretty set how. Just be warned that it doesn't work for every 3DS device.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Akimari said:


> I'll be the first to tell you that them doing that can't be achieved through legitimate methods. Pretty sure they used a hacking program on their 3DS to move PWP's on the beach and place flowers in the water, because in game there's no other way whatsoever to do that.
> 
> I can't really say more because TBT doesn't like hacking discussion, but if you google how to hack ACNL you'll be pretty set how. Just be warned that it doesn't work for every 3DS device.



sadface
I had a feeling.
I'm starting to notice a pattern with the rules around here: everytime someone mentions one, I get a little bit sad and like this place a little bit less.


----------



## Sweetley

New town, new dream address!

Name: Perry
Town Name: Maryhill
Dream Address: 6600-5893-7404

Dreamers are welcome! :3


----------



## silver_shroud

I just made a DA for my all penguin town - the houses are still a WIP but the town itself is just about finished if anyone would like to check it out!

Name: Crystal
Town Name: Ice Cap
Dream Address: 4100-5909-6349


----------



## PaperCat

Mayor Name: Bryn
Town Name: Red Oak
Dream Address: 4400-5732-5281

I would love feedback/suggestions. My town is a huge WIP. I am just starting to map out my main path, and I was curious to get suggestions. Thanks!

also the only villagers I am keeping are Gabi, Bam, Freya and Drago.


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated today. Tried for 7pm rather than the usual. See if you like the town more at night than day.


----------



## LordBlumiere

Name: Blue
Town: Meridian
Dream: 5400-2359-3528

Town's still _very much_ in progress, but I'm working on it all the time.


----------



## GrandFinaleGalaxy

My town is based on the Soda Jungle from New Super Mario Bros. U and my house has rooms dedicated to Tom Nook, Reese, Cyrus, Isabelle, KK Slider, and Blathers. My dream address is 5500-5802-8703.



silver_shroud said:


> I just made a DA for my all penguin town - the houses are still a WIP but the town itself is just about finished if anyone would like to check it out!
> 
> Name: Crystal
> Town Name: Ice Cap
> Dream Address: 4100-5909-6349



YOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO THIS TOWN IS THE REAL DEAL 

I can't imagine how this could be any better. Good job.


----------



## saehanfox

changed up the inside of my house a little and did landscaping, updated town during the last fireworks show
Town: Lareaux
Mayor: Ike
DA: see spoiler in sig titled "Experience Lareaux for Yourself!"


----------



## Psicat

Updated both my towns.  The DA are in my signature.  NewVegas is my Fallout town where I'm not sure if I'm done or what else to do.  While Twilight is my first town that I keep remodeling every few months, for some reason never completely satisfied with it.  I would be happy to know what people think if they visit either town.


----------



## Carina

I updated mine during a thunderstorm 
If you want to dream of my town, you can enter the dream code from my signature


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey, it's been awhile, but the Dream Address has been updated.  Tadaa

5300.3390.1320

Come visit me


----------



## creamyy

Name: Shannon
Town: Rosedale
Dream: 7100-5850-5680

My town is still very much in progress and has a long way to go


----------



## EleriDragonfly

I finally finished my Zodiac themed town, if anyone would like to have a look around it 
DA: 6200-5916-7489


----------



## Psicat

I updated the Dream Address of both my towns today.  They are in my signature if anyone would like to visit.


----------



## MD Fey

I finally finished 80% of my town. Please stop by for a visit if you have time! Come and explore Sweetbox! 
*5400-5721-0116*


----------



## Kaede

Fully finished my DA, inside and out!
I also finished my signature drawing, click on image for full resolution!
Enjoy!


----------



## ShanaRawwr

Name: Shana
Town: Kush
Dream Address: 6400-5932-1747


----------



## yukikotobuki

-nvm-


----------



## spelling88

Name: Trey
Town Name: Wonder
Dream Address: 5200-5592-7658

My town has an early autumn/spooky theme, i just recently finished it and would love for people to visit!


----------



## yukikotobuki

spelling88 said:


> Name: Trey
> Town Name: Wonder
> Dream Address: 5200-5592-7658
> 
> My town has an early autumn/spooky theme, i just recently finished it and would love for people to visit!



Your town is absolutely mesmerizing. I stayed there for way too long! The paths are beautiful and very natural-looking, the way the flowers and foliage are arranged is very lovely, and the town seems super spacious. My favorite part was the scarecrow! The homes are decorated beautifully, as well. Literally the only issue I had was that Diana had a flea on her. Which is a minute detail. Everything else is perfect and I can tell that so much time and work went into your town. Very nice!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated mine  4300-5239-7124
Coco is leaving soon though.  Any thoughts on who to replace her with?


----------



## Snowfell

Updated my dream during a thunderstorm yesterday.
Pemberly - 4400-2771-1889


----------



## TheGreatBrain

EleriDragonfly said:


> I finally finished my Zodiac themed town, if anyone would like to have a look around it
> DA: 6200-5916-7489



I reelly enjoyed visiting your houses. The main room in the mayors house is very nice.

- - - Post Merge - - -



MD Fey said:


> I finally finished 80% of my town. Please stop by for a visit if you have time! Come and explore Sweetbox!
> *5400-5721-0116*



Your town is beautiful. Dark Fey's house was a lot of fun. The other houses are also very well done. Great job.


----------



## MD Fey

TheGreatBrain said:


> Your town is beautiful. Dark Fey's house was a lot of fun. The other houses are also very well done. Great job.



Thank you so much for your kind words. I visited all of your towns quite a while ago and they were all so wonderful. I'm still amazed even now xD


----------



## Muyho

Name: Eddie
Town Name: Chengdu
Dream Address: 5500-5646-3912

I feel pretty much done working on my town. I'm nowhere near "perfect" level, but I feel like I've created a happy place.
Chengdu is a city I visited in China and I love and miss it a lot so I made a town after it. It's a relaxed city and has a huge respect for nature. I added some Harry Potter themed rooms:
Remus Lupin's Dark Arts classroom/ Mediterranean lounge, his office in the back
Gryffindor common room (my basement)
Ministry of Magic (JK Rowling's basement)
Hope you enjoy!


----------



## davroslek

Name: Chris
Town Name: Hamelin
Dream Address: 4800-5245-5511


----------



## Ichigo.

my town itself is practically done if anyone wants to check it out ^^ DA: 4900-4189-6618. 
pretty much no plot resetting minus villager resets. (the pattern mules have nothing in their homes as of right now, be warned~) 


Spoiler: preview


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I updated mine this weekend. Feel free to visit! I have all my dreamies now :3 Cat and Ruby's houses aren't complete entirely, but you can go in them if you want. DA: 5400-3515-8043


----------



## twisty

My town is very much a WIP, but here's the start of it! ^^ The bottom half of the map is very under-developed, just beeteedubs. c:

5700-5959-6891


----------



## OliviaTheCreep

Name: Olivia
Town Name: Meadow
Dream Address: 5400-3595-3629

welp i think im finally done with my town at least pwp wise id really love some feedback and maybe tips on what can be improved c:


----------



## CottonA'Dream

Name: Tyler
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 5700-5961-7449

Lilycove is exactly what it sounds like, a beautiful beachfront town with lilies as far as you can see, coupled with streams that run through the town!  Let me know how it fairs!


----------



## IrishA03

I've only really started playing, but I'd like feedback on what to do with my town! Please visit it and be harsh and tell me what to do!

7800-5928-1800


----------



## Mayortony

Name: Tony
Town: Camel
Dream Address: 4200 3743 5086

See ya all there!!


----------



## Electricbluewolf

Name: Meggsyy
Town: Midgar
Dream Address:6200-2232-6425


----------



## LemonInator

Name: Rachel
Town: Lidillia
Dream Address: 7600 5867 1705


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Name: Gensokyo
DA: 4300-5239-7124

just updated and would like a little advice
*Should I move the tower over to the left, keep it as is, or just remove it and make the area between Olivia and Amelia more of a forest?
*A PWP in the little glade north of Mira?  I was thinking the bell, but open to ideas
*What flower combo would be good in front of the zen garden?  want something blue/purple-ish


----------



## LadyRohan

Would love for you to come and visit!

Terri from Cloud 9
DC: 5300 2609 6136

Feedback Appreciated. Still a work in progress.


----------



## Cai-crossing

Can someone provide a list of their favorite themed dream addresses?  Whether it's species-themed, fantasy, horror, story book-- just a nice little list of dream addresses you find particularly lovely?  I'd prefer a short description if possible~ I'm a college student so I only have so much free time ; u ;  <3

Please and thank-you!


----------



## TheGreatBrain

little_caicai said:


> Can someone provide a list of their favorite themed dream addresses?  Whether it's species-themed, fantasy, horror, story book-- just a nice little list of dream addresses you find particularly lovely?  I'd prefer a short description if possible~ I'm a college student so I only have so much free time ; u ;  <3
> 
> Please and thank-you!


I have a short description of each of my themed towns in my signature. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



OliviaTheCreep said:


> Name: Olivia
> Town Name: Meadow
> Dream Address: 5400-3595-3629
> 
> welp i think im finally done with my town at least pwp wise id really love some feedback and maybe tips on what can be improved c:



That's a lot of bamboo. It looks great and matches the path perfectly. Your town is beautiful. Nice job.


----------



## candiedapples

DA is in my sig! I've updated for the fall to welcome my newest resident, Zucker  No theme to the town of Goldmoon but I've just tried to make a nice relaxing space. Enjoy the lovely sunset!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Name: Gensokyo
DA: 4300-5239-7124
updated in thunderstorm

would like a little advice
*Should I move the tower over to the left, keep it as is, or just remove it and make the area between Olivia and Amelia more of a forest?
*A PWP in the little glade north of Mira?  I was thinking the bell, but open to ideas
*What flower combo would be good in front of the zen garden?  want something blue/purple-ish



OliviaTheCreep said:


> Name: Olivia
> Town Name: Meadow
> Dream Address: 5400-3595-3629
> 
> welp i think im finally done with my town at least pwp wise id really love some feedback and maybe tips on what can be improved c:


very nice, though it felt a little too structured


----------



## Golden_Purrl

I'm new hear so I think I should add my dream addresses:

Name:Lillian
Town Name:AuraMist
Dream Address:5800-5082-1735
(This one is my launch day town)

Name: Susan
Town: TreeHut2
Dream Address:4800-5082-1188
(I sadly lost my first TreeHut due to a corrupt digital file on my old 3DS;-; )

Name: Skyeblue
Town: BlueCity
Dream Address: 5400-5660-2434
(My blue colored theme town)

Name: Annette
Town: RoseGold
Dream Address:5800-5099-0563
(Has all the Fairytale PWPs)


Name: Kitty
Town:Cat?Park
Dream Address: 4500-5084-1553
(My all cat town! =^_^= Still working on the park part.)


----------



## Gogoat

Name: Doc
Town Name: Keystone
Dream Address: 4100-5985-3997

my town is still very much a work in progress, but i'm just really pleased with how it's coming along. ;w; i'd love to have some feedback on how i can make any improvements, especially ideas on where i can place some more presents for visitors. eue


----------



## TheGreatBrain

P





Golden_Purrl said:


> I'm new hear so I think I should add my dream addresses:
> 
> Name:Lillian
> Town Name:AuraMist
> Dream Address:5800-5082-1735
> (This one is my launch day town)
> 
> Name: Susan
> Town: TreeHut2
> Dream Address:4800-5082-1188
> (I sadly lost my first TreeHut due to a corrupt digital file on my old 3DS;-; )
> 
> Name: Skyeblue
> Town: BlueCity
> Dream Address: 5400-5660-2434
> (My blue colored theme town)
> 
> Name: Annette
> Town: RoseGold
> Dream Address:5800-5099-0563
> (Has all the Fairytale PWPs)
> 
> 
> Name: Kitty
> Town:Cat•Park
> Dream Address: 4500-5084-1553
> (My all cat town! =^_^= Still working on the park part.)



Well, I 'm visting Rosegold first, since me and your mayor have the same name. The paths and flowers colors fit the fairy tale theme very nicely.  The cherry blossoms with the bells around Zack's house look great. I love the rose colors around his house, too. The back room is very cool. The main room matches the house exterior nicely.  Gotta have a poker room in a house like this. Nice right room. My favorite room is the upstairs. Very nice.

Missy's house- What an adorable character. I love how you made her look. The harvest kitchen is super cute, and I love the backyard.

Annette's house-  Now this girl has style. That main room is perfect. This house is a lot of fun. I couldn't wait to see what was in each room. Great job.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Town of Bluecity.

When I seen that you have a blue themed town,  I just had to visit. I love the blue path, and the blue hydrangeas look so pretty. I loved visiting the houses. Thanks for sharing your lovely towns. I'll visit the others later.


----------



## HMCaprica

Name: ~H
Town Name: Caprica
Dream Address: 5400-5925-2099

Many have seen it before through different sites but I always like to share as I update here and there. It is a very relaxing but almost wistful town. I hope anyone who visits enjoys it and checks out the main mayor house. I am proud of a lot of the rooms.


----------



## PiggyDigi

candiedapples said:


> DA is in my sig! I've updated for the fall to welcome my newest resident, Zucker  No theme to the town of Goldmoon but I've just tried to make a nice relaxing space. Enjoy the lovely sunset!



haha your description almost reminds me of my town.  I too recently got Zucker and I have a late afternoon feel and hopefully relaxing space.  There are spaces that need to be filled due to villagers moving out so it's a work in progress I guess plus I am trying to grown more money trees.

DA: 6700-2163-1924 
name: Digichan
town: Book End


----------



## ACNL_MayorChloe92

Name: Chloe
Town Name: Rattius
Dream Address: 7700-5761-1048


----------



## Vintage Viola

Name: Viola
Town: Pallet
Dream Adress: 4500-5941-1480

I'm still working on my town though. There are pwp's I still need, and one's I still need to add. I want more greenery and I only want hydrangea bushes (I have tons I need to replace lol). Working on my hybrids too. Plus there's my villager homes, interior and exterior. But how does it look so far? Opinions?


----------



## victoryval

Name: Valerie
Town Name: Vieques
Dream Address: 4800-5782-1713 

Vieques is a [hacked] tropical spring town. I spent a good amount of time on it and it's pretty much done, so I hope you come visit! I have sceencaps on my tumblr and instagram (viequesvillage for both) if you want a preview


----------



## Vintage Viola

victoryval said:


> Name: Valerie
> Town Name: Vieques
> Dream Address: 4800-5782-1713
> 
> Vieques is a [hacked] tropical spring town. I spent a good amount of time on it and it's pretty much done, so I hope you come visit! I have sceencaps on my tumblr and instagram (viequesvillage for both) if you want a preview


Oh man, I'm walking through your town and it looks a-ma-zing! Hacking your town sure can broaden your decorating it seems (though personally I wouldn't lol). I only just started peeping around, but it looks so awesome, with all the trees (palm, regular, and bamboo, nice) the time of day you chose goes perfectly with everything. It's all around very nice, you did a damn good job xD how long did all of that take you?


----------



## victoryval

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh man, I'm walking through your town and it looks a-ma-zing! Hacking your town sure can broaden your decorating it seems (though personally I wouldn't lol). I only just started peeping around, but it looks so awesome, with all the trees (palm, regular, and bamboo, nice) the time of day you chose goes perfectly with everything. It's all around very nice, you did a damn good job xD how long did all of that take you?



Ah thank you so much for visiting!! I started in about June or July, kinda on and off but I spent an embarrassingly long time on it (so many hours gone lol) I'm really happy that you liked it though! <3


----------



## Vintage Viola

victoryval said:


> Ah thank you so much for visiting!! I started in about June or July, kinda on and off but I spent an embarrassingly long time on it (so many hours gone lol) I'm really happy that you liked it though! <3


Oh you're very much welcome, you deserve it! All those wasted hours were definitely worth it in the end, if it gave you that beauty <3 I won't be the only who likes it, that's for sure


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

victoryval said:


> Name: Valerie
> Town Name: Vieques
> Dream Address: 4800-5782-1713
> 
> Vieques is a [hacked] tropical spring town. I spent a good amount of time on it and it's pretty much done, so I hope you come visit! I have sceencaps on my tumblr and instagram (viequesvillage for both) if you want a preview



This town's really nice. Everyone, visit it.


----------



## victoryval

Vintage Viola said:


> Oh you're very much welcome, you deserve it! All those wasted hours were definitely worth it in the end, if it gave you that beauty <3 I won't be the only who likes it, that's for sure



Aww thank you so much!!  <3 I visited your town by the way and it's really cute!! I loooove how how you've made the paths, the flowers in the middle are such a nice touch 



MrGameAndScotch said:


> This town's really nice. Everyone, visit it.



Thank you so much for visiting! I'm glad you liked it  I love the theme of your town, the patterns you used look so cool!! (especially that tetris)


----------



## Vintage Viola

victoryval said:


> Aww thank you so much!!  <3 I visited your town by the way and it's really cute!! I loooove how how you've made the paths, the flowers in the middle are such a nice touch



Thank you so much! It means a lot that you visited  I'm glad you liked it!


----------



## Reese

Name: *Reese*
Town Name: *Achewood*
Dream Address: *5400-2850-3699*

I've been visiting some towns posted here recently to work on my dream badge and figured I'd post my town again since I'm always hoping for new visitors


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

victoryval said:


> Name: Valerie
> Town Name: Vieques
> Dream Address: 4800-5782-1713
> 
> Vieques is a [hacked] tropical spring town. I spent a good amount of time on it and it's pretty much done, so I hope you come visit! I have sceencaps on my tumblr and instagram (viequesvillage for both) if you want a preview


just visited and I was amazing; so many great concepts
what hacking allows you to do... XD

I imagine you might like my town


----------



## Kaede

Minor update, but I think I'm pretty much done with updating for now. 
Maybe again when the seasons change.
Hope you enjoy dreaming in my town!


----------



## heitann

Name - Matt
Town Name - Legion 
Dream Address - 5500-5444-7755

Side Note - Still work to be done in certain areas such as the villagers and to remove the 3 homes I originally put down to block any villagers moving into those areas.


----------



## Sc0tt

Hi, I've just got my first *Dream Address: 6400-6012-1876*
I've held off as I spent ages trying to get all 10 sheep in place.
If you do visit please check out *Scotia*'s house as it's now complete.
Any feedback welcome


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated
would like some advice as to whether to put a log or metal bench in the spot just south of my campsite(marked by pattern)


----------



## Twisterheart

Name: Hannah
Town: Mineola
Dream Address: 5900-6036-1495


----------



## Akimari

Since today the grass has changed color once again, my dream town has been updated. A *lot* of progress has been made, and my town is closer to complete than it ever has been before. Any commentary is welcome, as long as the criticism is constructive!

My DA is *5400-5802-1861*, thank you~


----------



## Nebuladark

Hey all I have great plans for my town my DA is in my sig it's now a bit boring but I promise it will be awesome


----------



## ReiraEvenstar

Sc0tt said:


> Hi, I've just got my first *Dream Address: 6400-6012-1876*
> I've held off as I spent ages trying to get all 10 sheep in place.
> If you do visit please check out *Scotia*'s house as it's now complete.
> Any feedback welcome



Wow, that is super impressive....I'm looking forward to visiting! going to check it out soon.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name: Reira
Town Name: Rein
Dream Address: 4400-6002-2216


----------



## Torts McGorts

*Duckburg's* been updated. Please consider stopping by. I may tinker with it a bit yet, but (finally!) I'm mostly happy with how it is right now.

*5300-2306-6573*

Thanks!


----------



## GalacticGhost

My town isn't finished yet, but I thought I'd post the DA here.

I update the dream every day for those 5,000 Bells, so what you might have seen one day could be different on another day.

Mayor: Super☆
Town: Lumatown
DA: 7400-5811-2901

Feel free to tell me what you think so far!


----------



## MD Fey

Hey, I've just updated my dream. I made quite some changes.
I hope you will enjoy it! 

5400-5721-0116


----------



## Toulousie

...


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

Hey!  Monthly updates are done.  Feel free to visit me.   

5300.3390.1320


----------



## Zentrility

Jarred
Okeanos
5500-6070-3578


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated during a meteor shower


----------



## KittyKnight

Sophie
Saltem
6600-6037-8065

I would love it if you guys could PM me some feedback. This town is still a huge WIP, and there are some things that I still need to get down (LIKE MOVING FREAKING PAULA OUT AFTER RUINING MY LITTLE PATH ;A

The yellow spots are where I plan to put trees, just as a heads up.


----------



## Mayuulin

Name: Jean
Town Name: Scarlet
Dream Address: 6900-5867-6603

It's the first time this DA is posted here. It's not so stunning, but still. I'd wait a little longer to complete my town but I feel lonely about being never visited. :3


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I finally set up a Dream Address a few days ago. I plan to update it most evenings. My town is mostly lots of flowers with a few PWPs, but I really love the inside of my house. 

*4000-5852-6744*


----------



## MayorTess

name: Tess
town name@ parkland
dream address: 7300-6089-7301


i'm not really sure what i am ment to do. i know people decorate there town but i dont know how to do that really espesially as my villagers are all over the place so i dont know how to make any good looking paths :/


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated and going dreaming
like to know what you think
especially of Marisa's graveyard

~
Parkland
Both the town and houses are very minimal
You seem to want to do something, but don't know what to do
I'd say visit some dream towns and look for inspiration as to where you'd like to go
Suggestions:
- need a proper flag
- make paths leading between the villager homes and PWPs
- create pseudo-paths with trees, bushes, flowers, and clovers

~
Eutopia
Town:
Likes:
- path looks nice with this season

Dislikes:
- the spotty path use makes it feel unfinished(like between ReTail and the flower clock)
- path doesn't look good with some PWPs(like the cube)
- lots of dead bamboo
- lots of bamboo seeds
- the water patterns south of ReTail have no path around them; had to walk on water to see them well
- position of plants around the tower hide it
- wind turbine is oddly placed
- same for lighthhouse

Andrea's House:
Main: interesting reception area
Right: interesting
Back: rather hodge-podgey
Left: party cafe?
Basement: costume prep room
2nd Floor: again, very hodge-podgey

Henry's House:
Main: nice japanese room, but the Resetti is all by itself in the corner
Right: spartan study
Back: movie room
Left: mostly empty
Basement: same
2nd Floor: central command

Hera's House:
Main: hmm
Right: bathroom
Back: art studio?
Left: cafeteria; little plain
Basement: game room
2nd Floor: ritzy gala?

Suggestions:
- most of Hera's rooms need some filling out
- fill out path in the spotty areas
- try other paths around different areas
- move some of the PWPs

Final Thoughts: there are some things that are very good, but others that look like they weren't given much thought

Rating: 2.5/5

~
Okeanos
Town:
Likes:
- nice patterns
- nice path
- nice flag
- gravestones
- plaza area
- fountain area
- campsite area
- area around Jarred's house

Dislikes:
- no path to fountain
- not many centerpiece PWPs(like your fountain)

Jarred's House:
Main: umm
Back: not much
Basement: just storage
2nd Floor: robo? room

Suggestions:
- need something in the north-west corner
- connect the paths from the plaza and Jarreds house to the fountain
- wind turbine on the little bit south-west of the campsite

Final Thoughts: nice, but needs a lot of work, both in the town and Jarred's house

Rating: 3/5


----------



## Bill chipher

Can you help me with my town? Dream address is 4300-6086-4873. Could you find a spot where I should put a park at? Just give me a land mark for refrence. I would like any other help.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Bill chipher said:


> Can you help me with my town? Dream address is 4300-6086-4873. Could you find a spot where I should put a park at? Just give me a land mark for refrence. I would like any other help.


Your town is so bare bones, that it's very hard to advise, but here's a few points I think
-place the lighthouse just above where the beach ends south of the city hall
-wind turbine at the very edge of the cliff on the other side of the river from Ryan's house
-if anywhere, I think the park might be good around your campsite
-as you place PWPs, make paths going between them
That's about all I can say for now, but I'd suggest going dreaming to see what you'd like to do, since there are various ways you can do a park(among other things)
I have one small park myself, so feel free to dream of it


----------



## Bill chipher

Yeah... I did get this game a month ago.. also, how do I make paths?


----------



## yukikotobuki

Bill chipher said:


> Yeah... I did get this game a month ago.. also, how do I make paths?



If you haven't already, talk to Sable for ten days straight I think, and she will allow you to use the QR-reading sewing machine. Then, go online and look for paths that you like, and scan them with the machine. Alternatively, you can create paths yourself by going into your design tab (the second one that looks like a pencil), deleting the default designs that you have, and pressing "redesign." This will allow you to edit tiles as you see fit, with whatever colors you like.

To lay down paths, all you do is select the tile you want to display, and press "display on ground." The design will show up in front of you.


----------



## ceanes

Name: Chelsea
Town Name: Ukraine
Dream Address: 4200-6095-5179

Edit: I haven't started my landscaping process yet, so when I do my town will be a lot better.  Currently, I'm just trying to unlock PWP's. (It's kind of a pain in the ***.)


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated mine today. Still getting flowers and moving them around. Slow work.


----------



## Momo15

I updated LuzDale today.
DA: 4200-4218-0119


----------



## xfire09

Updated Torment. Tried to make it look nice as possible (missing some essential flowers, planned construction for my other 2 characters, a future dreamie, and still need to get Tammi out of my town). Few comments would be appreciated.

4500-5599-0771


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

xfire09 said:


> Updated Torment. Tried to make it look nice as possible (missing some essential flowers, planned construction for my other 2 characters, a future dreamie, and still need to get Tammi out of my town). Few comments would be appreciated.
> 
> 4500-5599-0771


Likes:
- most north-eastern section
- use of arches in front of cafe
- the geography around Alfonso's house is nice
- love player houses

Dislikes:
- the path is a bit of a hit or miss
- the wisteria trellis is hidden
- hot spring doesn't look great surrounded by the path

suggestions:
- try using more natural paths in appropriate areas
- put something in the north-western area
- the area around Alfonso's house feels like it really needs some thing to make you go "WOW!"


----------



## Bill chipher

yukikotobuki said:


> If you haven't already, talk to Sable for ten days straight I think, and she will allow you to use the QR-reading sewing machine. Then, go online and look for paths that you like, and scan them with the machine. Alternatively, you can create paths yourself by going into your design tab (the second one that looks like a pencil), deleting the default designs that you have, and pressing "redesign." This will allow you to edit tiles as you see fit, with whatever colors you like.
> 
> To lay down paths, all you do is select the tile you want to display, and press "display on ground." The design will show up in front of you.


I got a path design now I just have to place it all..... around town


----------



## Blueskyy

Still working on my dream suite


----------



## KoalaKitty

Finally uploaded my dream! I did it late yesterday, I hope you like it so far! 

Mayor's Name: Clover
Town Name: Mayglade
Dream Address: 7100-6109-3555

If you want to suggest something or tell me something you liked, please do! Constructive criticism is always appreciated.


----------



## Blueskyy

My town is still very new and not fancy but I'll post in case I have villagers you have been wanting to meet 

Name: Andrew
Town Name: Arnold
Dream Address: 4600-6114-5913


----------



## Sweetley

I would be happy, when you will visit my little town Cheripol! I update it every two days! 

*Name:* Perry
*Town Name:* Cheripol
*Dream Address:* 7400-6086-2545

Thanks for dreaming!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Francine-chan said:


> I would be happy, when you will visit my little town Cheripol! I update it every two days!
> 
> *Name:* Perry
> *Town Name:* Cheripol
> *Dream Address:* 7400-6086-2545
> 
> Thanks for dreaming!



I love how your town tune is Bubblegum K.K.! I smiled instantly when I first heard it. 
The main room of your house is so warm and cozy I just wanna sit there and watch TV myself haha.
Cute town!

Mine:

Name: Theresa
Town Name: Ivyvale
Dream Address: 4900-5815-8149

Ivyvale is still under heavy construction (the flowers are a mess, I'm still trying to unlock several pwp's, etc.) but the houses are mainly finished and so are the paths. I hope you guys enjoy a look at my work-in-progress


----------



## Spooky.

Name: Emily
Town Name: New York
Dream Address: 4900-5263-1866

I'm a bit nervous to share it but hopefully it's not too awful. I laid out some clothes to change into as well.


----------



## mayortash

Name: Tash
Town Name: Laputa
Dream Address: 6600-2182-2448

It's currently raining in Laputa's dream so come and enjoy the gentle sounds of the rain.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated in the rain



mayortash said:


> Name: Tash
> Town Name: Laputa
> Dream Address: 6600-2182-2448
> 
> It's currently raining in Laputa's dream so come and enjoy the gentle sounds of the rain.


Laputa was nice, but it has flower overload and the homes are rather messy
As is, it is good, but I'm sure you can bring it to greatness


----------



## Reese

Name: *Reese*
Town: *Achewood*
DA: *5400-2850-3699*

Achewood is now an autumn town! Would love to hear what people think of the new look


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Reese said:


> Name: *Reese*
> Town: *Achewood*
> DA: *5400-2850-3699*
> 
> Achewood is now an autumn town! Would love to hear what people think of the new look



Absolutely love your town!! I especially love the movie theater room in one of the houses. Using petition signatures for bowling score cards is a really creative idea too! Also putting KK's pic in the music room is a nice touch. I loved it all so much I want to revisit soon haha. Everything was perfect!


----------



## Reese

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> Absolutely love your town!! I especially love the movie theater room in one of the houses. Using petition signatures for bowling score cards is a really creative idea too! Also putting KK's pic in the music room is a nice touch. I loved it all so much I want to revisit soon haha. Everything was perfect!


This is so sweet thank you!! I'm so glad you enjoyed it!


----------



## Blueskyy

My town is still developing but I've been getting new villagers, so if any of the villagers in my signature are ones you have wanted to meet, come on over! Updated right now!

Name:  *Andrew*
Town:  *Arnold*
Dream Address:  *4600-6114-5913*


----------



## Hippie

Name ~ Hippie
Town Name ~ New Leaf 
Code ~ 6500-3389-3733

It's still a huge work in progress but I'm really happy with it, please feel free to visit, you're always welcome


----------



## Beardo

Reese said:


> Name: *Reese*
> Town: *Achewood*
> DA: *5400-2850-3699*
> 
> Achewood is now an autumn town! Would love to hear what people think of the new look



I'm in love with Archewood! All the houses are simply beautiful, and the outside is so peaceful and serene.


----------



## DarkTranquillity

Name: Aaron
Town Name: Nostromo
Dream Address: 4500-3948-5063

I've had this same town for a couple years now and I've put a lot of work into it.
I'd appreciate anyone taking a look!


----------



## Dinosaurz

DarkTranquillity said:


> Name: Aaron
> Town Name: Nostromo
> Dream Address: 4500-3948-5063
> 
> I've had this same town for a couple years now and I've put a lot of work into it.
> I'd appreciate anyone taking a look!



Il take a look and give a review!

- - - Post Merge - - -

So I'm writing this as I go along so bear with me.
I like the bushes and flowers around spawn! There really cute, the paths are cute too but not sure how they go along with the autum colours. The PWP's are in cool places! I like where the bus stop is.  I think some more trees where the campsite is would be better, to give it a more campy feel. Around the field of roses feels a bit messy and unorganised but that might just be me. Arrons house it cool, I love the first main room and the basement!
Some parts look a bit empty but overall I love it.


----------



## Sweetley

Name: Harley
Town Name: Cheripol
Dream Address: 6000-6139-5417

The town is still in building! I would be happy for every dreamer!


----------



## P. Star

Name: Preston
Town Name: Newmist
Dream Address: 5400-6133-3477

I would appreciate it if someone visited.


----------



## Dinosaurz

Francine-chan said:


> Name: Harley
> Town Name: Cheripol
> Dream Address: 6000-6139-5417
> 
> The town is still in building! I would be happy for every dreamer!





P. Star said:


> Name: Preston
> Town Name: Newmist
> Dream Address: 5400-6133-3477
> 
> I would appreciate it if someone visited.



Gonna vist both of these and leave reviews xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Cheripol- it's really plain, I think the lack of paths and PWP's really make it feel empty, in some way it's nice for a difference but I think it lacks originality. There's not too much to say about it sorry 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Newmist- I really like all the flowers and spawn! The paths are really pretty. All the layout is really cool. It's kinda like a massive maze! I can see a lot of effort went into it, and I really like it.


----------



## Sweetley

StarryWolf said:


> Gonna vist both of these and leave reviews xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Cheripol- it's really plain, I think the lack of paths and PWP's really make it feel empty, in some way it's
> nice for a difference but I think it lacks originality. There's not too much to say about it sorry



Well, the town is still in building.  I know there is so much I must do. About paths: I never use paths because...I don't like paths. Also in the next time I want to build some PWP's, I still wait that my villagers to suggest some nice PWP's that I can use for my town.

Anyway: Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Dinosaurz

Francine-chan said:


> Well, the town is still in building.  I know there is so much I must do. About paths: I never use paths because...I don't like paths. Also in the next time I want to build some PWP's, I still wait that my villagers to suggest some nice PWP's that I can use for my town.
> 
> Anyway: Thanks for visiting!



Yeah I know xD
Maybe you could make clover paths for a nice zen feel! And some cute PWP's


----------



## P. Star

Thanks for visiting my town. I'm glad you enjoyed it.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Hippie said:


> Name ~ Hippie
> Town Name ~ New Leaf
> Code ~ 6500-3389-3733
> 
> It's still a huge work in progress but I'm really happy with it, please feel free to visit, you're always welcome



Omgosh your town is so pretty! The paths are lovelyyy. I also love the refurbished floral items in your house. Everything is so girly~


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated today! I'm lagging a few days behind everyone else so it's not quite December yet in town.

I'd still love to hear people's thoughts! 4800-5483-8257


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Updated today! I'm lagging a few days behind everyone else so it's not quite December yet in town.
> 
> I'd still love to hear people's thoughts! 4800-5483-8257



Yooooo I saw your post on reddit a while back. I absolutely adore your town! I still can't find that wesuit for the life of me.  but for real, yours is one of my absolute favorite dream towns! Everything is so outstandingly creative.


----------



## HungryForCereal

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Updated today! I'm lagging a few days behind everyone else so it's not quite December yet in town.
> 
> I'd still love to hear people's thoughts! 4800-5483-8257



i like colorful your town is. i love your houses even more! especially the one with the spooky theme.


----------



## Blueskyy

Just updated.  I now have the cafe added, a row of perfect cherries by the waterfall, and some villager switches.  Come by if you have a villager you want to test the waters with!

Name: *Andrew*
Town Name: *Arnold*
Dream Address: *4600-6114-5913*


----------



## Reese

Beardo said:


> I'm in love with Archewood! All the houses are simply beautiful, and the outside is so peaceful and serene.


Late response but ahhh thank you so much! <3


----------



## Marina40499

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I love how your town tune is Bubblegum K.K.! I smiled instantly when I first heard it.
> The main room of your house is so warm and cozy I just wanna sit there and watch TV myself haha.
> Cute town!
> 
> Mine:
> 
> Name: Theresa
> Town Name: Ivyvale
> Dream Address: 4900-5815-8149
> 
> Ivyvale is still under heavy construction (the flowers are a mess, I'm still trying to unlock several pwp's, etc.) but the houses are mainly finished and so are the paths. I hope you guys enjoy a look at my work-in-progress




your town is so sweet i really it it ♥


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Marina40499 said:


> your town is so sweet i really it it ♥



Thank you so much!  I'm still working on it but it's really coming along!


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

MD Fey said:


> I finally finished 80% of my town. Please stop by for a visit if you have time! Come and explore Sweetbox!
> *5400-5721-0116*



My apologies for replying to a 3-month old post, but omgosh. Your town is so beautiful! So many gold roses.

And your side character's house is super creepy!! You did way better at creepy than Aika Village (which was not scary at all imo) and the blood-stained room was the best. Also I love how you used turned such a happy item, the merry-go-round, into a chilling piece in the basement. Perfection.

The TV station house is just pure awesomeness. I never thought of using "Go K.K. Rider" for a game show theme.

The sweets-themed character's house is awesome as well. I adore the greenery room. All the plants are arranged beautifully. I also looooove the sushi restaurant room. The movie theater room is awesomely done. You're just insanely creative.

So yeah sorry for reviving an old post but people need to see this town!


----------



## MintySky

My dream address is: 6100-2912-3986. 

Feel free to visit my town!


----------



## kuromi

Hi! Would anybody mind checking out my Dream Town? 
I updated it recently and im proud of it so far but i would like some feedback!!

Name: Dara
Town Name: Mogi
Dream Address: 5100-6078-5565

Thank you very much if u visit!!!!!! =)


----------



## Plum Pudding

Hi, I've updated my DA even though I have 3 villagers in really bad spots.  I usually plot reset but I messed up.

It's a Totoro inspired town, with lots of Zen PWPs, and presents scattered around, have fun


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

I'd like someone to let me know what they think of mine if that's alright.
updated during an evening snowfall

Heading to Mogi and Everleaf in a moment

~
Mogi
Town:
Likes:
- nice layout
- park area
- like what you've done with most of your pwp's

Dislikes:
- a lot of path
- flower overload wherever there is no path
- no path to park area north of plaza
- totem pole is somewhat hidden

Dara's House:
Main: nice sitting room
Right: exotic bedroom
Back: cabana bedroom
Left: mermaid bedroom
Basement: regal bedroom
2nd Floor: lovely bedroom

Milly's House:
playroom

Suggestions:
- try a little more grass and trees
- the player homes a rather plain; try experimenting with unique looks

Final Thoughts: very nice, but not very much that makes it unique.  as it is, it is good.  I believe that with some work and imagination, you can make it great

Rating: 3.5/5
~

~
Everleaf
Town:
Likes:
- nice paths
- koi pond
- city hall area
- train station area
- nice beach boardwalk
- cafe/park area

Dislikes:
- nothing really

Plum's House:
Exterior: nice cottage
Main: very nice
Right: a little cluttered
Back: again, rather cluttered
Left: nice restaurant; cauldron is out of place though
Basement: nice study
2nd Floor: nice, but still cluttered

Basil's House:
Exterior: nice zen castle
Main: interesing
Right: cooking room; a little bare, but I get the feeling that might be intentional
Left: this seems just bare though
2nd Floor: odd

Juniper's House: rarely see tents at all, let alone on purpose
Main: naturalist's tent

Suggestions:
- some more trees around the catbusstop
- some path leading to the hotsprings and campsite
- expand and improve Basil's house
- unclutter Plum's house

Final Thoughts: very nice, just some nitpicking detracts from it.  a very lovely town.  

Rating: 4.5/5


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

kuromi said:


> Hi! Would anybody mind checking out my Dream Town?
> I updated it recently and im proud of it so far but i would like some feedback!!
> 
> Name: Dara
> Town Name: Mogi
> Dream Address: 5100-6078-5565
> 
> Thank you very much if u visit!!!!!! =)



I love how clean and symmetrical everything is! The paths are beautiful and beautifully placed all over town and they match the fall colors so well.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Plum's House:
Exterior: nice cottage
Main: very nice
Right: a little cluttered
Back: again, rather cluttered
Left: nice restaurant; cauldron is out of place though
Basement: nice study
2nd Floor: nice, but still cluttered

Basil's House:
Exterior: nice zen castle
Main: interesing
Right: cooking room; a little bare, but I get the feeling that might be intentional
Left: this seems just bare though
2nd Floor: odd

Juniper's House: rarely see tents at all, let alone on purpose
Main: naturalist's tent

Suggestions:
- some more trees around the catbusstop
- some path leading to the hotsprings and campsite
- expand and improve Basil's house
- unclutter Plum's house

Final Thoughts: very nice, just some nitpicking detracts from it.  a very lovely town.  

Rating: 4.5/5[/QUOTE]

Thank you so much for rating my town, first time someone does that I think!!!  Lovely comments x


----------



## hydrophonic

@Plum

I really really like your town!! It's like the town i thrive for, because it has a natural feel despite not having the dirt paths (i couldn't hold them for much, 2 lazy lmao). I don't like that much the decoration of the houses (as @Yukari Yakumo said, i find it rather cluttered in some rooms, and i kind of prefer a minimalist style [not saying your style isn't valid, it's ust that i don't like it for myself!!]), but the small tent in the top right corner is LOVELY. Overall, i would give your town a super 4,7!!11 <3<3


----------



## Crash

my town is still unfinished, but if anyone wants to visit & let me know what they think, i won't stop ya C: (da is in my sig)​


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated again! Now featuring a new town theme, a new outfit for Kieran, and snow.


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Name: Lucy
Town Name: Onett
Dream Address: 5000-6237-6255


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

MrGameAndScotch said:


> Updated again! Now featuring a new town theme, a new outfit for Kieran, and snow.



I think I'm the biggest fangirl of your dream town ever. There's just so much amazing creativity that went into every inch of your town and all the dreamers who visit appreciate it all. I think my favorite part is the balloon arch and the ores decorating the lego paths. And yet I still can't find that darn wet suit lol


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I think I'm the biggest fangirl of your dream town ever. There's just so much amazing creativity that went into every inch of your town and all the dreamers who visit appreciate it all. I think my favorite part is the balloon arch and the ores decorating the lego paths. And yet I still can't find that darn wet suit lol



Aww, thanks so much!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

updated during a snowstorm, da in sig
would like to know what you think


----------



## Miii

Name: Devon c: (face included)
Town: Glendale
Dream Address:4500-6166-8259


----------



## Miii

@ kuromi 

I liked your town a lot! Very intricate :3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Yukari Yakumo said:


> updated during a snowstorm, da in sig
> would like to know what you think



Looove your town! Wearing the spring kimono during a snowstorm looked so super pretty <3


----------



## Blueskyy

Hey you amazing people! I've updated again! While my town is nothing beautiful or anything, I would love some visitors since I've only had 15.  New villagers since the last update include Blanche, Flurry and Cookie! I highly recommend all 3, but I like that they aren't that common  If there are any villagers I have in my signature that you'd like to meet, feel free to visit my town 

Name: Andrew
Town Name: Arnold
Dream Address: 4600-6114-5913


----------



## benben12

Visit this DA: 5700 4478 0372
Town: Bennie
I promise it's a really beautiful town with a lot of rare items. Be sure to visit all the houses


----------



## piske

Does anyone have Penelope in their dream? If so, I'd love to visit! :>


----------



## xfire09

Updated my dream town! Now it has snow in it.  Like a few pointers please.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

xfire09 said:


> Updated my dream town! Now it has snow in it.  Like a few pointers please.



Yooooooo I love the pokeball paths. I adore the symmetry in your Japanese themed main room! The restaurant room is perfect too. The only critique I have is maybe organize the flowers along the paths? Other than that I love it!


----------



## MightyMunchlax

I just updated my second town's DA 5400-6172-4939 It's not a complete town by any means, but let me know what you think about it  And as always my main town's DA is in my signature.


----------



## Sweetley

I think I will share my dream address from my new town:

Name: Harley
Town Name: Murpiton
Dream Address: 6200-6163-0214

Please note: The town is still in buliding! It's a forest town, without paths (because I don't 
like paths) and a few PWP's (I still wait that my villagers to suggest some nice PWP's. 
Unfortunately, I only get the metal bench as a proposal. Maybe I will exchange the yellow 
benches with the metal benches in the next time).


----------



## Stalfos

I'll be doing my christmas update of my town later tonight so if you wanna see Skullbay during spring/summer now's your last chance (until next spring that is).

DA is in signature. Happy dreaming!


----------



## Stalfos

Updated! Still trying to get more villagers to change into christmas clothing though.


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Stalfos said:


> I'll be doing my christmas update of my town later tonight so if you wanna see Skullbay during spring/summer now's your last chance (until next spring that is).
> 
> DA is in signature. Happy dreaming!



I adore the gyroids (not sure what those are called - gongoids?) and music combo in your main room! I've never seen that before, and it works wonderfully. I love every theme in your house actually! I think it's one of my favorite dream town houses I've been in.

The ringside seating wall in the other house goes so well with the chess game. Love it! Also the spiderweb bed is neat.

Also your paths are so clean and neat! (Haha sorry I tend to focus more on the houses more than the town itself when I visit da's.)


----------



## saehanfox

updated yesterday in winter late night setting, DA in second spoiler of sig under "Experience Lareaux for Yourself"


----------



## Spooky.

I'd really like some opinions on where I should put my police station! 

At first I was going to put it on the far right at the top near the cafe (where the yellow flowers are) but I couldn't decide if I liked that spot so I cancelled it. I'm just not sure where else to put it at the moment. 

Name: Dawn
Town: Basil
DA: 5400-6100-3743


----------



## Stalfos

mayor-of-ivyvale said:


> I adore the gyroids (not sure what those are called - gongoids?) and music combo in your main room! I've never seen that before, and it works wonderfully. I love every theme in your house actually! I think it's one of my favorite dream town houses I've been in.
> 
> The ringside seating wall in the other house goes so well with the chess game. Love it! Also the spiderweb bed is neat.
> 
> Also your paths are so clean and neat! (Haha sorry I tend to focus more on the houses more than the town itself when I visit da's.)



Thank you! I don't really remember what they're called but I mainly chose them because they matched the gorgeous set perfectly colorwise. The beat fitting with the music was just a nice bonus. 

Still not sure on which way I'm gonna go with the chess-room. I was thinking of having two manequins fighting out a chess game in front of the crowd. Oh, well.


----------



## P. Star

I just updated my town for winter. I also added some goodies outside the train station. The code is in my signature.


----------



## wizard

I really like these towns-

Mayor-Estel
Town-Cit?lune
DA- 4800-2245-2005  Blog-  http://aforestlife.wordpress.com

- - - Post Merge - - -

Town-North
Mayor-Rae
DA- 7900-3285-6095  Blog- http://floatingpresents.tumblr.com

- - - Post Merge - - -

Pine: dream address: 5100-5026-8287
Gardenia: dream address: 5600-5222-3643
Moss: dream address: 4600-5528-1309

http://mayorbrewster.tumblr.com


----------



## chiisaisuzume

Name:  Kate
Town Name:  Nola
Dream Address:  4000-6125-6223


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated during a meteor shower
would like to know what you think

also, since I lost Chrissy, who should I replace her with?


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

I updated Ivyvale while it was raining and laid out some clothes and goodies for the first time! It's nowhere near complete but it's progressing.

Masculine clothes are on the left, feminine is on the right, and goodies are in the front of the plaza tree. My alt characters are Rarity and Pinkie Pie from My Little Pony, so if you're not familiar with them you probably won't get the theme I'm going for in their houses.

I wanted to keep Ivyvale permanently in spring because of the pretty pink cherry blossoms, but I need the birthday items to complete Pinkie Pie's house (my birthday is in May so I have to keep time traveling forward) so I have to do that and then I'll go back to April to update with all the pink. So! this is still a huge work in progress but I decided it's somewhat presentable. 

Please tell me what you think and if you have any suggestions please let me know!


----------



## saehanfox

Town: Lareaux
DA: 4300-4127-9901
new villager and landscape change


----------



## Discofeather

Name: Sadie
Town Name: Hazelton
Dream Address:  5900-6195-1110


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Did a nighttime update. Normally I wouldn't bother but the aurora looked nice.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Another update!  It's a quiet zen forest with presents scattered around, a boy/girl outfit that matches the theme, and nice simple designs which are free!!


----------



## Waterbottle1234

I finally finished my town! (With the pwp I had available) 
My dream address is 5200 6209 8662. 
It's good if you need inspiration for
Tree placement
Pwp placement (I have 30)
Path placement 
Map ideas 
Please visit


----------



## ACNLover10

Dream address: 5500-5200-1282
Name: Yustin
Town name: Urania

I completed it.


----------



## reebow

Name: Reebow
Town: Toto
Code: 7300-4491-3247
My town has more stuff than pretty areas. The blue house is a disused character's.


----------



## AccfSally

Town: Vista
Name: Kia
Dream code: 5900-5938-0315

This town isn't nowhere near completed. But I would love an idea for what I could do in an area in the town, you'll realize it when you get to it...really. Also what type of flowers would go best, I have trouble deciding which. 

Also please ignore my messy house lol


----------



## Plum Pudding

Just updated again!!  At 6 o'clock during a beautiful sunset.  I did a lot of work and redesign in my town during the holidays and I'm very happy with how it looks.  I've also changed the rooms in both my mayor and 2nd character's house!  Let me know what you think!!!


----------



## Plum Pudding

ACNLover10 said:


> Dream address: 5500-5200-1282
> Name: Yustin
> Town name: Urania
> 
> I completed it.



I enjoyed visiting your dream, our town maps are very similar!!!


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Updated again for the first time in awhile. Nothing new, really. Already kinda sick of the snow, tbh.


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle's Dream Address for the first time in ages! Bevelle was a year old on 26th December 

I've only had 7 visitors though :'(

Dream address: 7400-5232-9021


----------



## Plum Pudding

I will visit your town Foxxie, I've visited it twice already.  Freya still lives in my town


----------



## Taweret

Name: Taweret
Town Name: Demonia
Dream Address: 5700-3333-2999
Villagers: Buck, Rodney, Olivia, Marshal, Bunnie, Punchy, Camofrog, Flurry and Marina


----------



## Foxxie

There are some massive changes occurring now Plum!  I chopped most of my trees down yesterday and have pulled up a lot of my flowers... needed some changes to keep it fresh 

*waves at Freya*


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Got bored with the snow so I TT'd to when it melts. Glad I did; the town looks much, much better green, so I updated.


----------



## CrossAnimal

Added a little mystery. Can you figure out exactly what happened to Buck?

DA- 5300-5558-0151


----------



## Jacob

Looking for someone to visit and maybe critique my dream. I will visit your's in return!
Lmk your address, mines is 
4100-6237-5181


----------



## Mythic Diamond

Updated dream address. I changed the theme of the town. My town theme is earthbound theme.


----------



## Lily T

Just started playing late November. Hoping to get ideas here. My dream code is: 5700-6207-0790


----------



## Blueskyy

I've updated my dream town.  The address is in my signature.  New villagers include Papi, Mitzi, Kiki, and Whitney! Come on by if you want to meet any of my villagers!


----------



## Blueskyy

Oh I updated again.  Whitney is gone but I have Bill now if anyone wants to see him in game.  I haven't seen him at all in New Leaf and had him in my GC town.


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

just updated in a snowfall
got everything back in order now I've got Queenie

like some advice on what to do with the area between Annalise's and the police station and whether to add another flower arch in front of the cafe


----------



## Foxxie

Just updated Bevelle's dream again, as it is snowing and looks pretty :3  I have also spent quite a bit of time this past week or so, chopping down all of my trees and replanting, replanting all of my flowers and adding PWP's... Lots of change!  Still need a few more hybrids and am looking for some fresh villagers, but am very pleased with how it is coming on...

DA is in sig, along with current villagers... Thank you to all of you who have already visited, it means a lot <3


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

Foxxie said:


> Just updated Bevelle's dream again, as it is snowing and looks pretty :3  I have also spent quite a bit of time this past week or so, chopping down all of my trees and replanting, replanting all of my flowers and adding PWP's... Lots of change!  Still need a few more hybrids and am looking for some fresh villagers, but am very pleased with how it is coming on...
> 
> DA is in sig, along with current villagers... Thank you to all of you who have already visited, it means a lot <3



Love your town! The easter eggs and ores are so pretty around the plaza. Do you have a link to the qr code of the water around some of your pwp's? I'd love to have it for hhd when decorating the outside of their houses haha. 
Your mayor is adorable btw!!


----------



## bexeyy

Hey everyone! Just updated my DA and would love some advice on what to do with my town.  I only started it on Christmas day and am going for a natural, forest kind of theme but I really don't know where to start so it's pretty basic at the moment. Hope you visit! 

*Mayor:* Rebecca
*Town:* Milkyway
*DA:* 6400-6226-4384


----------



## MrGameAndScotch

Did a nice March update. Not much is different but the honeybees and butterflies moving around make the town feel more lively.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Name: Leila
Town Name:Questria
Dream Address: 6400-6851-9928


----------



## Blueskyy

Updated mine! I just got Annalise and Shep tonight to replace Blanche and Jacques, who left me suddenly 
Also have Melba, Peanut, and other new villagers.

Name:  Andrew
Town:  Arnold
Dream Address:  4600-6114-5913


----------



## xfire09

I've updated my dream town. I have the max amount of PWP, but I need to get rid of some of them for a picnic blanket and some miscellaneous. Keep in mind I'm still trying to organize flowers. Comments are appreciated

Town :Torment
Player: Killager


----------



## QuinnCackleDog

I just wanted to leave this dream address here because this is a really dark spooky town. I would say, way better than any I've seen so far.
DA: 5900-5982-6837


----------



## TheGlamourGroup

Name: Yuna
Town Name: Miami
DA:4100-6200-7820


----------



## xkittyy

Name: Kitty
Town Name: Catville
Dream Address: 5100-4298-9686


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

updated in an evening snowfall
would like some advice on what to do with the area just north of the police station now that I'm out of PWP slots



QuinnCackleDog said:


> I just wanted to leave this dream address here because this is a really dark spooky town. I would say, way better than any I've seen so far.
> DA: 5900-5982-6837


just went there
the town was absolutely beautiful
but the houses were out of a horror movie


----------



## QuinnCackleDog

Yukari Yakumo said:


> updated in an evening snowfall
> would like some advice on what to do with the area just north of the police station now that I'm out of PWP slots
> 
> 
> just went there
> the town was absolutely beautiful
> but the houses were out of a horror movie




Exactly why I love it. I'd fair to say it's a better horror story than Aika Village. I'm surprised no one has done a YouTube walk through yet.


----------



## saehanfox

Town: Lareaux
DA: 4300-4127-9901
Updated it in winter night setting, my depressing town after losing its only peppy villager Bianca


----------



## mayor-of-ivyvale

xkittyy said:


> Name: Kitty
> Town Name: Catville
> Dream Address: 5100-4298-9686



Your paths are so beautiful especially at night! I also really like how you mixed ice furniture with princess items in one of your houses. I never thought of it but it looks super pretty together!

Yoooooo, your town theme is MLP. cute!! 

Also omgosh I love your restaurant house. Using a toilet paper qr with the exhibit partitions is super unique! And I just love everything about it. <3


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Town Name: Parkfeld
Mayor: Link
Dream Address: 4600-6271-5013


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle tonight   A nice evening dream so all of the sparkly lights can be seen.. I have also just decorated my lower beach   DA in sig.


----------



## ZebraQueen

Please one dream about my town 
And go to the dock BUT  it's not to go there it's when your close to the fountain go to side where there a lot of roses
It's a rainbow made of roses I need opinion on how it looks


----------



## Eline

windwake-me-up-inside said:


> Town Name: Parkfeld
> Mayor: Link
> Dream Address: 4600-6271-5013



Your town looks amazing! How on earth did you get the cedar trees next to each othet and bushes next to your town tree though?!


----------



## Spooky.

AndyP08 said:


> Updated mine! I just got Annalise and Shep tonight to replace Blanche and Jacques, who left me suddenly
> Also have Melba, Peanut, and other new villagers.
> 
> Name:  Andrew
> Town:  Arnold
> Dream Address:  4600-6114-5913



I visited yours!


----------



## Elov

Name: Melissa
Town: Oyasumi
Dream Address: 5600-6267-9462

This was back when my town was still nice... ;-; My actual town is such a mess now with all this cycling... ;-; Villager houses crushed all my flowers and tree stumps... D; Curse you Fang for leaving me! Once I get you back I'm cleaning up my town again. >:c


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Need some advice on Gensokyo's forest around the police station.  Want to make it nice even if I have no more PWP slots left.
the apple trees will mostly be replaced with saplings fyi

wondering if I should move the well to near the police station


----------



## Crash

i just updated my DA if anyone wants to dream of my town ; v ;
it's still far from finished, but this'll probably be my last winter update. VM me if you visit -- the dream address is in my sig.​


----------



## Blueskyy

Updated my dream yesterday.  Newer additions to my town include Gala, Lily, Marshal (again), and Roald.  My house also has the ice set in the main room as well as the gorgeous set, sloppy set, and golden set *minus golden man*. Come visit if you wanna see any rooms/any villagers in my signature!

Name:  Andrew
Town Name:  Arnold
Dream Address:  4600-6114-5913


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle (again)... Many thanks to the 27 people who have already visited... I would love for more people to come visit


----------



## bexeyy

Just updated my DA! Have done loads since my last update so please check it out and let me know what you think  Have a bit of a Sailor Moon obsession going on at the moment so that's kind of reflected in my town 

*Town:* Milkyway
*Mayor: *Rebecca
*Dream Address:* 6400-6226-4384

Also I'll probably go on a bit of a visiting spree later so I can't wait to see all your towns!


----------



## milkyi

My town Takoyaki has been complete for a while. I wanna show it off now, so if you're interested in visiting:


Name: Niko
Town Name: Takoyaki
Dream Address: 4500-5692-1699


----------



## wolfie1

My Dream Adress is 6600-6223-3534 and Johto is my town's name. I made some changes today since a villager recently moved out, so some things may not be in order. If you guys could give me some feedback, I'd appreciate it!


----------



## Foxxie

wolfie1 said:


> My Dream Adress is 6600-6223-3534 and Johto is my town's name. I made some changes today since a villager recently moved out, so some things may not be in order. If you guys could give me some feedback, I'd appreciate it!



I just visited   I love your town!  It is lovely and open and easy to navigate around, your path is beautiful and I love how you have a mix of all of the different PWP types (fairytale, zen etc.).  It was very enjoyable to visit!  Congratulations on a beautiful town


----------



## wolfie1

Foxxie said:


> I just visited   I love your town!  It is lovely and open and easy to navigate around, your path is beautiful and I love how you have a mix of all of the different PWP types (fairytale, zen etc.).  It was very enjoyable to visit!  Congratulations on a beautiful town



Aw, thank you very much! I felt like I still had a lot of work to do and I want pretty much EVERY PWP available hahaha! Also, I haven't put a path to Filbert's house because he is unwanted and I want him to go  But thank you ^^


----------



## ladylou

P o c k y - I'm in your dream town just now. It's super beautiful! So well planned out, I love how all the villagers houses are clustered together. Your bushes and paths are just amazing too. Well done! 



P o c k y said:


> My town Takoyaki has been complete for a while. I wanna show it off now, so if you're interested in visiting:
> 
> 
> Name: Niko
> Town Name: Takoyaki
> Dream Address: 4500-5692-1699



- - - Post Merge - - -

Foxxie, I love where your Retail is, what a cool map  



Foxxie said:


> Updated Bevelle tonight   A nice evening dream so all of the sparkly lights can be seen.. I have also just decorated my lower beach   DA in sig.


----------



## Plum Pudding

Foxxie said:


> Updated Bevelle (again)... Many thanks to the 27 people who have already visited... I would love for more people to come visit



I visited Bevelle yesterday, it had changed a lot since my last visit.  Is Agnes a new villager?  It was very enjoyable and peaceful, I like what you did around the train station.  And I went down to the beach since you said you decorated it.  It was very nice.


----------



## P. Star

I just revamped my town with a bunch of new flowers. I would appreciate it if some people visited, the Dream Address is in my signature.


----------



## Foreversacredx

My dream address is 6600 6308 1628

My town is finally in a state where I feel I can share my dream address! 
I would love feedback on what needs improving 


!


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

P. Star said:


> I just revamped my town with a bunch of new flowers. I would appreciate it if some people visited, the Dream Address is in my signature.


I'll head over for a look
~
- very nice
- I'd say remove those two trees in front of the fairy-tale lights; hiding them just feels wasteful
- it'd be nice if there were paths going through the archways
- loved Preston's house, though the music in the ice room was an odd choice
~~~
Would appreciate if someone had a look at my town too.  Should I move my water well to the spot near the police station?


----------



## P. Star

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I'll head over for a look
> ~
> - very nice
> - I'd say remove those two trees in front of the fairy-tale lights; hiding them just feels wasteful
> - it'd be nice if there were paths going through the archways
> - loved Preston's house, though the music in the ice room was an odd choice
> ~~~
> Would appreciate if someone had a look at my town too.  Should I move my water well to the spot near the police station?



Thanks for visiting.


----------



## Foreversacredx

Yukari Yakumo said:


> I Would appreciate if someone had a look at my town too.  Should I move my water well to the spot near the police station?



Your town it beautiful!!! 
I love the way you've done your paths it's literally perfect!!
But I don't think you should move the water well though


----------



## Warszawa

I'd really appreciate it if you guys could visit my town, Ecruteak!
*Dream Address: 6300-6309-2506*

I've put a lot of work into making it super cozy and fun to visit. You can even go on a picnic! Let me know what you think.


----------



## Foxxie

Plum Pudding said:


> I visited Bevelle yesterday, it had changed a lot since my last visit.  Is Agnes a new villager?  It was very enjoyable and peaceful, I like what you did around the train station.  And I went down to the beach since you said you decorated it.  It was very nice.



Thanks Plum   Merengue actually already told me you had been!   And no, Agnes has been in Bevelle forever almost!  Merengue, Chrissy and Francine are my most recent villagers 

I updated again this morning for Festivale... although it's not as pretty without the lights


----------



## BringMeTheHorizon

Come celebrate Festivales in my town! My town is still under construction because of my third house and trying to grow more flowers, so don't be alarmed by the mess haha!


----------



## Kerensa

Foreversacredx said:


> My dream address is 6600 6308 1628
> 
> My town is finally in a state where I feel I can share my dream address!
> I would love feedback on what needs improving
> 
> View attachment 164143!



Absolutely loved your town! Everything is so pink 

Would you mind sending me the QR codes of your path? Really cute


----------



## Belle of Pripyat

I got lazy and didn't update for about a month, but I did last night. What's changed? Bangle moved in and I changed my house exterior.

I have bags of Bells and golden tools in the plaza, as well as fruit baskets near the train station right now. Please excuse that mess; it will be removed within a month.

As always my DA is in my signature.


----------



## Sonario648

Name: David
Town: Melody
Dream Address: 5100-4221-7557


----------



## Totoro123612

Name: Connor
Town: Alder Pt
Dream Address: 5400-6282-9415


----------



## LoveOtome

Foreversacredx said:


> My dream address is 6600 6308 1628
> 
> My town is finally in a state where I feel I can share my dream address!
> I would love feedback on what needs improving
> 
> View attachment 164143!



Foreversacred - your town is gorgeous! I love the modern/elegant theme to it  the pastel path and flower colours/arrangements really add to it. Great job


----------



## Alienfish

DA: 6900-6324-3400 

Mayor Ingela of Jungle C:

Enjoy, I probably won't check back here so if you have any comments you can vm me if you want ^^


----------



## Foxxie

Just updated Bevelle again this evening... Tia moved in today, so that's all 10 dreamies in place! 

Please feel free to stop by, I love hearing my villagers talking about the people they have met!


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

visit my town! if it sucks go ahead and say it to my face.... PM/VM your reviews!


----------



## MasqueradeAlice

Name: Allison
Town: Ooo
Dream Address: 4100-6313-2494


----------



## brookethecat

Name: Brooke
Town: Hibiscus
Dream Address: 4400-6227-3944

I would love visitors, but my town really isn't that great


----------



## Sapphire Moon

updated my dream today


----------



## Foxxie

CelestialSnow said:


> updated my dream today



Just visited, your town is very beautiful and unusual (in a nice way!)

-----------------------------------

Updated Bevelle again... forgot to replace some kicked paths the other day, so have done that now


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle again this evening 

After the scare of my card corrupting today, I wanted to provide an up to date dream.  I also replaced a rotten pear tree that was showing in my last update *shame*

Again, thanks to all who have visited


----------



## Chicha

Just wanted to let anyone know you can submit your dream addresses or find others for inspiration on *dreamingofacnl @ tumblr*.

We organize each DA by:
- type of town (hacked or non-hacked)
- theme type (forest, modern, horror, pastel, theme or no theme)
- season/holidays
- time of day
- paths or no paths

*See our tags here* so you can get a better idea of how we sort towns. *You can submit your dream address here.*

*If you do not have tumblr:*
- Use the format under 1. Submitting Directly
- Make sure to link to your TBT profile so others can contact you if they wish to share feedback
- Uploading pictures of your town is encouraged!

Hope this helps anyone out!


----------



## Watchingthetreetops

dc is updated.  It's in my sig if you want to visit.

(It says fc, but it's my dc)


----------



## INTJ_89

I'd love for somebody to review my town! I need some help with Mike's house, particularly the bathhouse upstairs.

Name: Mike
Town Name: Brooklyn
Dream Address: 4200-6345-1295


----------



## MayorCupcake

I updated my dream address today, and it's my first day here and my first time sharing it! It's dreamy and snowy right now *heart eyes*

Name: Cupcake
Town Name: Bunville
Dream Address: 7400-5384-7979


----------



## Foxxie

Updated for the last time as a snowy town... also I am going to be doing some major renovating in the coming weeks, so probably won't update again for a while


----------



## Crash

i said I wasn't updating my DA until spring, buuuuut I lied ;v;
so if anyone wants to visit, let me know what you think. still far from finished!​


----------



## Plum Pudding

I just updated during a springtime shower, but fear not, there is a yellow raincoat and yellow rainboots at the plaza and an umbrella at the catbus stop.  Enjoy a peaceful forest town


----------



## Blueskyy

Just updated mine. It is in my signature. My paths aren't totally done but come by if you want to see my villagers.


----------



## EdwinfromMosqui

Name: Edwin
Town Name: Mosqui
Dream Address: 5500-6340-5428

I've put a lot of work in my modern town and I think it would make a wonderful dream for you.


----------



## Leen

Name: Leen
Town Name: Jasoom
Dream Address: 5600-6358-3133


----------



## Foxxie

I update Bevelle almost daily, I just forget to post here. 

Also if anyone wants to pop onto my DA and give me some ideas of what I can do?  I pretty much finished it, but then realised that I had built max PWP's, so have been demolishing a few... I fancy a change but can't really make up my mind what I want to do... I have been thinking I might just remove all my PWP's, chop down my trees and start over, but I do love my town as it is too... any ideas/advice welcome


----------



## Blueskyy

Updated now that I've completed my squirrel town. All of my squirrel buddies are in the signature.


----------



## Azurenna

Name: Azu
Town Name: Utopia
Dream Address: 6200-6214-6076


----------



## Miii

Just updated mine ^~^ Feel free to give feedback

Name: Devon c:
Town Name: Glendale
DA: in my signature


----------



## Georgia :)

Name: Georgia
Town name: Londre
DA: 7200-5412-9824


----------



## Ruriko

Name: Usagi
Town Name: NeoTokyo
Dream Address: 6800-6366-9363

It's a city theme with rabbit villagers


----------



## Miii

Updated again :3

Name: Devon c:
Town Name: Glendale
DA: in my signature


----------



## xfire09

Updated my town. It's almost complete, just that I need Tammi to move out (seriously, it's taking me 6 months! I tried the guide, and it worked but only for some villagers!).

Name: Killager
Town: Torment
DA: 4500-6370-4943


----------



## Plum Pudding

Come visit Everleaf, a Zen town with some references to studio Ghibli films, updated during a rare orange sunset.

My second character's house is not finished yet.


----------



## Tommy89

Hello all! I have never done this before, and my town isn't as nearly extravagant as a lot of the ones I've seen, but I dig it, and I would like you to come visit my dream village if you are bored, or it's your thing.

4900-6370-2902 is the address. The only thing I will say is my town is made considerably less bright since Stitches moved away on me, but I hope you like my villagers too!


----------



## Cass123

If anyone is looking for dream towns to visit, you may visit mine. The address is in my signature. It is still a work in progress so this would be for your enjoyment not critique. I have a few items at the plaza to keep you entertained too.


----------



## Candyapple

Hello! I just recently started to play ACNL, around February so my town is far from being completed..but I already put some effort in it, so I'd appreciate some feedback if you would be so kind! Thank you and have a pleasant dream of Caramel! DA 6200-6377-2219


----------



## DerYamu

Hey everyone!
Finally, after a lot of work and time, every little detail in my town is exactly the way I imagined it so that I would love to hear some opinions of visitors. The town does not have a special theme, even though it has a japanese garden, train station and town hall and just tries to be the perfect place for you to relax and let time flow~
Have nice dreams! 

Town Name: Miokyo
Dream Address: 6900-5233-8417


----------



## Miii

I just updated and I have a new dream address ^~^ comments and reviews are welcome, my dream address is in my signature.


----------



## davroslek

Reposting my DA here. Check it out!

4800-5245-5511

It's really not anything all that great, though.


----------



## Fenix

This is my Dream Adress: 6400-6144-3881. I'd appreciate it if someone gave me a piece of advice on how to improve my town. It's not finished yet, though; some villagers I have won't stay long and I'll have to find spots to build the houses of those villagers I want.


----------



## KingKazuma

Mayor: Kazuma
Town Name: Jixxet
Dream Address: 6700-6294-8819 

My town isn't finished yet but I'm happy with what I have so far!


----------



## Dy1an

Name: Dylan
Town:Epicness
DA:5000-6373-7378


----------



## Mrs.Gladys

Hey guys, I've updated my town and would like some feedback on it.

DA: 6800-5245-0010 

Thanks. I'll be visiting some towns from here as well.


----------



## crosserkelsey

Mayor: Kelsey
Town name: Rainbow
DA: 5100-6208-8591

My path needs some work and my town is a bit messy (need to rearrange my flowers some) but I like my town. Either way, enjoy. :3


----------



## Drew1234

- WIP, plus use of editing. -

Enjoy a morning at Joy Lake, a rustic town with feelings of the great North.

Thanks for visiting.

Mayor: Chloe
Town: Joy Lake
Dream Address: *5100-5051-0883*


----------



## Nunnafinga

Town:Newt
Mayor:Bogart
Dream Address: 5500-4188-7869
Villagers:Lily,Jambette,Gigi,Puddles,Diva,Frobert,Henry,Jeremiah,Prince,Camofrog

Newt is a fairly basic town..nothing all that different except for the ten frogs that live there.Have a look if you're interested.


----------



## Waterbottle1234

My dream address is 5200-6209-8662
Please let me know what you think if you visit


----------



## toadsworthy

Anybody looking for an analysis of their dream town, please post your DA in the "Saw-Your-Logs" thread in the Train Station!


----------



## Cosette22

Really nice town!  I liked the natural feel you were able to keep incorporated in the town!


----------



## bexeyy

Just updated my DA on a nice rainy spring day ❤ Haven't updated in a while so let me know what you think! 

Dream Address: 6400-6226-4384


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

*Junes dream address*

I'm going to relax tomorrow on my day off and visit some of the dream towns here.  I've already been to a few, and left some good feedback.   Feel free to visit mine if you wish.  I'm waiting for April 1st for all of the cherry trees in my town to bloom.  When that happens, I'm going to save it.    My town is a cherry town, and I've been prepairing by planting mostly perfect cherry trees.  It's going to look so cool!  And pink!  

If you visit Junes (pron: Ju-ness, from Persona 4), please let me know what you think.  I think my town will always be a WIP.  

Thanks to Lyle from Catville for visiting my town and leaving a good review.   I visited yours today and returned the kind favor.

Junes dream address: 5300-5941-0555


----------



## SupColleen

My dream address is down below! ive spent a lot a lot of time on my town, and any feedback is welcomed! c: im not fully done yet, still need to work on the beaches but everything else is pretty much done!


----------



## crosserkelsey

My DA is - 5100-6208-8591. My town isn't finished yet, I do still have some work, but I'm super happy with it so far. I know my path looks a bit off (I've had some people say it looks unfinished, I've tried working on it some though) but let me know what you all think.


----------



## AccfSally

Update Vista's dream address, the town is still not done. Ignore the mess on the ground.
Wanna finish it before the cherry blossoms ends. Which it haven't started yet.

Also, I need ideas.


----------



## BringMeTheHorizon

Bunny Day update in Winter!


----------



## wolfie1

Johto's DA has been updated! A tower is being built and will soon be surrounded with flowers. It's not finished yet. Any tip on how to improve my town will be welcome.


----------



## spelling88

Visit my town please!  ~


----------



## pastelbricks

Name:Megan
Town:Rainbow
Dream Address:7100-6436-4828


----------



## aschton

Name: Aschton
Town Name: Shmeldon
Dream Address: 4900-6313-3536


----------



## P. Star

I just updated my town for April, let me know what you think. The dream address is in my signature.


----------



## Mayor Lily

currently im sick, so im pretty busy to play. ill add code later
Name: Lily
Town: Woodtown

btw, my town is pretty messy and not vero cool


----------



## Plum Pudding

Go visit my town, you won't regret it, I updated my dream address during a rare orange sunset, it will blow your mind away!!!!


----------



## Hai

Name: pq 
Town Name: Tardis 
Dream Address: 6400-6451-8637

Come visit my town and tell me how you like it~ 
I can visit yours too if you want me to


----------



## Plum Pudding

Here is a screen shot of the orange sunset:


----------



## akiraken

日本からのごあいさつ!
I started playing Animal Forest: Jump Out!! when it released in 2012.
My town name is ゆめのとし, which translates to "Dream Town" in English. 



This is my address: 2900-6455-4103
I'm excited to meet new friends! I welcome all. ヽ(^o^)丿
ありがとう!!


----------



## koaluna

Finally completed my Walnut town. If you visit it and VM/PM a screenshot/tell me your favorite part of my town, you can get any 2 hybrids or 2 bags of 99k bells from me 

DA:4000-6458-4597


----------



## Stalfos

Updated my DA. Please visit. 

Oh, my sig is a bit outdated. My current villagers are: Peanut, Rowan (thanks Courtney), Becky, Anabelle, Lucky, Beau, Gaston, Beardo, Annalisa and Savannah. Address should be the same though.

Sweet dreams!


----------



## mariostarn

I've finally got around updating my DA  

I hope you guys enjoy my town <3

Name:MarioN
Town Name: Cupcakes
Dream Address:5100-5439-6448


----------



## Whisper

Even though my town isn't finished here is my dream address: 4300-6469-1608


----------



## BringMeTheHorizon

Updated for the cherry blossoms!


----------



## saehanfox

updated for cherry blossom and 10th villager
Mayor: Ike
Town: Lareaux
DA: see sig below under "Experience Lareaux for Yourself"


----------



## P. Star

I updated my town again because Zucker moved in.


----------



## Blueskyy

I now have an almost all cub town with Filbert and Marshal in it as well.  The cubs I have are in my sig.

Mayor: Andrew
Town: Arnold
DA: In sig below


----------



## akiraken

I update my town a little. ?˖✧◝(⁰▿⁰)◜✧˖
Come check it out if you have not!


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Updated some of my dream towns recently.
AuraMist - 5800-5082-1735 
Spring update- pink trees, more bell trees, added some eggs from Bunny day around town, changed Riley's right room - now a Jazz club, and added some custom and new furniture to villagers homes to make them look nicer.

Right now I'm working on the 16 villager cycle to get Skye and Apollo back. So AuraMist won't be upgraded for awhile.

BlueCity- 5400-5660-2434
Added new blue bricks, changed one of Colbolt's rooms, changed the time of date updated form 8am to 6am for a more blue sky. Final update.

TreeHut2 - not much just added some sweet olive bushes and black flowers.
Final update for this town too.

No updates for Cat?Park (4500-5084-1553) for now, still need lots of PWPs. RoseGold (5800-5099-0563) is 100% where I want to be, so no more updates.

Please enjoy and see my dream towns, feel to rate them. Thank you to those that have already visited and or rated my dream towns.


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's DA during the falling sakura petals. 

Town is almost done, need to fix up an area near my house.


----------



## TraceyJ

Dream Address for Cai Cove is up: 5700-5232-9755  Still working on a couple spots and home interiors but my town is almost complete and looking good.


----------



## milkyi

My dream address for Takoyaki is finally finished for the most, feel free to visit;

4500-5692-1699

I may tweak it here and there, but the only major thing I have to do is finish my other characters houses.


----------



## Delphine

Hey everyone! I'm looking for some finished towns that I could dream of. I'm trying to get inspiration here and there, I'd be interested in "nature" themed towns or "fairy" themed towns, overall cute places <3 

Don't be shy and send me a PM with your DA, that would be so helpful!
I'm not the best reviewer but I could tell you the things I liked most in your town. 

Thanks in advance! n_n/


----------



## Elruwen

I'm pretty happy with how my town is looking right now, so please feel free to visit!

Name: Elruwen
Town name: Harmonia
Dream address: 6800-5214-3028


----------



## Jihihix

My dream address is in my sidebar! Feel free to come and visit ;P


----------



## Chicha

Please visit my Pok?mon town! It's based on the anime and manga (with a few game elements). You can dress up as a Pok?mon NPC. Oh, and try to guess which villager represents which Pok?mon and which trainer they belong to. (If you're stumped, go to my tumblr for answers or talk to the villagers.) It's 95% complete but I wanted to upload it while the cherry trees were still around. <3

*Mayor:* White
*Town Name:* BWAgency
*Theme:* Pok?mon
*Dream Address:* 4500-6469-3669
More background info here.


----------



## Cudon

Why not I spose, pls visit my towns. Done expect for interior design but f that noise. 

Name: Tops
Town Name: Tricera
Dream Address: 7900-4630-6058 

Name: Calypso
Town Name: Apocalia
Dream Address: 6900-4843-6693


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Updated my DA. Please Visit


----------



## Blueskyy

DA is in signature below.  I now have an all bear cub town (all cubs except Vladimir and Barold).


----------



## Cass123

My DA is in my signature if you care to visit. I'm not really looking for reviews but it's better than visiting a random town I suppose.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

DA should be in my profile! It's unfinished but still probably would be interesting to a few.


----------



## saehanfox

DA: 4300-4127-9901
Town(s)/States of the People's Republic of Lareaux and the Republic of Lareaux.
I'm almost finished dividing my town into communist and democratic halves. A few PWPs still need to be changed. Like East and West Berlin, the citizens are free to travel between the two halves by going through checkpoints. Pay attention to the urbanization differences of the two halves.


----------



## Hollowby

What is a dream address?


----------



## MayorJudyOfZootopia

Hollowby said:


> What is a dream address?



you will find out whenever you see Isabelle sleeping on the job... check often at the town hall


----------



## HeyImDashie

Name: Zephyr
Town: Cerulean
DA: 7400-6494-9723


----------



## ok.sean

Mayor Name: Sean
Town Name: Canalave (winter themed, very oragnaized)
Dream Address: 4400-6436-3172
I've put so much work into this town omg.
It would mean alot if I had some visitors!


----------



## Hollowby

Link_The_Heroine said:


> you will find out whenever you see Isabelle sleeping on the job... check often at the town hall



I never caught her sleeping.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Hollowby said:


> I never caught her sleeping.



I can't remember what triggers Isabelle to sleep., but when you walk into the town hall, she will be sleeping. When you talk to her, she will give you a dreamsuite public works project.  Once you have it built ( It will be on your main street ), you can visit other peoples towns by giving Luna ( The lady who runs the joint ) a dream code. You can also have her make a dream code of your town too. Then other people can visit your town as well. It's a dream, so you can't take anything home, and if you ruin someones flowers , it doesn't really effect that persons town. You can however talk to a walrus named Wendel, who will let you copy patterns from that persons town. ( that is, if they have any).

I would be happy to dream visit your town when you get the dream suite. Just send me a pm with your dream code and I'll visit.


----------



## Zerous

Name: Quinn
Town: Animalia
DA: 7200-6477-1125


----------



## levi163

Name: Lisa
Town: Kalimari
Dream Address: 6500-5205-0331


----------



## P. Star

Name: Preston
Town: Newmist 
DA: Below in sig

Updated again because new villagers moved in and some landscaping changed.


----------



## Aria Nook Violet

I updated my dream address for those curious.
Name: Aria
Town Name: Lua
Dream Address: 6000-4189-9413


----------



## Lucie

Name: Lucy
Town: Sprite
Dream Address: 4000-6343-3214
It's very much a work in progress (especially the houses) but I've worked pretty hard on it so far and I think it's pretty cute.


----------



## Colourful_Era

Name: Charlie
Town Name: Everfree
Dream Address: 7000-4748-5818

Come visit!


----------



## Athelwyn

I have updated the dream address for my Labyrinth-themed town of Goblin! *DA 4100-5606-8152*

What's new:
-Added a discreet memorial for David Bowie
-Now with goblins (gyroids) lurking in the labyrinth itself
-Improved interior for Hoggle's house (added a custom pattern that I like quite a lot)
-Slightly altered interior for Sarah's house
-More variation in pattern for the stone paths on both sides of town
-Better organization of costumes at the Town Tree
-The Bog of Eternal Stench is a bit stench-ier


----------



## planetSlash

Name: Franz
Town name: TroyWood 
Dream adress: 7400-6176-9586

Enjoy.


----------



## Crash

finally got a chance to update again, this time during a thunderstorm!
it's still not finished, but i added some new stuff. kinsale's DA: 5300-6542-4971

also made one for my second town, dewberry, although that's not even close to finished, but it looked really pretty at the time. there are only a few (if any) PWP's, but i got a lot of landscaping done, so.  if anyone visits, let me know if you like them :')
dewberry's DA: 4500-6506-4032​


----------



## Buttonsy

Name: Marbles
Town Name: Lunavila
Dream Address: 4900-6547-0079

(Note that there are still a couple things that are work-in-progress-y, like one villager I want to move out and there are a couple spaces that need yellow lilies, but there is still a lot of work put into it, and the house is decorated and such)


----------



## saehanfox

just updated yesterday
come and see a town divided into a communist and democratic half
DA: 4300-4127-9901

- - - Post Merge - - -

just updated yesterday
come and see a town divided into a communist and democratic half
DA: 4300-4127-9901


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Name: Arlione
Town Name: Bunifrey
DA: 4800-6173-9940

This is an all-rabbit town made in loving memory of my Princess Bun Bun McCloud. It's taken me over a year to complete this Rainbow Bridge-themed town and I'm quite happy with the final result.

Come and see what creative grief looks like!


----------



## fallensnow

Town Name: Ichigo
DA: 7300-5912-8011

My town still has a fair bit of work to do to it, but any visits would be welcome! ^.^
Feel free to give me feedback too


----------



## AccfSally

Update Vista's dream address, the landscaping is almost done. I hope 
Just need to start working on my other two character's houses.

Dream address: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## MoonieFlowers

Name: Moonie
Town: Azeroth
Dream Address: 5500-6531-4030


----------



## Stalfos

Just updated.


----------



## 727

Name:Brittany  /Town:Triple H/ Address:5100-6578-0379. too be honest there's really noting special about my town(with me deciding to reset) i mean my plan is to keep things simple but i do welcome visits anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Name:Brittany  /Town:Triple H/ Address:5100-6578-0379. too be honest there's really noting special about my town(with me deciding to reset) i mean my plan is to keep things simple but i do welcome visits anyway.

- - - Post Merge - - -

sorry about the double post.


----------



## Nunnafinga

Name-Emeril
Town-Bam!
Dream Address-5300-6588-0418

A fairly basic town with stuff that's seen in most other towns except for the ten pigs wearing matching outfits.


----------



## Arabelle

Town: Dawn
Mayor: Arabelle
DA 5500-5128-3236. 

My town's complete.. Fairy tale themed.  300+ dream visitors so far.. Come visit if you haven't


----------



## P. Star

Just updated Newmist's DA.


----------



## Mayor Kera

The dream address of my town, Carnival, is in my signature! I would absolutely love to have more people visit it. I've worked really hard on it. Feedback is also appreciated! c: I'm still moving some things around and adding new things (trees, a tenth villager, etc), but it is mostly complete.


----------



## AccfSally

AccfSally said:


> Update Vista's dream address, the landscaping is almost done. I hope
> Just need to start working on my other two character's houses.
> 
> Dream address: 5900-5938-0315



Updated it again on the 5th of this month.  Done with it so far, now I need to work on my second town's situation >_<


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Mayor Kera said:


> The dream address of my town, Carnival, is in my signature! I would absolutely love to have more people visit it. I've worked really hard on it. Feedback is also appreciated! c: I'm still moving some things around and adding new things (trees, a tenth villager, etc), but it is mostly complete.



I'm in your town now. 

First of all, the colors are beautiful, and the paths look great. I love that everythings neat and tidy. I love dressing up as a jester. I was hoping Pietro would be here. 

Nice flag, and the  area in front of town hall and the cafe looks amazing. Great job.

I had a great time in your town. I love the theme and your villagers are perfect.  The houses were all so nice too.Thanks for sharing your lovely town.

I recently started a 4th of July themed town. It's coming along, but the houses are far from finished. I also updated during a storm, and it doesn't quite fit the town. I would love some feedback on how it looks so far. 4600-6335-5234.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

fallensnow said:


> Town Name: Ichigo
> DA: 7300-5912-8011
> 
> My town still has a fair bit of work to do to it, but any visits would be welcome! ^.^
> Feel free to give me feedback too



 Hey, I'm in your town right now.  Your pathways and your layout is amazing!  I feel like I'm in a strawberry.   I'm leaving it a good review.  

My Hamlet just told me he's moving.  His move out date is the 14th.  If you want him, let me know.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Aww! Thank you very, very much, TheGreatBrain! I really appreciate that. Thank you very much for visiting. I'm glad you had fun! I'll be sure to check out your towns sometime soon! C:


----------



## Athelwyn

TheGreatBrain said:


> I recently started a 4th of July themed town. It's coming along, but the houses are far from finished. I also updated during a storm, and it doesn't quite fit the town. I would love some feedback on how it looks so far. 4600-6335-5234.



I'm in your Freedom town right now! The flower color scheme set the tone as soon as I woke up. Liberty and her dress are perfect, and the picnic area is very charming. The town flag is adorable, and the dog park...hahaha! The dog park is great. I also like the flower beds placed in front of it. The sweet playground fits perfectly in its little area of land, without looking crowded--really great use of that area. The little stump area looks like it would be a great spot to watch the fireworks. I enjoy what you've done with Star's house so far, especially the main room. As usual, you have a real eye for decorating. Thank you for posting your DA to preview!


----------



## Cudon

Dinomates said:


> Why not I spose, pls visit my towns. Done expect for interior design but f that noise.
> 
> Name: Tops
> Town Name: Tricera
> Dream Address: 7900-4630-6058
> 
> Name: Calypso
> Town Name: Apocalia
> Dream Address: 6900-4843-6693


Adding my third towns DA now. It's veery unfinished, but I'd still appreciate any feedback or visits. The area near the villagers is the most finished. Wouldn't mind feedback on my other towns either, they're finished outside of interior design, which I prob won't ever do. 

Name: Terra
Town Name: Neovi
Dream Address: 7500-6595-7354


----------



## Marina40499

If anyone want to visit my town  
Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address:  7700-6082-9069
(still in WIP)


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Athelwyn said:


> I'm in your Freedom town right now! The flower color scheme set the tone as soon as I woke up. Liberty and her dress are perfect, and the picnic area is very charming. The town flag is adorable, and the dog park...hahaha! The dog park is great. I also like the flower beds placed in front of it. The sweet playground fits perfectly in its little area of land, without looking crowded--really great use of that area. The little stump area looks like it would be a great spot to watch the fireworks. I enjoy what you've done with Star's house so far, especially the main room. As usual, you have a real eye for decorating. Thank you for posting your DA to preview!



Ahh, thanks so much. I'm actually planning on deleting this town and starting over with a diferent theme eventually. I'm not really loving the houses, and even though I like the colors, they are starting to bore me. I do think some fireworks wrapped up for guests would be a nice touch and finish my houses before I delete.

I revisted your Goblin town a couple of days ago. I just love it so much. I had time to really explore this time around, and the Bowie grave was a nice touch. You are so talented with your patterns.


----------



## Chicha

*BWAgency | a Pok?mon town | 4500-6469-3669*

With this summer update, you can dress up as various Trainer Classes such as Kimono Girl (Johto), Ninja (Hoenn), or Doctor/Nurse (Unova) and find lots of goodies spread throughout town. There?s lots of attractions such as the Cerulean Gym, a Contest Hall, Pok?mon Stadium, and much more. Also, can you figure out which Pok?mon each villager represents and which trainer they belong to? Talking to the villagers reveals the secret but if you?re up for a challenge, there?s also visual clues that help lead to answers. ♥

If you visit, please let me know & I'll be glad to visit yours in return. ♥​


----------



## Athelwyn

TheGreatBrain said:


> Ahh, thanks so much. I'm actually planning on deleting this town and starting over with a diferent theme eventually. I'm not really loving the houses, and even though I like the colors, they are starting to bore me. I do think some fireworks wrapped up for guests would be a nice touch and finish my houses before I delete.
> 
> I revisted your Goblin town a couple of days ago. I just love it so much. I had time to really explore this time around, and the Bowie grave was a nice touch. You are so talented with your patterns.



Thank you so much! I'm really glad you love Goblin!  (I always enjoy your patterns, too; in each of your towns I've had moments where I've just stopped and said 'wow' at yet another creative pattern or room.)

That's a shame about your Freedom town, but I know how you feel, in a way--I have a new town I want to create, but I know working on it is going to bore me after a bit because I have full plans for three more towns after that one (!). I wish I could work on them all at once! I think that's a good idea, though, for you to finish the houses, and update the DA before moving on. It is an enjoyable town, and it's the perfect time of year for it! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



toukool said:


> *BWAgency | a Pok?mon town | 4500-6469-3669*
> 
> With this summer update, you can dress up as various Trainer Classes such as Kimono Girl (Johto), Ninja (Hoenn), or Doctor/Nurse (Unova) and find lots of goodies spread throughout town. There’s lots of attractions such as the Cerulean Gym, a Contest Hall, Pok?mon Stadium, and much more. Also, can you figure out which Pok?mon each villager represents and which trainer they belong to? Talking to the villagers reveals the secret but if you’re up for a challenge, there’s also visual clues that help lead to answers. ♥
> 
> If you visit, please let me know & I'll be glad to visit yours in return. ♥​



Your. Paths. They are amazing. 

I _really_ need to start doing dream diary entries on my Tumblr--I've visited BWAgency recently, and even though I'm way behind on my Pokemon knowledge, I loved it! It's definitely on my list of towns to post about, and you did such a wonderful post about my AHS town!


----------



## Kalenaaa

Name: Kalena
Town: Niruza
Dream Address: 4500-5960-2845


----------



## Mayor Kera

TheGreatBrain, I'm currently visiting Freedom, and I think it looks great! I enjoy the paths and the red, white, and blue roses. Your PWPs are organized well, your bushes are spaced out nicely, and the dog park's a nice touch. Your villager, Joey, is adorable, and his catchphrase of "I wuv you" is precious. I like the star-patterned stools in Star's house, and your town flag screams "MURRICA." c: The dress that Liberty wears is pretty, too! 

I'll check out your other towns shortly!

- - - Post Merge - - -



toukool said:


> *BWAgency | a Pok?mon town | 4500-6469-3669*
> 
> With this summer update, you can dress up as various Trainer Classes such as Kimono Girl (Johto), Ninja (Hoenn), or Doctor/Nurse (Unova) and find lots of goodies spread throughout town. There’s lots of attractions such as the Cerulean Gym, a Contest Hall, Pok?mon Stadium, and much more. Also, can you figure out which Pok?mon each villager represents and which trainer they belong to? Talking to the villagers reveals the secret but if you’re up for a challenge, there’s also visual clues that help lead to answers. ♥
> 
> If you visit, please let me know & I'll be glad to visit yours in return. ♥​



Your paths are so great. C: I really like the cut out standee that has Misty the way she dressed up in the anime episode, "The Misty Mermaid." I love how there are flowers, trees, stumps, bushes, and bamboo everywhere. I enjoy the goodies scattered around for visitors to pick up and play with. Your human villagers are cosplayed very well and it's easy to make a connection between them and the anime characters. As a big pokemon fan, I really enjoy your town! Thank you for sharing.


----------



## Brgrs

Name: Brgrs
Town Name: Subway
Dream Address: 4500-6468-4528

Please don't take my town too seriously lol. It isn't too amazing in comparison to some of the others on this list. Although I worked hard on the hybrids!


----------



## Chicha

Athelwyn said:


> Your. Paths. They are amazing.
> 
> I _really_ need to start doing dream diary entries on my Tumblr--I've visited BWAgency recently, and even though I'm way behind on my Pokemon knowledge, I loved it! It's definitely on my list of towns to post about, and you did such a wonderful post about my AHS town!



Aww thank you so much!! The seashells were a pain to make but worth it. XD I gotta visit Goblin and do a post on it sometime. <3



Kalenaaa said:


> Name: Kalena
> Town: Niruza
> Dream Address: 4500-5960-2845



Your path is really nice! I especially love the area south of your town tree (and the town tree area is superb!). The arrangement with the streetlights, paths, bushes and trees made it so nice! Your lighthouse and bench look charming together (I hope you add more flowers around there btw).

I feel like the log bench close to Derwin and Winnie's houses looks a little lost at its current placement. I might recommend to place the log bench 3 steps northeast so it can look like its own space. Kalena's (pretty name btw!) house is really cute! I love the back room; it's tiny but it feels so cozy and has a great vibe. Your upstairs mermaid room is very charming; I like how you put two mermaid beds together! It's a very nice touch.

I think your town hall could use a little bit of improvement by placing another streetlight to the left of your right one & two more bushes to the right of the pink hydrangeas. I think that area has a lot of potential to look great! Overall, very cute so far! The rain gives it a great atmosphere. I hope you keep working on your town. Good job! ;v;



Mayor Kera said:


> Your paths are so great. C: I really like the cut out standee that has Misty the way she dressed up in the anime episode, "The Misty Mermaid." I love how there are flowers, trees, stumps, bushes, and bamboo everywhere. I enjoy the goodies scattered around for visitors to pick up and play with. Your human villagers are cosplayed very well and it's easy to make a connection between them and the anime characters. As a big pokemon fan, I really enjoy your town! Thank you for sharing.



Ahhh, thank you so much for the kind words!! Misty's Standee is probably my favorite out of all of them and that one took days to make so that made my day. ;v;

As for your town, I really like the paths. It really matches the mood of Carnival. Your town town from Super Mario 64 is the Underwater song, right? Ahh, so much love. <3 Your town plaza creates a nice, relaxing mood with the purple flower patterns. Your town hall area with the fountain is really cute along with the bush arrangements. The same goes for the Cafe. The flower clock helps make it pop. The area by Tia's house with the flower arches is really charming! Kera's main room is super nice. I love the combination of using the Rococo Set with the Harvest Wall along with the purple roses. Your use of the hospital screen as shower curtains in Rose's house is very clever!

My suggestion would be to include more flowers & trees but since your town is in progress, I'm sure that'll happen in time. I noticed some of your rooms don't have music yet so maybe add that to create the mood? In Kera's house with the Gorgeous furniture, I think the Red Carnation should be on the other end of the counter. That way, you can see your face when you sit down. (Or moving the gorgeous stool works too.) Emily's room with the pastel kiddie furniture looks really cute so far. Same for the outdoor picnic upstairs. I hope you add more to them!

Overall, it's a very cute town with lots of great potential. I'll definitely visit it again when it's finished. Great job! 



Brgrs said:


> Name: Brgrs
> Town Name: Subway
> Dream Address: 4500-6468-4528
> 
> Please don't take my town too seriously lol. It isn't too amazing in comparison to some of the others on this list. Although I worked hard on the hybrids!



The DA doesn't seem to work. It should be 6486 instead of 6468. ^^; Anyway, I like your path! The areas around Retail & the Police Station are pretty nice with the fruit trees lining up. Your town hall is looking good with the hybrids. I bet it'd look fantastic in the fall. In Wumbo's house, I adore the outdoor garden left room, it's so creative! K.K. Safari really sets the mood and it works really well! Your sloppy room is pretty great as well! I feel like it's missing something at the northeast corner next to the bed. Maybe a plant might do the trick? Your culinary room upstairs looks awesome so far. I think music can help set the mood. Your gold room in Brgrs's house is awesome! I like how you implemented the Great Statues with each other. Your basement room is super creative as well! The purple really helps that room pop!

Overall, nice town with good potential! Keep on growing those hybrids! 

(omg I didn't realize how long this post got, haha.)


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Gobygaga said:


> Hay visit my town!!! It's called Sandybay and its dream address is 7100-5740-9127. Would appreciate feedback.



I've been randomly doing some dreamwalking lately, and picked your town.  Just visited, and I love your patterns.  You've put a lot of work into this.  It's a little tricky to navigate, but I liked running around like I was in a maze.  Very nice.  I gave it a good review.  I like what you did around the police station, with the bamboo, and the lighthouse.  All the hybrids on the beach blocked off by the jacobs ladders are cool.  I loved the sand drawings, too.

Feel free to visit my town and let me know what you think.  

- - - Post Merge - - -



Meilumi said:


> Still looking for feedback on my town!
> 
> Name: Mei
> Town Name: Sonder
> Dream Address: 4400-2232-3867
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Visit if you like what you see
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 137607View attachment 137600View attachment 137608View attachment 137609View attachment 137603View attachment 137606View attachment 137601View attachment 137605View attachment 137602View attachment 137604​
> 
> 
> 
> Any comments/suggestions would be much appreciated!



Oh my gosh, I love your houses, your layout, the patterns, the lamps, I love this town.   The seafood room had me laughing out loud.  Nice touch.  The front room is gorgeous.  Your town is inspiring.  I can see all the love that went into the details, like the stone steps up to the windmill, the decor of the houses, and the zen garden.  I'm jealous of all of your blue flowers.  I can never get mine to grow.   And I've found many items in your houses that I want.  I need that hotpot in my life!  Nice job!


----------



## Rowlet

Hey people, please stop by and visit my dream if you have time. I almost finish the town although the beach is still in progress. Have fun! 
DA: *5400-5721-0116*


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's dream address today 
5900-5938-0315


----------



## Sweetley

Name: Maple
Town Name: Maryhill
Dream Address: 6000-6595-6472

It's a new town, which is still under construction. Theme is forest, nothing really special
(also I'm time traveling at the moment, so it's winter right now). Dreamers are welcome!


----------



## Mayor Kera

I would like to give a shoutout to my mom's town, Skyhaven. I don't think she's had any visitors via the Dream Suite, which is sad because she's put a whole lot of work into it. If someone could please stop by, it would mean a lot to us both.

Her Dream Address is: 4800-5811-8946


----------



## Invisible again

AccfSally said:


> Updated Vista's dream address today
> 5900-5938-0315



I visited Vista. You have a really beautiful town, and I loved it! The whole Asian forest feel was really nice, and your houses and their themes were really cool. Really loved the campsite area, and the rain in your town really enhanced the mood. You really did a good job on it! 
I had fun exploring it. ^^


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Mayor Kera said:


> I would like to give a shoutout to my mom's town, Skyhaven. I don't think she's had any visitors via the Dream Suite, which is sad because she's put a whole lot of work into it. If someone could please stop by, it would mean a lot to us both.
> 
> Her Dream Address is: 4800-5811-8946



I'll be in to run around Skyhaven just as soon as I plot set Marshal.  
I'm also putting together another comic strip.


----------



## Athelwyn

Mayor Kera said:


> I would like to give a shoutout to my mom's town, Skyhaven. I don't think she's had any visitors via the Dream Suite, which is sad because she's put a whole lot of work into it. If someone could please stop by, it would mean a lot to us both.
> 
> Her Dream Address is: 4800-5811-8946



Please tell your mom that she has a beautiful town.  I love how peaceful it is, with the calm music and the cloudy late night (early morning?) sky. The paths are lovely, and the homes are well decorated and classy. (I especially liked the customized red & black Exotic series room, and the little fairytale bench and light area next to Re-Tail.) The mayor is adorable, and her catchphrase is great--who doesn't need hugs?


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Mayor Kera said:


> I would like to give a shoutout to my mom's town, Skyhaven. I don't think she's had any visitors via the Dream Suite, which is sad because she's put a whole lot of work into it. If someone could please stop by, it would mean a lot to us both.
> 
> Her Dream Address is: 4800-5811-8946



So many blue roses!  I love this layout and all the roses.   The ground tile you've found fits your town's fantasy theme very well.  Your houses are neatly decorated, and I felt welcomed in both of them.  Also.. You have a Go! piece in your basement.  How did you get that?  I need loads of those!  The bench in front of the cafe is a nice touch.  I can see there is definitely some hard work done here.  Your mom should be proud of her town.  I left a good review.


----------



## Mayor Kera

Thank you both very much! I'll be sure to pass your kind words along to her. C:


----------



## Phos

Town: Abyssim
Mayor: Cas
DA: 5400-6592-6779

I'm working on making my town, Abyssim,  into a natural, stormy night (aka my happy place). Id say I'm about ~80% done, with the last bit of focus being on the area around my town hall, by my campsite, and in the bottom right corner of the map. I have 3 more pwps that I need to finish but Dierdre has not been willing to cough them up :L I happened to log in today and it was storming something fierce so I decided to update my DA. Would appreciate any feedback on the more developed parts of my town, excluding, of course, the houses, which aren't finished atm. 

Also... if you're into Yugioh, I'm working on some character houses from Duel Monsters. :]


----------



## AccfSally

Invisible again said:


> I visited Vista. You have a really beautiful town, and I loved it! The whole Asian forest feel was really nice, and your houses and their themes were really cool. Really loved the campsite area, and the rain in your town really enhanced the mood. You really did a good job on it!
> I had fun exploring it. ^^



I'm glad you enjoyed it


----------



## ForgottenT

Feel free to come visit my original town, dream code in signature.


----------



## Mayor Kera

ForgottenT said:


> Feel free to come visit my original town, dream code in signature.



I'm in New Oak now. I really like your town! It has a nice, clean look. Everything is well organized, and I like the arrangement of plants. c:


----------



## Wishii

Mine isnt done but..it's very close. Please let me know how you like it.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Phos said:


> Town: Abyssim
> Mayor: Cas
> DA: 5400-6592-6779
> 
> I'm working on making my town, Abyssim,  into a natural, stormy night (aka my happy place). Id say I'm about ~80% done, with the last bit of focus being on the area around my town hall, by my campsite, and in the bottom right corner of the map. I have 3 more pwps that I need to finish but Dierdre has not been willing to cough them up :L I happened to log in today and it was storming something fierce so I decided to update my DA. Would appreciate any feedback on the more developed parts of my town, excluding, of course, the houses, which aren't finished atm.
> 
> Also... if you're into Yugioh, I'm working on some character houses from Duel Monsters. :]



I'm in Abyssim right now.  yay, thunderstorm!  I put my nice Polk headphones on just for this.  I love storms.    (I'll be reviewing as I'm walking through it, so bear with me.)  I want your town map!  If I ever restart, this is what I'm going to look for.  Loving the bon fire in the rain and the orange pansies around the shrubs.  Tabby suggested Bakura's house, so here I go.... It's a cool place for kids. I'd say this could be the town's daycare?  In the mayor's house.  Your mayor is adorable.  I like the rainbow, and the theremin.  I stayed in that room for a while just to mess with that instrument.  Back room: very classy.  left side room: very nice.  It's an art room for painting still life, photography, and writing.  I need that typewriter.  Basement:  Cool floor.  Did you design that, or is that something offered in game?  Upstairs: I see a space for a moody minstrel to recline by the tree and compose sonnets and songs.   Ok, outside.... A pyramid and a sphynx?  Interesting choices.  Nice use of the gold roses to act as "sand."  Ah!  I found your pitfall!  All in all, nicely done.  It was hard to see where I could go in the town, as there were no discernible paths, but I managed.  I like it.  Left a good review.


----------



## Koden

My town doesnt really have a theme but I plan on making it chock full of gardening related projects! Dream Address is: 5700-6504-5167


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

OMG THERE'S KOI!!  Just from waking up, I'm liking it,  And it's storming here, too!  Yay!  (again, reviewing as I run through your town.)  I need the pattern for the stone stairs, please.  I put on the casual outfit, the kimono sandals (I'm guessing these are geta and not zori), and the crown, because I, Mayor Yosuke, am a pretty, pretty, princess... and I can't afford this yet.  The pathways, and the bus station, the layout of the PWPs, it's so pretty!  I really want these stairs.  The stones that wind through the town, all the shrubs, and the placements of everything, I adore how the steps lead up to places, giving this a feel of having hills --almost like Arashiyama.  Excuse me while I steal your town. *L*  I like that you added a bathrobe and headband to your hot spring.  Nice touch.  This town is so beautiful, I'm in awe.  How did you get all of this amazing stuff?  I'm still waiting for a lot of these PWPs to be suggested.  The planning you put into this is amazing.  The hidden walkway in the trees to the south is delightful.  On to the houses....  
Can I say, I want to have coffee in your brewstoid cafe?  The way they're lined up looks like they're actually working.  In all of your rooms, you've made the best out of the space.  Most of this stuff, I didn't know you could get.  A stormy night is perfect for enjoying coffee.  .... A 7-11 in Japan has everything.  Nice.   My friend taught English in Japan for 6 months, and said they were fantastic.  Beat ours here in the states by a mile.  Basement looks like a basement.  Why can I not go into your upstairs room?  I'm in love with that floor.  

2nd house looks like an onsen.  Nintendo really needs to upgrade so you can actually get into the baths.  I see!  You have mens baths and womens baths. First time I've seen that.  Backroom looks like a mineral hot spring?  Upstairs:  A cute classical room.  Ai's kimono is cute, and the jacob's ladder in her hair looks like a kanzashi.  
3rd house.  Still blown away by your use of space in a 3D environment. You really know how to give it a feel of being "Alive."  That, above all, is what's catching the breath the most.  I feel like Vista is alive.

Excuse me while I move into Vista. *L*  I just may drop by now and then to wander around.  This is by FAR my favorite town.  I've got so many ideas for improving Junes, now.  I'm so happy I visited Vista.  Thanks for having me. ^^

-----------------------------------------------
And yay!  22 people have been to my town!  Thank you, everybody.   I'm glad you all like it.  It's still in progress.


----------



## ForgottenT

Mayor Kera said:


> I'm in New Oak now. I really like your town! It has a nice, clean look. Everything is well organized, and I like the arrangement of plants. c:



Thank you for the compliments


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

AccfSally said:


> Updated Vista's dream address today
> 5900-5938-0315



had to quote.


----------



## AccfSally

Mayor Yosuke said:


> OMG THERE'S KOI!!  Just from waking up, I'm liking it,  And it's storming here, too!  Yay!  (again, reviewing as I run through your town.)  I need the pattern for the stone stairs, please.  I put on the casual outfit, the kimono sandals (I'm guessing these are geta and not zori), and the crown, because I, Mayor Yosuke, am a pretty, pretty, princess... and I can't afford this yet.  The pathways, and the bus station, the layout of the PWPs, it's so pretty!  I really want these stairs.  The stones that wind through the town, all the shrubs, and the placements of everything, I adore how the steps lead up to places, giving this a feel of having hills --almost like Arashiyama.  Excuse me while I steal your town. *L*  I like that you added a bathrobe and headband to your hot spring.  Nice touch.  This town is so beautiful, I'm in awe.  How did you get all of this amazing stuff?  I'm still waiting for a lot of these PWPs to be suggested.  The planning you put into this is amazing.  The hidden walkway in the trees to the south is delightful.  On to the houses....
> Can I say, I want to have coffee in your brewstoid cafe?  The way they're lined up looks like they're actually working.  In all of your rooms, you've made the best out of the space.  Most of this stuff, I didn't know you could get.  A stormy night is perfect for enjoying coffee.  .... A 7-11 in Japan has everything.  Nice.   My friend taught English in Japan for 6 months, and said they were fantastic.  Beat ours here in the states by a mile.  Basement looks like a basement.  Why can I not go into your upstairs room?  I'm in love with that floor.
> 
> 2nd house looks like an onsen.  Nintendo really needs to upgrade so you can actually get into the baths.  I see!  You have mens baths and womens baths. First time I've seen that.  Backroom looks like a mineral hot spring?  Upstairs:  A cute classical room.  Ai's kimono is cute, and the jacob's ladder in her hair looks like a kanzashi.
> 3rd house.  Still blown away by your use of space in a 3D environment. You really know how to give it a feel of being "Alive."  That, above all, is what's catching the breath the most.  I feel like Vista is alive.
> 
> Excuse me while I move into Vista. *L*  I just may drop by now and then to wander around.  This is by FAR my favorite town.  I've got so many ideas for improving Junes, now.  I'm so happy I visited Vista.  Thanks for having me. ^^



Thanks for visiting!  
for the stone stairs, I got them from this town's DA: 3800-0427-8849.


----------



## TraceyJ

Finally set up a Dream Address for my rural town of Haven: 5100-6608-2152. Still waiting to place a few more PWP's but it's coming along nicely.
Also have a Dream Address for my zen town of Cai Cove: 5700-5232-9755. 
I hope you'll come visit!


----------



## Sweetley

I updated my town, it's almost finished, but still a bit under construction. Feel free to visit my town, if you want. I would appreciate visitors as well as feedback! 

DA: 6000-6595-6472


----------



## thatawkwardkid

4800-6572-9852

It's not finished, but I'll share it anyways. It's be nice if someone could share their thoughts on my dream town.


----------



## P. Star

Just updated Snowfall's Dream Address.


----------



## Arabelle

Updated my main town's DA last night (Dawn - 5500-5128-3236).  Usually it's set in cherry blossom season, but this time it's set in summer time with a light rain.. (I love the background music >.<)  Changed some of the landscaping with blooming hydrangea starts too.. :3 hope you guys enjoy & feel free to share any feedback.. 320 dream visitors so far =D 

I'll visit other towns above later tonight :3


----------



## PrincessAurora

Coupenotte said:


> I updated my town, it's almost finished, but still a bit under construction. Feel free to visit my town, if you want. I would appreciate visitors as well as feedback!
> 
> DA: 6000-6595-6472



Visited your town! First thing I noticed was your town map - which I LOVE. The town is very simple, but that makes it a breath of fresh air. Your clovers are very cute and I can only imagine how long it must have taken to collect them all. I liked how the streetlights were placed, it gave it a nice feel for some reason. 

Ideas for improvement: Maybe it was just me but I would have liked if all your bridges were the wooden bridge, as they suit a natural town more than cobblestone. Have you ever considered dirt paths? I think they'd be cool in your town. And, more PWPs? I would have loved to see a bus stop, for example. It matches your town that's set during the night. The strip along the bottom left of your map could feature PWPs like that.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

Arabelle said:


> Updated my main town's DA last night (Dawn - 5500-5128-3236).  Usually it's set in cherry blossom season, but this time it's set in summer time with a light rain.. (I love the background music >.<)  Changed some of the landscaping with blooming hydrangea starts too.. :3 hope you guys enjoy & feel free to share any feedback.. 320 dream visitors so far =D
> 
> I'll visit other towns above later tonight :3





I like your map.   You've chosen a good spot for your cafe, and I like the fountans.  it took me a little bit to run around your town, but I enjoyed it.


----------



## Mayor Yosuke

I updated my dream address tonight.  I'd love some feedback if you happen to run around my town.  (There are big empty spots.  Those are where villagers houses were, where my plot setter's house was, and where I will put certain PWPs when they're suggested.  )  
Thanks, and happy dreaming.  Dream code: 5300-5941-0555

((edited:  Kia from Vista, Luna said you left a good review.  Thank you!   ))


----------



## Sweetley

PrincessAurora said:


> Visited your town! First thing I noticed was your town
> map - which I LOVE. The town is very simple, but that makes it a breath of fresh air. Your
> clovers are very cute and I can only imagine how long it must have taken to collect them
> all. I liked how the streetlights were placed, it gave it a nice feel for some reason.
> 
> Ideas for improvement: Maybe it was just me but I would have liked if all your bridges were the wooden bridge, as they suit a natural town more than cobblestone. Have you ever considered dirt paths? I think they'd be cool in your town. And, more PWPs? I would have loved to see a bus stop, for example. It matches your town that's set during the night. The strip along the bottom left of your map could feature PWPs like that.


First of all: Thanks for your feedback and visiting my town! I'm happy to hear that you like it. 
About your ideas: I switched the two stone bridges for the wooden ones, I didn't do it earlier, because of the house of Tammi, which stand in the way of the one brigde (and as I know Isabelle, she wouldn't allow me to build a new one, because of the distance). So after Tammi moved out, I builded the two wooden bridges. I must say, it fits really better now in the town. I thought about the dirt paths and maybe I will do this in the future, because it takes a long time to make them. Unfortunately, I don't have the bus stop yet, generally I only have a few PWP's, which are useful, because my villagers didn't gave me so many suggestions for new PWP's. When I get the bus stop, I will definitely build it, because it's one of my favorite PWP's. I will also build more PWP's in the next time. 

Thanks for your ideas! I will definitely furthermore work on my town. 

I also updated my town again! Dreamers are always welcome!


----------



## Miii

Name: Devon c:
Town Name: Glendale
Dream Address: In signature

Just updated after changing some things around c: Feel free to visit and tell me what you think.


----------



## Princess

I accidentally made a thread so I'll just post what I posted here!

Name: Bunny
Town Name: La Lune
Dream Address: 4500 - 4094 - 7536
--------


Hi! I just released my dream address finally lol. So I'm posting it here in case any of you would like to visit!
Note: there is some slight hacking done in the landscaping of this town

Please let me know what you think, and if you are a tumblr user and do visit, please tag your posts as #redribbonpresents so I can find it 

Dream Address: 4500 - 4094 - 7536





​


Spoiler: some pictures of La Lune


----------



## baileyrianne

Just updated my town! Come for a visit!
It's definitely worth your while! Tell me what ou think of it! (Ps. It's sill a work in progress, but very enjoyable)

Name: Bailey
Town: Suffolk
Address: 4600-6617-7412


----------



## Marina40499

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069

I updated it   (im still working on the houses and waiting for some PWPs)


----------



## Foxxie

Hi everyone! Foxxie here 

I haven't been around for such a long time, my poor Bevelle has been somewhat neglected lately 

Real life just got in the way *sigh*.  Then I decided to revamp the lower half of my map and literally dug up and destroyed everything... then decided I didn't want to revamp anymore :/ So I just didn't play because I felt so disheartened 

I did pick up the game a couple of times the past few months, managed to lose Merengue and Agnes which didn't help my motivation   I have gained Rosie (*^_^*) and Stinky (who I accidentally picked up from a void)... I will see how they fit in 

Anyway, the point of my post!  I picked Bevelle up properly a few days ago, determined to complete my renovation and get Bevelle back on track!  It has taken a few days of solid graft, but I am very happy with how she looks again 

I would love some visitors and critiques of my town (I am aware my 2nd & 3rd characters still need work!), if anyone would like to visit, my DA is 7400-5232-9021 <3

Thanks for reading
Foxxie
x


----------



## MagicAce

Need some help.

So I finally got to the point where I believe it is time to make my Dream Address public, since I've been sprucing up my town to make it look nice. Personally, I'm doing just fine at the moment.

HOWEVER

I'm not COMPLETELY done. There's still areas without flowers, less PWPs then I would have liked... so I need your help.

Should I: A. Release the town now in a somewhat incomplete state. Or B. Delay the release of the town to finish working on it (don't know how long it might take)?


----------



## Sweetley

Updated my town again! Dreamers and feedback are always welcome!  DA: 6000-6595-6472


----------



## MardyBum

Updated my DA. In need of some feedback  
especially since there are some big empty spots!
Anyway any advice will really help complete my vision. Thank you!

Name: Nőva
Town name: Solstice
Dream address: 4200-5686-597


----------



## PrincessAurora

Miii said:


> Name: Devon c:
> Town Name: Glendale
> Dream Address: In signature
> 
> Just updated after changing some things around c: Feel free to visit and tell me what you think.



Visited your town! Your seashells were so cute! And I really liked your path patterns. Did you make those yourself? They were like optical illusions @.@! The path and the flowers made your town so colorful. My favorite section of your town was the area with the topiaries. The only thing I would have liked to see is more... filler I guess? You had a lot of empty spaces. Could put some flowers/clovers/bushes/trees or even pwps to make it look less empty. 

Overall lovely town and I enjoyed it.


----------



## Foxxie

Foxxie said:


> Hi everyone! Foxxie here
> 
> I haven't been around for such a long time, my poor Bevelle has been somewhat neglected lately
> 
> Real life just got in the way *sigh*.  Then I decided to revamp the lower half of my map and literally dug up and destroyed everything... then decided I didn't want to revamp anymore :/ So I just didn't play because I felt so disheartened
> 
> I did pick up the game a couple of times the past few months, managed to lose Merengue and Agnes which didn't help my motivation   I have gained Rosie (*^_^*) and Stinky (who I accidentally picked up from a void)... I will see how they fit in
> 
> Anyway, the point of my post!  I picked Bevelle up properly a few days ago, determined to complete my renovation and get Bevelle back on track!  It has taken a few days of solid graft, but I am very happy with how she looks again
> 
> I would love some visitors and critiques of my town (I am aware my 2nd & 3rd characters still need work!), if anyone would like to visit, my DA is 7400-5232-9021 <3
> 
> Thanks for reading
> Foxxie
> x



Just updated again, another couple of PWP's sorted  Would love to up my visitor count a bit and share my pretty little town with you all, please stop by if you have a spare minute  x


----------



## Chrisscottd

Hey everyone.

I've never posted my dream address on a thread like this before but I've been working on my winter town for a while.  please check it out & thank you so much

Name: Chris
Town name: Sutton
DA: 6200-3338-5067


----------



## Foxxie

Updated again, DA in sig


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Chrisscottd said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I've never posted my dream address on a thread like this before but I've been working on my winter town for a while.  please check it out & thank you so much
> 
> Name: Chris
> Town name: Sutton
> DA: 6200-3338-5067



Your town is beautiful. I loved it. The houses were great too. My favorite was the cabin, and that upstairs bedroom is so cute. Great job.


----------



## Griffon

Chrisscottd said:


> Hey everyone.
> 
> I've never posted my dream address on a thread like this before but I've been working on my winter town for a while.  please check it out & thank you so much
> 
> Name: Chris
> Town name: Sutton
> DA: 6200-3338-5067



Very cute! You picked good paths, they all go together and match your theme. Though I don't know that I understood the sections of bright patterns around your tree- are they pinic spots or did I just miss something? But the town seemed very neat, and the houses were framed very well by the path and plants. And I thought your little park of dead trees was really cool. XD


----------



## AccfSally

Updated my DA for my main town, Vista.

5900-5938-0315

Not much changed, both of my side character's basements have been decorated.


----------



## Noobstew

Hi ya'll, my town is pretty simple as far as paths go. Would love to get some feedback on maybe what I could do with it -- especially some flower patterns. I'll start dreaming my way through the recent posts and also give some feedback.  It will also help me get a dream medal, lol. Thanks everyone!


----------



## Marina40499

So far only 3 person visited my town T__T
I still need to work on the houses' interior....

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069


----------



## liziscool

Name: Liz
Town Name: Branson
Dream Address: 5400-6632-4814


----------



## avvie

Name - Avvie
Town Name - Hogwarts
Dream Address - 6000-6460-0617


----------



## PrincessAurora

Noobstew said:


> Hi ya'll, my town is pretty simple as far as paths go. Would love to get some feedback on maybe what I could do with it -- especially some flower patterns. I'll start dreaming my way through the recent posts and also give some feedback.  It will also help me get a dream medal, lol. Thanks everyone!



Nice town! Very colorful. You've really worked on your flower collection. You have a lot of patches of a specific breed/color of flower, but did you ever consider mixing and matching to make different combos (for example, white roses + blue violets, etc.)? I always felt like that helps things flow together nicely. If you wanted to go even further you could pick 3 or 4 colors that you want to use and spread them throughout your town. It helps unify a theme if you're after that.

Aside from that, your PWP placement was good and your paths took me where I wanted to go. Good use of the single pattern path. 

Also, your town flag made me giggle. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



liziscool said:


> Name: Liz
> Town Name: Branson
> Dream Address: 5400-6632-4814



Cute town, a bit underdeveloped but it has potential. You have a lot of flowers. Did you ever consider making paths? You could make flower paths possibly and it'd be really cute.


----------



## Rowlet28

Name: Luis
Town: New York
Dream Address: 4100-6631-8335


----------



## JX-

Just check my signature lol

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'm still working on it so it's looking ugly rn


----------



## Griffon

Name: Britton
Town: Aaerolith 
Dream Address: 4200-66601-7914

My town is a disaster in progress, so I'm not looking for an overall rating, as it's nowhere near it's final form. But! I've been trying to pick a path/find a feel for my path that I like, and it's been a bear and a half. So I just want your thoughts/suggestions for my path. I wanted something more natural feeling, but I also wanted the structure and tone evoking of a more ornate path? Idk man.


----------



## Flora Sky

I'm looking for Pokemon themed towns to visit anyone got some?


----------



## Sweetley

Updated my town again. Dreamers as well as feedback are welcome!  DA: 6000-6595-6472


----------



## Marina40499

big update ^^ New PWP and houses' interiors look way better now ♥ I got some series >w<

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069


----------



## Foxxie

Finally got perfect town status in Bevelle again   I had it for a while, but lost it when I removed everything from my lower island :/  D/A in sig.

Thanks to all those who visited so far


----------



## chibibunnyx

Name: Chibi
Town Name: Mochi
Dream Address: 5100-6485-7257

Please visit and rate my town ^_^
Still a work in progress but I think I'm almost done!


----------



## Jankowski

chibibunnyx said:


> Name: Chibi
> Town Name: Mochi
> Dream Address: 5100-6485-7257
> 
> Please visit and rate my town ^_^
> Still a work in progress but I think I'm almost done!



I really liked the three flower arches you have in the center or your town. I'm probably going to steal that idea. I also liked the bus stop tucked away in the corner.


----------



## Marina40499

chibibunnyx said:


> Name: Chibi
> Town Name: Mochi
> Dream Address: 5100-6485-7257
> 
> Please visit and rate my town ^_^
> Still a work in progress but I think I'm almost done!



your town is cute..  I love pink towns ^w^ 
and omg, i hope im not mistaking, but,  your theme song is sailor moon opening?


----------



## LunaLight

Name: Kalel
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 4300-6633-4214

I'd like some feedback on my town! It's done for the most part, however I still have a few ideas. I wanted to add some more to the little park, I'm not sure yet, but I'd like to know thoughts on how it's looking so far ^^


----------



## Traveller

Marina40499 said:


> big update ^^ New PWP and houses' interiors look way better now ♥ I got some series >w<
> 
> Name: Marina
> Town name: Yorkshin
> Dream address: 7700-6082-9069



Your town is awesome  so many pink flowers
The paths are lovely and i like the houses interior, even if it's still a WIP
And i like how you used all PWPs with water on them (foutains, hot spring, geyser etc)


----------



## Marina40499

Traveller said:


> Your town is awesome  so many pink flowers
> The paths are lovely and i like the houses interior, even if it's still a WIP
> And i like how you used all PWPs with water on them (foutains, hot spring, geyser etc)



Thanks  I still need to wait for Punchy to request a water Pump T__T and i'll be done with the PWPs


----------



## chibibunnyx

Marina40499 said:


> your town is cute..  I love pink towns ^w^
> and omg, i hope im not mistaking, but,  your theme song is sailor moon opening?



Yep it is! Hehe I love sailor moon! Thanks! :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jankowski said:


> I really liked the three flower arches you have in the center or your town. I'm probably going to steal that idea. I also liked the bus stop tucked away in the corner.



Tysm! That was the newest update. As soon as I saw the flower arch appear I had the idea c:


----------



## Marina40499

chibibunnyx said:


> Yep it is! Hehe I love sailor moon! Thanks! :3
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Tysm! That was the newest update. As soon as I saw the flower arch appear I had the idea c:



i love sailor moon too ! You're welcome


----------



## chibibunnyx

LunaLight said:


> Name: Kalel
> Town Name: Lilycove
> Dream Address: 4300-6633-4214
> 
> I'd like some feedback on my town! It's done for the most part, however I still have a few ideas. I wanted to add some more to the little park, I'm not sure yet, but I'd like to know thoughts on how it's looking so far ^^



I really like your town! I don't wanna leave, haha lol I love the where everything is located. I'm too lazy to specifically have the villagers move into one spot, so I just path'ed around their houses. ^-^ If I could recommend something would be adding more bushes maybe? ^_^ I think it would make it cuter, but I really love your town!


----------



## Foxxie

Updated again   Would love some people to visit 

Edit: DA in sig ^^;


----------



## JX-

Town info is below. Still working on my town. Too many items are on the floor so my town isn't perfect..


----------



## Miii

Just updated my dream address if anyone wants to take a look. Reviews are welcome :3

Town Name: Glendale
Mayor: Devon c:
DA: in signature.


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's dream address during a thunderstorm.  About time! also it's the last day for the hydrangeas 

DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## AccfSally

Double post >-<


----------



## Sweetley

Updated again...And got unfortunately a new DA (ugh...). I changed some things in my town, so
I would be really happy about dreamers and feedback! Feel free to visit my town if you want!  

New DA: 6000-6649-9919


----------



## Griffon

AccfSally said:


> Updated Vista's dream address during a thunderstorm.  About time! also it's the last day for the hydrangeas
> 
> DA: 5900-5938-0315



I absolutely love your paths! The path itself, and the stairs, and the koi all work together very well, and create a woodsy, natural feeling. (Did you also use a grass mimic pattern? Where did you get your patterns, btw? Could you link me?) Anyway, you've done a good job organizing your town, and most of the areas feel really isolated and cozy, thanks to your use of trees and bushes. I also liked your use of items- the bathrobe and headband by the hot spring was very cute. 

Your rice racks/scarecrow area felt a little out of place, or at least they didn't feel as cohesive as the rest of the town. You used a wooden path there, as opposed to your main rock one, maybe because it was a single width pattern (?). But I think using the plain rock tile would have worked better. 

Overall very well done!


----------



## Whisper

I finally built the dream suite today. My town is still a work in progress but it still looks nice. My dream adress is 4300-6648-9775.


----------



## Marina40499

Uploaded town ^^

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069

you can even see a double rainbow  !


----------



## Pikkachao

Name: Soka
Town: Da Hood
Dream Address: 4800-6590-9769


----------



## Chrisscottd

Thank you so much to you both for reviewing my town. I updated again the other day. I have a new snow squirrel cut out board behind the town hall. About the border around my town tree, they are meant to be just pretty ice borders. I have 2 picnic blankets in town, one is red with snow on it and the other is a colourful quilt pattern. Maybe those were the colourful patterns you were wondering about. DA: 6200-3338-5067.


----------



## Aetherinne

I updated my dream town yesterday, so feel free to stop by. By no means I'm done, I still got alot of things that I want to add. 

Any advice or things that I could add to my town are welcomed and appreciated! 

Also, DA is on my signature!


----------



## Miii

Marina40499 said:


> Uploaded town ^^
> 
> Name: Marina
> Town name: Yorkshin
> Dream address: 7700-6082-9069
> 
> you can even see a double rainbow  !



I visited your town, and I liked it overall :3 Your landscaping was well done and intricate, I liked your villagers, and your town map. My favorite house was Marina's. My only criticism is that I've seen the path designs you're using in a lot of other towns (I use the dream suite a lot), so it made your town seem similar to others I've seen.

Oh and the double rainbow was lovely c:

Updated my dream address again today.
Mayor: Devon c:
Town Name: Glendale
DA: in my signature


----------



## AccfSally

Moonview has an dream address now, but this town is *Far* from being done.
4000-6587-1203

Advice would be nice


----------



## Rowlet

Please visit my dream if you have time. Hope you will have fun! 
DA: *5400-5721-0116*


----------



## Marina40499

Miii said:


> I visited your town, and I liked it overall :3 Your landscaping was well done and intricate, I liked your villagers, and your town map. My favorite house was Marina's. My only criticism is that I've seen the path designs you're using in a lot of other towns (I use the dream suite a lot), so it made your town seem similar to others I've seen.
> 
> Oh and the double rainbow was lovely c:
> 
> Updated my dream address again today.
> Mayor: Devon c:
> Town Name: Glendale
> DA: in my signature



thanks for visiting ^_^ Yeah many use these paths but sadly it's hard to find a path nobody use hahaha


----------



## Sweetley

Updated my town again! Dreamers as well as feedback are always welcome!  DA: 6000-6648-5954


----------



## Whisper

4300-6648-9775

I updated my town. I was able to find a day where it was raining at 5am. c:


----------



## Zane

managed to save my new da before hydrangeas stopped blooming, it's still not totally done but it's the best version of my town to date :v

4000-4343-2763


----------



## chibibunnyx

There's been an update in Mochi, please visit <3
More green space, and a bridge has been removed in order to get fairy tale bridge (still trying to get it)
DA in the signature


----------



## LunaLight

Updated my town! Would like some more feedback ^_^

Mayor Name: Kalel
Town Name: Lilycove
Dream Address: 4300-6633-4214

Hope you enjoy your stay~


----------



## Miii

Updated my dream address yesterday during the bright orange sunset :3 Take a look and write a review if you want. Dream address is in my signature.


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle this evening and would love some feedback   DA in sig, thank you


----------



## Ossy

I updated Nimbassa yesterday, so check it out! Its in my signature. Its a WIP so I would love a review.


----------



## Sweetley

Updated my town! It's almost finished! Unfortunately, I got a new DA again (ugh...). I would appreciate dreamers as well as feedback! DA: 6000-6649-9919. Thank you for visiting!


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle again   Thanks to all those who have visited so far!


----------



## chibibunnyx

Mochi got a brand new update ^-^

*New fairy tale paths have been placed
Let me know how it looks, thanks! <3


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Name: Balam.
Town name: Kinchil.
Dream Address: 4300-5760-1927.

My town was going to be mexican-ish themed, but at the end was more japanese-zen. However, is not finished yet. Recently I updated my dream address because finally I finished my house.


----------



## Foxxie

Updated Bevelle this morning... I usually update it in the evening as all my lights are on and it looks pretty... but there was an amazing thunderstorm going on, so I thought I'd share it with you all 

DA in address, thanks to everyone who has visited so far, I really appreciate it


----------



## Marina40499

Town updated, i changed some of my paths, i'm trying a sailor moon theme town

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069

- - - Post Merge - - -



Balam Ajaw said:


> Name: Balam.
> Town name: Kinchil.
> Dream Address: 4300-5760-1927.
> 
> My town was going to be mexican-ish themed, but at the end was more japanese-zen. However, is not finished yet. Recently I updated my dream address because finally I finished my house.



your town is really pretty, i love it! ^^


----------



## Whisper

I updated my town again my dream address is in my sig.


----------



## MayorBlueRose

Would anyone visit to give me some ideas/pointers/tips? 
Thanks!

DA: 7100 - 6674 - 8586


----------



## Sweetley

Updated my main town again! Like always I would appreciate dreamers as well as feedback! 
DA: 6000-6649-9919. Thank you for visiting!


----------



## Balam Ajaw

Marina40499 said:


> Town updated, i changed some of my paths, i'm trying a sailor moon theme town
> 
> Name: Marina
> Town name: Yorkshin
> Dream address: 7700-6082-9069
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> your town is really pretty, i love it! ^^



Thanks , your town is amazing too!


----------



## visibleghost

i updated my dream town !!!! it's still a Huge wip and i have some trash  lying around too but whhkfcghhh visit of i want to .,,. critique is very welcome hahh ;w;
address is 6600-6158-0753



Spoiler: some pics


----------



## Miii

visibleghost said:


> i updated my dream town !!!! it's still a Huge wip and i have some trash  lying around too but whhkfcghhh visit of i want to .,,. critique is very welcome hahh ;w;
> address is 6600-6158-0753
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: some pics
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 177940 View attachment 177941



I visited your dream town and I liked how natural it looked  I liked the landscaping you did and how you created a clear walkway around most of the top half of the town with trees, bushes and bamboo. I'm guessing you'll be creating a walkway for the bottom half, too. Marta's house seemed incomplete, (though I did like the landscaping around her house) and Theo's house was kind of empty. I liked the the landscaping around Oliver's house and the interior. The the main and back room both had a lot of furniture in them and the main room had pieces from a bunch of different sets (I tend to stick with sets, but this isn't my town ). My favorite room in his house was the excavation site room to the right.

My only real suggestion would be to get more pieces of furniture from the same set so things match a little more, but overall it was nice ^.^

I also really liked your town map! You have such a straight river.


----------



## visibleghost

Miii said:


> I visited your dream town and I liked how natural it looked  I liked the landscaping you did and how you created a clear walkway around most of the top half of the town with trees, bushes and bamboo. I'm guessing you'll be creating a walkway for the bottom half, too. Marta's house seemed incomplete, (though I did like the landscaping around her house) and Theo's house was kind of empty. I liked the the landscaping around Oliver's house and the interior. The the main and back room both had a lot of furniture in them and the main room had pieces from a bunch of different sets (I tend to stick with sets, but this isn't my town ). My favorite room in his house was the excavation site room to the right.
> 
> My only real suggestion would be to get more pieces of furniture from the same set so things match a little more, but overall it was nice ^.^
> 
> I also really liked your town map! You have such a straight river.


aa thank u!!! truth be told i haven't worked on any of the rooms yet.,, most of them are storage and planning for rooms hahhh )x nut thanks for visiting !!


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle updated again


----------



## Marina40499

Town updated  

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's dream address. I have the town set on July 4 still, because I love the hydrangeas along with the heavy rain (I hope I don't get a new address because of this )

Nothing really changed, except I just went back and put some more bamboo trees up and remove or sorta relocated some PWPs.

5900-5938-0315

Edited: updated on 7/26, the town is still set to heavy rain, but it's now the 26th there. So no more hydrangeas


----------



## Psicat

I updated NewVegas recently and decided to also post my new winter themed dream town Haven.  Haven is still a bit of a WIP so I would love any feedback if possible.  The dream address for Haven is 4500-6660-9028.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

It's been awhile since I updated so: 

4800-6572-9852
Justin from Woodland


----------



## PinkWater

4400-6623-7556: Pink from Nikoro!

I'm still not done yet, but the town's about 95% there.


----------



## Miii

Finally updated Glendale again! It's no longer a complete disaster, so feel free to visit xD Let me know what you think.

Town Name: Glendale
Mayor: Devon c:
DA: in signature


----------



## Miii

Updated again! My town tree is fully grown, finally!  And it's raining.

Edit: Updating one more time. There's a rainbow now xD


----------



## Griffon

*So I've been experimenting with different path types.* I tried several QR paths, but couldn't really find one that had the feeling I was going for. I've seen some really cool paths that use actual clovers and QR stones, BUT I'M NOT MADE OF MONEY OKAY. 

I've seen some people wear down grass into 'natural' paths, and they look really cool, but are a lot of work and I'm irredeemably lazy. So I'm trying using the burying stars and QR stones instead. What non-traditional paths have you seen/do you use?

So ANYWAY,* I was wondering if you could visit my dream address and give me some feedback on my experimental path and also my more traditional path? *My experimental section is directly right from the event plaza, and then I have a more traditional path on the rest of the town. I'm trying for like a magical fairy forest feel. 

*My DA:* 4200-6601-7914 

[*EDIT:* my town is nowhere near done, so I don't need a full review. There's a GIANT section I blocked off to turn into a park, but none of my needed PWP's have been suggested. So. Just paths please!]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Miii said:


> Updated again! My town tree is fully grown, finally!  And it's raining.
> 
> Edit: Updating one more time. There's a rainbow now xD



I like the patterns you use, but they're ALL SO busy that it's almost dizzying. Maybe use one or the other as the focal point in a particular area, in combination with a more plain pattern to compliment it? 

I like your landscaping! The little bush circles with flowers are really cute. They add visual interest without using a structure, and compliment the intricacy of your patterns. I also love the color scheme you have going in your topiary section, and that's pretty much the only part where I was really enthused about using those bright, intricate patterns in tandem. The lower half of your town doesn't feel quite as full, but I know you said you weren't done. I liked your wisteria trellis pavilion thing a lot- it's super cute! 

Overall your town is really cute, and I can tell you've put a lot of time into it! <3


----------



## kaisaj

Name: Kiara
Town: Tokyo
Address:4600-2981-5341


----------



## cannabis_crossing

Not done yet but enjoy!
iceqween from Sn?!
5400-6709-8726


----------



## mossdrop-crossing

Name: Jack
Town: Fleurir
DA: 4700-6699-9515

A simple, natural themed town.


----------



## Requity

mossdrop-crossing said:


> Name: Jack
> Town: Fleurir
> DA: 4700-6699-9515
> 
> A simple, natural themed town.


I love it! It was so peaceful taking a stroll through your town and taking in all the sights. I'm especially fond of that upstairs library in one of your houses.


----------



## Whisper

I updated my town again. I'm almost done with it, my dream address is in my sig.


----------



## Marina40499

Town updated  

Name: Marina
Town name: Yorkshin
Dream address: 7700-6082-9069


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's dream address, this time it's set during a meteor shower. 

DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## ZebraQueen

I updated  zebilage
A lot of things changed but it's for the better so it's a bit bland now
But you can look if you want

The dream address is
5400-6244-1262


----------



## LunarMako

Name: Melissa
Town Name: Mako
Dream Address: 4000-6161-3149

My Museum is full with sets displayed. My major house is full and I have two additional houses filled with sets as well. I am going to my a third house for my other sets I am still working on. Go take a look!


----------



## naviwing

Blue skies and huge, white clouds in Haven today!

5800-3435-0181


----------



## Griffon

Updated during the fireworks show (though idk if fireworks show up in dream addresses?)

4200-6601-7914


----------



## chibibunnyx

Updated Mochi for the fireworks show, please visit <3


----------



## LeapDayTown

Oops! wrong forum :3


----------



## mossdrop-crossing

Hello! I just updated Fleurir! It does look very different, as i wanted to have a somewhat organized town, but the forest still exists. It's still a huge WIP (haven't put the paths down or finished the houses) but i hope you still enjoy it! 
P.S : Thanks for the comment, Requity! It means a lot! 

DA: 4700-6699-9515


----------



## thatawkwardkid

DA is in my sig. I haven't updated it in a while so I finally updated it. I'm surprised that people have actually visited my Dream Town.


----------



## HopeForHyrule

Mayor: Arlione
Town: Bunifrey
DA: 4800-6173-9940

A little background: This town was made as a memorial for my Princess Bun Bun McCloud, who had to be helped over the Rainbow Bridge almost two years ago. It might seem bland to some (or most), but I laid out rows upon rows of roses in as close an approximation to the spectrum of a rainbow as possible.

It isn't completely finished; my character houses still need a LOT of work, but I'm happy with the town itself.


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's Dream address, Did a bit of landscaping and currently thinking about decorating around my Plaza again with a pattern or just leave it as it is. Help me decide. 

DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## dierefuji

Name: Vaughn
Town Name: sans.
Dream Address: 4100-6547-4461
Suggestions would be much appreciated!  (PM me!)


----------



## Kabuki777

Name: Noah
Town Name: Maroona
Dream Address: 4400-6750-8330

Ive finally finished pretty-fying my town, so check it out! Please pm me if you can think of any improvements I could make. Have fun!


----------



## Hay

*Name:*Hayhay
*Town Name:*Storm
*Dream Code:*5500-6422-6090

Warning: my DC is not up to date c:


----------



## wolfie1

Name: Jordi
Town name: Johto
Dream Address: 6600-6223-3534

Updated while there were some huge cumulonimbus in the background. I thought they were pretty. I still have to make some hybrids, though.


----------



## Whisper

I updated my town again, its very close to being done. My dream address is in my sig.


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Whisper said:


> I updated my town again, its very close to being done. My dream address is in my sig.



Your bird villagers are so cute. I think I like Midge the best. Lovely town. Glad I visited. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



wolfie1 said:


> Name: Jordi
> Town name: Johto
> Dream Address: 6600-6223-3534
> 
> Updated while there were some huge cumulonimbus in the background. I thought they were pretty. I still have to make some hybrids, though.



Pretty path. Love the town flag. I like how you mixed the flowers. So colorful.


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista back on the 15th, it's been updated with a lovely double rainbow in the sky.

DA: 5900-5938-0315 (not much been changed in the town)


----------



## Pikkachao

Name: Soka
Town Name: Da Hood
Dream Address: 4800-6702-9476

Would love to get some visitors and to see what other people are doing with their towns  !  Bus stop connects to garden park, to the northeast is my camping grounds, and to the west is a playground!  Southwest is my zen garden while the lower map in general is the neighborhood where most of my villagers are!  I tried to use as many different kinds of PWP's as I could, hope you enjoy Da Hood!


----------



## mills141

My DA is 5600-6717-3523. Would love to have someone visit my dream town. My town is finished but none of my houses are yet so they're pretty boring. Thanks for visiting!


----------



## Malaionus

*Name:* Heather
*Town Name:* Narnia
*Dream Address:* 4700-6405-3548


----------



## Nunnafinga

Town:Smeg
Mayor:Lister
D.A.: 5300-6777-4853

Smeg is mostly finished except for a few PWP's, and the character houses.I also wanna add some hybrids to the boring,regular flowers.It's divided into city/farm/park areas and has these villagers:Mott,Celia,Rodeo,Peanut,Nibbles,Grizzly,Colton,Claudia,Katt and Olivia.


----------



## chibibunnyx

Mochi has been updated! Now I have an outfit picked out for you guys to wear ^_^
Still no fairy tale bridge so the left bridge is still taken down :s
But I hope you guys enjoy Mochi!

*The new DA is 5100-6780-7354*

Feedback is appreciated c:


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Name:Zara
Town Name:Hyrule
Dream Address:4E00-0015-543F


----------



## Daydream

I'd be so thankful if some people could visit my dream town and give me feedback on it.  So far, I've only had 15 visits.

I updated my dream earlier today, during a double rainbow.  I also just finished my park area today. My DA is: 5500-6566-9913

​
You can send me a feedback by PM, but it's not needed. If you do, I'll also visit your dream and give you a feedback.


----------



## Whisper

I updated my dream address again, it just has some minor changes. I also made my path designs available for anyone to save if they want them, but these paths take up almost all of the slots on three characters.


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista dream address. This time I set it to the spring  so unoriginal, I know....
Some areas have been changed a little.

Dream address: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## DevotedHaunting

*Name:  *Kaylee.
*Town Name: *SunMoon.
*Dream Address:* 6800-6773-3140​


----------



## TheGreatBrain

Whisper said:


> I updated my dream address again, it just has some minor changes. I also made my path designs available for anyone to save if they want them, but these paths take up almost all of the slots on three characters.



Your paths are really pretty.I love visiting rainy towns too. Thanks for the umbrella.

So cute how everyone has a beak. So glad you left one for visitors. Your town is really beautiful. I love the foresty feel to it, and the flowers look gorgeous.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Daydream said:


> I'd be so thankful if some people could visit my dream town and give me feedback on it.  So far, I've only had 15 visits.
> 
> I updated my dream earlier today, during a double rainbow.  I also just finished my park area today. My DA is: 5500-6566-9913
> 
> View attachment 181863​
> You can send me a feedback by PM, but it's not needed. If you do, I'll also visit your dream and give you a feedback.



Your park area is really nice. I love all the neat little areas in the town. It was fun exploring the house too.

- - - Post Merge - - -



CelestialSnow said:


> Name:Kyra
> Town Name:Mysteria
> Dream Address:4500-6576-3798



Love the clover and water paths. Athena is such an adorable character. I love her exterior on her house too. Nice job on Amaya's house. I love how you decorated the rooms. You really have a knack for house decorating. Eloise's house is beautiful.  Kyra's gold room looks great. It's hard to make the gold set look nice. You did a fantastic job with it. So glad I visited. Thanks for sharing. 

I have a new town that's not even close to being finished. There's odd pwp's everywhere ( To keep villagers from moving in those spots),  but Anne from Green Gables house is complete and so is Heidi's. You might enjoy visiting them. 5800-6765-8635.


----------



## Bill chipher

I am in the middle of perfecting my town so I would love and feedback ( good or bad as long as it helps ) da is in sig my town is still very much work in progress I don't know what to do to my park so any help would be great


----------



## Foxxie

Bevelle updated


----------



## TraceyJ

Cai Cove is pretty much finished and I'd love to have you visit (or offer feedback). DA is 5700-5232-9755


----------



## Miii

Finally updated my dream address again. I've made a lot of changes, and I'd really appreciate some feedback :3 Visit and let me know what you think (mostly about the landscaping; my houses are a mess). My town's name is Glendale and my dream address is in my signature.

Also thanks to all 55 visitors! x3

Edit: I'm moving Del the alligator out (he plotted right in the middle of my clover path and killed some of my lucky clovers) and moving Shari the monkey into the open space in the upper right corner of my town, where Jeremiah's house used to be.


----------



## xfire09

I've updated my town to be slightly cleaner (also, I finally got all dreamies). Note, my town is  centered for a spring theme (with cherry blossoms flying around) and is still a work in process with PWP, clothings, and flower placements. I'd like feedback.
DA: 4500-6370-4943

P.S: I like the Cai Cove town! Very spacious, villagers all in one place for funsies, PWPs in a nice spot, and clothes are great! The patterns are nice, although for me, there isn't much flower color variety.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Here is my town of which I am so proud:

*Town Name:*  Canaan

*Mayor Name:*  Emmaka

*Dream Address:*  4300-3471-2880

Please visit and let me know what you think!


----------



## Trip

My town is a work in progress currently but I could use some advice from anybody.

Town name: Halfmoon

Mayor name: Trip

Dream Address: 5200- 6455- 4552
Thank you.


----------



## davroslek

Town name: Hamelin

Dream Address: 4800-5245-5511

My town is nothing special.


----------



## mills141

Here's my DA 5600-6717-3523. Redid some of the lower section of my town and did a little work on my Mayor's house although side character's houses are a mess. The landscaping I think is pretty nice. Please visit my dream town. Thanks


----------



## Griffon

I finally got a PWP I've been waiting on! Now I only need like four more specific ones... 

Anyway, my town is much closer to done now! My mayors house is almost done and the town looks pretty good for a work in progress. I need some ideas for landscaping in front on town hall

DA: 4200-6601-7914


----------



## Bill chipher

Just updated my town improved my houses and have some hybrid, I don't know if i should make my pathing 2 by 2 or keep it 3 by 3  any feedback would be great.


----------



## Miii

Updated Glendale  I've made a lot of changes since I updated last, and I'd like some opinions on how it looks now. I'm moving Chrissy out now that Francine's gone, and I'm moving Willow the snooty sheep and Yuka the Snooty koala in. 

My town will always be a work in progress because I like to change things up, but please visit anyway. My dream address is in my signature.


----------



## CinnamonBuunn

Name: Lola
Town Name: Pastelia
Dream Address: 4500-6851-1010

arrGH FInALly I Am dONE WiTh MY dREAm toWN


----------



## wolfie1

Updated Johto 2 minutes before a huge thunderstorm. Dream Address is 6600-6223-3534.


----------



## Nunnafinga

marshallover86 said:


> Here is my town of which I am so proud:
> 
> *Town Name:*  Canaan
> 
> *Mayor Name:*  Emmaka
> 
> *Dream Address:*  4300-3471-2880
> 
> Please visit and let me know what you think!





Heh,I couldn't resist.......

Hey,I visited your town and I liked it a lot.I loved the "carpet" grass/flower tiles that covered the ground everywhere and I like how you put a lot of stuff(plants/flowers,PWP's,etc.)in your town but it doesn't look cluttered.I could walk around freely without feeling trapped like in some other towns I've seen.Your mayor's house and beaches are also very tastefully done.


----------



## PrincessAurora

Bill chipher said:


> Just updated my town improved my houses and have some hybrid, I don't know if i should make my pathing 2 by 2 or keep it 3 by 3  any feedback would be great.



I visited your town! First off, in some places you had the 2x2 paths and in others you had 3x3. I think I prefer the 2x2 in your town because it makes the path look less... fat. The pink tiles can sometimes be pretty overwhelming. I also think it would look nice if you covered up the stones surrounding retail/the train station/the town hall with your path pattern.

I loved that you set your dream during a double rainbow (I want to do that for my town too)! You have a lot of flowers that I think you could do some landscaping with. I think they would look very nice if you arranged them into some fun patterns, kinda like you have one or two jacob's latters surrounded. Overall a nice dream!


----------



## GuerreraD

Not sure if this is the best thread to ask for a little help, but since is about dreams... please, may anyone visit my dream and talk to that monkey in the station? I want to know how many times I went out and how many visitors I had, so I can make the count for Phineas badges. Thank you!


----------



## Nunnafinga

GuerreraD said:


> Not sure if this is the best thread to ask for a little help, but since is about dreams... please, may anyone visit my dream and talk to that monkey in the station? I want to know how many times I went out and how many visitors I had, so I can make the count for Phineas badges. Thank you!



I visited your dream town.The monkey said you went out 178 times and had 146 visitors.


----------



## GuerreraD

Yay, thanks a lot!


----------



## Griffon

Miii said:


> Updated Glendale  I've made a lot of changes since I updated last, and I'd like some opinions on how it looks now. I'm moving Chrissy out now that Francine's gone, and I'm moving Willow the snooty sheep and Yuka the Snooty koala in.
> 
> My town will always be a work in progress because I like to change things up, but please visit anyway. My dream address is in my signature.



Hi! I visited your adorable town! I love your use of plants, bamboo, and bushes. That circle around your pond, using bamboo and the black and orange flowers- so cute! There are a ton of really cute little places and details in your town, but my overall note would be this: while there are several parts that I love, your town doesn't feel very cohesive. 

There isn't an over arching color scheme, and your path seemed to come and go inconsistently.  And your PWPs felt kind of disjointed, like not all them had clear relationships to their neighbors. The coral is a cute touch, but it's not used consistently so it ends up looking a little messy. This whole cohesive concept is very much a question of taste, but I feel like using consistent flowers and patterns could create an overall tone or theme. 

In any case, very cute town!


----------



## saehanfox

Yesterday was my town's third anniversary. I made some changes. The town is still divided into the Republic of Lareaux and People's Republic of Lareaux - similar to North and South Korea and East and West Germany. 
Some recent developments:
Negotiations made between the two Lareaux's, eastern checkpoint and border moved northward, PRL land ceased to ROL. ROL's population increases by 1 villager (Savannah). The capital of the ROL has been moved from the police station to Aldo's house near the border.
DA: 4300-4127-9901


----------



## Griffon

saehanfox said:


> Yesterday was my town's third anniversary. I made some changes. The town is still divided into the Republic of Lareaux and People's Republic of Lareaux - similar to North and South Korea and East and West Germany.
> Some recent developments:
> Negotiations made between the two Lareaux's, eastern checkpoint and border moved northward, PRL land ceased to ROL. ROL's population increases by 1 villager (Savannah). The capital of the ROL has been moved from the police station to Aldo's house near the border.
> DA: 4300-4127-9901



I really love that idea of a town divided! I just didn't really see much in way of  differentiation between these two warring nations. I think maybe something as simple as flower colors and different colors on the signs could really make the theme pop.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

Name of Town: _Parkfeld_

*A sleepy and peaceful town, in the midst of a thunderstorm... 

Will you find out the secrets of this town that are craftily hiding in the rain?*

Villagers: _Marshal, Tia, Molly, Julian, Biskit, Becky, Fauna, Octavian, and Kyle_
Humans: _Link, Mahariel, Cousland, and Hawke._

Dream Address: _4600-6271-5013_

(I hope you like it, it's my first completed town.)

​


----------



## KittyKnight

Saltem's been updated! The Da is still 6600-6037-8065 however~

It looks a more complete now, but I'm still working on it.


----------



## Laureline

Nevaeh from Heaven.
5300-6830-8101

Town is still a work in progress. Would love any and all feedback. Feel free to pm/vm me or comment here.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

I updated my dream town (DA is in my signature). It's not complete but I did some major changes to the landscape


----------



## gettingcolder

Hi, my town is pretty simplistic still (I'm garbage at landscaping) compared to others but I'd like some critique or just visits!  I have a few PWP's available that I don't know where to put like the geyser, flower clock, and lighthouse. 

Name: Astra
Town Name: Athens
Dream Address: 4500-6373-9431


----------



## Aaren

Name: Aaren
Town Name: Sogndal
Dream Address: 6000-6888-0175

My village is not "ready" yet, but I'm upgrading it 
every day little by little. Forest themed town with
many many trees.

I hope you enjoy your stay!

Aaren


----------



## Chrisscottd

Still a work in progress  but my winter towns coming along nicely.

6200-3338-5067


----------



## Coriakin

Name: Heiss
Town Name: Pikavale
Dream Address: 5700-5066-2190

It's a quiet forest town, with all villagers living in the southern portion. Pikavale was founded 3 years ago, and we have 9 villagers currently. It's always a work in progress, with the seasons changing depending on my update.


----------



## Megz

*Name: Megan
Town Name: Undella 
Dream Address: 4700-5616-4207*

I have been the mayor of my quiet, peaceful town of Undella since May 2015, and I am finally ready to share it with the world! Undella is currently set at sunset in the late summer, early fall, just when the leaves on the trees are starting to change. It is very woodsy and filled with cedar trees, mushrooms, and our native fruit, cherries! Non-hacked, cute villagers, and super peaceful. Hope you visit and enjoy! ​


----------



## Bill chipher

Megz said:


> *Name: Megan
> Town Name: Undella
> Dream Address: 4700-5616-4207*
> 
> I have been the mayor of my quiet, peaceful town of Undella since May 2015, and I am finally ready to share it with the world! Undella is currently set at sunset in the late summer, early fall, just when the leaves on the trees are starting to change. It is very woodsy and filled with cedar trees, mushrooms, and our native fruit, cherries! Non-hacked, cute villagers, and super peaceful. Hope you visit and enjoy! ​


Wow nice town very nice and peaceful,could you give me the qr code for you pathing?


----------



## PrincessAurora

Megz said:


> *Name: Megan
> Town Name: Undella
> Dream Address: 4700-5616-4207*
> 
> I have been the mayor of my quiet, peaceful town of Undella since May 2015, and I am finally ready to share it with the world! Undella is currently set at sunset in the late summer, early fall, just when the leaves on the trees are starting to change. It is very woodsy and filled with cedar trees, mushrooms, and our native fruit, cherries! Non-hacked, cute villagers, and super peaceful. Hope you visit and enjoy! ​



Woooow I'm in love with your town! It was so pleasant and nice. All the presents were fun to unwrap and I really enjoyed just wandering around among the flowers and mushies. Kudos to you.


----------



## Sapphire Moon

Name:Zara
Town Name:Hyrule
Dream Address:4E00-0015-543F


----------



## GuerreraD

Hello!  I know this may sound as a strange request, but... I'm looking for dream addresses with the villager *RHONDA *the *NORMAL RHINO*. It's because I need to find her original catchphrase in spanish, and if you still have it original, the translation is automatic no matter the language. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Nunnafinga

The dream town of Bam! has been updated.It's nothin' fancy,just an odd mix of bikes,barbecue and pigs.It still has a ways to go but the basic elements are in place.

Bam! Dream Address: 5300-6865-4705

- - - Post Merge - - -



GuerreraD said:


> Hello!  I know this may sound as a strange request, but... I'm looking for dream addresses with the villager *RHONDA *the *NORMAL RHINO*. It's because I need to find her original catchphrase in spanish, and if you still have it original, the translation is automatic no matter the language. Thanks in advance!



This Japanese town has Rhonda with her original catchphrase,"bigfoot": D.A.-  2800-0287-0849
I had her a while back so I remember her catchphrase.


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

*Vinetown* 

_Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream?..._






Villagers: _Rudy, Pudge, Lucky, Bluebear, Scoot, Molly, Curt, Pietro, Tangy, Lolly._
Humans: Vlinny

Dream Address: 4400-6847-8896​


----------



## AccfSally

Did a small update in the town, nothing much. 

Vista's DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## Nunnafinga

Oopsie.


----------



## Laureline

Just updated my da since I have made some progress. I think the bus stop would look good in my town. Just don't know where . Up for suggestions.

5300-6830-8101


----------



## chibibunnyx

Updated both Mochi and Peachy

Mochi is still missing the fairy tale bridge
and Peachy is still a work in progress! 
Paths are pretty much set, I'm just moving some villagers in and out of the town.

Mochi: 5100-6831-2830
Peachy: 4400-6868-2277


----------



## Megz

PrincessAurora said:


> Woooow I'm in love with your town! It was so pleasant and nice. All the presents were fun to unwrap and I really enjoyed just wandering around among the flowers and mushies. Kudos to you.



Aw thank you so much! I'm glad you enjoyed it - it took me months!


----------



## DinoDymo

chibibunnyx said:


> Updated both Mochi and Peachy
> 
> Mochi is still missing the fairy tale bridge
> and Peachy is still a work in progress!
> Paths are pretty much set, I'm just moving some villagers in and out of the town.
> 
> Mochi: 5100-6831-2830
> Peachy: 4400-6868-2277



Mochi is so cute! I loved the style and the cute outfit you left out xD


----------



## Chrisscottd

*Animal Crossing Ice Town*

I've updated!

DA: 6200-3338-5067

Hope you enjoy


----------



## grrrolf

DA: 5200-6878-1222 !


----------



## crossinganimal

Chrisscottd said:


> I've updated!
> 
> DA: 6200-3338-5067
> 
> Hope you enjoy



Dang, I visited your town and it?s one of the best I ever saw imo! I love it!!! Looks like you spend many many hours on it


----------



## Chrisscottd

crossinganimal said:


> Dang, I visited your town and it?s one of the best I ever saw imo! I love it!!! Looks like you spend many many hours on it



Thank you! Yes, I did. ^^


----------



## Griffon

Here's my mostly complete dream town! Vist Aerolith and enjoy a quiet night- enjoy the lights. <3 

DA:  4200-6860-7580


----------



## LadyRainb

Griffon said:


> Here's my mostly complete dream town! Vist Aerolith and enjoy a quiet night- enjoy the lights. <3
> 
> DA:  4200-6860-7580



Oh WOW! Is the dream during a meteor storm? And lovely work on the flowers/bushes by the fountain! LOVELY WORK!!
I can't wait to vist! I'm gonna feel refreshed on this quiet night.


----------



## Griffon

LadyRainb said:


> Oh WOW! Is the dream during a meteor storm? And lovely work on the flowers/bushes by the fountain! LOVELY WORK!!
> I can't wait to vist! I'm gonna feel refreshed on this quiet night.



I'm fairly sure it is? (Sorry, bad memory). And thank you!  I worked really hard getting the fountain setup right. Hopefully you're as impressed after you visit


----------



## GuerreraD

> This Japanese town has Rhonda with her original catchphrase,"bigfoot": D.A.-  2800-0287-0849
> I had her a while back so I remember her catchphrase.



I visited it, but the catchphrase was already changed 
So I'm still in need for dream addresses with Rhonda de normal rhino as a villager, please!


----------



## Sweetley

Finally, I got a DA for my current town. The town is still a bit under construction, but visitors are 
always welcome!  DA: 6700-6883-0213


----------



## Griffon

GuerreraD said:


> I visited it, but the catchphrase was already changed
> So I'm still in need for dream addresses with Rhonda de normal rhino as a villager, please!



Try this site! It has a list of every villager and DA's where you can find them!

http://s2.yumemori.com/people.html


----------



## Rainyks

I realised that my town is no longer trashy and decided to share my dream address for the first time. It's a forest themed town with moon shaped stepping stones, clover paths and an enchanted forest. I can't say it's complete since I need more cedar saplings for empty spaces, also second house is still incomplete but overall, I think it looks good enough. Comments and recommendations are always welcome :>

edit: I forgot to say o.o DA is in signature


----------



## demondays

Name: Kitten
Town Name: Larkinge
Dream Address: 4000-6620-3322


----------



## Chrisscottd

Updating with a new pattern soon... :3



Coming soon... Ice brick snowflake!


----------



## Chrisscottd

Hey guys!

I recently updated my DA again with the new snowflake pattern

DA: 6200-3338-5067


----------



## windwake-me-up-inside

_Vineland_






*?Turn off your mind, relax, and float downstream???*

Villagers: 
_Rudy, Pudge, Lucky, Bluebear, Scoot, Molly, Curt, Pietro, Tangy, Lolly._

Dream Address:
_ 4400-6889-3200_

Updated 10-8-2016
​


----------



## Chrisscottd

Updated with the winter campsite yesterday!



and bridges leading across the icey water



Icey water



and new tree stump's


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista, not a big update. But Vista isn't set to the Cherry blossoms anyone, but it's still spring.

DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## PrincessAurora

So! My town has finally gotten to a decent stage! I figured it was time to share it on here. I am definitely looking for feedback since my town is NOT complete. Most of the projects will be permanent but I'm approaching 30 and I still feel like I need more... therefore I'll probably delete some and add more in other places. I'm also still acquiring gardening items for sprucing everything up. 

What do you think about the flowers along the paths? Should I add more flowers in other places? What areas do you like/dislike? Please let me know! It's my first dream town nearing completion.

*Town name*: Daybreak

*Town theme*: Forest/fairy tale based loosely on 'Sleeping Beauty'

*DA*: 4300-6625-9333​


----------



## PrincessAurora

Edit: Double post, ignore!


----------



## CindyDaCat

Wow! That's a really nice town, it was fun to visit


----------



## Rainyks

I updated Corvidae! My last dreamie Mallary moved in (plot resetting almost killed me :ı) and my little forest grew some mushrooms. DA is in signature & comments and recommendations are all welcome!


----------



## Chrisscottd

Updating with the new frosty pattern soon!


----------



## PPUAlchemist

*Mayor Name: *Momo
*Town Name:* PPUVilla
*Dream Address:* 4700-6452-6323 

My town isn't the most amazing and I'm not quite finished yet, but I thought I'd post anyway as I'm decently pleased with what I've got going.


----------



## Believe

Ahhh first time im opening up my town for others to visit  Finally finished up the major parts, just need some clovers/hybrids to do some finishing touches but please take some time to look around and let me know what you think~

*Town*: Meow
*Mayor*: Kevin
*Dream Address*: *5900-6912-7335*


----------



## azaleakid

Name: Ginger
Town: Olivine
Dream Address: 4500-6916-9558


----------



## furbyq

Mayor Name: Kaitlyn
Town Name: Malady
Dream Address: 5800-6592-6086

I'm very close to getting my town how I want it to look so feel free to drop by!


----------



## Rainyks

Believe said:


> Ahhh first time im opening up my town for others to visit  Finally finished up the major parts, just need some clovers/hybrids to do some finishing touches but please take some time to look around and let me know what you think~
> 
> *Town*: Meow
> *Mayor*: Kevin
> *Dream Address*: *5900-6912-7335*



I absolutely liked your villager square! It looks so cute. And, maze like forest, natural looking paths and pwp places are all beautiful. But why did you use water patern in front of the retail, without leaving any walking path? It's the only flaw I see, but maybe you like it this way idk. Anyway, very nice town ^-^


----------



## Eline

furbyq said:


> Mayor Name: Kaitlyn
> Town Name: Malady
> Dream Address: 5800-6592-6086
> 
> I'm very close to getting my town how I want it to look so feel free to drop by!



Hi! I just visited your DA. I really like all the hybrids you've got going on! Pietro caught me off guard though, man he's even creepier in game than on the pictures lol!
Overall I quite liked it, but it did seem a bit messy/unorganized/undone. I'd love to see it again once totally finished!


----------



## furbyq

Thank you so much for the feedback! ^^ I've been working on my town for a long time and it still needs a lot of work, but I'll get there. I think that changing the path may change the overall look of the town but I'm so picky at choosing one. xD


----------



## chibibunnyx

My dream address is in my signature. 

feedback is kindly appreciated c:
+I'm working on this second town, and would like all the feedback and advice I can get! 

It's a work in progress.

Still trying to move Naomi, Rocket, Cheri (Bad plot placement), & Marshal (giving to a friend, have him in my main town already) out.

Don't have many good public works projects yet, but getting there c:
I want to make Peachy a nice, foresty, garden kind of town. It's pink themed but I've been doing my best to make it look overgrown with trees, bushes & flowers ^_^


----------



## Believe

5900 - 6912 - 7335

Updated a little here and there  let me know what y'all think!


----------



## ian

main town: 4300-2245-0589
second town: 5800-4872-9767


----------



## ian

main town: 4300-2245-0589
second town: 5800-4872-9767


----------



## Laureline

5300-6830-8101

Updated a little bit, getting close to being done.


----------



## ian

did anyone visit my town's?


----------



## chibibunnyx

Updated Peachy & also re-added Mochi's dream address c:

Both are in my signature!


----------



## brutongaster

i updated my dream address a few minutes ago~ there isn't a theme but i think it's at least vaguely autumn-y? my DA is 4700-5798-0119


----------



## AccfSally

Updated Vista's dream address, I changed up two of Ai's rooms, my main character's kitchen and not much of outside has changed.

DA: 5900-5938-0315


----------



## furbyq

brutongaster said:


> i updated my dream address a few minutes ago~ there isn't a theme but i think it's at least vaguely autumn-y? my DA is 4700-5798-0119



I visited your town and I quite liked it! There's definitely an autumny theme going on, and I absolutely loved the natural paths and clovers you have scattered around. I think it needs a little more work, maybe some more PWPs? Other than that, great job!


----------



## AccfSally

The thread ate my post...

I updated my dream address recently, I changed some things:  in Ai's house I redone the left room and right room and in my mayor's house I changed my kitchen. Outside in the town haven't changed much.

Edited: oh, now the original post shows up...


----------



## Eline

AccfSally said:


> The thread ate my post...
> 
> I updated my dream address recently, I changed some things:  in Ai's house I redone the left room and right room and in my mayor's house I changed my kitchen. Outside in the town haven't changed much.
> 
> Edited: oh, now the original post shows up...



Hi! I checked out both your towns c:

Chocolat: I LOVED your paths! They're so cute. Also, your playground is really cool! All the hybrids you've got going on are so gorgeous, too. It's pretty obvious though that the bottom part of your town isn't finished, lol. I really like the upper part though, you did an amazing job!

Vista: First of all, I love the fact that it's in spring blossom season! It's my favorite season in ACNL. This town also has amazing paths, they're so gorgeous. I love the crop field (?) you have in the bottom of your town, right to the river, I've never seen something like that before, so that's very original! 
This town is so seriously pretty, I didn't find a thing I didn't like!

Good luck with your towns c:


----------



## CrisLu

Well with this update DA is now in a different format, and the forum does not accept the new format, mine is 4E00-000F-80EE. I tried to put in my profile, but gives error. 

Everybody needs update DA, if u look in you TPC (if still dont do update DA) wont be any DA there.


----------



## Laureline

Updated da

5D00-000F-8318 
Any feedback is welcome


----------



## Jeremy

The addition of letters to dream codes has been updated in the profile field.


----------



## nerdisthewerd413

Name: Naomi
Town: Nether
Dream Address: 5700-6335-5667


----------



## xfire09

Welp, here's my updated Dream Address:
4D00-000F-DFF5
I've finally got my dream villagers! I still need to think about which PWPs to place, and think of great flower/pattern placements, so if you guys have pointers, thanks! Btw, the flower patterns will be replaced by fall leaves to match the season.


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Finally updated AuraMist! DA in signature. 
I finally got Skye and Apollo back! :,) Absolute nightmare with the plot resetting, took me hours! >.>
A few new items in Lillian and Riley's homes. Finally I know what I want to do with Rileys basement. Going to keep it a surprise for now! 

As far as RoseGold, Cat?Park, and TreeHut2 go I'll be updating them them when I have the opportunity to do so, plus with the update there are some new items I'd like to add to the homes in each town.

And lastly sadly BlueCity and TreeHut are gone forever. :'( Nothing I can do, both got corrupted ago awhile. I didn't know that Nintendo would erase all the dream address with the update.


----------



## Mari-Golds

Name: Marisuka
Town Name: Ordon
Dream Address: 6B00-0010-49F3


----------



## isa

New DA: 6F00-0010-50B4 None previous dreams are available


----------



## ZebraQueen

The new dream code for 2 of my avilable towns

Zebilage
5D00-0011-1F2F

Purely
4F00-0011-1957


----------



## MerengueLover98

*New DA*

4C00-0010-A8D9 Dreams are welcome. Please enjoy.<3


----------



## Ichigo.

New DA after the update:
5F00-0010-A4F7

It's pretty much just as it was before, but with a few updates to one of my side characters' homes. My side characters are still nowhere near complete (especially Luna's home...), but my mayor's home and the town itself are definitely finished! It's a spring town set around sunset, and I've only ever done villager resets, never plot resets, so I managed to work with what I had in terms of setting down paths and landscaping 


Spoiler: off season previews~














both pictures were for the tbt fair!​


----------



## AccfSally

Vista has a new DA now, it's set in the spring..as always.
DA: 5E00- 0011- 4E6E


----------



## AccfSally

Double post..


----------



## Whisper

I just updated my town again just for the sake of updating it. I kicked out Knox to make room for Medli, so the area where his house used to be I kind of a mess right now. I'm also starting to fix up the area where Medli's house is. I still need to fix the paths around her house too. I kind of forgot about them. My new dream address is 5D00-0011-59E1.


----------



## 3dsatackman

My new dream address is 4C00-000F-65CD

Does anyone know what Aika villages new address is?


----------



## helloxcutiee

My town, Faerydae, finally has a dream address! 
DA: 5F00-0011-59C4​


----------



## lexy_

My new dream address is 4E00-0011-AF44
I am sad that I lost my old address because I used to have a lot of visitor but now starting over again.
let's enjoy some new dream  I need the gold badge ^^


----------



## StiX

I welcome you to *Fewlane*! Where all your dreams come true! *But only in your dreams

6E00-000f-8519​


----------



## wolfie1

Johto's new DA is 6B00-0010-5EC8. Nintendo messed up by having all the DAs deleted, lol.


----------



## Satu

Name: Satu
Town Name: Ponpon
Dream Address: 6C00-0011-1A07

Trying to make this town very cute and a bit forest-like! I update my dream town almost everyday because I try to do something to make it look better as often as possible~

Welcome to Ponpon!♥


----------



## bethdel

Town name: Sunny
Dream address: 7B00-0013-354D

Not finished but I cleaned it up a bit. It has no proper theme yet. (probably more on the forest/nature side tho)


----------



## Paperboy012305

Hey guys. Here's my new Dream Address. With Raddle in town:

5B00-0010-799B

Enjoy.


----------



## BluebellLight

My DA is in my sig on my TPC! I have ?toile if you wana check her out!


----------



## DerYamu

Since I got really kind and positive feedback after posting my DA on here a while ago, I wanted to do so again with my new one 

DA: 7E00-0012-7FA9

Pleasant dreams!


----------



## Nooblord

I had over 400 visitors on my old address. Now I'm at 2 I think, lol.
My dream address is in my sig, I have a woodsy town with modern pwps and nautical themed characters and houses. Sounds like a strange combo but I think it works.


----------



## CrisLu

Nooblord said:


> I had over 400 visitors on my old address. Now I'm at 2 I think, lol.
> My dream address is in my sig, I have a woodsy town with modern pwps and nautical themed characters and houses. Sounds like a strange combo but I think it works.



i cant see your sign


----------



## Nooblord

Oh, I don't thi n k it shows when using the mobile site. My dream address is 4D00-0010-9D7B.


----------



## calintz

i used to have an image of my town in mind. now, i feel it's kinda all over the place since i got back from hiatus. i redid some things, but not many. the addition of the rv ruined my cute lil' town hall spot ;w;

any help for improvements would be appreciated! every time i go to a new town via dream i do get shocked by creative placements are. i feel i'm a bit unimaginative on where to put stuff since i don't work well with trees of buildings blocking things, they tend to get pushed to the side, but it leaves a lot of the town feeling empty. ):

4F00-0012-3B36


----------



## Drew1234

Here's my updated Address:

4E00-0015-A681

Visit Joy Lake, it's a town full of flowers and trees, and quirky forest animals. Yes I've used hacks to edit my town to my liking.
Please enjoy your dreams


----------



## Sapphire Moon

My new dream address is 4E00-0015-543F


----------



## Bulbadragon

My dream address for my town, Asteria, is 5C00-0016-2C6D. I'd love to have visitors since I don't think anybody has ever visited my dream before!


----------



## P. Star

My new DA is 4C00-0016-1688 please come visit! I have updated in the rare orange sunset.


----------



## thatawkwardkid

5F00-0015-AC05

My town is a mess right now, so I don't know....enjoy?


----------



## Blueskyy

Mine is in my signature. Still fixing up the town.


----------



## Marina40499

My new DA is 6F00-0018-1E1B

Feel free to visit  My theme is sailor moon


----------



## BluebellLight

My DA is on my TPC in my sig! I update daily, and my towns finally aesthetically  finished after playing since launch!


----------



## Paperboy012305

I just updated my DA. Turns out 24 people saw my DA. (Probably because of Raddle. )

5B00-0010-799B


----------



## Muyho

My town is full of Harry Potter references 
Also it was made possible w/ a ton of donations from a few people


----------



## AccfSally

Vista's DA ( eternal springtime Zen town, yes it's a Zen theme town with a weird name ;--;

DA: 5E00-0011- 4E6E

And here's Chocolat, the town is still in a WIP. But you can visit if you like:

DA: 5B00-0011-F739, I have Vich? in this town.


----------



## Cakecrazy909

Name: Amelia
Town Name: Brights
Dream Address: 7F00-0015-92BD


----------



## Splinter

Here's my updated one:


----------



## Golden_Purrl

Finally finished all my current towns! 

AuraMist: 5B00-0013-A3D3

My main town - Finished both characters homes, and removed a few wrapped presents (I felt there was a few too many).
Most likely the final update for AuraMist, Thanks to the update Skye and Apollo are back, and I added some great new things to the human characters homes. AuraMist looks prefect now! 

BlueCity: (special with winter aurora) [5C00-0014-1C29] (normal): 5C00-0015-5078

My blue themed town- I'm so happy to say BlueCity is back! Fortunately I did after all have a backup of BlueCity after all! The first BlueCity on the list is right after I load BlueCity after the welcome amiibo update, I didn't intend to update BlueCity's dream address right than, but than the aurora appeared, it was too good to pass up. I really wanted to update with aurora, because it's a rare and beautiful sight!
Normal BlueCity- BlueCity in the summer time with the blue hydrangeas are blooming. Also add even more blue items to the characters homes.

Cat?Park: 4A00-0012-C717 

My all cat town- Not much new. Hoping to get some more PWPs built soon, and finish the 2nd characters home.

RoseGold: 4D00-0014-3035

My spring time town- Pretty was already finished before the update, now with new items added to the characters home, plus some rooms in the 2nd and 3rd characters homes have been completely remodeled with a fresh more fitting theme.

TreeHut2: 5C00-0019-4DB8

My late fall with a hint of winter town- Nothing new except Susan's new updated kitchen.

Please enjoy my Dream Address! Thank you.


----------



## Chachamaru

*Please take a moment to visit area 51!*
A tropical town covered in banana trees! 
I am very proud of my mayors house!  
If you visit, please vm or pm me.
 I'd love to hear what you think, and id love to visit your town as well!

*Dream address:* 4F00-0018-4940​


----------



## mills141

My town is autumn forest theme. I think it looks really pretty and peaceful. Please visit. Thanks.  My DA 4F00-0010-03D0.


----------



## cats_toy

I see Eden as modern suburban town. Lots of hybrids, trees, paths and PWP's. Dream code is listed in signature!


----------



## Videoguy612

Mine is 4A00-0011-7D2F


----------



## Fruitcup

I have had Fruitcup since the summer it was release. I wanted it to have a small town feel and I wanted to use all the flowers and trees at least once; I am very proud of my town. Enjoy it ! 

Town Name: Fruitcup
Dream Address: 4E00-000F-7C5F


----------



## Snowfell

Here's my updated address for my main town. I finally found a rainy day to update on so I'm happy.

Town: Pemberly
Dream Address: 4C00-0019-BB3F


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

I updated my dream town!  Now featuring Ketchup the adorable tomato duck.  Please visit!  4F00-000F-7CA6


----------



## Andii

updated my town! please visit  

Name: Andrea 
Town Name: Cheeky
Dream Address: 5F00-0014-2704


----------



## BluebellLight

Updated my dream! DA in sig!


----------



## Paperboy012305

Updated my dream address. Now it has Ketchup AND Boris. Go and check it out!

5B00-0010-799B


----------



## baileyanne94

Yay I'm glad to find this thread! I need some outside inspiration for my town and my main room in my house.
Every Dream Address I put from online so far was expired so I can't wait to see all of your towns~


----------



## Bobble

My town is not finished yet, but I've recently updated my dream address. It has the lovely 1am music!

DA:7F00-0015-16A9


----------



## Sweetley

Town Name: Mellphis
Dream Address: 7B00-001A-231C

Town is still under construction, I have also some of the new villagers right now. 
Visitors are always welcome!


----------



## allylily

Town Name: Paddy's
Dream Address: 5F00-001A-2FAF

Please help me figure out how to decorate the rest of my town!


----------

